# !!The Milky Mommy Weightloss Thread!!



## cleckner04

*Breastfeeding?? Want to lose weight while doing so?? Join our group!! We can share our goals, trials, and difficulties together and support each other through this! *​

cleckner04
Start Weight- 195 lbs.
Current Weight- 191.6 lbs.
Goal Weight- 180 lbs.​
numb3rthree
Start Weight- 165 lbs.
Current Weight- 152 lbs.
Goal Weight- 121 lbs.

sweetthang24
Start Weight- 182 lbs.
Current Weight- 182 lbs.
Goal Weight- 154 lbs.

FsMummy
Start Weight- 240 lbs.
Current Weight- 216 lbs.
Goal Weight- 140 lbs.

AmeliePoulain
Start Weight- 138 lbs.
Current Weight- 122 lbs.
Goal Weight- 119 lbs.

Rockell8788
Start Weight- 159 lbs.
Current Weight- 154 lbs.
Goal Weight- 140 lbs.

venusrockstar
Start Weight- 235 lbs.
Current Weight- 185 lbs.
Goal Weight- 160 lbs.

zoe.speed22
Start Weight- 250 lbs.
Current Weight- 235 lbs.
Goal Weight- 150 lbs.

jms895
Start Weight- 196 lbs.
Current Weight- 167 lbs.
Goal Weight- 154 lbs.​


----------



## massacubano

me me!!! :mrgreen:

I've kind of slacked a bit... well more than a bit :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, judging by your ticker at least you don't have too much to go!! :flower: I have about 80 lbs if I wanted to get back to my 'skinny' weight. But I will settle for losing 60. :haha: And my 'skinny' weight was your starting weight. :rofl: You skinny minnie!! ;)


----------



## cleckner04

Deleted :blush:


----------



## CocoaOne

Me!

I was 147lbs before I got pregnant. I went up to 199lbs the day before I had LO. 
I'm not sure how, but I've lost most of it and currently hover around 148lbs. I'd like to lose another 10lbs ideally, but not sure if that will happen!

I've got very high cholesterol, so should aim for a lowish weight and very healthy diet as I'm not on medication for it, but it's so hard to quit the chocolate and cakes. 

Speaking of cake - it's my birthday next week so I won't be being that good then! :haha:

ETA - I'm 5'6" and a UK size 12-14. Not sure what that is in US sizing? Just checked- it's a US 10-12. I like the US sizing better than UK!


----------



## snailien

Me! 

I've just got a referral from my Dr for slimming world vouchers! It's available on the NHS so ask your GP.

I was overweight when I got pregnant, around 13 stone, lost half a stone with morning sickness and gained around 3 stone. Most of my pregnancy weight fell off quite easily but I'm stuck around 13 stone again.

I lost 2lbs last week at slimming world so am currently 13st 01lb. I'd like to get to 11st 11lbs.


----------



## lilysmum2

Ohhhh Ive started something!! :D Ill join  xx


----------



## m_t_rose

I will join too I started weight watchers about two-ish months or so ago and have went from 170 to 153 but I still need to lose about 17 more lbs to be at the ideal weight my doctor told me to be at, and I have decided I am not going to TTC again until I am at my ideal weight.

Foe weight watcher I don't go to meetings I just track my points and weight myself officially once a week. I only add on an extra 2 points for breastfeeding instead of 10 because LO isn't feeding much anymore. Good luck everyone with loosing the weight.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. So what is everyone doing to help lose weight? I've been trying to work out regularly. Which is a bit difficult with DH deployed and having Emma 24-7. But I managed to squeeze in 16 minutes of riding the recumbent bike tonight before Emma screamed for me. :dance: last night I only got 10 minutes in before she grumped so we are on our way up!! I started out the week trying to jog on the treadmill. But as some of you may know, Emma decided it'd be a good idea to shove her hand underneath while I wasn't looking and she now has a 3rd degree friction burn on two of her fingers. :( So now I'm terrified to even step foot on the treadmill again. And I've moved my workouts from the morning to nighttime after I've put her to bed. 

Let's keep this thread going! Share your secrets girls!! :flower:


----------



## curlykate

I'll join as well!

We had another thread in here, about BFing and losing weight. There were a few of us, but I think we all fell off the "wagon", and have been slacking.

I'm currently 174lbs, my pre-preg weight was 163, but my goal is 130. I know I'll never get that low, and I'll be happy with 140. It seems whenever I try to loose weight, I can get to 140, but just can't lose any more. 
I'm trying to do it slowly, with life changes, so I know I'll keep it off better.
I'm currently doing Yoga, a few cardio DVDs, and I try to use my elliptical trainer on a regular basis.


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah poor Emma!

I'm not really trying just yet (not until after my birthday), but I'll just try to cut out the junk, not snack on sweets/chocolate in the evenings, and try to be more active- which is hard when it's so cold!


----------



## m_t_rose

When my treadmill was out where Lo is I had a little fence around it. I had a superyard xt. Now it is in the storage room. The first few days of hoing on it inside the fence LO was not happy but I picked an amount of time and just did it. For me it was 15 minutes. I figured even if he cried the whole time 15 minutes is not going to kill him. 

As for me now I am doing weightwatchers and I try to work out 1-1.5 hours a day with 1 rest day and one easy day. I walk on the treadmill about 40 minutes and then do a 20 pilates video and a 30 minute workout video. I Typically have been loosing 2 lbs per week. Should we have a weigh-in day where we all post our weight loss?


----------



## cleckner04

I think that'd be a good idea m_t!! I can put everyones stats in the first post if you guys would like! I would love to work out an hour a day!! :shock: Emma just would never allow it. And just looking at my treadmill makes me get this horrible feeling in my stomach so I don't know how long that will be there before I get the courage to get back on it.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. Just wrote out the stats as good as I could on the first post. Feel free to correct me if anything is wrong. Even though some of you have already been losing, I still used your current weight as a 'start' weight. So none of us have lost since joining this thread IYKWIM. Sadly, my goal weight is bigger than all your start weights. :rofl: I guess I'm the big girl of the group. :blush:

lilysmum2- I don't have your stats. so feel free to tell me and I'll add you on!! I didn't forget about you. ;)


----------



## curlykate

Thank you for starting this group! It's kicked my ass back into gear! 
I just finished a 20 minute turbo jam workout. I'm sweating like a pig! (TMI)
Next time LO goes down for a nap, I'll have a go at either 20 minutes on the elliptical, or my 25 minute Yoga DVD


----------



## cleckner04

Massacubano- I need your stats too hun!! :flower:


----------



## m_t_rose

Right now I have been doing 30 mins during nap and the rest at night so I am usually up till 10:00 at least working out which sucks. I wish Jacob would sleep more in the day.


----------



## cleckner04

So should we have a weekly weigh in? I've been trying to work out this past week and am still sitting at the same spot. :growlmad: I don't have a digital scale so it's hard to really tell with loss.


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> Well, judging by your ticker at least you don't have too much to go!! :flower: I have about 80 lbs if I wanted to get back to my 'skinny' weight. But I will settle for losing 60. :haha: And my 'skinny' weight was your starting weight. :rofl: You skinny minnie!! ;)

Skinny! Bless you :hugs:

I had that ticker at non overweight BMI... so it didn't seem too far off....



cleckner04 said:


> Massacubano- I need your stats too hun!! :flower:

Lets see... I am 143.4 lbs @ 5'1" BMI exactly 28. I am like a size 14? 

Maybe add our BMI's too.. so we can see how we compare :) b/c I am very short...

I started @ 160 at then end of September... so on average I only lost a couple pounds a week (which is usually suggested).

I would like to weigh.... gosh 105 would not be underweight but seems totally narcissistic :haha: so lets say 115 my fighting weight before kids! :kiss:


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> So should we have a weekly weigh in? I've been trying to work out this past week and am still sitting at the same spot. :growlmad:* I don't have a digital scale so it's hard to really tell with loss.*

I love my WW digital scale... it holds up to 5 weigh ins in memory.. its 30 buckos though...




cleckner04 said:


> Okay. Just wrote out the stats as good as I could on the first post. Feel free to correct me if anything is wrong. Even though some of you have already been losing,* I still used your current weight as a 'start' weight. So none of us have lost since joining this thread IYKWIM.* Sadly, my goal weight is bigger than all your start weights. :rofl: I guess I'm the big girl of the group. :blush:
> 
> lilysmum2- I don't have your stats. so feel free to tell me and I'll add you on!! I didn't forget about you. ;)

Sure use 143 :)


----------



## cleckner04

Updated!! :D I'm too scared to even see what my BMI is. I know I'm in the obese range. :( But to be fair, even when I'm skinny, I'm still overweight according to the BMI chart. I was a size 8 before Emma and my m/c but I was still overweight. :wacko: Made no sense. I think I'm made of lead.


----------



## massacubano

Larger boned perhaps? My half sister is the same. She could never be a size 0 but looks great at a weight I look tubby at... :(

I was 187 lbs in 2005... all that good Cuban food.. :munch: I was morbid.. ya severe obesity... atkins got me low.. But, I can't handle atkins anymore.

here BMI link :) doooo it! 

https://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

now that I am "official" I feel the need to make you update that number :smug:


----------



## cleckner04

Good lord my BMI is 36.5!! :shock: Holy moly! 

Just to give an idea. I was 165-170 lbs in this picture. :wacko: It was in 2007. Than a year later we started trying for a baby and that's when all the weight just started piling on. :(


----------



## m_t_rose

Wow you must be made of lead you look great and way lighter than 165. Some people just hold their weight better than others. I have a small body frame so I look overweight even at a "normal" weight.


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I'm fairly big boned. Big hips and big rib cage. And 5'8" so not short by any means. Although sometimes I wish I was. Right now most of my weight is in my belly. I seriously still look 5 months pregnant if I don't hold my posture right. :blush: 

I'm going to get to 20 minutes on the recumbent bike if Emma cooperates tonight. I plan on working my way up to 45 minutes on it. Back when that picture was taken I'd ride it for 45 minutes a day plus walks occasionally. 


You seem to be doing really well m_t!! How long did it take for you to lose 16 lbs? I swear the breastfeeding is holding my weight on. :(


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> Good lord my BMI is 36.5!! :shock: Holy moly!
> 
> Just to give an idea. I was 165-170 lbs in this picture. :wacko: It was in 2007. Than a year later we started trying for a baby and that's when all the weight just started piling on. :(

You can do it! :happydance: This summer be all sexy playing on the beach with the baby... we shall not quit this thread until it happens! :flower:

and I have been there... gah.. hard to get going... :dohh: look see uploaded for you :)

BMI 37.8 in this photo

200 lbs @ 5'1"

meet me after I had Juany.. March 2005

Spoiler
https://i54.tinypic.com/125rvhy.jpg

and me yesterday... 143

Spoiler
https://i56.tinypic.com/20h840z.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

You don't look bad at all in that picture massacubano!! Let me dig up a picture of me now..It's not good. 

I think that's the downside of being short, shorter women hold it differently. But I'm still jealous and wish I was short. DH is the same height as me and he has insecurities about it so it makes me feel bad for being so tall.


----------



## cleckner04

Ok I had to search to even find this picture. There are very few pictures of me anymore because DH doesn't pick up the camera and when he does, I hate them so I delete them. :blush:


----------



## massacubano

m_t_rose said:


> Wow you must be made of lead you look great and way lighter than 165. Some people just hold their weight better than others. I have a small body frame so I look overweight even at a "normal" weight.

I know shes like my sister. I would guess her at around 130ish in that pic:kiss:


----------



## cleckner04

Oo just saw your updated picture massacubano!! You look amazing! So pretty! :D


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> You don't look bad at all in that picture massacubano!! Let me dig up a picture of me now..It's not good.
> 
> I think that's the downside of being short, shorter women hold it differently. But I'm still jealous and wish I was short. DH is the same height as me and he has insecurities about it so it makes me feel bad for being so tall.

I have a hard time finding jeans to fit me. Then when I am heavier... it is even worse.. like chubby ladies are not short or something :shrug: 

My OH is shorter... 5'8"... so its not too bad. works out well for him. My X however was 6'1"... I hate him... lets not talk about that :lol: :devil: hehe

I have to say the second photo does not look bad to me. I think it all depends on the clothes we choose. The top suits you.. and unless you mentioned the belly I wouldn't of looked for it. :thumbup:


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> Oo just saw your updated picture massacubano!! You look amazing! So pretty! :D

TY :kiss:


----------



## cleckner04

massacubano said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> You don't look bad at all in that picture massacubano!! Let me dig up a picture of me now..It's not good.
> 
> I think that's the downside of being short, shorter women hold it differently. But I'm still jealous and wish I was short. DH is the same height as me and he has insecurities about it so it makes me feel bad for being so tall.
> 
> I have a hard time finding jeans to fit me. Then when I am heavier... it is even worse.. like chubby ladies are not short or something :shrug:
> 
> My OH is shorter... 5'8"... so its not too bad. works out well for him. My X however was 6'1"... I hate him... lets not talk about that :lol: :devil: hehe
> 
> I have to say the second photo does not look bad to me. I think it all depends on the clothes we choose. The top suits you.. and unless you mentioned the belly I wouldn't of looked for it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! :blush: I have trouble finding tops that don't make me look pregnant. And I'm still wearing maternity jeans. :lol: The biggest pair of jeans that I have from before baby is a 14 and they don't fit. And the majority of my clothes are an 8 from a few years ago. I don't think I'll ever get back down to that size but I'll settle for a 12! :haha: I refuse to buy bigger jeans though so I stick with the maternity ones for now. :blush:


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> massacubano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> You don't look bad at all in that picture massacubano!! Let me dig up a picture of me now..It's not good.
> 
> I think that's the downside of being short, shorter women hold it differently. But I'm still jealous and wish I was short. DH is the same height as me and he has insecurities about it so it makes me feel bad for being so tall.
> 
> I have a hard time finding jeans to fit me. Then when I am heavier... it is even worse.. like chubby ladies are not short or something :shrug:
> 
> My OH is shorter... 5'8"... so its not too bad. works out well for him. My X however was 6'1"... I hate him... lets not talk about that :lol: :devil: hehe
> 
> I have to say the second photo does not look bad to me. I think it all depends on the clothes we choose. The top suits you.. and unless you mentioned the belly I wouldn't of looked for it. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :blush: I have trouble finding tops that don't make me look pregnant. And I'm still wearing maternity jeans. :lol: The biggest pair of jeans that I have from before baby is a 14 and they don't fit. And the majority of my clothes are an 8 from a few years ago. I don't think I'll ever get back down to that size but I'll settle for a 12! :haha: I refuse to buy bigger jeans though so I stick with the maternity ones for now. :blush:Click to expand...

Looked for "it" :wacko: I am dense.. I didn't mean it that way... I ment you can't really see any belly... 

Do you like leggings? I am living in those.. works well.. inexpensive usually.

I think once you start losing weight consider a reward of a non-maternity pant. I chose boots as my reward :smug: and I love em! just started to snow today a tiny tiny bit... :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh no worries hun. I didn't take 'it' badly. :D 

I've never tried leggings. I feel like it'd just accentuate my ASSets but not in a good way. :haha:


----------



## CocoaOne

You girls look great! No way would I have guessed your weights correctly from those pics. 

My problem is that I'm pear-shaped - all my weight goes on my ass and thighs (although I've got a belly since I had LO). So even when I get to my goal weight, my top half will be nice and slim but my bottom half will still make me look bigger. Skinny jeans are not my friend :haha:


----------



## m_t_rose

CocoaOne said:


> You girls look great! No way would I have guessed your weights correctly from those pics.
> 
> My problem is that I'm pear-shaped - all my weight goes on my ass and thighs (although I've got a belly since I had LO). So even when I get to my goal weight, my top half will be nice and slim but my bottom half will still make me look bigger. Skinny jeans are not my friend :haha:

I am the same hold all my weight in my thighs and bum. I had cellulite on my thighs even when I was 125 and in highschool.

It took me since the beginning of Oct to lose the 16 lbs but I started working really hard in the middle of Oct and have been losing a steady 2 lbs a week. Hopefully it stays steady. Although I just went to a wedding on the weekend and I wasn't careful of what I ate and I went from being 153 before the wedding to 157 today :dohh: I am not even sure how thats possible


----------



## cleckner04

aww m_t. I've had times like that. Weighed myself and I've gained 5 pounds from nothing. It seems to be so hard to get off but it goes back on like it's nothing. :(:hugs: It'll come back off this week! This just gives you more motivation. 

So I never got a chance to work out last night. Emma refused to go to bed and by the time she did, I was tired too. I did a few crunches and some weights for my arms but that was it. Better luck tonight I guess! 

So when do you girls want to do a weekly weigh in?


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> aww m_t. I've had times like that. Weighed myself and I've gained 5 pounds from nothing. It seems to be so hard to get off but it goes back on like it's nothing. :(:hugs: It'll come back off this week! This just gives you more motivation.
> 
> So I never got a chance to work out last night. Emma refused to go to bed and by the time she did, I was tired too. I did a few crunches and some weights for my arms but that was it. Better luck tonight I guess!
> 
> So when do you girls want to do a weekly weigh in?

I like to see progress after a hard week... Friday :thumbup: 

or Monday after I ate too much on the weekend :dohh: I would dread it then...

I weighed in today :shhh:


----------



## cleckner04

I tend to weigh myself every day. But than I get frustrated when I see no progress so I probably should start just doing it once a week. :dohh:

How'd the weigh in go today massacubano?


----------



## lilysmum2

my stats hunni

Start Weight- 260.4lbs
Goal Weight- 182lbs
Current Weight- 260.4lbs
Total loss - 0 lbs


----------



## lilysmum2

cleckner04 said:


> Okay. Just wrote out the stats as good as I could on the first post. Feel free to correct me if anything is wrong. Even though some of you have already been losing, I still used your current weight as a 'start' weight. So none of us have lost since joining this thread IYKWIM. Sadly, my goal weight is bigger than all your start weights. :rofl: I guess I'm the big girl of the group. :blush:
> 
> lilysmum2- I don't have your stats. so feel free to tell me and I'll add you on!! I didn't forget about you. ;)

Should hope not lady! I brought this thought to mind :D:thumbup:


----------



## m_t_rose

I typically weigh myself everyday but my offical day is Sunday. Friday works for me too though I usually weight the least on Friday.


----------



## lilysmum2

Here is a recent picture of me with my (skinny friend *sigh*)

I feel like a beached whale!! :( :cry:
 



Attached Files:







73497_10150317414035151_729175150_16082662_3168456_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cleckner04

lily you do not look like a beached whale! You look gorgeous! I would never have guessed you weigh as much as you do either! :D We are all in this together hun. :hugs:


----------



## CocoaOne

Don't mind which day - I'm guilty of weighing everyday :blush:


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> I tend to weigh myself every day. But than I get frustrated when I see no progress so I probably should start just doing it once a week. :dohh:
> 
> How'd the weigh in go today massacubano?

I was doing it everyday. Then just before the dang :witch: I was bloated.. like climbing up in numbers. I got depressed and put the scale back in the closet. :(

LOL @ leggings... I only wear black ones.. and have long sweaters covers any Ass-ets showing. :juggle: They are less expensive than jeans. I never got to get into this whole "skinny jean" trend... I like the look of denim and uggs... (sorry my boot fetish is showing)

The weigh in was .... 1 pound. 142.6 ? don't update yet... I may go back up knowing my body... :dohh:


----------



## massacubano

lilysmum2 said:


> Here is a recent picture of me with my (skinny friend *sigh*)
> 
> I feel like a beached whale!! :( :cry:

no you look adorable! :kiss:


----------



## massacubano

sorry spam-o-matic mode...

Does anyone know of a good estimate on how many calories us milky mommy folk need?

how many have you been told you need... I assume it varies on how old baby is and how often nursing.


----------



## curlykate

I always just go with "If I'm hungry, I eat." Of course, this has taken some getting used to , to figure out whether I'm hungry, or just bored. However, those snacks are super healthy, instead of the junk I used to eat. I don't count calories, so to tell me I need a specific number of calories is useless to me, iykwim.


----------



## massacubano

curlykate said:


> I always just go with "If I'm hungry, I eat." Of course, this has taken some getting used to , to figure out whether I'm hungry, or just bored. However, those snacks are super healthy, instead of the junk I used to eat. I don't count calories, so to tell me I need a specific number of calories is useless to me, iykwim.

I can't do the no counting calories. I wish I could. Like for example right now I am starving! I am at my limit.... so :shrug:

I noticed our BMI is almost exactly the same! 28 !!!! :thumbup: bet you're taller...


----------



## cleckner04

I'm always starving. :haha: That's how I got fat in the first place. :rofl:


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> I'm always starving. :haha: That's how I got fat in the first place. :rofl:

I know right! I was eating an apple like 1/2 hour ago b/c that is all I have in the house that is "safe" and would keep me semi full... 

Just seems after I nurse I could eat like a steak dinner or something :munch:


----------



## cleckner04

Apples never keep me satisfied. I guess I need to just deal with it and my actual stomach will shrink so it doesn't hold as much food. :haha:


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> Apples never keep me satisfied. I guess I need to just deal with it and my actual stomach will shrink so it doesn't hold as much food. :haha:

I wrote a whole deal about "full bars" in my journal... they work but are so expensive. :wacko:

170 calories but, I have zero desire to eat for up to four hours... and you feel normal... no hunger pains.. (sound like a commercial don't I?)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

hey ladies mind if i join in =) ? unfortunatley though i dont know my weight in pounds as im in aus and use kilos..i am 74kgs 3 1/2 weeks after having lo and was previously before i fell pregnant with koby 67 kilos..but before having my first lo i was 65 and would like to get to the low 60's if possible..so far im pretty limited excersise wise as i had a csection my doc has given the go ahead for light treadmill work but i am so exhausted from lack of sleep when oh gets home although i want to excersise i really have to sleep instead..
has anyone used those belly belts for post birth?im going to get one but not too sure how they work..
oh and im also exclusive bf so hopefully that helps me out a litte =)
hope u dont mind me joining


----------



## massacubano

MikaylasMummy said:


> hey ladies mind if i join in =) ? unfortunatley though i dont know my weight in pounds as im in aus and use kilos..i am 74kgs 3 1/2 weeks after having lo and was previously before i fell pregnant with koby 67 kilos..but before having my first lo i was 65 and would like to get to the low 60's if possible..so far im pretty limited excersise wise as i had a csection my doc has given the go ahead for light treadmill work but i am so exhausted from lack of sleep when oh gets home although i want to excersise i really have to sleep instead..
> has anyone used those belly belts for post birth?im going to get one but not too sure how they work..
> oh and im also exclusive bf so hopefully that helps me out a litte =)
> hope u dont mind me joining

:hi: 

welcome :)


----------



## cleckner04

Well I just went out and walked for 30 minutes, in the dark, by myself and with Emma of course. :haha: I always feel so dumb walking by myself outside. But honestly it was nice. I liked the quiet. And Emma loved all the christmas lights that are decorating my neighborhood right now. :thumbup: I think I might make it a regular thing. And before anyone freaks out about weather and Emma being in the cold, I'm in southern california. We don't have that issue. :haha: 

MikaylasMummy- Hi hun! :wave: I will add you tomorrow if it's okay with you. I'm exhausted but I'll do the conversion tomorrow and update the first post. :flower: Remind me if I forget too. :D I bet that weight will just melt off with the breastfeeding. I know how it is with the c-section though. I had one too and it was a good 3 months before I felt normal again. Mine had some complications so it usually doesn't take that long. :blush: 

Night girls! :wave:


----------



## cleckner04

Well I just went out and walked for 30 minutes, in the dark, by myself and with Emma of course. :haha: I always feel so dumb walking by myself outside. But honestly it was nice. I liked the quiet. And Emma loved all the christmas lights that are decorating my neighborhood right now. :thumbup: I think I might make it a regular thing. And before anyone freaks out about weather and Emma being in the cold, I'm in southern california. We don't have that issue. :haha: 

MikaylasMummy- Hi hun! :wave: I will add you tomorrow if it's okay with you. I'm exhausted but I'll do the conversion tomorrow and update the first post. :flower: Remind me if I forget too. :D I bet that weight will just melt off with the breastfeeding. I know how it is with the c-section though. I had one too and it was a good 3 months before I felt normal again. Mine had some complications so it usually doesn't take that long. :blush: 

Night girls! :wave:


----------



## curlykate

Kathy said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> I always just go with "If I'm hungry, I eat." Of course, this has taken some getting used to , to figure out whether I'm hungry, or just bored. However, those snacks are super healthy, instead of the junk I used to eat. I don't count calories, so to tell me I need a specific number of calories is useless to me, iykwim.
> 
> I can't do the no counting calories. I wish I could. Like for example right now I am starving! I am at my limit.... so :shrug:
> 
> I noticed our BMI is almost exactly the same! 28 !!!! :thumbup: bet you're taller...Click to expand...

I'm 5'6".


Kathy said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I'm always starving. :haha: That's how I got fat in the first place. :rofl:
> 
> I know right! I was eating an apple like 1/2 hour ago b/c that is all I have in the house that is "safe" and would keep me semi full...
> 
> Just seems after I nurse I could eat like a steak dinner or something :munch:Click to expand...

An apple won't keep you full. You need a protein to keep you full. Try putting a bit of peanut butter on that apple and that should do the trick.


----------



## cleckner04

So I'm getting really discouraged about the weight loss. I weighed myself again this morning and it is still sitting at the exact same spot. :( I really need to go pick up a digital scale so I can see it more accurately but it's definitely sticking at the same spot so far. It just makes me feel worse and want to sit and eat. I want to at least lose a pound a week but that doesn't seem to be happening. 

I don't eat breakfast normally so I'm trying that out. I had a small packet of oatmeal this morning. And I'm trying to drink a ton of water today too.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. I felt bad this morning but I just hopped on the recumbent bike and told Emma to go play in her room. So while she destroyed her room, I rode for 40 whole minutes!!!!! :dance::dance: I took one break at 20 minutes to get a drink of water and to open the door because Emma shut herself in her room and couldn't open it back up. :rofl: But it was only like a 5 minute break. And I went 10 miles on it!! Tonight I'm going to go for another 30 minute walk. :thumbup:

And I feel quite good right now! Sweaty but good. I had to hop on here and share. :haha:


----------



## massacubano

You will start seeing the weight loss soon. I think for myself it was the hardest the first fourr days. I hadn't even told anyone "I'm dieting" because, I knew if I wanted to give up it was easier if I only knew... 

But, slowly it came down... even if you look @ my weight chart you can see I started gaining weight on the curve... which mad me want to just quit!

So, if you think it would help you to have a digital scale go on and get one :mrgreen: I love mine!!! :dance:

and fab job on the exercise! you're going to inspire me maybe? :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

curlykate said:


> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> I always just go with "If I'm hungry, I eat." Of course, this has taken some getting used to , to figure out whether I'm hungry, or just bored. However, those snacks are super healthy, instead of the junk I used to eat. I don't count calories, so to tell me I need a specific number of calories is useless to me, iykwim.
> 
> I can't do the no counting calories. I wish I could. Like for example right now I am starving! I am at my limit.... so :shrug:
> 
> I noticed our BMI is almost exactly the same! 28 !!!! :thumbup: bet you're taller...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'6".
> 
> 
> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I'm always starving. :haha: That's how I got fat in the first place. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right! I was eating an apple like 1/2 hour ago b/c that is all I have in the house that is "safe" and would keep me semi full...
> 
> Just seems after I nurse I could eat like a steak dinner or something :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> An apple won't keep you full. You need a protein to keep you full. Try putting a bit of peanut butter on that apple and that should do the trick.Click to expand...

No apples won't keep you full.. but PB is super dangerous! for me :ninja:

I bought some granny smiths that were super sour... VERY! kind of reminded me of a jolly rancher... was nummy.. :munch: :thumbup:

5'6" ahhh lucky gal... I hate being short... have to climb on everything like a kid :lol: and forget shopping..


----------



## curlykate

Kathy said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> I always just go with "If I'm hungry, I eat." Of course, this has taken some getting used to , to figure out whether I'm hungry, or just bored. However, those snacks are super healthy, instead of the junk I used to eat. I don't count calories, so to tell me I need a specific number of calories is useless to me, iykwim.
> 
> I can't do the no counting calories. I wish I could. Like for example right now I am starving! I am at my limit.... so :shrug:
> 
> I noticed our BMI is almost exactly the same! 28 !!!! :thumbup: bet you're taller...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'6".
> 
> 
> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I'm always starving. :haha: That's how I got fat in the first place. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right! I was eating an apple like 1/2 hour ago b/c that is all I have in the house that is "safe" and would keep me semi full...
> 
> Just seems after I nurse I could eat like a steak dinner or something :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> An apple won't keep you full. You need a protein to keep you full. Try putting a bit of peanut butter on that apple and that should do the trick.Click to expand...
> 
> No apples won't keep you full.. *but PB is super dangerous! for me* :ninja:
> 
> I bought some granny smiths that were super sour... VERY! kind of reminded me of a jolly rancher... was nummy.. :munch: :thumbup:
> 
> 5'6" ahhh lucky gal... I hate being short... have to climb on everything like a kid :lol: and forget shopping..Click to expand...

Peanut allergy? My sister has one of those. They're nasty!!


----------



## m_t_rose

Is anyone else's belly still have hangy skin after over a year. I look like a have a scrotum on my tummy. :nope:


----------



## vaileasmama

hi there. am wondering if this is too early for me to be considering losing weight. my girl is only 6 weeks old, and obviously my main priority is to maintain my milk supply for her, and keep her gaining weight. however, i was under the illusion that bf would just suck the mammoth amounts of cake i ate whilst preg right out from my arse/thighs. is it possible to safely diet at this point in time do u think? the prob is i have 4(!) wedding after xmas, and was hoping to look a little less pregnant by then! tell me if im kidding myself tho...


----------



## curlykate

vaileasmama said:


> hi there. am wondering if this is too early for me to be considering losing weight. my girl is only 6 weeks old, and obviously my main priority is to maintain my milk supply for her, and keep her gaining weight. however, i was under the illusion that bf would just suck the mammoth amounts of cake i ate whilst preg right out from my arse/thighs. is it possible to safely diet at this point in time do u think? the prob is i have 4(!) wedding after xmas, and was hoping to look a little less pregnant by then! tell me if im kidding myself tho...

I'm not entirely sure, but I would imagine it's not a good idea for you to diet at the moment. You don't want to affect your supply, and end up having to supplement with formula.
That being said, you can still eat the same number of calories a day, only make healthier food choices. (no more mammoth amounts of cake! lol) Eat veggies and fruit instead of cake and cookies. And drink LOTS of water. Also, getting out for walks, or doing light exercise will help.


----------



## cleckner04

m_t I haven't lost the weight from my belly yet so no I don't have that but I do have the overhang from my c-section scar. :( It's horrible. But I'm hoping the weight loss will at least make it smaller. :lol:

vaileasmama- I'm sure as long as you aren't doing any extreme dieting, than you'll be fine. Just cutting out any junk is always a good start. :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Weigh in is tomorrow girls!! DON'T FORGET!!! :D:D


----------



## curlykate

I'll try and remember to stop by and tell you my stats tomorrow. We're out early morning for a few days, so I may not get online until Sunday.


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> Weigh in is tomorrow girls!! DON'T FORGET!!! :D:D

Oh Gosh. Despite working out 5 hours already this week and sticking to my diet everyday I still think I am up from last week. Does anyone else really gain from ovulation to AF? I think if I graphed my weight loss daily it would be a curve back up around AF maybe next month I will do it.


----------



## lilysmum2

im 239lb's now hunni! 

Probably due to having 20 ulcers in my mouth and struggling to eat!!


----------



## m_t_rose

Weighed myself this m,morning 152.4 its not much but at least its not up :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I lost NOTHING. I'm exactly the same. :( I've been working my ass off all week for nothing. Made my portions smaller. I'm still going to stick to it because I have a feeling I just gained muscle so didn't lose any actual weight because my legs are sore. But it is still really hard to see no loss. I do have an analog scale still so maybe there is a .something loss that I'm not seeing. The new scale is on it's way I bought it online. It's always been very hard for me to lose weight and since breastfeeding, it's even worse. Everyone keeps telling me to wean off breastfeeding and the weight will come right off. It's not worth it for me.


----------



## cleckner04

Also, I updated the front page! lilysmum-Holy crap how'd you lose so much in a week?!!! That's AMAZING!! :dance:


----------



## massacubano

lilysmum2 said:


> im 239lb's now hunni!
> 
> Probably due to having 20 ulcers in my mouth and struggling to eat!!

sorry :hugs:

I had two wisdoms pulled on top few weeks ago... still ate... I'm an animal though :rofl:

eta: big congrats on the negative numbers! woooot!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


get well! :dance:




m_t_rose said:


> Is anyone else's belly still have hangy skin after over a year. I look like a have a scrotum on my tummy. :nope:

omg :lol: I almost peed my pants! yes.... I do... :coolio:


----------



## massacubano

-2 for me 141 :)

I had a migraine headache last night and vomited... not fun... so lost 1 more pound... on top of the one I had reported earlier.. :mrgreen:


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> Well, I lost NOTHING. I'm exactly the same. :( I've been working my ass off all week for nothing. Made my portions smaller. I'm still going to stick to it because I have a feeling I just gained muscle so didn't lose any actual weight because my legs are sore. But it is still really hard to see no loss. I do have an analog scale still so maybe there is a .something loss that I'm not seeing. The new scale is on it's way I bought it online. It's always been very hard for me to lose weight and since breastfeeding, it's even worse. Everyone keeps telling me to wean off breastfeeding and the weight will come right off. It's not worth it for me.

Why wean? I think it is very important that baby is nursing during the cold/flu season. I mean unless you have other reasons too. I get massively hungry nursing and it was horrible trying to lose weight b/c I wanted to eat all the time. You know? 

GL keep it up... I am sure you lost weight and you will see it on the new scale. Those needles never move far unless it is like a -5 lbs loss... or so... 

and are you retaining? and remember... our :holly: BBs hold milk so if baby is due to nurse... skip weigh in until after :dance:

:hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh no, I definitely won't be weaning. Breastfeeding is FAR more important than weight loss for me. It's just what some have suggested. 


So I just did my 40 minute cardio and I raised the resistence to a 4 for part of it.(I normally have it at 3 the entire 40 minutes) I sweat like crazy. I'm not gonna let this week get me down. :D I know I'm making a difference because my muscles are sore so :shrug: And I wear maternity jeans so I can't go by looseness of clothes. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Kathy said:


> -2 for me 141 :)
> 
> I had a migraine headache last night and vomited... not fun... so lost 1 more pound... on top of the one I had reported earlier.. :mrgreen:

Woo hoo on 2 lbs!! That's awesome my dear. :hugs:


You girls did great this week!! I have it all updated so far on the front post. :thumbup: Kathy, I had to change your name on there too. :winkwink:


----------



## m_t_rose

What part of your cycle are you on cleckner? ( if that's too personal you don't have to answer). I don't really lose any weight from ovulation to my period but then drop really quickly after AF so that could be part of the problem and also with an analog scale it would be hard to see part of a pound. I am sure in the next couple of weeks it will start falling off. 

Does anyone else take their measurements? I find that it can help you tell if you gaining muscle and losing fat.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm a week before my period so yeah that'd be right! Nothing is too personal on this site. :haha: I don't really know how to measure myself to guess inches. Don't you have to measure thighs, arms, waist, and bust or something like that?


----------



## PresqueVu

Hallo :wave:

This group would be absolutely perfect for me, but I don't actually do it by weight but by clothes size (don't allow myself scales because I got stupidly obsessive over weighing myself). Do you have room for me anyhow? could do with some help in keeping motivated over the christmassy times! ;)


----------



## massacubano

cleckner04 said:


> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> -2 for me 141 :)
> 
> I had a migraine headache last night and vomited... not fun... so lost 1 more pound... on top of the one I had reported earlier.. :mrgreen:
> 
> Woo hoo on 2 lbs!! That's awesome my dear. :hugs:
> 
> 
> You girls did great this week!! I have it all updated so far on the front post. :thumbup: Kathy, I had to change your name on there too. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thankyou!!!! I wasn't sure I'd get over 1 lbs loss.. I haven't worked out... Javier is sick and clingy (my excuse!) :shhh:



cleckner04 said:


> Oh no, I definitely won't be weaning. Breastfeeding is FAR more important than weight loss for me. It's just what some have suggested.
> 
> 
> So I just did my 40 minute cardio and I raised the resistence to a 4 for part of it.(I normally have it at 3 the entire 40 minutes) I sweat like crazy. I'm not gonna let this week get me down. :D I know I'm making a difference because my muscles are sore so :shrug: And I wear maternity jeans so I can't go by looseness of clothes. :rofl:

Good glad you chosen to still BF. I say the longer the better :) I swore if I stopped at each suggestion to wean... I'd be done with this a long time ago. Why do people care? :change: so much input into what we want to feed our infants... shhhheeshhh *wink*

Sore muscles are a good sign! :bodyb: What are you doing for meals? I suck @ cooking so no great recipes from me :lol:




cleckner04 said:


> I'm a week before my period so yeah that'd be right! Nothing is too personal on this site. :haha: I don't really know how to measure myself to guess inches. Don't you have to measure thighs, arms, waist, and bust or something like that?

I was going to ask too... b/c next week about I will be posting gains maybe... ya love being a woman! :)


----------



## massacubano

PresqueVu said:


> Hallo :wave:
> 
> This group would be absolutely perfect for me, but I don't actually do it by weight but by clothes size (don't allow myself scales because I got stupidly obsessive over weighing myself). Do you have room for me anyhow? could do with some help in keeping motivated over the christmassy times! ;)

:hi: welcome.. Kathy here! :hugs: what size do you wear?


----------



## massacubano

m_t_rose said:


> What part of your cycle are you on cleckner? ( if that's too personal you don't have to answer). I don't really lose any weight from ovulation to my period but then drop really quickly after AF so that could be part of the problem and also with an analog scale it would be hard to see part of a pound. I am sure in the next couple of weeks it will start falling off.
> 
> Does anyone else take their measurements? I find that it can help you tell if you gaining muscle and losing fat.

No I haven't measured myself. That cycle sounds like me too... :dohh: But, at least you know its water and do not let it get you down :dance:


----------



## PresqueVu

Kathy said:


> PresqueVu said:
> 
> 
> Hallo :wave:
> 
> This group would be absolutely perfect for me, but I don't actually do it by weight but by clothes size (don't allow myself scales because I got stupidly obsessive over weighing myself). Do you have room for me anyhow? could do with some help in keeping motivated over the christmassy times! ;)
> 
> :hi: welcome.. Kathy here! :hugs: what size do you wear?Click to expand...

thanks :)

Well I was big 14 before pregnancy and overweight with it - went up to 16, now down to a medium 14. I'd like to be a decent size 12 I think. I'm probably about 12/13 stone at the moment I reckon so not great...!

Any of you girls tried EA sports active? Its pretty good for a short 20 mins or so workout :)


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> I'm a week before my period so yeah that'd be right! Nothing is too personal on this site. :haha: I don't really know how to measure myself to guess inches. Don't you have to measure thighs, arms, waist, and bust or something like that?

I measure my bust waist and thighs but will occasionally measure my arms and neck. Crazily enough I have lost .5 inches on my neck and nothing on my arms.

I would never give up BF just to lose weight but more and more people keep asking when I am going to stop. Why can't they mind their own business its not like I am making them sit and watch or making them BF and Jacob still loves it.:cloud9:


----------



## lilysmum2

cleckner04 said:


> Also, I updated the front page! lilysmum-Holy crap how'd you lose so much in a week?!!! That's AMAZING!! :dance:

:bodyb::shhh::shhh: Ive been ill :haha:

Not eaten hardly a thing!! I couldnt believe i had lost so much! but i find it odd to work with pounds so i put it in a stones to pounds converter. 
I was 18st 6 and now im 17st 10.....does that work it?:thumbup:


----------



## massacubano

PresqueVu said:


> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PresqueVu said:
> 
> 
> Hallo :wave:
> 
> This group would be absolutely perfect for me, but I don't actually do it by weight but by clothes size (don't allow myself scales because I got stupidly obsessive over weighing myself). Do you have room for me anyhow? could do with some help in keeping motivated over the christmassy times! ;)
> 
> :hi: welcome.. Kathy here! :hugs: what size do you wear?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :)
> 
> Well I was big 14 before pregnancy and overweight with it - went up to 16, now down to a medium 14. I'd like to be a decent size 12 I think. I'm probably about 12/13 stone at the moment I reckon so not great...!
> 
> Any of you girls tried EA sports active? Its pretty good for a short 20 mins or so workout :)Click to expand...

I own a Wii and thats it :haha: 

I was a tight 16 when I started this "diet" @ 160.. however if you look on first page I haven't taken down the photo of myself @ 200 lbs yet... :blush:

The whole stone thing boggles my mind!!! :nope: Ack! its like 7 lbs per stone? ... and I am horrible at math... hehe :wacko:

anyhow gl with your journey much success! :thumbup:


----------



## massacubano

m_t_rose said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a week before my period so yeah that'd be right! Nothing is too personal on this site. :haha: I don't really know how to measure myself to guess inches. Don't you have to measure thighs, arms, waist, and bust or something like that?
> 
> I measure my bust waist and thighs but will occasionally measure my arms and neck. Crazily enough I have lost .5 inches on my neck and nothing on my arms.
> 
> I would never give up BF just to lose weight but more and more people keep asking when I am going to stop. Why can't they mind their own business its not like I am making them sit and watch or making them BF and Jacob still loves it.:cloud9:Click to expand...

Isn't it weird the places the weight loss happens? I am noticing mine the most in my waist and tush. My calves are still looking thick though...

I say as long as baby is enjoying nursing and Mom is comfortable. Let them be... I agree with you... who is it offending? nosey cows! (love the UK gals and the word cow )


----------



## cleckner04

m_t-I agree people should mind their own business!!! We were TTC for 2 months before DH left and I took OPKs only to find out I'm ovulating too late. Anyways, I looked into it and it's a common problem with BFing moms. So I was sharing my dilemma and was told I should start weaning Emma so I can have another baby. Well, again..not worth it for me. My body is obviously not ready yet and as much as that hurts me and I want another, it's not my time yet. :shrug: 

lilysmum- You were originally 258 lbs. than and are now 248 lbs. So you lost 10. :haha: That makes more sense. :p I'll change the front numbers. :thumbup:

Kathy- I'm horrible with meals too. :blush: We still had turkey leftover from thanksgiving so I have been trying things with that. I mixed it with Alfredo sauce and pasta and that was a meal one night. I am really boring with it because I can never think of what to make. I make a lot of chicken usually because it's always good IMO and I always have mashed potatoes which probably isn't the best thing for me but it's SO yummy.I might make meatloaf in the near future and that should last us for a while and I always make lasagna that lasts like a week. :rofl: I am addicted to over easy eggs and dipping my toast in it. I swear I have that every other day for a meal. :blush: It's just Emma and I so anything I make will have leftovers for at least a week. :dohh: 


My digital scale arrived!! :dance: I weighed myself and it is 2 lbs heavier than my last weigh in but it's late at night and I always weigh more at night. :haha: Which is why I always weigh in the mornings but I couldn't wait to try it out! It even does kgs and stone! SO weird!! :haha:


----------



## m_t_rose

I love overeasy eggs and toast I have it like twice a week for lunch. I do weight watchers and the egg is only 2 points and 2 peices of bread are 3 so its a pretty low point lunch. Also Jacob loves eggs so I make mine overeasy and cook his all the way through and its a healthy lunch for us both. 

Yesterday I didn't do well with my diet I am making holiday treats to give away and it is just so tempting to eat a lot of junk. Oh well todays a new day.


----------



## cleckner04

Well I weighed myself this morning on my new digi scale and it was 238.6!!!! :dance: So that's 1.4 lb loss. But I won't add to my loss until the next weigh in because who knows what will happen in the next week. I may gain it back knowing my body. :haha: But I'm still pretty excited! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that loves overeasy eggs and toast! For a while there I ate it every day for at least one meal. :blush: But I've been trying to cut back because I didnt' think it was that healthy. But you saying it's not bad makes me rethink it. :haha:


----------



## m_t_rose

OK so I am officially depressed about my weight today. I was out shopping and I found a super cute super sexy Santa bra and little Santa skirt so I bought it thinking it would be a nice treat for my hubby. They are sold by bra sizes so I got a 36B (I feel like the only one who has dropped bra sizes since BF but anyway) I got it home and I could barely get the skirt part over my bum and when I did it cut into my muffin tops so badly that I look terrible. :dohh: I don't think I will be able to lose enough weight by Christmas to pull it off. I am pretty handy with the sewing machine perhaps I could make a new little skirt for it. :blush: (Too bad this part of the forum isn't private I would shop you girls a picture it looks horrible)


----------



## massacubano

Now you all have me wanting sunny side up eggs and toast! :munch: 

I just gave the turkey to my Mom... I hate the smell of old turkey meat in the fridge. She made some pot pies with it I guess and froze them all.

I went crazy on Thanksgiving.. even ate pie.. :blush: took me over a week to get back on losses again...


----------



## cleckner04

m_t Awww They never seem to size those things right. I've always found I need a bigger bottom to the top. It's like they are just trying to make people feel bad. Some women have hips and asses though! :growlmad: I bet you could make a cute skirt!! And seriously, I bet your DH wouldn't even notice the muffin top. Men don't seem to notice the things we do. He'd probably just be excited to see you in something tight that hardly covers anything. :haha:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> m_t Awww They never seem to size those things right. I've always found I need a bigger bottom to the top. It's like they are just trying to make people feel bad. Some women have hips and asses though! :growlmad: I bet you could make a cute skirt!! And seriously, I bet your DH wouldn't even notice the muffin top. Men don't seem to notice the things we do. *He'd probably just be excited to see you in something tight that hardly covers anything.* :haha:

Exactly! I have some lingerie that I bought before I got pregnant. It's a tight squeeze, but I still wear it occasionally. While I don't think I look even remotely good in it, OH just can't get enough! He doesn't even notice my big gut hanging out, or if he does, it doesn't bother him any!!
Well, I've been absent for a few days, out of town. I only read this page of the thread, as I don't have time atm to go through the posts you guys have made since I've been gone. So I apologize that I'm not up to date with every one's progress. I'll read it when I get a chance this afternoon.
I weighed myself this morning, and I'm still sitting at 174. I guess it's good that I didn't gain, but it's frustrating that I didn't lose.


----------



## pandv

Can I join please? BF seems to be helping me lose weight now and I don't want that to stop when we start weaning. I'm currently 153lbs and would be happy to be 140lbs as I'm quite tall I think that will be enough.


----------



## curlykate

pandv said:


> Can I join please? BF seems to be helping me lose weight now and I don't want that to stop when we start weaning. I'm currently 153lbs and would be happy to be 140lbs as I'm quite tall I think that will be enough.

Welcome!! You're lucky BFing is helping you lose the weight...it's stopping me from losing the weight!!


----------



## cleckner04

^^ Same here! I really think it's the BFing holding my weight on. It has always been hard for me to lose weight but never this hard! 

On my phone now but will update front post when I get the chance. Welcome pandv!!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Oh Oh Oh can I join??! :flower: x


----------



## massacubano

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Oh Oh Oh can I join??! :flower: x

:hi: welcome! we love milky moms! :flower:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Kathy said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Oh can I join??! :flower: x
> 
> :hi: welcome! we love milky moms! :flower:Click to expand...

:dance:

This thread is great. Ive decided I want to lose another 7 lbs on top of my target so my ticker needs updating so will do that tomorrow.

Im so excited I have other people to talk to about losing weight while Bfing - ive had so many questions lol x


----------



## massacubano

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Oh can I join??! :flower: x
> 
> :hi: welcome! we love milky moms! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :dance:
> 
> This thread is great. Ive decided I want to lose another 7 lbs on top of my target so my ticker needs updating so will do that tomorrow.
> 
> Im so excited I have other people to talk to about losing weight while Bfing - ive had so many questions lol xClick to expand...

I know so happy clerkner started it up! :thumbup:

Your BMI is 24! well done my friend... I am @ bmi around 27 ish .... closer to 28 :blush: 

I also re-edited my goal... first was to be non-obese, second non-overweight.... got about 7 lbs to reach it :happydance: then goal 3 is my before any kids weight.... never been that thin again since.... 1997 :dohh:


----------



## ryder

oh I need to join I think!!!! Bfing helped me lose the initial weight... but im still over 136lbs, I need to weigh myself, but I'd like to be under 128lbs. It is really hanging onto me though. I eat decently, I dont overeat or overeat junk... I cant understand why im not losing anything?


----------



## massacubano

ryder said:


> oh I need to join I think!!!! Bfing helped me lose the initial weight... but im still over 136lbs, I need to weigh myself, but I'd like to be under 128lbs. It is really hanging onto me though. I eat decently, I dont overeat or overeat junk... I cant understand why im not losing anything?

Not until I started counting calories did I notice how much I was taking in... lots! A serving is such a small size! :growlmad: Example... those tiny .... very tiny choco pretzel 100 calorie packs.. heck I would eat three packs in one sitting no problem.. it fits in less than two handfuls!!

So... best of luck! and welcome :hugs:

I know I have behaved well this week so fridays weigh in looks like a good one... :)


----------



## cleckner04

Ryder and blue_bumpkin welcome!! :wave: When you get a chance just give me your stats and I will be more than happy to add you to the front post! pandv, you've been added hun! 

Weigh in is every friday morning so keep that in mind girls!! 

I am so jealous of all you girls that actually had initial lost. I lost nothing from breastfeeding. :shrug: I always get so upset seeing threads on here about girls being in prepregnancy jeans and their LO's are only a few weeks old. :dohh: I've never been blessed with a high metabolism so it's always taken a lot of work for me.


----------



## ryder

Ya, it is upsetting seeing moms who are lower then their PP weight!!! Like how? And why are they so lucky??? LOL


----------



## massacubano

I lost weight the first few weeks nursing. But, think I had some PPD and wasn't eating too much. 

Guys I dared the scale... I regret this... +2 ... :( I know it is just water b/c I have been very good... I expect the week of the new year to be mega losses for me :) once I shed the water and see progress...


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> I am so jealous of all you girls that actually had initial lost. I lost nothing from breastfeeding. :shrug: I always get so upset seeing threads on here about girls being in prepregnancy jeans and their LO's are only a few weeks old. :dohh: I've never been blessed with a high metabolism so it's always taken a lot of work for me.

Same with me. I had to go and buy new jeans that were bigger, just so I could get out of my maternity jeans!!
On the other hand though, my co-worker was back in her PP jeans, after only a few weeks of giving birth. She had a c-section, and wasn't able to exercise either!! I was jealous, until she told me that her AF returned after 6 weeks. I know the two aren't related, but I'd rather deal with a little extra weight than AF! I love that she hasn't returned yet!!


----------



## cleckner04

Kathy- Aww. It's not the end of the week yet though. There's still time to get it back off! :hugs: 

It's amazing how much water really weighs. I need to drink more of it myself. I don't think I drank any water yesterday really. :wacko: How many ounces are we supposed to have a day?


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> Kathy- Aww. It's not the end of the week yet though. There's still time to get it back off! :hugs:
> 
> It's amazing how much water really weighs. I need to drink more of it myself. I don't think I drank any water yesterday really. :wacko: How many ounces are we supposed to have a day?

I think you're supposed to drink 8 glasses a day, at 8 ounces each. So a total of 64 ounces a day. That's for a normal person though. I'm not sure if you're supposed to drink more when nursing. I know it's important to stay hydrated so your supply doesn't dry up.


----------



## cleckner04

64 ounces!! I'll have to remember that! I have a sports drink cup thing that has ounces on it. I just need to remember to keep filling it I guess. I've read just upping your water intake will help lose weight. I need to start making more of an effort with that now. :thumbup:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> 64 ounces!! I'll have to remember that! I have a sports drink cup thing that has ounces on it. I just need to remember to keep filling it I guess. I've read just upping your water intake will help lose weight. I need to start making more of an effort with that now. :thumbup:

It will help! One trick is to drink a full glass a half an hour before eating. It will help you to feel fuller, and therefore you'll eat less.
However, now they're saying NOT to do that, because then your body always craves the full feeling. If you just eat less, your body will adjust to a smaller portion of food, and then feel full with it. But by drinking the water before hand, your body doesn't get used to the smaller portions, and is always craving the full feeling associated with larger portions.
My glasses at home are 16 ozs, so I make sure to drink at least 4 of them a day. It's not hard, considering I drink a full 16 ozs with each meal.


----------



## ryder

Does bfing cause water retention? I was thinking about it this morning... because being pregnant and being on the pill usually cause it? All my weight is still in my belly, everything else seems to be shrinking nicely, but I still look 4 months preggo LOL... so I was wondering if maybe it was water retention from nursing?


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, can I join? I would like to get rid of my belly safely but will prob not start until after christmas. I don't have my post natal check up until the 23rd! I initially lost a stone & a half but haven't lost any for 4 weeks now! I know what I need to do - stop eating chocolate & cakes! I don't have a car so walk every where & it's very hilly so I know I'm getting enough exercise, I just use it as an excuse for eating chocolate! My breast feeding goal is at least 1 year so whatever I do has to be with that in mind! I'm sure you're all the same!


----------



## m_t_rose

starsunshine said:


> Hiya, can I join? I would like to get rid of my belly safely but will prob not start until after christmas. I don't have my post natal check up until the 23rd! I initially lost a stone & a half but haven't lost any for 4 weeks now! I know what I need to do - stop eating chocolate & cakes! I don't have a car so walk every where & it's very hilly so I know I'm getting enough exercise, I just use it as an excuse for eating chocolate! My breast feeding goal is at least 1 year so whatever I do has to be with that in mind! I'm sure you're all the same!

Welcome to the group! With your baby being so young you just need to make sure you eat enough calories and drink enough water so that you don't lose your supply. I would start out very slowly and maybe just monitor what you eat in a day and cut out some of the junk and replace it with healthy food. Good Luck with reaching you BF goal and your weight loss goal :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

:wave: starsunshine- When you get a chance, just let me know your current weight, and goal weight! We weigh in every Friday!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

cleckner04 said:


> Ryder and blue_bumpkin welcome!! :wave: When you get a chance just give me your stats and I will be more than happy to add you to the front post! pandv, you've been added hun!
> 
> Weigh in is every friday morning so keep that in mind girls!!
> 
> I am so jealous of all you girls that actually had initial lost. I lost nothing from breastfeeding. :shrug: I always get so upset seeing threads on here about girls being in prepregnancy jeans and their LO's are only a few weeks old. :dohh: I've never been blessed with a high metabolism so it's always taken a lot of work for me.

I will weight myself tomorrow and then give you my stats. Im so excited! :happydance:

I never lost weight initially while BFing although I ate like a horse and did not gain anything either so I suppose thats something :). I was almost 10 stone pre preg and the first time I dared the scales after having adam I was about 14 st 4 :( Ive lost a tonne of weight though. I have to keep check of my calories everyday, some days I slip up, and find that the reduced number of calories hasnt affected my supply now which it did do when I tried dieting around 3 months. 

Can I ask how many calories on average you ladies take in a day? If im honest I rarely go over 1300-1400. My secret is special K (oats and honey to be exact). one serving of that is only like 114 cals so you could have 3 bowls of that a day on top of maybe 1 large meal and 1 smaller meal and still be only around 1200 cals. And oats are good at boosting or maintaining your supply :thumbup: x


----------



## ryder

thats great about the special K... I may look for something like that. I like too many fatty things high in cals I think.


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi girls :wave:

I've found it soooo hard to eat well recently. I weighed myself after my birthday weekend and I'd put on 4lbs!!! I think a lot of it was water retention after eating Chinese 2 days in a row :blush:

I'll weigh myself in the morning and report the damage done.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

ryder said:


> thats great about the special K... I may look for something like that. I like too many fatty things high in cals I think.

It really is delicious too and when the cals are that little having a small bowl between meals helps the hunger pangs and defo stops me snacking fattier things like cake and biscuit (which are my downfall!) :)


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo I may look into special K too!! I need to get groceries soon so I'll definitely add that to my list. :D 

Well AF hit me today. :( So I don't have high hopes for tomorrow's weigh in. I'm crampy and a lonely bitter woman today but I still worked out as usual. 

So here is what I've been doing every day..

40 minutes recumbent bike riding
30-40 minutes of walking in the evening
3 minutes elliptical(it's all I can manage...that thing kicks my ass every time..:blush: I plan on working up to 10 and than hopefully to 15!)


I really haven't been eating any differently. I've been trying not to snack but if I'm honest I still do almost every day. :dohh: I have a problem with controlling myself. It doesn't help that Emma is ALWAYS hungry. And she likes to share. We'll see what the damage is tomorrow!


----------



## CocoaOne

Cleckner - you are super motivated!!

I wish I had some gym equipment at home, we can't afford a gym membership and it's far too cold to go out for a walk or run here at the moment. 

Anyway, I've lost *1lb* this week! :dance:


----------



## pandv

I've been on the scales this morning and have lost 1lb. With schools off next week and trips out such as soft play and pizza hut (suppose I could hit the salad bar :cry:) don't think I'll lose over the holidays. I am trying to leave the car at home as much as possible and either use the pushchair or the mei tai (christmas shopping needs the pram for present carrying!)


----------



## starsunshine

I'm going to wait until after Christmas to weight myself because I really couldn't bear to see myself put on weight! I'm not deiting at all at the mo because my LO is so young I'm afraid it'll effect my milk so it's making sure I do enough during the day & am active and cutting out chocolate & cakes (which is impossible at Christmas time) so after Christmas I promise to give you my weight each friday! I'm still in maternity jeans but am wondering how long I can manage in them as I have one pair of under bump (which are ok atm) and one pair of over the bump (which fall down coz there's no bump any more :dohh:) so think I might have to go out & buy myself some in the jan sales but they'll be next size up :cry: Ah well at least I have a lovely, gorgeous :baby: to show for it!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

OK i lost 1.5 lbs this week! :dance:

So im currently 10st 12.5lb and my target is 10 st :thumbup: 

Is anyone else worried about loose sagging skin? im scared that ill lose all this weight to just look like a saggy old woman and still feel crap about my body :(

And cleckner thats some amount of exercise! You must be soo motivated. I only do 2 hours of zumba a week and about 2 30 min sessions on my exercise bike :)


----------



## m_t_rose

OK so I am down to 152.2 so only a 0.2 lbs lose but I am having a dinner party tomorrow and have spent all week making about 10 different deserts so I am proud of myself for not gaining. I am also waiting on AF she should be here any day now so I think I am retaining water.

On a positive note I lost .5 inches from my waist so that is progress even if the number on the scale isn't going down very fast.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I updated the front! :dance: Everyone did so good! No gains and everyone lost at least a little! We can't ask more than that really!

I lost 3.2 lbs!!! I think I only really lost 2 because last week the day after weigh in I got my digital scale finally and it showed a 1 lb. loss. :haha: So that's 3.2 in two weeks. Still decent!! 

I'm extremely motivated just because my husband is gone till June. Loneliness is a good motivator! :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh and I don't have to worry about holidays because with DH gone, we celebrated Christmas 3 weeks ago so my holidays are already done with! :blush: I'm kinda jealous of all the holiday talk.


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Can I join?

Before I got pg with Otter I weighed about 155 and would like to get down to that again (I'm 5'9 and that was SKINNY for me -- size 8 jeans). I gained LOADS when pg with him. I think about 80 lbs. :blush: :shock: :blush: 

I got back down to about 200 lbs when I got pg with DK. :dohh: :dohh: I again gained loads with her. I never allowed anyone to tell me my weight when I was pg, so I don't really know what it was. :shrug:

I'm back down to 210 as of this morning, but want to get back to about 155. :shock: That's a long way to go! So, I need to get serious about this. :thumbup:


----------



## Poppeteer

Can I join? 

I was a little overweight when I fell pregnant with my first 58 kg ish which was too much for my 5 ft 2 inch height. Anyway I put on LOADS of weight while pregnant.... I think I ended up around 82kg :blush: and had TERRIBLE complications including super high blood pressure leading to pre- eclampsia which continued after I delivered little one. Doctors have advised me it's super important my weight is kept tightly controlled for future pregnancies :blush:

So here I am almost two years later still breastfeeding several times a day and numerous times throughout the night ( we co-sleep) and I need to lose those last few kg before I think about seriously ttc no. 2.


Good luck everyone- I'm sure breastfeeding helps keep the weight off, so that's already a great start! :thumbup:


----------



## Poppeteer

Oops just realised everyone works in pounds.... Ok was 179 lbs, down to 119, want to get to 110 lbs :flower:


----------



## britgirl82

Can I join?

Currently weighing in at 62kg, at 5'7. Appreciate it's not overweight at all, but it is for me (if that makes sense!). Just want to drop a few more kilos to get back to where I was before getting pregnant (DD is currently just over 4m). 

I'm using the site www.myfitnesspal.com which is great (sorry - sounding like an advert). It showed me that I wasn't eating nearly enough and once I upped my calorie intake I started to lose weight (you basically put in your height and weight and it works out how many calories you need a day. You then 'earn' calories through exercising and breastfeeding). Reading through this thread it might help some of you...??

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Wecome everyone!! :wave: I'll update the front page when I get some time. Gotta make lunch for the monster right now. :D


----------



## cleckner04

Front page updated!! :thumbup:

I'm doing horribly this week. It has been raining all weekend and into the week now so it is throwing me off my game. Plus Emma has a cold and is a grump. :( I ate steak over the weekend. I have a feeling this will be a bad one. :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

your all skinny compared to me :( i am the heaviest,. i will start after xmas.


----------



## m_t_rose

So I had my dinner party this weekend and weighed myself today(which is also the start of AF). And I am up to 158. How is that even possible it's like 7 lbs heavier than I was one week ago.:shrug:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Im having a bad week too :( Take aways and all :nope:

Im dreading the scales come friday! x


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

m_t_rose said:


> So I had my dinner party this weekend and weighed myself today(which is also the start of AF). And I am up to 158. How is that even possible it's like 7 lbs heavier than I was one week ago.:shrug:

Could be water retention hun :flower: x


----------



## cleckner04

I agree with water retention. AF is just now leaving me so I'm hoping that helps. :hugs: all around girls. Remember one bad week just means we can work harder next week to make up for it. Gotta stay positive. Although I'm feeling quite crappy. I haven't even gotten out of my pajama pants and tank top today..:blush:


----------



## curlykate

I'm having a bad week as well. Just finished off some McDonalds...and feeling really guilty!
I also just started AF yesterday, for the first time since having LO. I just feel like crap.


----------



## cleckner04

:( :hugs::hugs: Mcdonalds sounds SO good. Don't feel guilty hun. And that darn AF. It snuck up on me at 9.5 months of feeding so close to where you are. It's so nice NOT having AF and than the bitch hits from nowhere. :haha::hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

I got AF back at 4.5 months it totally sucked and it is way worse than it was pre-baby. Hopefully we will all get back on track soon.


----------



## JellyBeann

Knock...Knock...Can I come in?? I am still BF at 11.5 months and plan to stop when LO is ready! But, I have a few wibbly bits I don't like! I am currently weighing ion at 11st 2lb (156lb) and would love to get down to 10st 0lb! (140lb) I am not really in a rush, just before summer 2011 would be great!

I want to start some kind of fitness class, but it's hard, as I suffer from bad knees which prevent me from doing hard excersise! So anyone got any excersises that aren't too hard on the knees at all?? x


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> :( :hugs::hugs: Mcdonalds sounds SO good. Don't feel guilty hun. And that darn AF. It snuck up on me at 9.5 months of feeding so close to where you are. It's so nice NOT having AF and than the bitch hits from nowhere. :haha::hugs:

It snuck up on me as well, with spotting on Sunday. I thought I was going to get away with just a "normal" AF, but boy was I wrong! I swear I'm losing weight from the heavy flow! (I know, TMI!) Despite eating like crap, I've managed to stay the same weight. Guess that's one good thing about AF!


----------



## florabean1981

:hi: I'd like to join you ladies too!

Still BFing my DS Harry, and still not lost my pregnancy weight :( I'm not all that bothered by the weight itself, just all the jiggly bits & the fact none of my damn clothes fit me & i can't afford a new wardrobe, so it's a case of squeezing into my old clothes & wearing hoodies & loose tops over everything :dohh:

I'm currently 11 stone 4lbs, which is, ummmm, 158lbs I think? (maths is not my strong point, lol). My pre-pregnancy weight was 10 stone (140lbs), which is what I would like to get down to again, but preferably 120lbs in my wildest dreams, lol!!!! I weighed 13 stone 2lbs the day harry was born, btw.
I've struggled with my weight from teenagehood onwards, with my weight swinging from 98lbs-about 185lbs, which is just plain ridiculous & not exactly healthy, so I'd like to lose it sensibly.
I can't afford to go to the gym & my DH is away alot so i care for harry pretty much 24/7, so getting time to myself is kinda hard when harry's awake. All I've been doing is a bit of Wii Fit here & there, and dancing around the living room (if that counts) with harry & we walk probably about 30-40 mins every other day to the park or to playgroup.... But I like food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I mean, I really, really like food! I blame chocolate & thai cuisine & copious amounts of tea with 2 sugars in :( :( :( :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

<--- had a bad weekend, too! :brat:

Including Chinese take away Sunday night, with the left overs for lunch yesterday! :dohh: I tried to make up a bit for it last night at dinner.. just a half chicken breast and a heap of steamed brocolli with only salt and pepper (no butter!). Then I promptly undid that with a spoonful of Nutella. :roll: Gawd, I'm awful!

I think AF is trying to come though. :shrug: So, that isn't helping. 

I vow to do better today!


----------



## JellyBeann

I am going to start yoga after christmas! I am hoping it will help to strengthen up my back too!


----------



## TigerLady

...


Oops. :blush:


----------



## florabean1981

ladies, what are you all doing food-wise for Christmas/Holidays? I know 100% that I will eat far too much, even though me & hubby decided not to buy biscuits, crackers, cookies, crisps, nuts & fizzy drinks this year....


----------



## curlykate

I'll be eating way too much, like I do every year.
I'll try to eat less, and I will succeed, but I'll still over eat by a lot. I've already started.
I'm not going to beat myself up about it though. It's the holidays, and I'm going to enjoy myself!


----------



## m_t_rose

I don't deprive myself of anything I just try to take very small portions and eat them slowly. I also try to eat something super healthy first and then like 20 minutes later eat the not so healthy stuff and that way I am enjoying the good food not just eating because I am hungry.


----------



## cleckner04

I already had my holidays so ate far too much than. So this week is like any other week for me. But I haven't been all that good anyways. I have a feeling I won't lose a bit but I really hope I don't gain either for the weigh in. :blush: The rain hasn't let up all week here so I haven't been able to walk and plus rain just makes me lazy all around. :haha: 


Welcome to the new girls in here! I updated the first post too. :D Hope everyone has a great holiday!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks...I'm dreading weighing in after the holidays! I'm gonner have put on for sure, last year I was 8.5 months pregnant, so I ate hardly anything! I never went through the hungry phase either, i felt cheated somehow! x


----------



## cleckner04

If you girls want, we can skip the weigh in this week. I will still weigh in for myself but you don't all have to. :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm good whichever way, I will probably weigh anyway too just to see what damage has been done!


----------



## curlykate

I'm okay with the weigh in this week, it's next week's weigh in that I'll liekly have a problem with! lol


----------



## florabean1981

curlykate said:


> I'm okay with the weigh in this week, it's next week's weigh in that I'll liekly have a problem with! lol

that's exactly what I was gonna write, lol! :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, Emma is making me VERY frustrated lately. She won't let me work out. She wants me to hold her the entire time. :wacko: If not, she stands beside me and screams as loud as she can, continuously without any signs of stopping the screaming. :dohh: I swear this girl has the biggest set of lungs on her. I even surprised my friend who has 3 children when she heard how Emma could wail. :shock: 

But, I made myself a weight loss ticker because I think it will help motivate me to see it there every day. Although, it's so depressing to see that I have over 50 pounds to lose still. :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

well I must have lost weight since my guts are run out of me for weeks now! god I am sick of everything I eat coming out like that and the pain in my gut! wtf is with that! i am a coalic I dont eat wheat and gluten and am always the opposite. Either way I have noticed the scales go down.


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> Well, Emma is making me VERY frustrated lately. She won't let me work out. She wants me to hold her the entire time. :wacko: If not, she stands beside me and screams as loud as she can, continuously without any signs of stopping the screaming. :dohh: I swear this girl has the biggest set of lungs on her. I even surprised my friend who has 3 children when she heard how Emma could wail. :shock:
> 
> But, I made myself a weight loss ticker because I think it will help motivate me to see it there every day. Although, it's so depressing to see that I have over 50 pounds to lose still. :blush:

If you want her to get used to you working out start small like 5 mins and lets her scream, and tell her mommy will be done in 5 mins... mommy will be done in 2 mins... mommy will be done in 1 min... mommys all done and now she will hold you. You may not be popular with her for a bit but eventually you could stretch the time out. It will also teach her that she doesn'tget everything right when she wants it which will be helpful later in life and once you have another baby. It really is good for them to learn screaming doesn't get you what you want and sometimes you have to wait. Good luck.


----------



## curlykate

m_t_rose said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Well, Emma is making me VERY frustrated lately. She won't let me work out. She wants me to hold her the entire time. :wacko: If not, she stands beside me and screams as loud as she can, continuously without any signs of stopping the screaming. :dohh: I swear this girl has the biggest set of lungs on her. I even surprised my friend who has 3 children when she heard how Emma could wail. :shock:
> 
> But, I made myself a weight loss ticker because I think it will help motivate me to see it there every day. Although, it's so depressing to see that I have over 50 pounds to lose still. :blush:
> 
> If you want her to get used to you working out start small like 5 mins and lets her scream, and tell her mommy will be done in 5 mins... mommy will be done in 2 mins... mommy will be done in 1 min... mommys all done and now she will hold you. You may not be popular with her for a bit but eventually you could stretch the time out. It will also teach her that she doesn'tget everything right when she wants it which will be helpful later in life and once you have another baby. It really is good for them to learn screaming doesn't get you what you want and sometimes you have to wait. Good luck.Click to expand...

That is an excellent idea! 5 minutes of screaming isn't going to hurt her! I bet after a few times, she calms right down, and lets you go longer.

I don't think I'll get a chance to weigh in tomorrow, and if I do, I likely won't get a chance to stop by here, so I did my weigh-in today. And I'm down another pound! :happydance: I'm not exactly sure how, because I ate like absolute crap this week, but I'll take it!
So now I'm 173. Cleckner, you can update when ever you get the chance. Thanks!


----------



## florabean1981

i just weighed myself too, as I'm not sure if i'll get on here tomorrow with all the festivities (or sleeping, since OH is home, therefore he'll have harry so I can get some zzzzzz's).
I lost a pound :happydance: I'm now 11 stone 3lbs, so 157 or something like that?


----------



## cleckner04

I weighed myself this morning too and I'm down! I don't know how it happened. I haven't worked out nearly at all this week. :shrug: Maybe it's bc AF left me. But I'm down to 235. Which is huge next to you girls but that means I've lost 5 lbs total now!! :dance:


----------



## curlykate

Yay for losing weight!!


----------



## cleckner04

Updated first page!! :dance:


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: for the girls that are loosing!!! Well done!

I'm trying to be good, but I'm sooooo hungry! :dohh: I ate too much pasta for dinner last night, but was good until then. 

As for hols, I'll eat a bit of everything, but try to keep my portions small and not eat after I am full. Hopefully it won't do too much damage.


----------



## m_t_rose

I am at 156.8 right now which really sucks. I am hoping its just water weight and it will come off in the next few days. I will re-weigh myself Monday to see it is maybe because AF is still hanging around. Otherwise I am back at it hardcore starting Monday.


----------



## cleckner04

Well I weighed myself again this morning and I've lost .6 pounds overnight. But I've been up throwing up every half hour. :cry: I think I have food poisoning. I've had it once before and this was the same as than. Throwing up constantly and it comes out the other end too. (TMI sorry)...So every time I woke up and ran to the bathroom Emma got up and cried and followed me and just stood beside me crying. At one point she even grabbed my head and tried to pull it out of the toilet. I'm so miserable. And I have no one. My only friend here has 3 kids with one on the way and she's on bed rest. So it's just me. :cry::cry: I still don't feel well but I'm not nearly as bad but I think it's because there is nothing left in there. 

So I had a loss but I'm not counting it because it's purely me being sick. I'll just stick with my weight from yesterday. 

m_t- I won't add to your numbers. I have a feeling it is just AF being a bitch. Don't feel down hun. :hugs:

Hope everyone has a good christmas eve. I'll be spending mine curled in a ball sobbing. :haha:


----------



## m_t_rose

Sounds terrible! I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Eve

I don't even think I want to put my stats on here... lol :blush: but I do need to take off like 80lbs maybe even 90lbs... :( I kick myself for letting me get this far... between the stress of life with my son (severe ODD etc...) and quitting smoking, I've packed it on and it hasn't come off at all!!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Don't be shy hun. I gave out my stats and I'm so much bigger than pretty much all the girls in this thread. :blush: But the first step is admitting it I think and knowing that you won't always be at that weight IYKWIM. :hugs::hugs: I'm glad to see you in here! I know we wanted to lose weight together a long time ago. The girls in here are great! No judgements here. :flower:


----------



## pandv

I'm a bit late but I'd lost another 2.5lb on Friday. It will all have gone back on this week though!


----------



## cleckner04

Updated your stats pandv! You are getting really close to your goal weight already!! Congrats hun! :D 


So at one point over the weekend I was down nearly 5 more pounds from being sick. :dohh: But I'm now back up so I need to get back into a workout routine. It's so hard to get back into it after a few days of a break. :blush: 

I hope you all had a great christmas!!


----------



## curlykate

Ugh. I weighed myself today, and I'm back up another 2 pounds.
I'm hoping I'll get a chance to exercise today and tomorrow, before the weigh in on Friday. Hopefully I can get rid of these pounds again!!


----------



## TigerLady

Well, I had weighed myself last Friday and was up to 212! :hissy: But I really tried hard over the hols and as of this morning and down to 209. 

Loads of stress right now, so I don't know if that will help or hurt. Last night it helped... when all the SHTF, I felt so sick to my stomach that I couldn't eat dinner. :roll: But then I had to force myself to eat a little later, because I had practically no milk for DK in the evening! :argh: 

This balancing act is hard sometimes. :sigh:


----------



## cleckner04

Tigerlady- I know it might not make you feel any better but I would LOVE to be down to 212 pounds. :lol: Baby steps hun. You'll get there. :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks, Cleck! :friends: 

I know I will get there. It's just hard, as you know. I miss feeling good about myself and my body image! 

I actually am determined to do it and refuse to buy new clothes to fit me... so I am still wearing mat stuff. :haha: Actually, I have worn mat jeans since getting pg with Otter... so for 2 straight years! :rofl:


----------



## Eve

I'm 232 right now.... but only 5'1" and it's all in my tummy, well.... most of it, I've got a huge ass head too... :( Look at this big old beast here. Picture was taken at the Mini Winners Walk of Hope for Ovarian Cancer. I am Huuuuuuuuge!

My goal weight would be 130lbs, but my realistic goal weight is 160lbs for now, what I was when I met Mark. Oh wow :blush: How did this happen?
 



Attached Files:







fatty mc fat ass.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Eve

I don't have a scale either, so I would only be able to update every few weeks once at my moms house, she has a nice digital one.


----------



## cleckner04

Tigerlady- I still wear maternity clothes too!! I refuse to buy bigger sizes. Which sucks because most of the clothes I have that are non-maternity are a size 8! EEK!! I don't think I'll ever get that small again but it's nice to have goals I guess.:rofl: 

Eve- I'm off to update the front post now! It doesn't matter if you can't weigh in every week. I'll update whenever you get a chance to weigh in. :thumbup: Also, you don't look bad in that picture! I wouldn't even guess that you weigh as much as you do by looking at that. 

Some haven't even came back after saying they wanted to join. :dohh: I wonder if I should keep them all in the first post. :shrug:


----------



## Eve

My tops are 2x now, and pants... well 16-18 from the plus size store, but stretchy yoga type pants are xl. Before I had my first I was only 120lbs, and I went up to 160 at end of pregnancy and down to 125 4 days PP... then went on depo provera and went up to 160, stayed there for a few years, met Mark, got the damn shot again and went up to 195 where I stayed again a few years, then went down to around 175-180 when I got pregnant with K, and from that and quitting smoking after I tell ya, boom! I blew up like a balloon.


----------



## TigerLady

Cleck, maybe send them a message and see if they still want to be here? :shrug:

I know what you mean about gaining loads! I was 150-155 pre-Otter -- I'm 5'9 with an athletic build, so that is actually quite skinny for me. All my pre-pg jeans are also size 8! :shock: I really want to get into them again! :brat:


----------



## cleckner04

You are done having kids now right TL?(I think I saw you say that in a post on here) So at least you can get down to your goal and you are good to go. I keep thinking in the back of my mind that I still want a few more kids so it is probably pointless to even try losing it all. :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, I think I am done. My DH would divorce me if I got pg again. :haha: And we really can't afford it atm anyway. We have one of each and are happy. :mrgreen: 

I think I would try to get down as close to your goal weight as possbile before you want to TTC again. When I got pg with DK, I was still 45 lbs above my Otter prepg weight. Then I packed it on with DK, too. Just the body type I have, I guess. :shrug: So, now I have even MORE to loose. :dohh: If I had gotten back to my prepg weight, I might have less to loose know, iykwim.


----------



## Eve

I would LOVE to be in a size 8... I seriously think about being smaller again and wow... I don't know what I would do with myself...kwim?


----------



## Eve

Yeah, might be a good idea to get as close to your goal as you can before getting pregnant with another bubs. Less to lose and you will probably feel a lot better during the pregnancy :) I am done, tubes tied here :( so I know babies or birth control won't help put it back on once it's gone, it's just the getting rid of it lol...


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I hope to at least be down to 200 lbs before getting pregnant again. Which wasn't necessarily prepreg weight because I gained 20 with my miscarriage before Emma but it's my pre-Emma weight. So only 35 pounds at the most to hit that small goal. Than everything after that is just a bonus until I fall pregnant. DH isn't even home until late June so I have until than at least and I'm sure I won't get pregnant right away. It's so weird to even think about having a second kid. I get thoughts of panic occasionally about it. :haha: Women have the shit end of the stick don't we? Get pregnant, try to lose weight, get pregnant, try to lose weight. It's a vicious cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Eve

See now what I did was get pregnant 3 times, never try to lose it, now kicking myself for not trying... buuuuuut really wish I could just snap my fingers and be skinny... sound like a plan?


----------



## cleckner04

LOL! Yes! An I dream of jeanie sort of thing. ;)


----------



## Eve

Oh yeahhhh lol Sounds some good to me! We should give it a go tomorrow


----------



## m_t_rose

So how has everyone been doing with the holidays and eating. I weighed myself today and I am still at 156 even though my AF is well gone I guess I have some work to do to get back down to 153 and start loosing again.

I also worry about gaining all my weight back when I am pregnant again. We are going to start TTC in the beginning of June I think. Last pregnancy I didn't gain much only 20lbs it was after that I packed on the lbs. I swear BF is making me gain weight and have a harder time loosing it. :shrug:


----------



## curlykate

m_t_rose said:


> So how has everyone been doing with the holidays and eating. I weighed myself today and I am still at 156 even though my AF is well gone I guess I have some work to do to get back down to 153 and start loosing again.
> 
> I also worry about gaining all my weight back when I am pregnant again. We are going to start TTC in the beginning of June I think. Last pregnancy I didn't gain much only 20lbs it was after that I packed on the lbs. *I swear BF is making me gain weight and have a harder time loosing it.* :shrug:

This.
But every time I mention it to OH, he thinks I'm just making excuses! 

Well, I weighed myself this morning, because I'm about to get company for New Years, and won't likely get a chance tomorrow.
I'm up 1 lb from last weigh in, currently sitting at 144lbs.


----------



## TigerLady

:TL snaps her fingers: 

Damn! It didn't work. I'm still fat. :dohh:

:haha:

Rose, I think some women actually do have that happen! I have much more trouble loosing weight when I am BFing then I ever did when I wasn't. And my MIL had the same problem. She BFed her youngest for 6 months and says she didn't loose an ounce until she stopped, then it just all fell off. :shrug:

I swear -- it isn't fair that most women use BFing to loose weight and it makes things harder for me!! :grr: Oh well, my babies are worth it. 

I probably won't be able to weigh in tomorrow -- too much going on. So, I weighed myself this morning. 208! :mrgreen: Down 2 lbs from joining here. :happydance: And down at least 30-40 since my high. :thumbup:

Roll on New Year and new body! :dance:


----------



## TigerLady

Oh, and since Cleck was brave and shared her photo, I thought I would share mine, too. I don't have many of me atm because I won't let many be taken. :blush: But we did get family pics done in October. It isn't the easiest to see me in it, but you can get a general idea of my massive belly, butt and thighs. :dohh: 

I'm probably down about 10 lbs since this pic, but don't really look much different yet. :nope:

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/ElkoFamilyPhotography_Birdzell_001.jpg


----------



## Eve

:nope: still fat here too... didn't work lol. 

Today I had a hot turkey sandwich and a small pc of chocolate (I had to) and 1 coffee. I am hungry again and need something to munch on ... maybe some of my turkey stew...? Mmmmm


----------



## TigerLady

I'm a fruit-aholic when it comes to snacks. Lots of bananas, apples, and grapes. :munch:


----------



## Eve

Better for you than chocolate and chips... I love those :blush:


----------



## TigerLady

So do I! I totally love choccie. I have to have at least a piece of it everyday. :dohh: I just do my best to force myself to not have it too much -- mostly be making it NOT available to me. If it is there, I will eat it. Full stop. :roll: I've no will power with choccie. :nope:


----------



## cleckner04

So here's a question for you girls. Some of you have gained a few lately. Do you want me to update the front post with the gains or just leave it until you start losing again?


TL- You look great hun!! I think we have an advantage with the height so weight doesn't show up nearly as much on us. :thumbup: Although some of my shorter friends hear my weight and they get huge eyes like I'm a giant whale but obviously there's a bit of a difference when one person is 5 foot and another is 5'8" :dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

Being tall definitely helps! People always think I weigh 20-30 lbs less than I actually do. :haha:


----------



## curlykate

Cleckner-it doesn't matter to me. You might as well update it. I don't update my ticker every gain, only losses. But I guess if you're updating the front with my gains, it will help me be more accountable.
I'll update with a picture of me, when I get one. I want to take "before" pictures anyways.


----------



## cleckner04

OMG!!! I did my weigh in this morning. I am down to 229.2 lbs!!! :happydance::happydance: So I lost 5.8 pounds this week. :wacko: That's what happens when I threw up all night and day last thursday night and friday. :( I've also had no appetite most of the rest of the week. :dohh: Being sick sucks but it does wonders for weight! :haha:


----------



## m_t_rose

:thumbup: Great Job Cleck :thumbup: I am still at 156 so I guess that will be my weight for this week :cry: Oh well next week is a new week.


----------



## **angel**

can I join please??


----------



## cleckner04

Definitely hun! I'd just need to know your current weight which will also be your start weight, your goal weight, and that's it for now! Than every friday we weigh in together to see what we've lost!


----------



## Eve

Today I had some cupcake (small one lol) as we did the little give her something sweet after dinner tonight and she didn't really want it :) Some small chicken wraps and a bagel with an egg for breakfast, so not too bad... but so could be better... those bagels are sooooooooooo fatty!

Yay Cleckner! Even though you were sick, still yay for the weight loss...


----------



## Lightworker

Awesome thread! My start weight was 171 lbs. My current weight is 151 lbs. My target weight is 125 lbs. My plan of action is much healthier eating which I started on boxing day plus going out on Monday to get my aerobic/ street dance work out dvd as thats what works for me. X


----------



## want2bamom

I would love to join your group if that is ok! I really need to lose weight and i was starting my diet tomorrow weight watchers, except i'm not actuall going to the weigh in and stuff just doing it at home since i have all the books and stuff from when i joined last time. But i would love to join your group, except i'm a little nervous about saying my weight since there is like no one over 200lbs in this group.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm over 200 lbs!! Well over it for that matter. :haha: Don't be shy! :hugs::hugs:


Thinking on it, most of my best friends are over 200 lbs. Big girls are the most fun. I have one friend who proudly likes to tell people "if you aint 280, you aint no lady".. :rofl::rofl: It's SO funny. Smaller girls are usually so worried about how they look that they end up being no fun. IYKWIM. Just my experience of course but I'd say about 80% of my friends are big girls. :D


----------



## Eve

want2bamom said:


> I would love to join your group if that is ok! I really need to lose weight and i was starting my diet tomorrow weight watchers, except i'm not actuall going to the weigh in and stuff just doing it at home since i have all the books and stuff from when i joined last time. But i would love to join your group, except i'm a little nervous about saying my weight since there is like no one over 200lbs in this group.

:hi:! 
I am over 200lbs... by a good amount too :blush: I didn't want to say but figured what the hell, we are all here because we want to get our big ol butts back into shape :thumbup: I plan to hopefully follow weight watchers too, without the meetings or weigh ins. I wonder if I can gain some height from the weight I lose? :haha:


----------



## want2bamom

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> I would love to join your group if that is ok! I really need to lose weight and i was starting my diet tomorrow weight watchers, except i'm not actuall going to the weigh in and stuff just doing it at home since i have all the books and stuff from when i joined last time. But i would love to join your group, except i'm a little nervous about saying my weight since there is like no one over 200lbs in this group.
> 
> :hi:!
> I am over 200lbs... by a good amount too :blush: I didn't want to say but figured what the hell, we are all here because we want to get our big ol butts back into shape :thumbup: I plan to hopefully follow weight watchers too, without the meetings or weigh ins. I wonder if I can gain some height from the weight I lose? :haha:Click to expand...

haha, i wish i would gain some height from the weight i loss..haha


----------



## cleckner04

Okay I'm pretty sure I just gained a bunch of weight back by eating about a pound of fried shrimp and cheese and crackers. :rofl::rofl: We always pig out for new years eve while waiting for the ball to drop and tonight is no exception. But I still have 2 hours before the ball drops for us. :dohh: And I feel like I am going to explode. Thank god we already weighed in this morning. :haha:


----------



## want2bamom

Happy New Year Everyone!!!

So tomorrow morning i will weighing my self first thing in the morning, but then i will check in with you girls on the Friday. I everyone all the best in 2011!!!


----------



## curlykate

I'm back after a crazy pig out over New Years. Not good.
But I jumped on the elliptical this afternoon, despite being dead tired. I WILL lose this weight!!


----------



## Eve

I haven't weighed myself since joining as I do not have a scale but I will be out there in 2-3 weeks I believe which is good. I don't think I've dropped anything yet, but besides walking (been crappy for that) and kinect (which is soooo fun) I don't have much to do physically. I hope to see a few lbs gone. Going to start playing kinect for 30 minutes a day, and once we get the dance one, an hour! hehe 

Yeah, height would really help me out right about now


----------



## cleckner04

I keep eyeing the kinect! We have a wii and a ps3 but that kinect seems so fun! I might just buy one and surprise DH with it when he gets home. :haha:


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Girls!! Ok so i weighed my self this morning and my starting weight is 230.2 lbs. My goal weight is to be 130 lbs, but my shorterm goal is to be 180lbs by June 1st.

So thats 50 lbs in 5 months, i know i can do it!!!


----------



## Eve

We have a Wii and a 360 now, so got the kinect to go with it. PS3 has Move or whatever... not sure what that's like, but they have stuff like Wii fit etc... too. Kinect has the biggest loser, I sooooooo want that one! Love that show, hehe. 

Want2bamom- you can do it! :) Weight watchers is slow loosing, but paired with a good work out regime it can have amazing results! I've wanted to do simply for life, as it's great, has awesome results, it's very healthy for someone to do (great for diabetics) and all around a solid diet, I am just so nervous about supply issues. I should see the caloric intake and ask my doctor about it as my dad lost 100lbs in like 9 months on it, without exercise or anything (he was a carpenter) and mom lost like 60 I believe in the same amount of time with no exercise at all (desk job) and mom is diabetic (helped her sugars sooo much) and had high BP (went down). Dad had high BP and cholesterol and it both went down greatly.


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

can i join you :hi: well my starting weight is 210 pounds, pre pregnancy weight was 145 and my goal weight is 140, dont know how im gonna do it any advice on where and how to start would be appeciated


----------



## **angel**

cleckner04 said:


> Definitely hun! I'd just need to know your current weight which will also be your start weight, your goal weight, and that's it for now! Than every friday we weigh in together to see what we've lost!

Thank you. 
start weight: 13st 8
target weight:10 st xx


----------



## **angel**

:flower: hi everyone im kerry 25 =) mummy to kaleb & blake xx


----------



## MissCurly

hiya!!

Oh god, i have been meaning to properly lose weight in the last couple of months.
ok, this is my heaviest at about 194pounds, (or almost 14 stones, and ideally want to be about 11).
cant believe i went to sainsburys today, and chocs were 70% off, picked up a few bits and put most of them back! so, kind of making a start on things.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay I updated the first post. Welcome everyone! :wave:


----------



## crossroads

I seriously need to join this group. Started my diet yesterday.

Does dieting effect milk supply?


----------



## m_t_rose

crossroads said:


> I seriously need to join this group. Started my diet yesterday.
> 
> Does dieting effect milk supply?

Dieting CAN affect milk supply but it doesn't if you are dieting smart. You must not cut out too many calorie (no super low cal diets) and you must drink lots of water. Which is important for dieting anyway. Good Luck with your diet and keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## want2bamom

m_t_rose.. where abouts in Canada ru?


----------



## curlykate

want2bamom said:


> m_t_rose.. where abouts in Canada ru?

I'm in Canada too. I'm in Ontario.


----------



## m_t_rose

I am also in Ontario. About an hour from London.


----------



## curlykate

I'm an hour and a half east of Sudbury.


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: to the new ladies!

I'm another over 200. :dohh: Will get down, though! I was a bit bad on New Year's Eve -- had a melt sandwich from my favorite place. Ymmm..... but bad for weight gaine. :roll: Oh well. Will do better this week! :thumbup:

Question -- 

I've read loads that getting good sleep is also important for weight loss. Helps keep your metabolism up and such. Of course, that seems impossible with a BFing, co-sleeping, infant!! :brat: Has anyone found that lack of sleep makes it harder for them to loose weight?


----------



## curlykate

I'm not sure, but it's quite possible. 
I assume that my lack of weight-loss is due to my nursing, but it's quite possible that the lack of sleep is adding to the difficulties.


----------



## Eve

I could see it, lack of sleep means tired, which means usually less physical activity. :flower:


----------



## Eve

I'm in Canada too, Atlantic.


----------



## curlykate

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I could see it, lack of sleep means tired, which means usually less physical activity. :flower:

No to mention being too tired to make proper meals, and just grabbing whatever is easiest.
I managed to get another work out in this afternoon. I'm dying for some chocolate right now, and there's some on my counter!! I'm trying to satisfy myself with a bowl of grapes though. We'll see how that works.


----------



## m_t_rose

I have really got to get back at it. Today I restarted weight watchers and I will begin to do my workouts again. It is just so tiring. Some times I feel so overwhelmed and like I have to be everything to everyone and its hard to keep a good house and be a good mom to LO plus workout. Hopefully tomorrow once everything gets back into routine I will get the motivation I need.


----------



## curlykate

m_t_rose said:


> I have really got to get back at it. Today I restarted weight watchers and I will begin to do my workouts again. It is just so tiring. Some times I feel so overwhelmed and like I have to be everything to everyone and its hard to keep a good house and be a good mom to LO plus workout. Hopefully tomorrow once everything gets back into routine I will get the motivation I need.

I feel the same way some times. I feel like any time LO is playing by himself, or sleeping, I should be getting house work done. I usually use this excuse to talk myself out of a workout if I'm not particularly motivated. I cleaned up the house after the holidays, so I'm hoping to do a bit each day and keep it clean, then I'll feel less guilty about working out.


----------



## cleckner04

I am always gung-ho motivated and than I get a setback. Like I was sick last week so didn't feel like moving, let alone getting on the exercise wagon. So now I'm kicking myself because I basically have to start over. I have been good and got in workouts the past two days. Today I even hopped on the elliptical and that thing seriously kicks my ass every time. But I managed 7 minutes on a level three resistance and that is seriously the longest I've went on that without wanting to die. 

I actually think putting a ton of mirrors in our exercise room would help me. Because I'd see my self and be disgusted and than be more motivated. :rofl: 

I think the breastfeeding is keeping the weight on for me too. I really do. Because it's NEVER been this hard to lose weight before. I mean, I've been losing it fairly quickly now that I'm actually working my ass off but I am literally working so hard at it. I sweat buckets every time I workout. :sick: It helps that my DH is gone. He is the reason I'm fat too. Seriously that man can eat and I sit beside him and try to keep up. He always wants to go out to eat too. And I could go out right now, eat a big mac, and I would gain five pounds just from that. It's insane. I can put on weight SO easily. :growlmad: 



Okay that was my little rant. :haha: I made some lasagna last night and ended up having it for dinner and later I felt snacky so I ate 2 more servings...:blush: Food is really an addiction for me.


----------



## want2bamom

Well i guess i had a good day..I didn't end up working out today, my calves were still hurting from the running i did the last two days. So i'm taking a break today and plus i had a job i had to do and i had alot of running around to do, and so i was tired.

I think i need to start eating more then 2 meals a day. I usually have lunch and dinner and thats it, and my lunch is not very big. Well i guess i'll see how i'm doing on Friday and see what i need to improve in. Hope everyone had a good day!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm the same. Only 2 meals a day and usually a snack in the evening. I started out losing weight by eating a small breakfast every morning too. I pretty much had to force myself to make it. I am NOT a morning person. Emma's breakfast is usually cheerios or oatmeal which takes 1 minute to prepare. :blush: I usually just can't muster the energy to make a real breakfast. So I just don't eat. So I did like a week of making breakfast when I started last month with weight loss. But than something happened. I always find dumb excuses to stop. :haha:


----------



## want2bamom

That sounds exactly like me!! hhaah...Well i bought some special K cereal with the red berries and i like that kind so we'll see if i will actually start eating breakfast!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hey girls - well I pigged out over xmas and new year :blush:

But..... I've thrown out all the chocolates and cakes now and I'm ready to start fresh. I'll weigh Fri and update - but I reckon I've put on at least a couple of pounds. 

Cleckner - I know what you mean about food addiction. If there's a big bag of sweets/biscuits/cakes etc in the house, I can't just have one, or a handful - I have to eat until they're gone!

I'm going to try and go for more walks with LO in the Mei Tai, but I've got no idea how I'll fit exercise in when I go back to work


----------



## MissCurly

oh god, i have slowwwly started to make the changes, where i will actually think about what im eating.
ALTHOUGH, i stupidly have moments of weakness where i munch on a couple of biscuits with my tea (a real bad habit), and the odd choc piece. i really need to stop this.

will try and go for a walk today.


----------



## curlykate

I don't know if I'll get much exercise in today. I've got a teething LO, who also happens to have a cold. I got very little sleep last night. Now I feel like I might be coming down with the cold too (courtesy of OH). I'll try to make the effort when LO goes for a nap, but I'm thinking it might be some simple Yoga instead of a full workout.

As for the overeating...I can totally relate to you girls. I've found that when OH is at work, I eat so much more. I snack all day long. I don't do it so much when he's around, because he comments on it, and keeps me in check. He just returned to work this morning, after being off for a week and a half. I'm hoping that because I didn't snack as much when he was here, I can stay in that habit and not over eat today.
Also, regarding breakfast, I NEVER used to eat it. I always felt sick in the morning if I ate it. Now I find if I eat something with a little protein in it (PB and toast), or some whole wheat (bowl of Shreddies), I feel much fuller and won't eat again until lunch time. Where if I have something sugary, or not as filling, I'll snack again before lunch.


----------



## Dragonfly

I need in. I bought yet another jacket on line that i cant get closed! its my size only i have big boobs and waist. really pissed off . no point on sending it back theres no more in bigger sizes and it was on sale. Last jacket i bought was the same! if i want one that fits its drowns me as apparently I am meant to have really long arms or something the fatter i am. I need to slim in to these clothes. I know I am 15 stone. fat bitch :( I dont even get sleep now and i heard you need sleep to loose weight so thats a bad start!


----------



## curlykate

I'm the same way, Dragonfly! I went to zip up my coat yesterday, and had to suck in my belly! My boobs are about the right size now, because they were small-ish before I started nursing. Now they seem to fit me better. Hopefully they don't deflate too much when I stop nursing!
Don't beat yourself up too much! You're not a "fat bitch"!! You have two beautiful children, who I'm sure are worth every extra pound on your body. You'll lose it, it just takes some work! :hugs:
And you don't NEED sleep to lose weight, it just helps, and makes it easier. If all of us mommies can lose weight being as sleep deprived as we are, then you can too!!


----------



## Dragonfly

my zip dosnt even meet its miles from meeting! i need to starve myself for this to fit and when i looked at it i thought it looked massive and would defo thing. i am fatter than i think. I hate me like this i was like this years ago then lost loads of weihgt and felt great then put it all on again with having children and more.


----------



## pandv

I didn't weigh in on Friday - couldn't face it after I was doing so well and I'm pleased I didn't. Got my first AF this morning - I don't really understand how as we are BLW and he is taking more milk than ever and started waking through the night for feeds. Boo


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I think the AF thing is just completely random. People always say it's when feeds drop, etc but I don't think that is necessarily true. Emma has always been a frequent feeder but the bitch got me at 9.5 months. :dohh: Sorry she got you too. :hugs:



Well I have been weighing myself every day. I knew I had gained a pound by yesterday. It's my own fault because I ate all that lasagna and I ate all that fried shrimp for new years eve. But yesterday I did the elliptical and my exercise bike for 40 minutes so this morning I was back down to my last weigh in weight. Thank god. Now if I can actually manage to lose a pound for this weeks weigh in. I want to at least lose a pound a week. I nearly did the same thing yesterday by eating a bunch of pasta when I was snacky at night. I even put it on the stove and started reheating it. But I mentally kicked myself and took it off and put it back. I had crackers and cheese instead. Still not the healthiest snack but it's better than pasta!


----------



## curlykate

I'm doing my best not to start snacking right now.
I've started cutting down my portion sizes, because I'm a massive pig when it comes to eating.
They say it takes a while to get used to the smaller portions, but to stick with it and you'll feel full after a while.
I just ate a smaller portion of pasta for lunch (still bigger than what I'm supposed to be eating, but less than I usually eat) and now I want to eat something else. I'm hoping I'll be able to resist the urge to eat. I know I don't need anymore!!


----------



## curlykate

Yay me!
LO went down for a nap, so instead of snacking (like I REALLY wanted to), I did a 20 minute workout in the elliptical instead! I can't believe how motivated I am today, despite being tired, and having the beginnings of a cold!


----------



## m_t_rose

you girls have motivated me today! I was just thinking I'm too tired to work out today but if all of you can do it so can I.


----------



## Dragonfly

70lbs i need off. :( even 50 i be happy.need to stop eating crap. help


----------



## m_t_rose

Dragonfly said:


> 70lbs i need off. :( even 50 i be happy.need to stop eating crap. help

Have you set mini-goals for yourself? I try to lose 5 lbs at a time and the reward myself with a non-food related reward for instance a new work out top or a new nail polish or mascara. It makes my goal feel more attainable.


----------



## MissCurly

yesterday was not a brilliant day, my sister has come up to visit for a few days and i didnt get my walk in.
im taking her shopping so it WILL happen today.

oh and im making lasagne today :(


----------



## want2bamom

Well i had a really good day today!! Ate well and got in a workout!! I'm feeling a little peckish but i might grab a granola bar and a yogurt cause i still have like 12 points left...hahah...Hope everyone is having a good night!!


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done curlykate!

DF (and everyone else) - try not to put yourself down like that! I believe in the theory that what you tell your brain, it tries to achieve. So if you call yourself fat and worthless, your brain will act as though you are fat and worthless. If you tell yourself that you are successful at eating healthily and imagine yourself at your ideal size, your brain will take steps to make that thought a reality. 

I had a form of NLP done by my GP using this method (for one hour) and it helped me give up smoking. He's retired now, or I'd go back and ask him to do the same about food!!


----------



## Dragonfly

m_t_rose said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 70lbs i need off. :( even 50 i be happy.need to stop eating crap. help
> 
> Have you set mini-goals for yourself? I try to lose 5 lbs at a time and the reward myself with a non-food related reward for instance a new work out top or a new nail polish or mascara. It makes my goal feel more attainable.Click to expand...

I do that as it is way to much :wacko:suppose I could limit it to treats sir weight loose. I get no time to exercise with kids and just grab crap to eat as I am hungry. not buying no more crap food. I have to stick to this.


----------



## Eve

I have a store like 2 seconds down the rd from me and OH will do whenever I want... which is so sweet but VERY BAD for my ass... LOL


----------



## venusrockstar

I would love to join! I'm ready to hop on the wagon and get this weight off so I can try for baby #2 in June of this year!


----------



## curlykate

Gah!! WTF???
I did 60 minutes of exercise yesterday, and cut down all my portion sizes. I felt hungry all evening, because I didn't snack, and when I had to get up with LO at 1 this morning, I even felt a little hungry (but not starving).
After all that yesterday, somehow I've gained 5 pounds overnight!!! Now I'm back up to 178!
I don't understand?!?! I felt so good about weighing myself this morning. I knew I wouldn't have lost any, but I was so certain the number wouldn't go up after yesterday, and it did!
This is what I hate. All that work yesterday, for apparently nothing. Which means I'll probably eat more today, after convincing myself it's not worth it. I'm gonna try so hard not to do that.


----------



## Eve

Curlykate- Could be af coming? We retain water and bloat etc... don't be too discouraged hun! You did well and if you keep on doing that you will lose weight! It takes time :hugs: but on the other hand.... I would have been pissed too!


----------



## venusrockstar

Don't weigh yourself daily, your weight always fluctuates. I usually weigh in once a week.

The 5 pounds could be water weight or be due to salt or something you ate yesterday, but it doesn't sound accurate. You would have to had eaten 17,500 calories with no exercise in one day to gain 5 pounds.

3500 cals= 1 pound


----------



## curlykate

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Curlykate- Could be af coming? We retain water and bloat etc... don't be too discouraged hun! You did well and if you keep on doing that you will lose weight! It takes time :hugs: but on the other hand.... I would have been pissed too!

I'm CD18 today. I'm not actively charting, just keeping track as af just returned a week before Christmas, and I'm wondering how long my cycles are (was on bcp for 9 years before conceiving LO) 


venusrockstar said:


> Don't weigh yourself daily, your weight always fluctuates. I usually weigh in once a week.
> 
> The 5 pounds could be water weight or be due to salt or something you ate yesterday, but it doesn't sound accurate. You would have to had eaten 17,500 calories with no exercise in one day to gain 5 pounds.
> 
> 3500 cals= 1 pound

I weigh myself pretty much every day. I know that it fluctuates all the time, and only take one day a week as my "official" weight. I'm just curious, and don't want to wait to see my weight.


----------



## cleckner04

Don't forget muscle weighs more than fat also. So if you did a killer workout, it just built up some good muscle for you. My first two weeks of losing I only lost like .6 or whatever a week because I was actually building muscle. :hugs: Don't give up hope hun. I know it's frustrating when those scales don't move. I weigh myself every day as well. I'm much too curious not to and it actually helps keep me motivated.


----------



## venusrockstar

cleckner04 said:


> I weigh myself every day as well. I'm much too curious not to and it actually helps keep me motivated.

heh. I'm the complete opposite which is why I only weigh once a week. If I saw my weight everyday I would get discouraged and be more prone to give up.

Another good way to see if you're getting results is to take your measurements. I usually take mine at the beginning of the month and then again at the end to see if I've changed or lost inches. I find it's more accurate than a scale because a scale factors in muscle as well.


----------



## cleckner04

If I notice my weight is higher in the week it makes me frustrated for like a second and than I just think 'well I'll just work harder the rest of the week'. So I do get upset but it doesn't last long and I always work out even harder the next day IYKWIM. 

I have zero junk food in my house so I don't really have the option to go eat a bunch of food. I have an advantage with DH being gone because once he's back there will probably be candy and all kinds of crap in the house. :dohh: I have a HUGE sweet tooth. But lately if I crave sweets I just drink some of Emma's apple juice. :haha:


----------



## curlykate

venusrockstar said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I weigh myself every day as well. I'm much too curious not to and it actually helps keep me motivated.
> 
> heh. I'm the complete opposite which is why I only weigh once a week. If I saw my weight everyday I would get discouraged and be more prone to give up.
> 
> Another good way to see if you're getting results is to take your measurements. I usually take mine at the beginning of the month and then again at the end to see if I've changed or lost inches. I find it's more accurate than a scale because a scale factors in muscle as well.Click to expand...

I measure myself about once every 2 weeks. I tried once a week, but could never remember. I started that because before I got pregnant, I was trying to lose the weight, but actually gained weight due to gaining muscle. I was happy with the weight gain, because I was losing inches.
However, once getting pregnant, the muscle all turned to fat, and I stayed the same weight. :dohh:


----------



## florabean1981

hey, I'm back from holiday now (went to Centre Parcs Longleat for a week for new years). I ate wayyyyyyy too much while I was there, but did walk & swim everyday, so that must've counter-acted some of the over-eating (and the odd glass of champagne!), coz even though I've got my Af right now, I just weighed myself & i only put on 2lbs over the xmas period!!!! :happydance: I was expecting a lot more than that. Still puts me 1lb over my start weight (lost 1, gained 2 :dohh: ) but hey, tis all good I reckon.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mackenzie

CAN I PLEASE JOIN!!! I've given up on the idea that I'm just going to wake up and I will have peed all of the babyweight away!! What do I have to do??? xxx


----------



## Broodypants

Hey everyone, can I join in too please?! I'm so fed up of the way I look at the minute it's really getting me down, my poor hubby has to hear me moaning all the time!

I didn't put on that much during pregnancy and had lost it all bar a pound or two straight after I'd had Erin but then my milk supply was really low in the first couple of weeks because I wasn't looking after myself properly so I went a bit overboard and ate, ate, ate! Now I'm suffering the consequences cause I'm always hungry! Hungry now as it happens!

My pre pregnancy weight was 156lbs, current weight is 175lbs and I'd love to get down to 147lbs but would be happy to get to my wedding weight of 150lbs.

xx


----------



## TigerLady

<--- has been hiding from here for a couple of days. :oops:

I've been bad. :sigh: My mom (who lives with us) has been pleased with my DH lately so has been spoiling him. 2 days ago she made his favorite -- Monkey Bread. Yesterday she made the best chocolate crumble drizzle cake. :brat: I tried really hard to stay away from it, but I can't!! And stupid Swiss Steak for dinner last night and leftovers I couldn't resist for lunch today. :growlmad:

I dread the scales this week. :argh:

Damnit! I need to get on track!! :hissy:


----------



## cleckner04

mackenzie- Just give me your stats and I'll add you to the front. 

dragonfly- I need your stats too hun! 

broodypants- Welcome hun! I'll update the front post in a bit but gotta start dinner. :haha: 

Tigerlady- One bad week just means you'll have to be extra good next week. :hugs: Oh man, if my mom lived with me I would be like 300 pounds. She makes such good food. And is always making sweets like cakes and brownies. *drools*


----------



## want2bamom

Man do i ever feel good!!! I know its only the 5th day and hasen't even been a full week yet, but i feel like i'm going to have good results this Friday!!! I really hope so!!! I've worked out 4 outta 5 days and i've been eating excellent, no cheating for me! I'm too determined to really lose the weight!!!


----------



## venusrockstar

I did 30 minutes on my treadmill yesterday and ended up with blisters all over my heels! :dohh:

I also did 50 squats and 100 sit ups. It's a start.


----------



## florabean1981

venus, go you! I feel like I'm gonna hurl after 20 sit-ups!!! a far cry from my competitive days (trampolining) where I'd do 100 like it was nothing at all :(

TL- what';s monkey cake???

Random Q, but how do you know what a 'good' portion size is? I know I have large portions, but it occurred to me I have no idea what a healthy sized portion actually looks like? I'm thinking of maybe buying some smaller plates so it looks like I've got more food than I really have?


----------



## Eve

I've been very bad yesterday... we ordered out and it was baaaaaaad for me, and I had a huge chocolate craving (started AF full force yesterday!) so yeah.... I feel like a huge lump of flub a lub! Today I've had two pcs of brown and raisin toast and 2 boiled eggs... different times mind you. Toast for breakfast and eggs for snack. Lunch I am lost... don't have much here lunchy, so I am thinking an orange, some cheese and a yogurt or something lol. Supper I plan to make maple brown sugar ham, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## curlykate

Welcome to our new members!!

Tigerlady-don't beat yourself up about a few bad days. I find when I do that, I end up eating worse, because I feel worse. Instead of saying "I was bad", say "I'm going to do better"

venusrockstar-I don't think I could do anywhere NEAR 100 sit ups!! Yay for you! (Mind you, I have a sore tailbone. It's been hurting since I gave birth, and then a few months ago I fell down the stairs, hurting it even more!!)

Flora-google portion sizes, and I'm sure they'll give you some examples. I know you're in the UK, but Canada's food guide usually has examples of portion sizes 

I was pretty bad yesterday too. I got snacky in the afternoon. I managed not to snack after supper though, so that's a plus.


----------



## TigerLady

I have trouble with portion sizes, too, so am little help there. :dohh: I just try to put 1/2 on my plate compared to what I really think I want and tell myself I'll have seconds later. But then after I eat it, I find I am usually satisfied. :thumbup:

Portion sizes is one reason I do BLW with my kids. I am hoping they will be better at eating when they are hungry and stopping when they are full. FX.

I couldn't do 100 sit ups either. :nope: I used to be able to do 700! :shock: Stupid c-section muscles! :brat:

I vow to be better today, no matter what my mom cooks! :smug:


----------



## TigerLady

Oh! Monkey bread.... yummmmmm


You take biscuits (the refridgerated pilsburry kind), quarter them, coat them in cinnamon-sugar, put them in a bunt pant. Then melt loads of butter, cinnamon and brown sugar together in a pan and drizzle that over the biscuits. Then bake. 

It is basically sugary, cinnamony, butter, goey, goodness. :munch:


----------



## cleckner04

This is why I did BLWing too. I want to do whatever it takes to help Emma learn how to eat better. Breastfeeding, BLWing, etc. I was formula fed, weaned really early, taught that I have to finish everything on my plate, etc. And my mom never loaded my plate in the first place, so as a kid you load it up with so much food and than they'd make me sit there and eat it because I got it so I should be able to eat it. :wacko: So now I can eat SO much food. I can go to a buffet and eat 3 entire platefuls of food. It's ridiculous. 

I weighed myself this morning. I'm up .6 from last weeks weigh in. :( But I'm going to work out like crazy today and hopefully even out. I don't expect to lose anything this week but if I can even out I'll be happy. :D

Off to update the front page finally..:blush:


----------



## Vickie

florabean1981 said:


> venus, go you! I feel like I'm gonna hurl after 20 sit-ups!!! a far cry from my competitive days (trampolining) where I'd do 100 like it was nothing at all :(
> 
> TL- what';s monkey cake???
> 
> Random Q, but how do you know what a 'good' portion size is? I know I have large portions, but it occurred to me I have no idea what a healthy sized portion actually looks like? I'm thinking of maybe buying some smaller plates so it looks like I've got more food than I really have?

:blush: I know I don't really fit in here but I do have some help with portion sizes so thought I'd jump in and just answer this one question.

Standard plates are now 12 inches, when they should really be only 9 inches! We used smaller plates (8 inch plates) over Christmas (I had some snowmen ones) and the plates definitely looked fuller.

As for portion sizes a good rule of thumb is for your meat to be the size of the palm of your hand (or about 1/4 of a 9 inch plate), your carb to be another 1/4 of the plate, and your veg to be 1/2 of the plate. I generally weigh my meat (am doing weight watchers) and a standard portion of pork/chicken for me tends to be right around 3-4 ounces :) I don't eat much steak......

:flower: Hope that helps some :)


----------



## curlykate

Monkey bread sounds yummy....but definitely something I should stay away from!
Thanks, Vickie, for the portion info. I know it's out there...just didn't have time to go and look for it atm. I've got an LO who is just learning how to crawl properly, and is ALL over the place! I only get a few minutes at the computer at a time! It might help with the exercise though! Having to jump up every minute and a half to "rescue" him!!


----------



## venusrockstar

I did 30 minutes on the treadmill again today and 100 more situps.

I know my main problem with losing weight is my food. I've struggled with food all my life and it's always been a problem. I am a huge emotional eater and find every excuse in the book to eat bad. The stupid thing is that I've lost all the weight I put on with my pregnancy, I was just 40-50 pounds overweight to begin with. :dohh:

I ate well and exercised my entire pregnancy. I was in the gym until I was 36 weeks. I think I stuck to it more because I wasn't just doing it for me, it was for my baby...but now that she's here it seems my food has gone out the window again and I eat more crap.


----------



## cleckner04

venus- I don't know how but I missed your stats on the front post. Can you give me your stats again and I'll add you? :flower:


----------



## Broodypants

Evening all! How's it going? I've been very good today, muesli for brekkie, snack of yoghurt and apple mid morning, carrot sticks and low fat hummous for afternoon snack/light lunch and then pitta bread with home made tandoori chicken and salad for dinner... still feel hungry though but drinking lots of water!

Food is my problem too Venus, hubby and I are biiigggg foodies, we have some amazing restaurants nearby and used to love eating out before Erin was born... that's now transferred to our home eating now but we're both being good at the minute.

Wine is my other vice too, I do enjoy having a glass after Erin is in bed but cutting that out too in the week now.... where's my water....?


----------



## curlykate

Ugh. I got snacky again this afternoon. Between 3 and 5 seems to be my worst time. I find it so hard to stay on track. The rest of the day I'm fine...but I seem to get bored, and just want to eat between 3 and 5.
Guess I better be extra good for supper and this evening to make up for it!


----------



## mackenzie

Thank you!! I weigh 168, my goal is 147. When is our weigh in? how exciting!!


----------



## cleckner04

Weigh ins are on Friday hun! So tomorrow morning if you can, just pop on the scale and let me know. :D


----------



## CocoaOne

Morning girls! 

*147.5lb* :dance:

I weighed on Monday and I was 149 (Xmas indulgences!) so I'm pleased I've managed to lose what I gained

Good luck for everyone's WI today! :flower:


----------



## curlykate

:nope:
Well, those 5lbs I gained overnight on Wednesday.....they're still sticking around.
:nope:

Despite working my ass off this week, and being good when it comes to eating, I've gained this week. I'm up to 178.

I'm really discouraged. I know I'll start losing soon if I keep up the workouts like I've been doing...but most days I have to force myself to get motivated to do them. It's really hard to find the motivation when you not only can't see a difference in your weight, but it goes up! :wacko:
Today's going to be a hard day. Both in getting the motivation, and in forcing myself not to binge on crap.


----------



## m_t_rose

154 for me I am still higher than my starting weight which is frusterating but I am down from last week. I think I have hit a plateau thoughbecause I had lost 17 lbs before joining the group and my weight really hasn't moved much. Has anyone else ever had a weight loss plateau? How did you break through it? I eat 23 weight watchers points everyday so I am not sure how many calories that is and I work out about 1 hr per day.


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: CurlyKate. I know how hard it is to stay with it when you need to see results and are not getting anywhere. :brat: You will get there, though. And the exercise is soooooo good for you! 

Also, remember muscle weighs more than fat so if you are converting fat to muscle with exercise it will make the scale stay the same or even go up! But you will be healthier and look better in the long run. 

MT Rose -- I think I have finally broken through a MAAAAAAJOR plateau. I was at pretty much the same weight for about 2.5 months. :dohh: It was driving me batty. Even now I am only slowly loosing again. I just kept at it -- and weighed myself less often. The muscle weighing more than fat applies to you, too. If you are exercising that much, you are probably loosing fat but gaining muscle. Which is actually a good thing! Stick with it and the plateau will break. :hugs:

Great job, CO!!!! :dance:

208 for me this morning. So, no loss, no gain. I'm actually relieved because I had a really bad week this week. I expected to step on the scale and see a gain of at least 3-5 lbs. :haha: 

So, will be working hard to have a better week this week and see the scale actually go down!


----------



## cleckner04

I went up too. :(:( I'm up 1 lb from the last weigh in. I knew that lasagna would bite me in the ass. Pasta is NOT my friend. It's ridiculous that I can gain a pound in a week but it's hard as hell to LOSE a pound in a week.


----------



## cleckner04

Updated the front page. Good job CocoaOne!! :dance:


----------



## venusrockstar

m_t_rose said:


> 154 for me I am still higher than my starting weight which is frusterating but I am down from last week. I think I have hit a plateau thoughbecause I had lost 17 lbs before joining the group and my weight really hasn't moved much. Has anyone else ever had a weight loss plateau? How did you break through it? I eat 23 weight watchers points everyday so I am not sure how many calories that is and I work out about 1 hr per day.

Have you tried changing up your workout and trying something new? After awhile your body adapts and gets used to your workout so it's not as effective. Changing it up every once in awhile usually can get things going again. Maybe try a workout you've never done before?


----------



## venusrockstar

I weighed in this morning and to my surprise it said 208. I am down 2 pounds. Hoping it's not a fluke :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: Cleckner! You'll get there, I know it! You're doing really well. Just keep at it.

Good job, VR!! :dance:


----------



## Eve

I have a big problem with portion size too... Supper time I could eat two plates of it, not just one... then at night we watch movies, and munch and OH loves chips so we gets some and I have some chocolate. I'm a big pop lover though. I drink diet and caffeine free but still. I drink at least 2L of water too on top of that so I am plenty hydrated lol. I just need to give up some junk and cut down my size of meal.


----------



## Broodypants

Well done to those who have dropped! I'm still 175 this morning but wasn't expecting to have lost any yet as only been good for a couple of days, hopefully next week will be a different story!


----------



## cleckner04

Well I vow to be super good this week to make up for it. I had a salad for lunch and have been trying to drink a lot more water. That's the hardest thing for me. I'm awful at getting enough water every day. But I drank a full glass with my salad so it's a start. I also did 10 minutes on the elliptical and 10 on the recumbent bike so far. Probably won't get in more than that today because I have a friend coming for a playdate and it's during Emma's nap. Which is when I'd usually be working out. :dohh: I don't really get it because I work out 40 minutes a day on that recumbent bike. But I guess the pasta this week got me good. Note to self- no more pasta!


----------



## want2bamom

hey girls! im 227 now...3lb loss! yahhh!


----------



## Eve

WhooooHooooo!


----------



## m_t_rose

want2bamom said:


> hey girls! im 227 now...3lb loss! yahhh!

Great job!!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

want2bamom said:


> hey girls! im 227 now...3lb loss! yahhh!

Yay!! Well done! :dance: Got any tips to share?? :D


----------



## want2bamom

Thanks girls!! Well i'm doing weight watchers which i know works cause i have friends and my sister that have loss on it...And awhile back i had loss, but ended up putting it back on! I've been working out everyday and eating right, no junk food!!! My portions are alot smaller and lots of water!!


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I worked out an entire hour yesterday. 15 minutes on the elliptical and than 45 minutes on the exercise bike. :dance: I'm not letting last weeks weigh in get me down. I weighed myself this morning and already back down a few ounces so almost back to my low weight before gaining the pound. :haha: Hopefully I can keep going like this from now on. It always depends on if Emma naps good for me since the only time I can squeeze it in without dealing with tantrums, is naptime. :dohh:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> Well, I worked out an entire hour yesterday. 15 minutes on the elliptical and than 45 minutes on the exercise bike. :dance: I'm not letting last weeks weigh in get me down. I weighed myself this morning and already back down a few ounces so almost back to my low weight before gaining the pound. :haha: Hopefully I can keep going like this from now on. It always depends on if Emma naps good for me since the only time I can squeeze it in without dealing with tantrums, is naptime. :dohh:

Way to go! I wish I could get that motivated today!
Did you try going on the treadmill again? Or are you still nervous about Emma sticking her hand in there again?
Also, did you try just doing 5 minute workouts like another poster suggested? Then she only has a 5 minute freak out, but gets used to you going on it again, and knows that you'll eventually come get her.


----------



## cleckner04

I've walked on the treadmill but no jogging. :haha: And when I walk I usually put Emma in her mei tai and I just carry her. And yes I did try to just get on with it and than calm Emma afterwards. But she still screams. And it's not just small whines but full blown throwing herself on the ground, tears streaming down her face kind of screams. She is really stubborn about some things and this seems to be one of them. So instead of morning workouts I now have to work out during her nap. Which is usually around 1-2 pm. Which is okay. It gives me my alone time and I usually have a celebrity gossip magazine handy for me to read. :shy:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> I've walked on the treadmill but no jogging. :haha: And when I walk I usually put Emma in her mei tai and I just carry her. And yes I did try to just get on with it and than calm Emma afterwards. But she still screams. And it's not just small whines but full blown throwing herself on the ground, tears streaming down her face kind of screams. She is really stubborn about some things and this seems to be one of them. So instead of morning workouts I now have to work out during her nap. Which is usually around 1-2 pm. Which is okay. It gives me my alone time and I usually have a celebrity gossip magazine handy for me to read. :shy:

I have to save my workouts for Devin's nap as well.
If I do a DVD, he just lays there and cries while I do it. I'm too nervous to do the elliptical with him in the room, because it's a small room, and if he gets too close, he'll get the elliptical in the face as it moves.


----------



## Broodypants

Evening all! Well I've had a serious fall off the wagon this weekend! SIL and hubby's cousin are visiting so had scrummy three course dinner last night and went out for lunch today, and a couple of glasses of wine last night too!

Will have to work extra hard on being extra healthy this week!

On a different note - six months breastfeeding for us today! I am so pleased we've got this far!

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## Eve

:blush: 
I had a great workout last night... I know I burned some calories there ;) Ahhhhh :smug:


----------



## Eve

Broodypants- Congratulations on your 6 month milestone! :thumbup:


----------



## curlykate

^WSS Congratulations on 6 months! It sure feels good to reach those milestones, doesn't it?
I took a day off from exercising yesterday, because I just didn't feel like I had enough energy to. LO has been coughing all night long for the past few nights, and I just don't get any sleep! Thankfully he doesn't have any other symptoms, other than a runny/stuffy nose, but I have a Drs appointment for this afternoon to get him checked out. I want to make sure his cough doesn't turn into something more serious, because he's had it off and on for the last month.
I just did a 20 minute Turbo Jam workout, and I'm hoping to do the elliptical workout when LO goes for a nap this morning. He has to go soon though, because I need to shower before heading to town for his Drs appointment!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I fell asleep earlier today while Emma napped so didn't get my work out in. But tonight after putting her to bed I worked out instead. So I just finished 60 minutes on the recumbent bike. At 11:30 pm. :dohh: But I feel good that I got it in even if I barely made the cutoff for the day. :haha: Hope you are all having good weeks!


----------



## cleckner04

Broodypants- I'm a day late but good job on the six month milestone!! :dance: It feels so amazing hitting that milestone. I remember feeling so relieved that I made it that far. :D


----------



## want2bamom

*Broodypants*, Congrats on 6 months!!!:happydance:


*Mum2J*, Yahh for burning calories!!!:thumbup:


*Curlykate*, What is the turbo jam workout?? Sounds interesting

*Cleck*, Well at least you got your work out in even though it was late!! haha

As for me, i don't know why but i didn't workout tonight, just didn't feel up to it, not sure if its because AF is here or what, just wasn't in the mood! I did eat very well though!


----------



## Eve

want2bamom said:


> *Broodypants*, Congrats on 6 months!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> *Mum2J*, Yahh for burning calories!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Curlykate*, What is the turbo jam workout?? Sounds interesting
> 
> *Cleck*, Well at least you got your work out in even though it was late!! haha
> 
> As for me, i don't know why but i didn't workout tonight, just didn't feel up to it, not sure if its because AF is here or what, just wasn't in the mood! I did eat very well though!

Thank you :D 
Ate well so far, had um.. nothing lol about to have some oatmeal for breakfast I think and get the stew ready for tonight :)


----------



## curlykate

want2bamom said:


> *Broodypants*, Congrats on 6 months!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> *Mum2J*, Yahh for burning calories!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Curlykate*, What is the turbo jam workout?? Sounds interesting
> 
> *Cleck*, Well at least you got your work out in even though it was late!! haha
> 
> As for me, i don't know why but i didn't workout tonight, just didn't feel up to it, not sure if its because AF is here or what, just wasn't in the mood! I did eat very well though!

I was looking online for exercise DVDs, and it's one I found. I downloaded it to try it out, and it's not too bad. Basically it's 20 minutes of throwing punches and kicks, and it's pretty low impact. They have a few versions, but I'm starting out with the 20 minute workout. They also have an ab workout, and a cardio party workout, which is twice as long.
I don't know if I'll get my workouts in today or not.
This morning, while cuddling with LO, I threw out my upper back. I can barely move, it hurts so much. Every time LO has to be picked up, I'm in excrutiating pain. I'm hoping my muscles relax soon!


----------



## cleckner04

curlykate- Oh no!! :hugs: Hope your back feels better soon. Sounds awful. :(:hugs:


Well, I've been trying to eat breakfast every morning. I make eggs but skip the toast because bread and pasta are the devil. :haha: I'm still trying my best to drink lots of water. Doesn't really happen sometimes..:shy:

Has anyone ever tried jillian michaels 30 day shred? Everyone on my facebook keeps talking about it and how great their results are. I'm thinking about buying it but I'm a bit worried because I've heard it's really a tough routine and she gives no breaks or anything.


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> curlykate- Oh no!! :hugs: Hope your back feels better soon. Sounds awful. :(:hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, I've been trying to eat breakfast every morning. I make eggs but skip the toast because bread and pasta are the devil. :haha: I'm still trying my best to drink lots of water. Doesn't really happen sometimes..:shy:
> 
> Has anyone ever tried jillian michaels 30 day shred? Everyone on my facebook keeps talking about it and how great their results are. I'm thinking about buying it but I'm a bit worried because I've heard it's really a tough routine and she gives no breaks or anything.

There's a thread in the dieting and weightloss section of BnB...check that out.
I did the 30 Day Shred before I got pregnant, and I gained 10 lbs in muscle before I started losing anything! They're great workouts, but not necessarily for losing weight. They're more for toning up. If you're going to do that plus cardio, then you'll find you lose weight quicker than if you just did the video.


----------



## m_t_rose

If you want a more basic strength training workout you should try 15 minute workout for dummies. It is actually 15 minutes of thighs 15 min of arms 15 of buns and 15 of abs and I find it to be a great workout plus its only like 14.00 on amazon. I do two body parts each day and it tones you up pretty quick. 

I am getting really frusterated because the scale hasn't budged since the beginning of December. If anything its gone up. I know I am probably plateauing but it is so disapointing so now I am going to focus on non-scale victory's this week I am going to walk 10,000 steps everyday.


----------



## florabean1981

I just downloaded a calorie counter app on my iPhone so I can try to keep at about 1500 cals per day. Shud b interesting!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls! Hope everyone is having a good day! Those excerises sound very interesting..I'm basically just working on Cardio at the moment but i guess it wouldnt hurt to do some toning..hahha

So far I've eaten today was:

Breaky: 1 cup of Special K cereal and 1 cup of Skim Milk
Snack: 1 Granola Bar, 1 yogurt cup

and thats it for now...I was watching the food network earlier and saw this yummy pasta dish on there i think i'm going to make for dinner! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!!! xoxo


----------



## Eve

Turbo Jam isn't bad, but if you like dancing you can try Hip Hop Abs. It's funny as it's not all dancing, and a lot of the same thing, but I find I like the music better lol. Or... Just Dance 2 for Wii, or Dance Central for Kinect etc... would be a great workout!

I danced yesterday (just to music on computer) for 30 minutes and was all sweaty and felt my heart a going, it works, it's cheap and fun and something you can do around your Lo's, they can join in if they like. K was wriggling all around hehe


----------



## Eve

CK- hope your back feels better soon! Ouch! 

Cleckner- I'm off to check for new blinkies, seen some cute ones floating around here


----------



## venusrockstar

I love 30 Day Shred from Jillian Michael's. It's very intense, but I'm used to workouts like that from previously having a trainer. I wish I could afford a trainer right now! *LOL*


----------



## cleckner04

I think we all wish we could afford trainers! :D Hot ones wearing tight spandex. :rofl: 

Well I've been keeping consistent with my 60 minutes of cardio every day. Last night I nearly an entire pizza though. :blush: It was spinach and white chicken pizza. And I've been weighing in every morning because I get obsessive like that, and I still lost weight from yesterday to today. :haha: 

Eve- You finding new blinkies for me? I don't think I told these wonderful ladies about my blinkies. 

For anyone that doesn't know, I compiled a ton of great BFing/FFing/Parenting/TTCing/Pregnancy blinkies all on a new photobucket account that I started just for this purpose. It's in my siggie! :flower: Since everyone was always asking where to find this and where to find that, I decided I'd just compile it all together. :D I have far too much time on my hands some days. :haha:


----------



## want2bamom

Cleck, thats awesome that you still loss after eating the pizza..haha...Sometimes i think i just look at food and gain weight..haha..Well i haven't weighed my self since last Friday so i'm hoping to have a good WI on Friday!! Ive been eating very well this week but i haven't been working out:( I was doing very well keeping up with it but this week i've been just so tired and have had no energy.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## curlykate

After a very sore day yesterday, I finally feel a bit better today. However, I've had a busy day, so didn't get any workouts in. Technically I can still do one tonight, but I figure I'll give my back one more day to get better.
I'm obsessive like cleckner, and have been weighing myself every day, and so far I've lost 2 of the 6 pounds I mysteriously gained last week. I'm hoping that working out tomorrow will at the very least, keep those pounds off, and at the most, take off a few more!!


----------



## pandv

Well I've missed the weigh in for the last couple of weeks but I have weighed myself this morning and an 148lbs so getting close to my target weight. I rewarded myself with a couple of chocolate hob nobs though :haha:


----------



## MissCurly

*coming back with head held low*

ive had a pretty bad week when its come to things i shouldnt have ate.

Now, feel guilty and i didnt look at this thread because i was trying not to think about it! :(

stupid really.

i need to get my motivation back, although i have been a lot more active this week rather than just sat there doing very little, so i hope that counts. and i havnt been no the scales either but i cant imagine that its changed.

tell me off! or something...


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone! Would love to join in this thread please :flower:

I weighed myself this morning and I'm 139lb, and I'd like to get down to 120lb which was my pre preg weight. I will be weighing in every Friday :thumbup:

I tried to diet when Lily was around three months, but I didn't do it properly and my milk supply went right down. I want to make sure that I eat enough calories, but from good foods.

Exercise wise, I try to get out every day with the pram for 1.5 hours walking but that's about it. I've just started doing sets of tummy crunches with Lily sat on my tummy- she finds it hilarious if I say BOO every time I sit up, so I find it helps push me to do more! 

She's not a great napper during the day, so I'm looking for little 10 minute exercises I can do throughout the day.



florabean1981 said:


> I just downloaded a calorie counter app on my iPhone so I can try to keep at about 1500 cals per day. Shud b interesting!

I was going to try this too. Let me know if it's any good. Are you sure 1500 cals is enough for a bf mum hun?


Miss Curly- don't beat yourself up love, weight loss is a long term thing, both getting there and maintaining it. It's inevitable that you will go through phases of less healthy eating. You've just gotta get back on it :hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

I weighed in this morning and... 151.8. It doesn't seem like much but I am super proud since it is down from 154 last week and I may have finally broken through my plateau!!!! I have really been pushing myself this week by excersicing 1.5 hrs everyday and walking 10,000 steps. 

GL to all the girls who haven't weighed in yet!


----------



## curlykate

I'm down to 178.
Which is down 1 pound from last week, but is still up 4 pounds from the week before.
Still not sure why I gained 5 pounds over night, but at least I'm starting to lose those now!


----------



## TigerLady

:wave:

Sounds like everyone has been really good with exercise and are loosing the pounds! :yipee: Well done!!

I haven't had time to pop in here much this week... been really busy. My mom's birthday was Wednesday, too, and there is a giant carrot cake with cream cheese frosting sitting on my kitchen counter. :dohh: I can't resist it. :haha:

But, despite that, I was surprised to see the scale at 207 this morning! Down another pound from last week. Whew! Not much but good considering I've not been so good. :rofl: 

I'm rubbish at exercise, though. Just no time! :hissy: I did go sledding on Wednesday, though, and it is good for strength training. Going again tomorrow, too! :thumbup:

MTRose, glad you have broken through your stalemate!! Well done!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm down too!!! I'm down to 227!!! Which is a ton of weight to most of you small girls but I have been so used to being in the 240's for so long that it's AMAZING to see 220's on the scale when I step on it. :dance::dance: After my gain last week I worked out an hour every single day. I'm going to stick with it this week! Only 27 more pounds until pre-Emma weight!! :dance:


----------



## cleckner04

Also to say, AF should hit me today or tomorrow so I have a feeling I may gain this next week no matter what. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. Updated first post! I'm gonna have to sift through some of these girls because some girls haven't been back since they asked to be added. :dohh: 

Good job everyone!!! :dance:


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: Well done, Cleckner!!!! :yipee:


----------



## curlykate

Well done mt_rose, cleckner, and Tigerlady!
Glad to see we're all losing this week, despite being a bit "naughty"!
I have a feeling I would have lost a bit more this week if it hadn't been for OH being in a rush to work in the garage after work. We've had easy, quick (full of fat) meals for the last week. I'm looking forward to that changing next week! I feel so greasy!!


----------



## want2bamom

Well i'm only down 1lb! Iam now 226lbs. I'm stil blaming it on AF and I know its because i didn't excercise enough. So this week hopefully i'll see a better number!


----------



## TigerLady

Down 1 is better than up 1! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose

cleckner04 said:


> Okay. Updated first post! I'm gonna have to sift through some of these girls because some girls haven't been back since they asked to be added. :dohh:
> 
> Good job everyone!!! :dance:


TA love :thumbup:

Well done for all your hard work this past week- must have been amazing and so motivating to get on the scales!

I've been really good this week, swapping unhealthy snacks for fruit, pita bread and hummus. I got a pair of melons (Oo err) on Monday and everytime I went to snack I cut a slice off and had that with a few berries.

I'm just about to have my weekend treat and I've sent hubby to the shop to get me a cold bottle of fizzy Corona and a small chocolate bar. I feel like I could take it or leave it to be honest, but I'm gonna have it and enjoy it and savour every sip and bite and the hopefully I won't feel deprived and pig out. 
:thumbup:

Good luck for the weekend ladies!


----------



## cleckner04

I agree!! It's a marathon not a race. :D Just think you are one pound closer to your goal!


----------



## cleckner04

mm hummus actually sounds good right now. :haha: 

I think the reason I did so well this week is because I started eating breakfast. I worked out a lot but I added in breakfast this week as well. :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

I'm 153 lbs again now! Well done to everyone who lost this week!

I was thinking 1500 cals was a bit low so I'm doing 1800 cals per day n not including drinks n it seems to be working for me so far. The app is called my fitness pal n it seems pretty good. One thing ive noticed so far is that I don't seem to be getting enough potassium n have too much sugar so I guess I need to cut down the sugar n start eating bananas!


----------



## mackenzie

Hi Ladies!! I was away for last weeks weigh in, but just did mine and I am at 164.8! Yippee!! I think the loss may be down to waning batteries in my scales, but yippee anyway! Jogging begins on Monday, yugh!!


----------



## mackenzie

That is 3 .5 lb loss so far then, sorry forgot to include that!


----------



## cleckner04

Glad you stopped by hun!! :wave::hugs: Congrats on your loss!! :dance: I'll update the front post!


----------



## **angel**

First weigh in for me today and ive lost 4lb :) Sorry not been on been so busy here with the 2 little ones!! well done everyone xx


----------



## cleckner04

Good job hun!! :dance: That's fantastic loss! I apologize again for being a bit pushy. :winkwink:


----------



## **angel**

thank you, ah dont be silly you weren't pushy hun :) xxx


----------



## venusrockstar

I didn't lose anything this week :(

Still sitting at 206.


----------



## mackenzie

I had a run in with a box of quality street today. :( in the end I had to take their scant remains to a friendshouse and ditch them there...


----------



## cleckner04

What's quality street? Something bad I'm assuming. :hugs: It's just a small setback hun. Don't let it get you down. :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Also, I am a firm believer in not depriving yourself of anything. If you have a craving I think it's perfectly okay to indulge. As long as you make up for it later IYKWIM. An hour extra of exercise or a salad later or something along those lines. Depriving yourself of treats would just be awful and that's when people end up eating an entire bag of chocolate or whatever it may be.


----------



## **angel**

cleckner04 said:


> What's quality street? Something bad I'm assuming. :hugs: It's just a small setback hun. Don't let it get you down. :flower:

Quality streets are yummy chocolates :)

xx


----------



## dollyminxture

Hi can i join please?

I was slightly overweight pre-pregnancy and now am overweight more, ive already lost half a stone since my weight settled after birth but i want to lose a lot more. 

My weight now is 166lb and my aim is 140lb 

Thanks :)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome dolly! :wave: I'll add you now!


----------



## curlykate

Back to my regular workout schedule today, after a few (naughty) days off. Gotta get myself back into a routine!!


----------



## m_t_rose

Anyone else have no will power? My sister made a peanut butter and toblerone cheesecake on Thursday and brought it over to my house. I only had a tiny bite of it because it was 12 WW points for 1/12th of the cake. There was about 1/2 left so she took it home. Then we hung out again Friday night and she brought it over again and we didn't end up eating any and she left it so Saturday morning I had cheesecake for breakfast and lunch and snack. I honestly didn't know how much I ate until I went to give it back and there was only a tiny sliver left:shrug:


----------



## cleckner04

I'm completely the same. Which is why I refuse to buy any sweets and bring them into the house. But even Friday I made this amazing slow cooker roast with potatoes and carrots. There was a lot of it too. And before cooking it I was like 'oh I'll have leftovers to last me all week'. Not the case. It was so freaking good it's all gone already. It was all gone YESTERDAY. :shy: Because I ate it as meals and as a quick snack in between. I just can't control myself sometimes. So this week is already off to a HORRIBLE start. :(


----------



## curlykate

I'm the exact same way.
Christmas baking was the WORST for me this year. If it's good, I'll eat it. I refuse to keep "snacky" foods in the house, which annoys OH. If it's here, I'll eat it! If it's not here, I won't take a trip out to the store for it, so I won't eat it.
I am finally starting to make some progress on my serving sizes though. I was cutting them down slowly, so that I wasn't starving all day long. However, I was still hungry all the time. I'm finally starting to not feel as hungry during the day, even with the smaller portions. And I noticed the other day at supper, we were eating a Delisio Pizza. Normally I would eat half of it, and still be hungry for dessert. However, after a 1/3 of it I suddenly wasn't hungry anymore. I wasn't _full_, but I wasn't really needing/wanting another piece! Yippee! I still have my moments where I pig out, but it's getting easier!
Now if I can only get back on routine of working out!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm doing seriously horrible this week already. I didn't work out the past two days and I ate like crazy on Friday and saturday. I just weighed in this morning and I have gained 2 F-ing pounds back. How is it possible to gain so much in 3 days? It makes me feel like utter shit. And what do I want to do? Go eat! :( But I've decided I'm gonna go walk to the store today because I need to get groceries anyways. Than hopefully I can get another workout in during Emma's nap. Yesterday I was going to work out but Emma fell asleep on me and I just laid there and enjoyed her sleeping on me instead. I couldn't help but think that she's growing up and she wont want to do this much longer. :shy:


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> Yesterday I was going to work out but Emma fell asleep on me and I just laid there and enjoyed her sleeping on me instead. I couldn't help but think that she's growing up and she wont want to do this much longer. :shy:

Don't feel bad about relaxing with Emma they grow up so quickly and even if you were pencil thin you would never get that time back. I am sure the rest of the week will turn around for us all and we will be super good.


----------



## MissCurly

ok, its been a much better few days.

I'm not snacking on choc biscuits etc but no exercise- i went to try my old sports bra on and oh yeh bits of boobs bulging out of places it shouldnt :S 
so yeah i bought another one, and just waitin for it to come.

what kind of exercise do you do?

and for those who are having a bit of a rubbish time, start again! its ok! and its not so much about the pounds as it is about losing inches.

xxx


----------



## curlykate

MissCurly said:


> ok, its been a much better few days.
> 
> I'm not snacking on choc biscuits etc but no exercise- i went to try my old sports bra on and oh yeh bits of boobs bulging out of places it shouldnt :S
> so yeah i bought another one, and just waitin for it to come.
> 
> what kind of exercise do you do?
> 
> and for those who are having a bit of a rubbish time, start again! its ok! *and its not so much about the pounds as it is about losing inches.*
> 
> xxx

It doesn't really help when you're not losing inches either from being bad!
I'm feeling much better about this week's weigh in/measuring though.
I didn't buy a proper sports bra. (I know, I'm bad!) :blush:
I've always been smaller-chested, so I wear exercise tops with a shelf bra in them. They don't really support the bfing boobs though! :holly:


----------



## Eve

:hi: Everyone!

I've been in hiding from here... I haven't done a thing meal wise the past few days. I've been working out though :) Doing the Dance Central Demo on the 360 and it's great! I can't wait to buy the game. 

I've been down lately and well... yesterday K had her bday party so there is loads of sweets and chips here. Dad and I are fighting :( Jake has been terrible and it's just getting to me... urgh. Not having a scale is a damn good thing right now. 

Glad for the losses and all for everyone and Cleckner, it's okay. You've been doing great, gaining 2lbs isn't too bad, you could (TMI) Poop that out later :haha: but I understand your discouragement. :hugs: though, you are all doing fab!

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Well, it gets even worse this week. My friend was put on bedrest. She's 25 weeks along and keeps dilating and contracting so she is stuck in the hospital. So I have her daughter. Which I'm perfectly happy with but I have no clue how I'll get any workouts in now. The girls have two different schedules so it's going to be super tricky. She is only 3 days younger than Emma. :haha: They are so cute together. I just worry I'll gain even more back. And my period is MIA as well. Was supposed to be here saturday. :( And DH deployed a month and a half ago so unless my vibrator can suddenly get me pregnant, it's not that. :rofl: Which is also depressing because I would love to be pregnant right now! 

That paragraph was so incredibly random. Sorry about that. I'm exhausted. 

Eve- That's awesome you are doing that dance game! I kinda wish I had a fun game like that. I have the wii fit and a few games for it but Emma doesn't let me do it. Go figure. :p Sorry you are still having issues with your dad. :hugs: And your daughter only has one first birthday, you are allowed to snack and pig out for it. :D


----------



## RedRose

cleckner :haha:

I had an up and down weekend. I had some chocolate and an unexpected chinese takeaway with a bottle of beer, but did a 7 mile walk on Sunday. Really hoping that it will cancel out the damage made by overindulging!

I made a lovely salmon dish on Sunday, a nice easy recipe and a good meal too.

Basically, get a pestle and mortar and grind up 3 dried chillis, 1 tsp chinese 5 spice, 0.5 tsp hot paprika, 0.5 tsp garlic powder and some salt and pepper. Rub this into your salmon fillet with some light olive oil and drizzle with honey. Wrap loosely in tinfoil, bake at 180 for 15-20 mins. Squeeze of lemon on top, lovely :thumbup: Serve with sweet potato wedges and a huge salad.

I'm currently eating my lunch, a homemade roasted red pepper soup, a slice of bread and some cherries.

Need some inspiration for dinner tonight! Had baked potatoes last night but it was a bit boring...


----------



## cleckner04

Well AF arrived. :rofl::rofl: That's all I need to do, bitch that she isn't here and out she comes. :haha: 

I'm back down slightly from yesterday so hopefully I can break even this week. I'll be super happy if I can. Than I'll buckle down more next week. It's always so hard for me to break that '10' like 30s down to 20s. Than 20s down to 10s. Does that make sense? :lol: It always seems to be hard to break down to the next 10. But than once you get there it starts falling off faster. Maybe it's just me. :blush:


----------



## curlykate

:haha: @ cleckner! Some how I don't think your vibrator is really up to the task! :haha:
I think the majority of us have fallen "off the wagon" this past few weeks. Oh well. No sense beating ourselves up about it. We just have to try and do better this week!
I'm waiting for my AF as well, cleckner.
My cycles before BCP were short-close to 21 days instead of 28. Now I'm on CD 31 and there's still no sign! I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant though. I think I Ov on Thurs or Fri of last week. I have a short LP (10 days), so AF should be arriving any day now.


----------



## venusrockstar

I had an amazing workout in the gym last night. I did a full body weights workout and 30 minutes of cardio. I was there for 2 hours and when I finished my body felt incredible. I had forgotten how good my body actually feels after a really good workout. I'm going to do an hour on my treadmill today.

I've decided I'm only going to the gym Mon, Wed & Fri and then on Tues & Thurs will do an hour of cardio here (at home) and some abs.


----------



## florabean1981

:rofl: at the vibrator comment!!!!!! :haha:

I'm doing ok here. Trying to stave off the night time snacking, lol. Good thing though is that hubby has decided to join in on the dieting- He's 17 stone (times that by 14 to get the lbs) & in 3 days, he's lost 3 lbs already!!!!! He's cut his intake to 2000cals, from probably about 3000 & we've started going for a walk (only about 20mins brisk pace) after dinner each night he's home, so i'm feeling pretty positive about everything now. Plus, if I get thinner, I have an excuse to clear his account out & buy me some new clothes & undies!!!!


----------



## curlykate

florabean1981 said:


> :rofl: at the vibrator comment!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> I'm doing ok here. Trying to stave off the night time snacking, lol. Good thing though is that hubby has decided to join in on the dieting- He's 17 stone (times that by 14 to get the lbs) & in 3 days, he's lost 3 lbs already!!!!! He's cut his intake to 2000cals, from probably about 3000 & we've started going for a walk (only about 20mins brisk pace) after dinner each night he's home, so i'm feeling pretty positive about everything now.* Plus, if I get thinner, I have an excuse to clear his account out & buy me some new clothes & undies!!!!*

This is party my motivation too! :haha: I told OH that if I lost the pounds, I'd buy some new sexy undies. Every day he asks if I've lost any!! :dohh:

I'm not too bad with the night time snacking, it's the 3pm snacking that gets me every day! That's when I hit a lull in the day. Nothing needs to get done (Lo is fed, and happily playing on the floor), and I sit down in front of the computer and pig out. It's been really hard to stop.


----------



## RedRose

I struggle around 3pm too. Like you say, the house is sorted, baby usually napping, and I like to sit down with a cup of tea and something sugary!

I find something filling like hummus and carrots or a pitta bread do the job well.


----------



## **angel**

lmao Cleckner you make me smile xxx


----------



## curlykate

Ugh. I went out for lunch today, and totally pigged out. Not good.
I'm hoping it doesn't show up in tomorrow's weigh in!


----------



## florabean1981

OT but redrose, lily in your sig is stunning!


----------



## cleckner04

I already know I've gained this week just from weighing myself this morning. So hopefully tomorrow's weigh in is a bit less than today. I'm on my period so it's really not a big surprise. Better luck next week when AF leaves. :D Hope the weigh ins go good for everyone else tomorrow!! :flower:


----------



## want2bamom

Well this week has been horrible!!! I haven't done well on my weight watchers :( I'm not even sure what through me off, i think it was i got lazy counting my points, i dunno though!!

Well Cleckner, good luck tomorrow!! I know how it is when AF shows up.

Lets hope for some good numbers tomorrow!!!


----------



## RedRose

Thanks flora love :kiss:

Cleckner, I always bloat right up before AF. And get much hungrier.

Hope it's a loss for you want2bamom.

I'm down 4lb to 136lb :thumbup: Very pleased. That's about ten days' weight loss. Just got to keep going!

Good luck everyone :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MissCurly

ok, weighed myself this morning, and i've lost about 2 pounds.

xx


----------



## pandv

I honestly don't know how I'm doing this but I have lost 1.5lbs this week. All I've really done is cut out the amount of chocolate I eat (man it's so easy to munch through one of those 99p dairy milk bars in one sitting and they are huge). I think it's got to be because we are BLW so he is taking more milk from me as he's really not eating a great deal (or I think he isn't and then I find all sorts of bits in his nappy!)

Not that I'm complaining - I guess I'm just lucky atm.


----------



## curlykate

Well, I did my weigh in, and I'm not overly happy.
Last week I was 178.8, this week I'm 178. So I lost .8, which is losing at least. 
I also measured myself (I do this every week), and I'm down 3/4 of an inch around my waist (my higher, "natural" waist), 1/2 an inch around my belly fat, and a 1/2 an inch around my hips! Yippee!
Not losing the weight is hard, but losing some inches makes it easier to handle!


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hiya :hi:Im also breastfeeding and trying to lose weight, im about 179lbs at the moment, I would like to be about 146lbs but any loss is great at the moment :) Im not doing any specific diet just cutting out junk and eating as healthy as poss :) I did 20 mins a day on my cross trainer last week but I get bored so quickly! lol This week I have done 30 mins a day of my Davina Mccalls fitness DVD :D I feel so much better already! When is weigh in? x


----------



## cleckner04

Updated front page! Great job girls!!! :dance:

I gained a pound. :( Which I knew was going to happen after yesterday's weigh in but still sucks. :haha: Hopefully AF leaves soon. DH just emailed me and informed me that he's lost 12 pounds since leaving. I burst out crying when I read it. So now my entire day has this cloud floating over it. He weighs a lot less than me now. And I was trying my best to look good for him when he gets back but now he's smaller too so it's F'ing pointless. I hate that men lose weight like it's freaking nothing and I have to literally work my ass off to do it. I mean I work out an entire hour every day. And I can't have 'rest' days because than I gain weight back. I don't think I can do much more than I'm already doing. And he said he just goes to the gym like twice a week and has been eating a load of junk food because me and his mom have been sending him boxes of junk food. And he has still managed to lose just as much as I have. :cry: Why did he have to tell me this?!! :growlmad:


----------



## curlykate

Welcome lizzie!
Weigh ins are on Fridays.
I find I get a little bored on my elliptical as well. However, I find listening to some upbeat music on my MP3 player helps. I also open up the blinds and look out the window. It's the same view every day, but there are cars going by, and people walking, and always something going on. I try and keep my workouts to 20 minutes so I don't get too bored! lol
What are Davina McCalls DVDs like? I'm currently doing Turbo Jam, but I've been doing it for the past 3 weeks, and am starting to get bored with it.


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> Updated front page! Great job girls!!! :dance:
> 
> I gained a pound. :( Which I knew was going to happen after yesterday's weigh in but still sucks. :haha: Hopefully AF leaves soon. DH just emailed me and informed me that he's lost 12 pounds since leaving. I burst out crying when I read it. So now my entire day has this cloud floating over it. He weighs a lot less than me now. And I was trying my best to look good for him when he gets back but now he's smaller too so it's F'ing pointless. I hate that men lose weight like it's freaking nothing and I have to literally work my ass off to do it. I mean I work out an entire hour every day. And I can't have 'rest' days because than I gain weight back. I don't think I can do much more than I'm already doing. And he said he just goes to the gym like twice a week and has been eating a load of junk food because me and his mom have been sending him boxes of junk food. And he has still managed to lose just as much as I have. :cry: Why did he have to tell me this?!! :growlmad:

Your post pretty much sums up my frustrations. It seems like no matter how hard I work, I just don't lose the weight, and end up gaining it back. I don't know if it's a hormone thing? That's why I'm relieved I lost a 1/2 an inch around my belly. If it wasn't for that, I would be in a horrible mood today! I knew last night my weight wasn't going to change by morning, and I was so mad about it, I had trouble sleeping! I'm trying to be positive about it though. I may not be losing the weight yet (and I have a suspicion I won't until I stop bfing), but I am getting healthier. My lungs are stronger, my heart is healthier, and my body is getting more flexible and stronger. It will make it easier to lose the weight once I stop bfing. (I hope! lol)
When does your OH get back?


----------



## cleckner04

It's so hard isn't it?! I do think the breastfeeding has a lot to do with it. I should probably start measuring myself too. I haven't measured at all yet so I have no idea how many inches I've been losing. And I know the scales aren't an accurate measure of health. I'm the same. I feel so much better in my lungs and stuff. Before I could only do the elliptical for like 2 minutes and my chest would be burning. Now I've been doing 20 minutes each day! And plan on working up even higher whenever I get more used to the 20 minutes.

My DH is gone until the middle of June. :( And he left the 30th of november. So losing weight has been making the time fly by a bit faster because I have a mission. But my mission seems useless when he's emailing me telling me about how thin he's getting. :roll:


----------



## want2bamom

Well I'm up 2lbs:( oh well i haven't really been trying! Its just been one of those weeks!


----------



## florabean1981

I didn't lose anything this week. Still 153. Grrrrrrrr. Hubbub lost 2 pounds tho! Jammu got!


----------



## Broodypants

Hello, hello, hello! Sorry I was absent last week, completely forgot to weigh myself until Monday and was still the same weight of 175lbs which was actually quite good considering that I ate quite a lot of crap!

Have lost three pounds this week though! Yay! Was very happy when I got on the scales this morning!

Decided to try a low carb diet as have lost weight this way before, not going to the extreme with it but have cut out bread, pasta, potatoes etc. And it's working! And hasn't affected my milk supply either which I was a little worried about. 

Hope you are all ok!!

x


----------



## **angel**

i weighed this morn, lost 3lb so thats 7lb in 2 weeks :) xxxx


----------



## curlykate

Well, I lost another pound!
I had an upset tummy last night, and spent the majority of the evening on the toilet. (TMI). I'm feeling better today though, and hopefully I can keep that pound off! lol


----------



## venusrockstar

Sorry I didn't post earlier. I do my weigh ins on Saturday. I was down to 204 today, so I lost 4 pounds this week :)


----------



## florabean1981

4 lbs? That's awesome!


----------



## MissCurly

Hiya, 

Does anyone else still get hungry alot? 

and what is everyone snacking on? i usually head for the clementines/satsumas when i need to snack but i think im over doing it so getting bored of them a bit.

need some ideas...


----------



## cleckner04

I like to snack on microwave popcorn. :D Or celery and peanut butter & raisins. Or any fruit really. 

I haven't even been watching what I eat yet. :blush: I just eat what I've always ate. And exercise like crazy. I guess I should start watching it more huh...:dohh: It's so hard because breastfeeding makes me super hungry. So I don't want to feel like I'm depriving myself. I've never really ate junk food though. I just eat huge portions which is why I'm big. So I have tried to cut portions down a little but that doesn't always happen either when something is extra good. :shy:


----------



## TigerLady

Not had much time for BnB lately. :nope:

I did weigh myself on Friday, no change. :brat: But at least I didn't gain. I've been so busy that I've been eating out too much. :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well!

As for snacks, I try to stick to fresh fruit (loads of bananas and apples) and yogurt. Sometimes I'm not very good about that, though. Last week I had far too much banana bread. :blush:


----------



## curlykate

I still get pretty hungry. I cut my portion sizes down a bit, so it took quite a while to get used to less food, and I found I was snacking a lot. Now it's starting to even off again, and I"m not starving all the time...time to cut back a little more and go through it all again, because my portion sizes are still too large.
I try to snack on fruit, but that often doesn't happen. I'll usually grab some low fat cheese and whole wheat crackers. The cheese fills me up, so I don't eat too much. If I don't have some sort or protein/dairy, then I find I'm looking for a snack again before too long.


----------



## venusrockstar

For snacks I usually have apples, grapes, almonds, handful of pretzels, smartpop popcorn.


----------



## Bee26

Hi Girls,
Well after 9 months of using BF as an excuse not to get my wobbly butt in gear Ive finally got myself in the right frame of mind to start my weightloss. 
I truly believe that you have to get your head in the right place to do it, and for me, I need to have a goal, something to work towards. 
I used to be 21.5 stone, and lost 7 stone pre pregnancy and got down from a size 26 to a size 14/16 and was so proud of myself. I was terrible while I was pregnant and seriously fell off the wagon and put on 5 stone and am back up to a size 20, 18 if im lucky. I know I can do it, I just needed to kick myself up the bum and get started. Im going to Malaga on 20th May for my best friends hen do and am determined not to be the fattest one there!! 
I dont know how much I weigh now, id say about 17.5 stone, but being 6ft, I kind of carry it well iykwim. My aim is to lose 2.5 stone by may, and then a further 2 by my friends wedding in August - I have a 100 pound debenhams voucher which Im saving to buy a gorgeous dress for the occasion! 

Im not being stupid and crash dieting as Im still BF, but i need to do a week of pretty hardcore to get me started. I lose weight quickly (put it on just as quick too!!), so know I can lose at least 5lb in the first week, mostly water, but it helps keep me on track. Im eating banana and natural yoghurt for brekkie, ryvita and cottage cheese for lunch, then soup or lean meat and veg for tea and although im only 3 days in feel less bloated. 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all and supporting each other through the tought times!

Beth


----------



## MissCurly

i need some bananas in the house! 

im trying to cut my portion sizes too but then fill the rest of me up with fruit or tea.

how much tea are we allowed per day? im going through about two or three mugs at most per day. and today i was reading about how caffiene can get collected up in baby as they're unable to get rid of it.

and i was surprised to read about trying not to lose too much fat too soon as there are toxins in fat and its not a good idea to release them too quickly as yet another possible build up in baby- has anyone read or heard about this?


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome bee! If you could just give me your exact stats, I'll add you to the front. Current weight and goal weight is all I need. :D Weigh ins are every friday!!


----------



## m_t_rose

MissCurly said:


> and i was surprised to read about trying not to lose too much fat too soon as there are toxins in fat and its not a good idea to release them too quickly as yet another possible build up in baby- has anyone read or heard about this?

I have heard of this too. Our fat stores toxins that our bodies are unable to flush out and when you start burning fat the toxins get released into the bloodstream and some will end up in your milk. That is why it is really important that BF moms don't lose weight too quickly. However losing water weight will not put toxins into your blood just burning fat will so if during the first week or too you lose more than 2lbs it isn't really a big deal.


----------



## Deux

Can I join? Sorry don't have time to read through the whole thread, I have demanding twins, lol...I'm 5'1" and currently 136.5 lbs. Would like to be 120. Does anyone know how cals are burned per day from BFing? Does it change if you are BFing 2 babies? I gained 46 lbs with my twin pregnancy...immediately lost 30 lbs, and now my babes are 4months old and the wieght is NOT BUDGING! I've changed my diet..don't eat processed sugar, caffiene, dairy or soy. Still nothing! Any tips? How many cals should I be consuming?


----------



## Bee26

:blush:Ok, here are my 'vitals' -
Start weight - 246lbs :blush::blush::blush:
Goal weight (for now) 196lbs

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Updated front post! Welcome girls!! :wave: Always glad to add new people into the group!! :dance: Weigh ins are on Friday!!


----------



## curlykate

Well, :witch: got me this morning. I'm crampy and just not feeling like working out, so I've decided to take the day off. But only today!! At least that's what I keep telling myself. In all reality, it will be tomorrow too, as my bad cramps usually last for the first two days.
I'm also exhausted because LO had bad gas all night last night, so neither of us got any sleep last night, and we're both grumpy.
Anyone else having a bad day??

OT-Cleckener...how's your friend? The one who's on bed rest? Is all going well?


----------



## cleckner04

Well, she was rechecked in the hospital and apparently the original doctor made a few mistakes so she wasn't as in danger as originally thought. So she was sent home and put back on her original restrictions which was bedrest but still able to get up and walk a bit. She's a member on here actually! It's how I met her. (mummy3) She's now 26 weeks(I think) and still going strong so fingers crossed she holds that LO in for quite a while still! :thumbup:

As for periods- I know what you mean. Mine just left on Saturday finally and it's amazing how much better I feel when it's gone. I've been having big clots coming out the past two periods and these HORRIBLE cramps during the clotting. I don't really know if it's normal or not. :wacko: I think you are totally allowed to have a few rest days during period time. It can be rough!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I've got a question for some of you that are smarter with this weightloss stuff. As you all know, it was my period last week and I gained a pound. Well AF left on Saturday and since than the weight is like falling off. And I'm starting to worry because you are only supposed to lose 2 pounds a week to be healthy with it. I haven't been eating any differently. I still snack all day and eat 3 meals a day. :shrug: So I'm just wondering if it's just my body catching up from last week since I was probably just having water retention with the period? Could that be why? I'm still working out an hour a day plus a 30 minutes walk at night. Which I don't think is too excessive but maybe it is...:wacko: My milk supply hasn't been affected so I'm hoping it's okay. I'll probably kick myself for worrying and end up gaining by tomorrow or something. :rofl: I just want to do this weightloss right and I don't want to deprive myself like I did last time I lost weight because I know that isn't healthy at all. I'm not dieting at all this time. Just exercising.


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> Okay, I've got a question for some of you that are smarter with this weightloss stuff. As you all know, it was my period last week and I gained a pound. Well AF left on Saturday and since than the weight is like falling off. And I'm starting to worry because you are only supposed to lose 2 pounds a week to be healthy with it. I haven't been eating any differently. I still snack all day and eat 3 meals a day. :shrug: So I'm just wondering if it's just my body catching up from last week since I was probably just having water retention with the period? Could that be why? I'm still working out an hour a day plus a 30 minutes walk at night. Which I don't think is too excessive but maybe it is...:wacko: My milk supply hasn't been affected so I'm hoping it's okay. I'll probably kick myself for worrying and end up gaining by tomorrow or something. :rofl: I just want to do this weightloss right and I don't want to deprive myself like I did last time I lost weight because I know that isn't healthy at all. I'm not dieting at all this time. Just exercising.

If the weight is falling off faster than normal it would probably be because AF made you bloat and now you are shedding the water weight. You can gain about 5 lbs water weight during or shortly before AF so you could have actually lost say 2 lbs of fat last week and 2 lbs of fat this week but since AF was there it would look on the scale like a 1 lb gain then a 5 lb loss the next week. You only need to worry about losing too much weight if it happens 3 weeks in a row. Great job on the loss cleck :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

That's comforting to know!! I had a feeling that's what it was because I worked really hard last week and still gained the pound. :dohh: So it was frustrating but I guess I'm seeing the results this week instead. Being a woman is tough stuff sometimes! Men don't have these issues losing weight. :haha:


----------



## curlykate

I seem to be the opposite of you, cleckner! I gain for a few weeks before my period (remember my 5lbs in one night a few weeks ago??!!) but then lose it again during my period!
I'm already back down to 173!! I'm not going to hold my breath, hoping it'll last though, because I doubt it. This is exactly what happened last cycle, and then I gained it all back again.


----------



## RedRose

Well done cleck! I haven't had AF in ages and ages, but I remember I would always feel much lighter when it had finished. I was also very very hungry in the run up to it.

Hope mummy3 is doing ok :hugs:

I'm 134lb this morning, so down 2lb :thumbup:


----------



## MissCurly

hey all!! how are you doing today?

ok, i'm down to 190.2 lbs.

so almost another 2 lbs, but i'm struggling a bit with my sweet tooth in the last few days, its rearing its head!but im still trying to get some walks in.

what kind of exercise are you doing?

cleckner, i bet that felt great when you found you'd lost that much!


----------



## cleckner04

Well I knew that was gonna happen. :rofl: I gained a pound from yesterday to today. :dohh: Emma wouldn't let me work out at all yesterday but I did still go for my walk. I'm still down to 224.4!! :dance: Which is still a 3.6 loss this week. Eek!!

I will update the front in a second but I gotta get my computer onto a charger, it's about to die. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Ok updated!! Everyone's done so well this week!! :dance: Hopefully we keep having these good weeks!! :D


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, C, way to go!! :yipee: I'm impressed. You are going to catch up with me in no time. :rofl:

I love your new avatar. :cloud9:

I haven't had much BnB time lately, so I tend to spend most of it in journals. :dohh: But coming on here Friday to weigh in is keeping me more honest than I would otherwise be. I just don't have time to post on other days. :(

206 this morning. Down only 1 more pound, but at least it is down!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks Tiger!! Well, I know I'm a big girl so the weight will fall off a bit faster for a while. I have a feeling it'll start slowing down when I start getting closer to the 190s. Good lord I can't wait to have a 1 in front of my weight again instead of a 2! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

cleckner04 said:


> Good lord I can't wait to have a 1 in front of my weight again instead of a 2! :rofl:

*Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## curlykate

Aw crap! I forgot it was Friday today! 
I'll weigh myself in the morning, and post it.


----------



## florabean1981

well done everyone! :happydance: :thumbup:

I'm down to 151.5 lbs now :) Been walking a lot this week, so I'm glad it's paid off. I'm pre-menstrual too, so i exoect not to lose anything next week due to AF, but hey, at least it's going down rather that up in general! :)


----------



## m_t_rose

Weighed myself this morning and I am down to 150.8lbs :happydance: Its coming off sooo slowly but at least the number is going the right way


----------



## cleckner04

Updated!! Everyone is doing so good this week!! :dance:


----------



## florabean1981

Cleck- how's Emma's hand now? Just wondering how she's doing, bless her. x


----------



## cleckner04

She is great now, thanks for asking! We got to ditch the wrap a few weeks ago and you can now barely tell anything happened to it. :D Which I'm very pleased about. I was most worried that she'd have this horrible scar that would remind me all her life about my negligence. :shy:


----------



## florabean1981

aww, hun, don't feel like that, accidents happen. harry split his lip open today going down a slide & I was too busy chatting to another mum to even notice my son bleeding! 
But I'm glad it's better & not noticeable. Resilliant little things these kiddies are :)


----------



## cleckner04

Aww! Hope Harry heals up nicely. :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Otter has a scar at the corner of his eye from falling and crashing into the rocking chair. :dohh: I saw it happen, but couldn't stop it in time. :nope: I feel guilty every time I look at it. We won't even talk about the guilt I feel over the scar on his belly that I actually caused! :shy:


----------



## curlykate

We're not even going to discuss the guilt I'm feeling today, after being a very negligent Mommy.
Thankfully my son *didn't* go tumbling down the stairs. Doesn't make me feel any less guilty though.
:hugs: for all of us. Accidents happen all the time, even to the best of us!


----------



## cleckner04

Hugs all around girls :hugs: Being a mommy is tough stuff sometimes. Mommy guilt is the worst. :(


----------



## m_t_rose

I am having a hard time contining BF right now. Jacob has been latching on with a bit of teeth. I always have little teeth marks in my nipples. How do I get him to stop it? Although it has been really frusterating lately it was rewlly cute today Jacob picked up my nursing pillow brought it to me and said peeas (please)


----------



## m_t_rose

ooops double post


----------



## cleckner04

Emma gives me teeth marks occasionally too. It's definitely not pleasant. I always just unlatch her and relatch until it's comfy. Sometimes she just twists herself into the weirdest positions and my nipples don't appreciate it. I'm sorry I can't help too much. Have you thought about asking the girls in the breastfeeding 6 month + group on here? I'm sure they'd have better ideas. :thumbup: Lot's of toddler feeding mommies in there. :D 

Him saying please is SO cute!! :cloud9: I wish Emma would talk. She seriously only says about 6 words. It makes me a bit concerned cause other babies her age seem to be talking a lot more. :wacko:


----------



## Agiboma

m_t_rose said:


> ooops double post

that is so cute


----------



## curlykate

Aw, so cute m_t_rose!! Devin just recently started saying "Mama" when he wants me, and it just melts my heart. 
Sorry I don't have any suggestions about the teeth marks...Devin only has his two bottom teeth, in the middle. His tongue still covers them when he nurses.

Well, I weighed myself this morning, and I'm sitting at 174. Which puts me back at 0 lbs lost/gained for when I joined this group. I'm hoping I don't have another crazy week where I gain 5 pounds in one night again!!


----------



## venusrockstar

I weighed in this morning...I am down another 2 pounds!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I lost a total of *8* pounds this month. Hope I can keep this up.


----------



## MissCurly

aaw bless you mummies! our little ones are going to have some accidents and we cant wrap them up in cotton wool even though i REALLY want too :(

venus rockstar 8 pounds is brill! 

i bought lots of fruit and veg today, and good thing too as i cant seem to stop eating today!


----------



## **angel**

another 2lb loss here so 9lb in 3 weeks xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am Callie.
My starting weight is: 149.
Goal is 135.
and if not that then just all over healthier.
I am moving in a few day so when I move I am going to be a very healthy grocery shipping trip and I hope it will help.

good luck:)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome hun! :wave: Added you to the front post. Weigh ins are every Friday. Although some weigh on different days which is fine too. :haha: Good luck with your move!


----------



## florabean1981

AF is here for the month....grrrrr. that explians why I've been craving sugary stuff the last couple of days! So not looking forward to weigh in on fri as I know it will say I've gained....


----------



## RedRose

I'm also dreading weigh in. :nope: my own fault, just can't resist chocolate!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm not doing too great this week either. :blush: So far I am still at the exact same weight as friday. But two days ago I was starting to creep up in numbers. GRR!! And Emma hasn't been napping an hour like she used to so I have to finish my workouts super late at night after putting her to bed. 

I'm working out right now as I type this. :rofl: On the recumbent bike. And someone just rang our doorbell. Go figure I don't get visitors all day and than when Emma is napping and I am actually accomplishing a workout, the doorbell rings and the dogs go nuts. :growlmad: I'm not answering. I'm topless and sweaty. :haha: Such a lovely picture for you all to imagine. ;) Your welcome!! :muaha:


----------



## m_t_rose

So I have been doing terribly with working out. It has been at least a week since I have done anything. I just got a new serger and sewing machine so I have been using Jacobs nap time to sew instead of working out, but hopefully I will finish what I am working on tomorrow so that I can get back to the treadmill. I am also going to cuba in March so I really need to get back at it so that I can fit into my bathing suit. Right now it cuts in along the thighs and is not very pretty :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Cuba sounds fun! Are you bringing Jacob? We are thinking about going to hawaii for our vacation this year. But I'm so worried about Emma with a long flight. :wacko: 

I have a stack of stuff that needs sewn but haven't found time since naptimes are taken over now. These kids will grow out of this right? I keep telling myself that someday I will be able to get stuff done during Emma's waking hours. :haha: But I wonder if it's actually true.


----------



## MissCurly

hey all!

seems like things aren't going as brill for us.

I'm really peeved this week, it is somewhat my fault but i need to vent.

i've cut out a lot of the extra rubbish, i.e. crisps/chocs/biscuits from my daily eating and was doing pretty well until a week ago.
I'll admit to eating some shortbread biscuits/a takeway/ and a cream filled pastry over the weekend. and ive put 1.5lbs back on!!! i cant believe it.
but been back on track since monday, i just feel gutted that i have to make sure i dont eat junk at all. (and if i am eating junk i stay around 194 lbs! may aswell carry on eating rubbish!! but i wont... so not to worry).

And im really struggling with getting to the gym, no child care and even if oh can look after my lo she cries and cries at bed time when im not there!!!

:(

how do you get around it?


----------



## cleckner04

I have no one to take Emma so I have to do it while she sleeps. This past week she's only been napping for half an hour. :wacko: So I have been slacking a bit in the working out. Losing weight is hard enough, but having a baby makes it SO much harder IMO. 

Don't beat yourself up about a bit of a gain. :hugs::hugs: I think we've all had rough weeks here and there. I've gained a little this week and I haven't even eaten junk! But somehow I'm still mysteriously 0.2 lbs heavier. :dohh: Next week will be better..just keep telling yourself that. :D:D:hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

I'm useless with working out too n hate going to gyms. I go for a walk everyday instead n I started running on the spot, which Harry finds hilarious! My new thing is putting a music channel on & dancing around like a crazy mofo with my son!!! It's fun n Harry enjoys it too- that willow whip my hair song is his gave at the moment, lol! It gets be breathless dancing around so I figure I'm burning those calories at least.


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> Cuba sounds fun! Are you bringing Jacob? We are thinking about going to hawaii for our vacation this year. But I'm so worried about Emma with a long flight. :wacko:
> 
> I have a stack of stuff that needs sewn but haven't found time since naptimes are taken over now. These kids will grow out of this right? I keep telling myself that someday I will be able to get stuff done during Emma's waking hours. :haha: But I wonder if it's actually true.

We are bringing Jacob to Cuba it is going to be such a long flight for him. Fortunately my whole family is going so there will be 8 adults and only 1 baby so each person has to entertain him for only 30 minutes.


----------



## m_t_rose

MissCurly said:


> hey all!
> 
> seems like things aren't going as brill for us.
> 
> I'm really peeved this week, it is somewhat my fault but i need to vent.
> 
> i've cut out a lot of the extra rubbish, i.e. crisps/chocs/biscuits from my daily eating and was doing pretty well until a week ago.
> I'll admit to eating some shortbread biscuits/a takeway/ and a cream filled pastry over the weekend. and ive put 1.5lbs back on!!! i cant believe it.
> but been back on track since monday, i just feel gutted that i have to make sure i dont eat junk at all. (and if i am eating junk i stay around 194 lbs! may aswell carry on eating rubbish!! but i wont... so not to worry).
> 
> And im really struggling with getting to the gym, no child care and even if oh can look after my lo she cries and cries at bed time when im not there!!!
> 
> :(
> 
> how do you get around it?

I am not sure how old your LO is but with mine I would walk on my treadmill while he was in the room (I have a little fence around it) and he used to cry for me when I stepped on it but I would walk for 5 minutes then after that was okay I would walk for 10 minutes and so on and now I can go for about 40 as he plays around me.


----------



## curlykate

m_t_rose said:


> MissCurly said:
> 
> 
> hey all!
> 
> seems like things aren't going as brill for us.
> 
> I'm really peeved this week, it is somewhat my fault but i need to vent.
> 
> i've cut out a lot of the extra rubbish, i.e. crisps/chocs/biscuits from my daily eating and was doing pretty well until a week ago.
> I'll admit to eating some shortbread biscuits/a takeway/ and a cream filled pastry over the weekend. and ive put 1.5lbs back on!!! i cant believe it.
> but been back on track since monday, i just feel gutted that i have to make sure i dont eat junk at all. (and if i am eating junk i stay around 194 lbs! may aswell carry on eating rubbish!! but i wont... so not to worry).
> 
> And im really struggling with getting to the gym, no child care and even if oh can look after my lo she cries and cries at bed time when im not there!!!
> 
> :(
> 
> how do you get around it?
> 
> I am not sure how old your LO is but with mine I would walk on my treadmill while he was in the room (I have a little fence around it) and he used to cry for me when I stepped on it but I would walk for 5 minutes then after that was okay I would walk for 10 minutes and so on and now I can go for about 40 as he plays around me.Click to expand...

I would do this, but I have an elliptical, with big moving parts. I'm too worried that he'll crawl right into it and get hurt. The room it's in is pretty small, so there's not much room for him to move around. If I put a gate around it, then he'd really have no room! I could open up the door, and let him crawl across the hall to his room, but I don't like him being in a different room for long periods of time.


----------



## m_t_rose

curlykate said:


> I would do this, but I have an elliptical, with big moving parts. I'm too worried that he'll crawl right into it and get hurt. The room it's in is pretty small, so there's not much room for him to move around. If I put a gate around it, then he'd really have no room! I could open up the door, and let him crawl across the hall to his room, but I don't like him being in a different room for long periods of time.

That really hard then to get in your exercise. My treadmill is really compact and so it doesn't take up much room plus its in the basement so its a huge room.


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah all my equipment is in a small room too. It's also my craft/sewing room so I have a huge table set up in it with all my fabric and random stuff surrounding it in containers. So there is just walking room between it all unless I fold up the treadmill. 

I've gained a bit more since yesterday. No clue how because I still did an hour of cardio and walked almost an hour last night. :dohh: Frustrating stuff!! I'm gonna actually watch my portions today when I eat. :haha: I'm sure that probably has something to do with it. I just hate feeling like I'm depriving myself though. Hopefully I'll have a miracle and break even for the weigh in tomorrow. Breaking even is SOO much better than a gain in my mind.


----------



## RedRose

I have put on a pound :( rubbish!


----------



## MissCurly

aahh, these machines you have at home, do you use them much or do they usually end up gathering dust? (this is why i havnt thought about investing in one- and i wouldnt know where to begin!).

my lo is 5 months on the 11th, gawd doesnt time fly. 

ok i almost lost my 1.5lb gain from the weekend so 190.6 lbs today.

clecknar yeah i do think portion sizes might be a problem for me too, if i eat less, i still *feel* like i havnt eaten enough.


----------



## m_t_rose

MissCurly said:


> aahh, these machines you have at home, do you use them much or do they usually end up gathering dust? (this is why i havnt thought about investing in one- and i wouldnt know where to begin!).
> 
> my lo is 5 months on the 11th, gawd doesnt time fly.
> 
> ok i almost lost my 1.5lb gain from the weekend so 190.6 lbs today.
> 
> clecknar yeah i do think portion sizes might be a problem for me too, if i eat less, i still *feel* like i havnt eaten enough.

I use mine but I also got it second hand from my grandma and it must be 20 years old. It is a treadmill but it doesn't move on its own so its really tiring to walk on.

150.2 for me yesterday I forgot to weigh in this morning and then I already had a bowl of cereal.


----------



## curlykate

m_t_rose said:


> MissCurly said:
> 
> 
> aahh, these machines you have at home, do you use them much or do they usually end up gathering dust? (this is why i havnt thought about investing in one- and i wouldnt know where to begin!).
> 
> my lo is 5 months on the 11th, gawd doesnt time fly.
> 
> ok i almost lost my 1.5lb gain from the weekend so 190.6 lbs today.
> 
> clecknar yeah i do think portion sizes might be a problem for me too, if i eat less, i still *feel* like i havnt eaten enough.
> 
> I use mine but I also got it second hand from my grandma and it must be 20 years old. It is a treadmill but it doesn't move on its own so its really tiring to walk on.
> 
> 150.2 for me yesterday I forgot to weigh in this morning and then I already had a bowl of cereal.Click to expand...

I got mine second hand as well, from my sister. It's about 10 years old, and an elliptical.
I seem to go in spurts. I'll use it every day for a couple of months, then it sits idle for a while. Then I'll repeat. lol

Well, I'm still at 174, didn't lose any this week. I'm just thankful I didn't gain. I had a horrible week, and only worked out twice, and ate lots of crap.


----------



## cleckner04

Updated! I gained 0.4...Boooo!! Not too bad though so I can't get too upset. I'm going to watch my portions a bit more this week. :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, we have the equipment at home and the recumbent bike is used every day. The elliptical is used a lot but not every day. Some days I would rather be able to sit and read a magazine while exercising. The treadmill did get used until Emma hurt her hand on it. Now I"m kinda scared about it. DH will use the treadmill when he gets back. He's in the military so has to stay fit otherwise they'd kick him out. So he likes to run on the treadmill. I plan on always working out now. Even after I hit my goal and even after I'm pregnant, I still want to work out every day. I feel better doing it. :D


----------



## curlykate

I wish I had a recumbent bike! I would use it ALL the time! We have nowhere to put it though.


----------



## MissCurly

i would be happy with a second hand one. dont fancy spending alot of £s on something which i might not use too much either.

ok guys, why do we get in the eating crap mode? is it cos we get hungry, emotional?

clecknar- i think i might slowly try cutting portion size... too much too soon might make me eat too much. i like feeling full though :|


----------



## MissCurly

i need to look up what a recumbant bike is! 

clecknar, its good to have you a partner who wants to stay fit.

and are you thinking of getting pregnant sooner than later?
i want to lose weight before i get pregnant again too, and i would like to start trying again later this year.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm the same, I love that full feeling. I think that's one of my main problems. I grew up in a household that we had to finish everything on our plate. So if I piled a ton of plate on my food, my parents would make me eat it. :wacko: So I've grown up eating huge portions and it's worked it's way into my adult eating habits. 

I think we plan on trying as soon as he gets back. So end of June/early July. I know it won't happen right away so that'll still give me a few more months to lose more weight. My main goal is to at least be the weight I was when I got pregnant with Emma (200 lbs.) So only 24.8 lbs to go until that. Than after that is just a bonus really if I lose more. I really need to get some OPKs and see if my luteal phase has lengthened at all. We tried for 2 months before DH left but I found out my luteal phase is like 8 days. And you need I think a 10-12 day phase for a baby to stick. :( I've read into it a bit and I guess it's a common problem for breastfeeding moms. I just hope I don't have to quit breastfeeding to get pregnant again.

When are all of you girls trying for another?


----------



## curlykate

I don't use OPKs, and I've only had 2 cycles since I had LO, but my leutal phase is only 10 days long. I didn't realize that was because of BFing though.
I was lucky enough to get pregnant with Devin on my first cycle, so I didn't really delve into all the TTC tricks, so I'm not sure if my LP was the same before hand. But I always had shorter cycles, so I'm thinking it was because of the shorter LP.
As for trying for another...we're not sure when yet. I'd love to try now, but I know OH isn't ready yet!


----------



## cleckner04

I never used OPKs either but my cycles are completely random now that I'm breastfeeding so I really didn't know when I was ovulating. Before Emma my cycles were exact 28 day cycles. Now they are random. 28-34 days. :wacko: It's frustrating. It only took 2 cycles to get pregnant with my first baby, and two cycles for Emma. So I have no clue how to chart or any of that stuff. It all makes me so confused and stressed. :lol:


----------



## Deux

Yeah, I lost a pound and a half...I tend to go up and down, but this a.m. I was 135 so I'll take it.


----------



## florabean1981

Despite silly af, I still managed to lose!!! I'm now 150 lbs!


----------



## cleckner04

Updated!!

I'm so jealous of all you 'losers'. :haha: Some of you seem to be having the weight drop off so quickly!! I do some heavy working out and my weight seems to get stuck all the time. :wacko:


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> I'm the same, I love that full feeling. I think that's one of my main problems. I grew up in a household that we had to finish everything on our plate. So if I piled a ton of plate on my food, my parents would make me eat it. :wacko: So I've grown up eating huge portions and it's worked it's way into my adult eating habits.
> 
> I think we plan on trying as soon as he gets back. So end of June/early July. I know it won't happen right away so that'll still give me a few more months to lose more weight. My main goal is to at least be the weight I was when I got pregnant with Emma (200 lbs.) So only 24.8 lbs to go until that. Than after that is just a bonus really if I lose more. I really need to get some OPKs and see if my luteal phase has lengthened at all. We tried for 2 months before DH left but I found out my luteal phase is like 8 days. And you need I think a 10-12 day phase for a baby to stick. :( I've read into it a bit and I guess it's a common problem for breastfeeding moms. I just hope I don't have to quit breastfeeding to get pregnant again.
> 
> When are all of you girls trying for another?

I think we are going to try for another around April or maybe the beginning of Summer. MY goal before I start ttc is to be lighter at the end of my pregnancy then I was pre-pregnancy with Jacob which if I gain the same amount (20lbs) then I would only need to be 146 but I would love to be 136 before we start trying.


----------



## cleckner04

Wow you only gained 20 lbs during your pregnancy?! That's amazing!! :flower:


----------



## florabean1981

We're ntnp but I've been recording my period & when I notice rack & my cycles all over the place so I imagine it'll be a long time yet which is ok. Gives us more time to save up & enjoy Harry more on his own n stuff. Like cleck said, I'd hate to have to quit bf-ing just to get pregnant again...

I just worked out I'm only 5 lbs off my weight that I was at my 12 week scan! And 10lbs from my pre- preg weight, but still way off my goal weight, lol. Seems easier broken down like that. 

Random q but does anyone else feel really sick when they do sit-ups?


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't even attempted sit ups. I probably should huh...:blush::rofl:


----------



## curlykate

I can't do sit ups at the moment.
I hurt my tailbone during birth, and then a few months ago when I fell down the stairs, and landed on my butt. Anything like that just makes it hurt again.


----------



## **angel**

morning all :) lost another 2lb here :) 11lb in 4 weeks xx


----------



## venusrockstar

I stayed the same. I'm glad considering I was only able to make it to the gym once this week due to snow etc. I'm happy I've managed to maintain.


----------



## cleckner04

So I'm starting to get a bit frustrated. It's my own fault but I was just reading some of the journals on here. Some girls just started trying to lose weight in January and have already lost nearly as much as me, if not more than me in that time. :wacko: I don't understand it. First of all, how is it even healthy to lose that much so fast?!! Secondly, how are they doing this?! :growlmad: I just know breastfeeding is holding this weight on. And I absolutely love breastfeeding Emma. But I kind of resent it sometimes because it makes things so much more difficult. Losing weight & TTC specifically. I think I'm just having a wobble today. :( I hate being so whiny. Ranting over..:blush:

I hope you are all having a good weekend! My weekends are never any different than my weekdays so I didn't even realize it was weekend until I spoke to my parents on the phone today..How sad am I?! :haha:


----------



## florabean1981

Hugs Hun. X


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks! I'm feeling better already after a good nap today. :haha: I'm no good with very little sleep. So I skipped my workout during Emma's naptime today and napped with her instead. I'll have to make up for it tonight after she's in bed. 


So does anyone want to post any good healthy recipes that they know of? I want to get more into cooking and I'd love to make casseroles more. I'm not sure how people do it but I know women that make casseroles for the week and than freeze them?? But I'm not sure how to even do this.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I didnt lose any weight.
But I also had a bad week and ate everything I saw
Tomorrow and on I am going to try VERY hard.


----------



## curlykate

I'm finding it frustrating too, Cleckner.
My friend just started losing weight last month, and already she's down 15lbs. I've been trying since October, and am only down 6 total! I'm like you...I KNOW it's the BFing that's keeping the weight on. I'm eating healthier, and smaller portions, and working out 40 minutes a day. But NOTHING changes.
It's just frustrating.


----------



## cleckner04

:hugs::hugs: I'm so glad it's not just me that gets frustrated. I know it's wrong to be envious of someone else but I really am when I see someone putting in less effort but getting more results. I think sometimes we just hit roadblocks in weight loss and breastfeeding makes it so much harder because we can't go on strict diets like others can. And our body in general tries to hold onto the fat to make nice high calorie milk. It doesn't help for me, that I'm super sensitive when it comes to weight right now..


----------



## florabean1981

Cleckner, hubby does a stew/casserole thingy that we freeze in portions....
We use a tin of chopped tomatoes, some mixed herbs, a stock cube (or 2), some water, some lean cut meat (I dont know if you eat meat? We do though!), and then chop into inch cube sized pieces pretty much any veges we have in the house, which is usually, potatoes, sweet potatoes/yams, peas, sweetcorn, carrots, celery (great way to bulk things up without adding hardly any calories at all), onion, leek & broccoli.... Literally just brown off the meat with the onions in a pan with the teeniest bit of oil, then dump everything else along with it in a big casserole dish & shove it in the overn until; the veges start to go soft (but not mushy).... It tastes delicious & is relatively healthy & very filling, so you get that full feeling but without actually having to eat tons of it. And if you want, you can make dumplings (not so healthy), or dip bread in, which is what harry likes to do- the kid is obsessed with dipping everything!!! Oh and the quantities don't matter- just shove it all in- (bearing in mind that potatoes can add the extra calories rather than the other veges)... xxx


----------



## florabean1981

Oh I meant to add- I've been having my 1800 calories a day (not including drinks, which is only cups of tea, water & orange squash anyway) & I have noticed that unless I remember to drink lots (I'm terrible for not getting enough fluid in me!) my milk supply does seem to be affected.... but so long as I drink a lot, it seems ok, so I defo think your body needs those 2000 calories a day that's recommended and does store fat reserves 'just in case' which kinda sucks, but at the same time- I wouldn't quit BFing just to lose more weight, ya know?


----------



## cleckner04

So you just portion it out and than freeze and when you want them you heat them up? Do you dethaw it in the refrigerator first before heating on the stove? Sorry if that's a completely stupid question but I'm no good when it comes to dethawing and worrying about food poisoning. :rofl:


----------



## florabean1981

I usually get some out of the freezer in the morning & let it partly defrost in the fridge then either microwave it or pop it in a saucepan on a gentle heat to thaw & heat up. 
I'm reckless- food poisoning doesn't even cross my mind! If it smells good, gimme it! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: Me too. I very nearly cooked bad chicken tonight for dinner. I had the oven all preheated waiting to put it in to bake it, and than I looked at the expiration date on a whim and it said december 28th. :rofl::rofl: So thank goodness I looked. I almost never look at expiration dates. :dohh: I've given DH food poisoning once and myself food poisoning once. So you'd think I would learn. :lol:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What is a good site for healthy meals that even my OH will eat.
I have found some healthy meals but then OH seems that he needs MANS food or he will melt away. I am at a loose with trying to find meals we both will eat.


----------



## m_t_rose

I have a hard time making food for all of us too. I would like to eat lower calorie food but I know DH really likes meat and Jacob really needs higher calorie food, and he wont eat much meat, so sometimes I feel like I am making 3 different meals. I am also having a really hard time with lunches. What do you and LO have for lunch that is healthy for both you and them?


----------



## FsMummy

:hi: im breastfeeding and trying to lose weight too. im 17st atm, target is 10st so 7 to lose. diet literally only started a week ago and i cant exercise much because i had a csection 2 weeks ago :(


----------



## florabean1981

FSMummy, belated congrats on your new little boy! :)


----------



## m_t_rose

FsMummy said:


> :hi: im breastfeeding and trying to lose weight too. im 17st atm, target is 10st so 7 to lose. diet literally only started a week ago and i cant exercise much because i had a csection 2 weeks ago :(

I think you have the youngest baby on here trying to lose weight.

Good Luck with your journey just make sure you go at it really slowly because with such a tiny one your body needs its calories to just keep up.

Congrats on your little man you must be one busy mama :baby:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome FSmummy!! I haven't seen you around on here lately. Glad to see you had your little man!! :flower: I'll update the list tomorrow. ATM I'm on the exercise bike so kinda hard to type but didn't want to leave you hanging and think I'm neglecting you. :D


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies :D

Wonder if you can help me lose some weight :nope:

I had Alex on new years eve and am BF. I am eating constantly and just as I was with Caine I have a very very sweet tooth whilst BF too. I just cant help myself and am constantly ravenous :dohh:

I was 13 stone pre Caine and got back to that pretty easy BF with him until 10 months. I am currently 13 stone 12 or 13 I think and want to be about 12 stone. 11 and half would be fab and mean I wouldnt be classed as overweight. I am 5 foot 7 and was 10 st 10 when I met OH :(

Please help me! Having a toddler and a newborn I dont have much time for food prep but any support on here would help. Would love to lose some for a night out in March (belated 20th celebration) and for the summer.

Hope everyone is doing well? Jade xx


----------



## cleckner04

Updated front post!! 

jms welcome!! :wave: I put your start weight at 13 stone 12..But you said you might be 13 stone. If you could weigh yourself soon to know what you are exactly I can change it. I just think it's best to start with an exact weight so you know what you're working with. :D And do you want me to put the goal weight at 12 stone or 11 and a half? :haha: I put it at 12 for now. (in pounds though because I only work with pounds personally so it's easier for me to update)


----------



## FsMummy

m_t_rose said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> :hi: im breastfeeding and trying to lose weight too. im 17st atm, target is 10st so 7 to lose. diet literally only started a week ago and i cant exercise much because i had a csection 2 weeks ago :(
> 
> I think you have the youngest baby on here trying to lose weight.
> 
> Good Luck with your journey just make sure you go at it really slowly because with such a tiny one your body needs its calories to just keep up.
> 
> Congrats on your little man you must be one busy mama :baby:Click to expand...

hi, no need to worry, atm i am just making small changes like cutting out the crap foods in my diet, cutting out tea (as i have 3 sugars lol) and drinking more water. bfing my little man properly is my first priority :hugs:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

May I join please?

I can't seem to lose the weight. I've tried everything. And if I do drop weight, my milk drops. Significantly. When I gain weight, it goes back to normal. So I need help!


----------



## jms895

cleckner04 said:


> Updated front post!!
> 
> jms welcome!! :wave: I put your start weight at 13 stone 12..But you said you might be 13 stone. If you could weigh yourself soon to know what you are exactly I can change it. I just think it's best to start with an exact weight so you know what you're working with. :D And do you want me to put the goal weight at 12 stone or 11 and a half? :haha: I put it at 12 for now. (in pounds though because I only work with pounds personally so it's easier for me to update)

I am 14 stone exactly on my scales but know they are a few over what they should be so put me at 14 so i know where i am with my scales thanks hun! I would like to be 12 stone on my scales so need to lose 28 pound xx


----------



## florabean1981

I know it's not weigh in day yet but I weighed myself today n I'm now 148!!!!! So shocked as I've eaten tons of carbs n meat this week! And I can now do 50 sit-ups without wanting to hurl everywhere- bonus!


----------



## cleckner04

Nicole- Hey hun!! I need your stats and I'll add you to the front post. :thumbup: Welcome!! :dance: 

jms- Updated your stats than!! 28 pounds should be easy to lose! I wish I only had 28 to lose. :haha: 

flora- I really need to start doing sit ups!! How do you do them? Do you tuck your feet under the edge of the couch or something to keep your feet down? I want to be able to do sit ups and watch tv at the same time. :rofl: Aren't sit ups really bad for our backs? I thought we were meant to do crunches not sit ups.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

My start weight is 178lbs and I hope to be 140lbs :)


----------



## cleckner04

Added you! :flower: 

Weigh in tomorrow morning girls!! Here's to a good weigh in for us all!! :drunk:


----------



## jms895

Thanks cleckner, 28 is not loads but hard for me as I really am a greedy piggy! :(

I have been swimming with little man today, not managed loads of swim (cos I have Caine) but kept active and we went up and down the flume loads! I have eaten cereal, grapes, banana, yoghurt and a jacket and beans with a little cheese. Just about to have sausage chips and beans but I wont have tonnes! Rock and roll class Monday morning :) and I will go for a walk tomorrow :)


----------



## florabean1981

Yeah I do crunches, not full sit ups; I think my tail bone would die if I did full ones! I do 10 crunches in 5 positions- got them off you tube!


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo I'll have to check out youtube in a bit! Maybe I can add in some crunches every day to my routine! :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

There's some beginner core stability exercises on there that they recommend post pregancy n sorts on there. I'm gonna be brave soon n start some cardio! Maybe....


----------



## cleckner04

Your doing better than me and you aren't even doing cardio?! I officially hate you. :haha::muaha: 


Emma won't nap today. :wacko: Guess it'll be another midnight cardio session for me tonight. AHH! Sometimes, I just cannot wait for DH to be home so he can take her while I workout every day. It'll be the best thing ever. Is it sad I want him home so I can ditch Emma for an hour a day? :lol:


----------



## florabean1981

I've got brittle asthma so I have to be careful with cardio stuff; part of the reason I chose to quit gym n compete trampolining back in the day coz the routines were shorter n didn't make me have attacks n turn blue!


----------



## RedRose

Down 3lb for me :happydance: I guess this is two weeks' loss and last week the gain was AF related.


Good luck milky mummies! :thumbup:

Oh I like to do Zumba videos from YouTube. I've made a 30 minute playlist of them. It's easy and fun.


----------



## jms895

Yay well done RedRose! :happydance:

I got weighed at docs this morning bit less... but waiting for Monday for weigh in.

MUST STOP GOING ON SCALES EVERY DAY :haha:


----------



## curlykate

jms895 said:


> Yay well done RedRose! :happydance:
> 
> I got weighed at docs this morning bit less... but waiting for Monday for weigh in.
> 
> *MUST STOP GOING ON SCALES EVERY DAY* :haha:

I tried quitting that obsession. It doesn't work. :haha:

I'm the same as last week...174. I'm just happy I didn't gain, as I had a horrible week for working out. And I ate a huge dinner last night, as I was out with friends. I definitely over-indulged. I'm just glad that over indulgence didn't show up on the scales this morning.


----------



## jms895

well your back on track now hun xx


----------



## cleckner04

I'm down 2.4 lbs. this week!!! Which, really is just 2 lbs in 2 weeks because I was up .4 last week. :haha:

Redrose- Well done! 3 lbs is awesome!! :dance:

I need to look up more videos on youtube! I wanted to try zumba too. I keep looking at their workout dvds on amazon. I might just buy one and try it. 

I also cannot stop weighing myself every day. For me, if I start showing a gain than I know I need to ramp up my exercise or slow down with the food. I could never go an entire week in between because what if I gained a ton because I didn't realize I was gaining? Does that make sense? :haha:


----------



## curlykate

It makes total sense to me! :haha:
I don't want to step on the scale on Friday and have a huge gain without expecting it!


----------



## cleckner04

Although some weeks I just end up utterly depressed seeing it start going up every day. :dohh: Even if it goes up .2 pounds I still get frustrated. I wish I could just snap my fingers and the weight suddenly fall completely off my body. :rofl:


----------



## curlykate

Wouldn't that be nice?! :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am currently 144
I think i lost so much from food poisoning though.
So i dont think it counts.
I have been eating so well before I got sick though.


----------



## jms895

Well done Cleckner AND Callie!

I had today:

Cheerios and milk
Tea and Orange Juice
Loads water
Banana and Pear
Yoghurt
Lentil soup and a slice bread
Bottle beer and spag bol for tea.

Not too bad but no exercise today :(


----------



## cleckner04

Well done Callie!! :dance: I had food poisoning in the beginning too. Its great for a good jump start on the loss. :haha::sick: If you get food poisoning 2 more times you'll be at your goal weight!! :winkwink: JK of course. :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

<--- should try a food poisoning diet. :haha:

205 today. Not going down fast enough, but still going down. 

Hope everyone in here is well!! :flower:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

oh i wish it was that easy 
But I deff dont want to through that again.
Lyrik and I both sick was NOT fun at all.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I lose today. I've ate so much ice cream... :cry: It's okay though, because it's yummy. :rofl: I'm never going to lose weight.


----------



## jms895

Help I am soooo starving!


----------



## cleckner04

Don't let yourself get hungry hun. Frequent small meals is the way to do it. Don't make it so you feel like you are depriving yourself. But instead of grabbing chips(crisps) as a snack or whatever you grab for typically, grab an apple or some microwave popcorn or something. It's when you get super hungry that you end up falling off the wagon and eating everything in sight. :flower:


----------



## jms895

Its always this time at night when it gets to me. Kids asleep and its our time to chill and watch TV/go online. Not caved up to yet. Had a massive cup of tea :D


----------



## cleckner04

Nights are the worst for me too. That moment where all gets quiet and you just want to relax. Emma and I are now into a routine though. Every night after our walk, I pop a bag of popcorn in the microwave and we sit together on the couch and watch tv. It's so relaxing and it fills me up. One thing that I'm thankful for is being in a two story place. Emma doesn't go to bed until 10 pm every night. Usually around than would be the perfect snacktime for me. But since I'm upstairs after putting her to bed, I'm too lazy to run down just to eat so I workout or get on here instead. :haha: I just have to distract myself and than I forget all about wanting a snack. For me food is never really because I'm hungry, it's because I like eating. Simple as that. :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I just ate halfa raw turnip and 2 carrots :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Is it weird that I've never even tried a turnip? I have no clue what it tastes like. Is it like a radish?


----------



## jms895

Mmm like a less flavoured parsnip.... tastes ok. Not as nice as chocolate tho :haha:


----------



## curlykate

I tried turnip when I was a kid. My mom made me. I haven't eaten it since. I didn't like the taste of it. That being said, it was so long ago, that I can't remember what it tastes like! :haha:
My worst time for snacking is at 3 in the afternoon.
It's not so bad when Devin goes to sleep, because I'm so tired I usually go to bed right afterward!


----------



## TigerLady

raw turnip with salt on it is yummmmmy! :munch:

I totally agree with what Cleckner said about not letting yourself get that hungry. Grab a piece of fruit or something. If I don't satisfy my snackiness, I'll eventually eat everything in sight. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Wait, I've never had parsnip either...:dohh::rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

It tastes sort of starchy, a little like raw potato, but better. :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

So you can just buy raw parsnips and turnips, and you just bite into them? Like a carrot? :rofl: I may have to be on the lookout next time I hit the grocery store. How do you cook them? Like a potato? :rofl: I'm so clueless.


----------



## Deux

Hi girls, finally got to the computer, the babies have been very busy today. Weight this morning was 133, yay, -2lbs for this week.


----------



## m_t_rose

I back up to 152 it is so annoying going up and down all the time!


----------



## florabean1981

Like I said the other day, I'm now 148. Well done everyone who lost again this week.
I'm currently digging the caramel flavoured rice cakes as my snacks & fruit, gotta love fruit although I have to fight Harry for it if he sees me eating it! It's so hard to say no to him!!!
U never had parsnip? I can't actually think of a vege that I haven't tried yet?! I was vege for 7 years so I lived on the stuff coz I didn't like soy or tofu products so it was carbs ahoy n veggies for me! 
Are any of you doing anything nice for valentines day?


----------



## cleckner04

No DH so nothing for me on V-Day. Although I've been thinking about buying myself something nice from my favorite jewelry store. :rofl::rofl: In DH's honor of course. :muaha: 

When I think back to my childhood, my mom seriously never gave us fruit and veggies. Unless you count potatoes and corn. That's the extent of it really. I had never tried asparagus and now I know I love it. Same with spinach. Although she made that occasionally with vinegar in it. I had never had steamed carrots, just raw ones. Or the kind you eat from the can. :wacko: She'd grow some things in the garden like cucumber and radishes(which I hate). But I am definitely up to trying anything. I'll probably pick out some new veggies the next time I go to the grocery store!! 

I could never be vegetarian. I love my meat too much. I couldn't imagine a life without pot roast or steak in it. *drools*


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> No DH so nothing for me on V-Day. Although I've been thinking about buying myself something nice from my favorite jewelry store. :rofl::rofl: In DH's honor of course. :muaha:
> 
> When I think back to my childhood, my mom seriously never gave us fruit and veggies. Unless you count potatoes and corn. That's the extent of it really. I had never tried asparagus and now I know I love it. Same with spinach. Although she made that occasionally with vinegar in it. I had never had steamed carrots, just raw ones. Or the kind you eat from the can. :wacko: She'd grow some things in the garden like cucumber and radishes(which I hate). But I am definitely up to trying anything. I'll probably pick out some new veggies the next time I go to the grocery store!!
> 
> I could never be vegetarian. I love my meat too much. I couldn't imagine a life without pot roast or steak in it. *drools*

That could have been my exact childhood. The first time I had asperagus was at my DH's house. 

Emma should buy you a little piece of jewlery since she is your Valentine this year. I have also decided that once I get down to my goal weight I am going to have budoir photos done for hubby.


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm doing my weigh in tomorrow....but I have a feeling I didn't lose anything.


----------



## venusrockstar

Just as I suspected. It's the 3rd week in a row where my weight hasn't budged, I haven't gained though either. What gives? Oh wait...I know, valentine's candy :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

I think as long as you aren't gaining, that's still good. :D 

AF started for me today...:dohh: We'll see how this week goes. I usually gain on period weeks. I'm going to try my hardest to avoid a gain this week.


----------



## jms895

Had a bad day today girls :nope:

Had a slice toast for brekkie
Jacket potato with salad and coleslaw and cheese.... :(
Piece of carrot cake :(
Chilli con carne and rice - not to bad but large portion.....

Is that really bad? :(

I cant believe you not tried parnsip..... its lovely roasted mmmm


----------



## jms895

Venus R S - no gain is good!

I am dreading valentines day - meal out and am gonna be a pig!


----------



## cleckner04

jms- don't beat yourself up about a bad day. :hugs: Even with valentines day go ahead and indulge yourself. Just be extra careful the rest of the week, and you can catch up next week too if it's a bad weigh in. Losing weight is not a sprint, it's a marathon. So you are bound to have bad weeks. :hugs::hugs: I've had weeks that I gained 2 lbs. I swore I did good but I still gained. But than I just work harder and make up for it later. :flower:


----------



## jms895

Thanks for the support hun, words like that is what I need. :hugs: :flower:

You know what I mean tho? It makes you feel awful doesnt it when you fall of the band wagon?

It really annoys me. I used to have a lovely figure and over the years becoming complacent with OH and 2 babies has taken its toll. My stomach overhang is awful :(


----------



## cleckner04

I know just what you mean. :hugs: Having a few bad days are bound to happen. If you read back I have had some horribly frustrating days myself. One day I can remember involved DH emailing me and telling me he had lost 12 lbs since his ship left. :dohh: And he has been eating nothing but junk food from the care packages I've sent and works out only twice a week. :roll: So, I was pretty upset that week. 

My tummy hangs over my c-section scar. :( But actually it's slowly getting smaller and not hanging nearly as much as it was back before I started losing weight. I truly don't think it will ever completely go away though. :nope:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: well worth it though for our gorgeous babies xx


----------



## crossroads

I'm subscribing to this thread :thumbup:

What kind of diets are you ladies on?

I'm eating 1500 cals per day.


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies I lost 2.5 pounds this week :) xx


----------



## FsMummy

well done jms! im dreading weighing myself as ive done no exercise at all lol as long as i havent gained though im fine with it. was thinking today and i remembered that last time i weighed myself before i was pg i was 19 stone (that was way b4 i was pg so was prob closer to 20 eek) so im already 2 stone lightr:)


----------



## cleckner04

Way to go jms!! :dance: Looks like you were worrying for nothing. :hugs: Off to update the front post now. :thumbup:


----------



## CeriB

Hi ladies! I was wondering if I could join the party? :blush:

I had my little lady on the 22nd Dec 2011 and was far too scared to weigh myself during my pregnancy!!! I was 11st pre-buba and when I weighed this morning, I was 12st 12lbs. I want to get back to where I was before (if possible!) so want to lose 1st 12lbs (26lbs).

I was on Slimming World before I got pregnant (well, about 2/3 months before) so thinking of follwoing a similar track as I know how that works and that it does work - I lost 2st on it before. However, as I am BFing, I don't want to do anything that will effect my supply, so will be relaxing the guidelines somewhat.

Any tips or advice from you guys would be great! Here I go!!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

|Had a bit of a blow oiut at meal last night but back on track now...... everyone ok?


----------



## crossroads

Did anyone read the diet book that came free with last months Cosmopolitan? It was very good!


----------



## curlykate

jms895 said:


> |Had a bit of a blow oiut at meal last night but back on track now...... everyone ok?

Not me! lol
I've pigged out like crazy for the last two days. Not too sure why, I just couldn't get enough food!!
I'm back on track today though...just heading up to do my workout, because I've just put Devin to bed.


----------



## crossroads

curlykate said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> |Had a bit of a blow oiut at meal last night but back on track now...... everyone ok?
> 
> Not me! lol
> I've pigged out like crazy for the last two days. Not too sure why, I just couldn't get enough food!!
> I'm back on track today though...just heading up to do my workout, because I've just put Devin to bed.Click to expand...

Are you on the AF part of your cycle? Cause that always makes me want to pig out


----------



## curlykate

crossroads said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> |Had a bit of a blow oiut at meal last night but back on track now...... everyone ok?
> 
> Not me! lol
> I've pigged out like crazy for the last two days. Not too sure why, I just couldn't get enough food!!
> I'm back on track today though...just heading up to do my workout, because I've just put Devin to bed.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on the AF part of your cycle? Cause that always makes me want to pig outClick to expand...

No. AF is a bit irregular because of BFing, but I'm not due on for at least another 2 weeks, likely 3 weeks.
And I seem to be the opposite of that...I tend to lose weight while on AF. Not sure why, but I'm okay with that! The only problem is I tend to gain it all back right afterward.


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome crossroads and CeriB!! :wave: Ceri- I'll add you to the front when I get a chance. :flower: Crossroads, I need your stats hun!! 

I'm fighting my hardest to not gain this week with AF. I'm exercising a bit more than usual and really watching what I eat and trying to drink tons of water. So I am hoping I can beat the AF gain for once. :lol: 

Off to walmart now. Emma is already in a crappy mood so this should be interesting..:roll:


----------



## jms895

Arrrggh am starving!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Updated front post! :D

It's late for you isn't it jms? Evenings are definitely the worst. :hugs: Just keep thinking how great you did last week with the 2.5 loss!! I find thinking about my past loss keeps me motivated.


----------



## curlykate

Yay for will power!
I just stood in the kitchen, looking at my options for a bedtime snack. I was about to grab something not healthy at all, when I thought "I'm not hungry, why am I even in here?" As much as I thought I wanted that snack, I managed to talk myself out of it!
Go me!!


----------



## cleckner04

That's awesome!! :D Wish I could say the same for tonight..I ate 4 string cheeses. :shy: I saw them in the fridge and I just had to have them in that moment. I know cheese isn't _that_ bad but it's probably not that good either.


----------



## m_t_rose

I really get snacky at night. How can we stop it? Its when I am sitting down to watch a bit of TV after the baby is in bed. I think I eat most of my calories at night. I have not been staying on track the past 2 weeks. I am an emotional eater and a hormonal eater and I am about to get AF which is making me eat like a horse plus my brother fell skiing on the weekend and broke his collar bone and now it need surgery tomorrow. Also my Grandmother is having a triple bypass and a heart valve replacement tomorrow. All I was to do this week is curl up in bed with a huge chocolate bar so yesterday I did :blush:


----------



## CeriB

M_T_Rose - You like fruit and veg? I keep all kinds of bits cut up ready to eat style in the fridge so whenever I go there, I have that instead. Carrots, peppers, grapes, cherries .... whatever really. I know it doesn't replace, ummmmmm......., chocolate (bit of drool comes out of mouth) but might help? I get the munchies real bad and just try to make sure there are ready to eat bits in the fridge.

I had a big bar of choc for my birthday (saturday just gone) and it keeps staring at me! I'm having a little bit each day - takes the edge off!


----------



## crossroads

m_t_rose said:


> I really get snacky at night. How can we stop it? Its when I am sitting down to watch a bit of TV after the baby is in bed. I think I eat most of my calories at night. I have not been staying on track the past 2 weeks. I am an emotional eater and a hormonal eater and I am about to get AF which is making me eat like a horse plus my brother fell skiing on the weekend and broke his collar bone and now it need surgery tomorrow. Also my Grandmother is having a triple bypass and a heart valve replacement tomorrow. All I was to do this week is curl up in bed with a huge chocolate bar so yesterday I did :blush:

How about saving the bulk of your calories for the afternoon? (if you're calorie counting like me)

Also for chocolate cravings (which I get in epic amounts!) try weight watchers chocolate deserts. They are soooooooo :cloud9: Factor them into your daily calorie allowance.


----------



## jms895

I stayed strong last night :)

Been on a long walk today and had some lovely stew :)

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## curlykate

I'm doing alright today. But I made cookies for this weekend, and I had a bit of the dough. And a cookie when they were done baking. I'll try and balance that out with an extra healthy lunch.
This weekend's going to be tough too. My sister, BIL, and their kids are coming for an extended weekend, and we're going to be watching all of the NBA All-Star events. We've already bought lots of snacks to eat for each night. It's going to be tough to stay on track, so I'm working extra hard in the days leading up to it.


----------



## cleckner04

I weighed myself this morning and so far I've managed to not gain through this AF. I'm pretty proud of that but I know I can't get too cocky bc I still have 2 days until the official weigh in and anything can happen. :D Its raining today so I probably won't be walking. I need to get a raincover for my stroller. I keep meaning to order one but just haven't yet. I have been working out late every night too instead of Emma's naptime. I've been napping with her instead. :blush:

I typically only snack on popcorn at night while watching tv. It's quick, yummy, and fills me up. I don't even have sweets in my house. So it's easy to fight urges when there isn't anything bad in the house.


----------



## jms895

I am tempted to have some choccie tonight I am really hungry Lol


----------



## venusrockstar

I don't think this week is going very good. Blah. I still have 2 workouts to do before I weigh in.


----------



## florabean1981

I'm dreading friday's weigh in as I have eaten enough this week to satisfy 3 people! Damn you Valentine's day & yummy chocolates!


----------



## cleckner04

Does anyone feel completely stupid doing DVD workouts in front of the tv? I did a few 10 minute workouts last night off of netflix because it was raining and I couldn't walk outside. And they were fairly fun but at the same time, I felt like a complete moron. I know for a fact that I don't look the same as the lady on the TV. :rofl: Her moves are so perfect and I'm swinging limbs in all directions trying to keep up because I've never done it before so have no clue what she's doing. It also doesn't help that I'm tall and my living room has a ceiling fan so every time I have to lift my arms for a move, I punch the ceiling fan by accident. :dohh::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FsMummy

cleckner04 said:


> Does anyone feel completely stupid doing DVD workouts in front of the tv? I did a few 10 minute workouts last night off of netflix because it was raining and I couldn't walk outside. And they were fairly fun but at the same time, I felt like a complete moron. I know for a fact that I don't look the same as the lady on the TV. :rofl: Her moves are so perfect and I'm swinging limbs in all directions trying to keep up because I've never done it before so have no clue what she's doing. It also doesn't help that I'm tall and my living room has a ceiling fan so every time I have to lift my arms for a move, I punch the ceiling fan by accident. :dohh::rofl::rofl:

haha i love this post, im yet to do a workout in front of the tv but i think i will feel a bit silly too. im thinking of doing the billy blanks tae bo workout, ive done it before a few years ago and loved it


----------



## FsMummy

btw i love your lo's hair colour. my youngest 3 are red heads but its more strawberry blonde nowhere near as dark as that, its lovely


----------



## TigerLady

I've always felt kind of awkward trying to do something in front of the TV... workout, yoga, whatever. :shrug: Maybe it takes getting used to.

Doing my weigh in today, if that's okay! 204 this morning. :sigh: I wish this would go down faster! :brat:

And I'll probably undo a few weeks worth of loss tomorrow. It's my b-day and I will no doubt overindulge. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

FsMummy- Ohh I used to do tae bo too! I could swear I had a tae bo DVD before...Billy Blanks boot camp or something like that, I think I'll have to dig to see if I have it still. And thanks about Emma's hair!! It's one of the few things she inherited from me. Do you have red hair as well? I hope all my babies end up with it. :cloud9:

TL- That's a lb. loss right? I gotta look at the front page to check, but that's still awesome! I've been reading that losing it slow and steady is the best way because you're less likely to gain it all back that way. If that makes sense. :D Off to update the front post. :flower:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> Does anyone feel completely stupid doing DVD workouts in front of the tv? I did a few 10 minute workouts last night off of netflix because it was raining and I couldn't walk outside. And they were fairly fun but at the same time, I felt like a complete moron. I know for a fact that I don't look the same as the lady on the TV. :rofl: Her moves are so perfect and I'm swinging limbs in all directions trying to keep up because I've never done it before so have no clue what she's doing. It also doesn't help that I'm tall and my living room has a ceiling fan so every time I have to lift my arms for a move, I punch the ceiling fan by accident. :dohh::rofl::rofl:

I do!
I do a DVD workout every day, except for the days OH is hope. I just know he'd bust a gut laughing at how stupid I look!!


----------



## cleckner04

I am almost embarrassed to do it in front of Emma.. LOL!! She just sits watching me with a confused look on her face. 

And this convo reminds me of a review I read on amazon for this workout DVD. I'm going to copy and paste because it made me laugh SO hard reading it. I gotta go find it...

Okay..This is a review left by an M. Cruz for the Pussycat Doll Fitness DVD :rofl::
*It's Monday, January 4th. First day back at work. All day long I am mentally psyching myself up to workout because, let's face it, if I loved working out I wouldn't resort to buying a Pussycat Dolls (PCD) Workout DVD at 1:38 am in the morning on Amazon.com. I would be asleep and wake up to take a nice walk. But no. I hate exercise, but love dancing. 

It's 5 pm, I drive home, change into workout clothes, take the dog outside, and I put the DVD in. 

The cheesy music starts and they show close-ups of the PCD girls and they're all sex-ified. Lovely. This DVD is made for 14 year old boys. I am kind of standing there waiting for the darn intro to finish. Robin Antin is apparently the "creator" (or pimp, your call) of the PCD group and she's going on and on about how great this video is. If you do it daily, you'll look like them in no time! 
During this intro all I can think about is 1 thing: 

This was probably a waste of $8. 

But, I am still optimistic, and I even have a water bottle nearby because clearly to look like them, you gotta work out HARD. Sweat, get sore, be outta breath. 

The first part of the workout (a term they use loosely, you'll see why) is set to their popular song "Don't Cha". 

It starts off, and Robin is the one giving the instructions and it's easy. If you can walk forward 3 steps and place your hand on your hips on step 4, you've got 1/4 of the darn routine down. If you can do so while trying to act sexy, you've got another 1/4 of it down. 

I'm doing it, and I keep thinking to myself that I am not remotely sweaty. Not even out of breath. I look at my dog and he's doing the routine because it's that easy. 

At this point I also realize that none of the girls look familiar and this is because it's the PCD from the burlesque show and not PCD the um "singing" group (wink, wink). But this doesn't bother me any, because they all look the same to me. Nicole, the lead "singer", does come out during the 3rd routine to the song "Buttons" if that matters to you or your husband. 

It takes about 15 minutes for Robin to teach you the routine, and during these 15 minutes she also mentions a bajillion times that once you do this DVD you'll really start to see results and get better at the dances. Really? Seriously? If you did this DVD everyday you'd be BORED TO TEARS like another reviewer said. Finally, it's time for you to perform the routine from start to finish. How long is the routine? Oh, roughly 30 seconds long. I'll even summarize it for you: 

<cue the music> 

Bow chicka bow wow. 

Walk 3 steps, place hands on hips on 4. Shake your hips while doing so. Leave lips slightly open to look sexy. 

Do a casual wave of the arm while "hot like me" is playing. 

Bend down to the left and right, run your hands up your thighs, slap your butt cheeks once on each side. (yes, butt cheeks- make sure you slap both- no cheating! This is EXERCISE!) 

Bend down again and on random beats pop your chest out- this will happen 3 times. Pop what your momma gave ya. 

Do some random kickboxing like moves. If it helps, pretend your kicking your PCD DVD into the trash. It helps. 

<cue music still playing but the routine you learned is over> 

What to do now? The girls on the DVD are practicing their pole moves, I guess I'll do that. 

Oh wait, here we go AGAIN. 

Walk 3 steps, place hands on hips on 4. Shake your hips while doing so. Leave lips slightly open to look sexy. 

Do a casual wave of the arm while "hot like me" is playing. 

I think you get the point. You do the "routine" about 5+ times during the song and in between each set you just freestyle some stripper moves hoping your husband/boyfriend/child doesn't walk into the door to see you swinging your hair around while you're in sweatpants. 

Not being too impressed with the first routine, I did decide to move onto the next routine. Maybe they get progressively harder, I thought to myself. 

Up next, burlesque. More stripper moves. 

Robin starts off the segment by telling you to get a boa or a men's tie. I don't have a boa, and my hubby does have a lot of ties, but they're zipper ties. Not gonna work. I finally found a suitable replacement...a pashmina. 

The beautiful, magenta pashmina given to me by a friend/co-worker for Christmas. It is gorgeous. 

The burlesque routine starts off and you hold the boa/pashmina over your head and move your hips from side-to-side. Then, you turn to the right and rub the pashmina over your chest and lift your leg up and rub it on your leg, too. Alright. You're supposed to do all that in like 3 seconds. FAST. They look all hot doing it, and I almost broke the coffee table trying to do it fast and getting my foot caught in the pashmina. 

And this next move nearly caused a HUGE problem. 

You take the boa (or my pashmina, which is considerably larger/heavier than a boa) and you swing it to the left and right. It basically slaps down onto the floor and you snap it back up and repeat on the opposite side. I did this forgetting that there is an obstacle to all this. 

It's called a ceiling fan. The noise and movement my ceiling fan made when I whipped my pashmina up into it nearly made me shart myself. But after I consoled my dog, I went back to the routine. I decided to just not do the whipping/swinging of the pashmina, and I'd be good, right? 

Negative. 

After you rub the boa against your girls, your legs, whip it left and right without killing yourself or your animals, you're supposed to turn to the left, slap the boa onto the floor so that it GOES BETWEEN YOUR LEGS and you grab it with one hand behind/near your butt so you can like rub it between your crotch and look all silly and sexy. 

I watched the PCD do this, and I looked at my pashmina, and I want to say I called it quits. 

But I didn't. 

I tried it once. JUST ONCE. 

Okay, twice. 

And I couldn't grab it behind my butt fast enough because I am like, ya know, FAT. And my butt is FAT, too. And so are my arms. Ugh. 

I whipped my pashmina onto the floor so that it went between my legs and it was just ewww. No way I was going to rub my pashmina into my nether regions like I am trying to hump it or something. 

IT IS A PASHMINA. 

The third routine is set to their song "Buttons" but the only button I pushed was stop on the DVD player. I have tried a ton of workout DVDs, and I have to say this was the most awful one. It's not hard, you could cause bodily harm to humans/animals, and it's a waste of $8. Well, more if you don't have a boa and have to buy one. 

Bottom line, don't buy it. 

Bottom line #2, don't look at me funny when you see me wear my magenta pashmina.*


----------



## jms895

I cant be bothered with workout vids :rofl:

I really havent done much this week :(

Had a pj day today, not eaten badly but just had a small choccie bar. Had 6 hob nobs last night :(


----------



## cleckner04

What's a hob nob? Sounds kinky. :haha::kiss:


----------



## jms895

Ha ha a reallllllly nice biscuit :)


----------



## cleckner04

And....You're still making it sound kinky. LOL! :winkwink:


----------



## jms895

:lol: wish it was!

I just ate some chips (fries) :( this week is not going well!


----------



## cleckner04

You said that last week and you still lost over 2 lbs. :D Don't beat yourself up. Go do a workout DVD and make yourself look and feel like a fool. :haha:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> I am almost embarrassed to do it in front of Emma.. LOL!! She just sits watching me with a confused look on her face.
> 
> And this convo reminds me of a review I read on amazon for this workout DVD. I'm going to copy and paste because it made me laugh SO hard reading it. I gotta go find it...
> 
> Okay..This is a review left by an M. Cruz for the Pussycat Doll Fitness DVD :rofl::
> *It's Monday, January 4th. First day back at work. All day long I am mentally psyching myself up to workout because, let's face it, if I loved working out I wouldn't resort to buying a Pussycat Dolls (PCD) Workout DVD at 1:38 am in the morning on Amazon.com. I would be asleep and wake up to take a nice walk. But no. I hate exercise, but love dancing.
> 
> It's 5 pm, I drive home, change into workout clothes, take the dog outside, and I put the DVD in.
> 
> The cheesy music starts and they show close-ups of the PCD girls and they're all sex-ified. Lovely. This DVD is made for 14 year old boys. I am kind of standing there waiting for the darn intro to finish. Robin Antin is apparently the "creator" (or pimp, your call) of the PCD group and she's going on and on about how great this video is. If you do it daily, you'll look like them in no time!
> During this intro all I can think about is 1 thing:
> 
> This was probably a waste of $8.
> 
> But, I am still optimistic, and I even have a water bottle nearby because clearly to look like them, you gotta work out HARD. Sweat, get sore, be outta breath.
> 
> The first part of the workout (a term they use loosely, you'll see why) is set to their popular song "Don't Cha".
> 
> It starts off, and Robin is the one giving the instructions and it's easy. If you can walk forward 3 steps and place your hand on your hips on step 4, you've got 1/4 of the darn routine down. If you can do so while trying to act sexy, you've got another 1/4 of it down.
> 
> I'm doing it, and I keep thinking to myself that I am not remotely sweaty. Not even out of breath. I look at my dog and he's doing the routine because it's that easy.
> 
> At this point I also realize that none of the girls look familiar and this is because it's the PCD from the burlesque show and not PCD the um "singing" group (wink, wink). But this doesn't bother me any, because they all look the same to me. Nicole, the lead "singer", does come out during the 3rd routine to the song "Buttons" if that matters to you or your husband.
> 
> It takes about 15 minutes for Robin to teach you the routine, and during these 15 minutes she also mentions a bajillion times that once you do this DVD you'll really start to see results and get better at the dances. Really? Seriously? If you did this DVD everyday you'd be BORED TO TEARS like another reviewer said. Finally, it's time for you to perform the routine from start to finish. How long is the routine? Oh, roughly 30 seconds long. I'll even summarize it for you:
> 
> <cue the music>
> 
> Bow chicka bow wow.
> 
> Walk 3 steps, place hands on hips on 4. Shake your hips while doing so. Leave lips slightly open to look sexy.
> 
> Do a casual wave of the arm while "hot like me" is playing.
> 
> Bend down to the left and right, run your hands up your thighs, slap your butt cheeks once on each side. (yes, butt cheeks- make sure you slap both- no cheating! This is EXERCISE!)
> 
> Bend down again and on random beats pop your chest out- this will happen 3 times. Pop what your momma gave ya.
> 
> Do some random kickboxing like moves. If it helps, pretend your kicking your PCD DVD into the trash. It helps.
> 
> <cue music still playing but the routine you learned is over>
> 
> What to do now? The girls on the DVD are practicing their pole moves, I guess I'll do that.
> 
> Oh wait, here we go AGAIN.
> 
> Walk 3 steps, place hands on hips on 4. Shake your hips while doing so. Leave lips slightly open to look sexy.
> 
> Do a casual wave of the arm while "hot like me" is playing.
> 
> I think you get the point. You do the "routine" about 5+ times during the song and in between each set you just freestyle some stripper moves hoping your husband/boyfriend/child doesn't walk into the door to see you swinging your hair around while you're in sweatpants.
> 
> Not being too impressed with the first routine, I did decide to move onto the next routine. Maybe they get progressively harder, I thought to myself.
> 
> Up next, burlesque. More stripper moves.
> 
> Robin starts off the segment by telling you to get a boa or a men's tie. I don't have a boa, and my hubby does have a lot of ties, but they're zipper ties. Not gonna work. I finally found a suitable replacement...a pashmina.
> 
> The beautiful, magenta pashmina given to me by a friend/co-worker for Christmas. It is gorgeous.
> 
> The burlesque routine starts off and you hold the boa/pashmina over your head and move your hips from side-to-side. Then, you turn to the right and rub the pashmina over your chest and lift your leg up and rub it on your leg, too. Alright. You're supposed to do all that in like 3 seconds. FAST. They look all hot doing it, and I almost broke the coffee table trying to do it fast and getting my foot caught in the pashmina.
> 
> And this next move nearly caused a HUGE problem.
> 
> You take the boa (or my pashmina, which is considerably larger/heavier than a boa) and you swing it to the left and right. It basically slaps down onto the floor and you snap it back up and repeat on the opposite side. I did this forgetting that there is an obstacle to all this.
> 
> It's called a ceiling fan. The noise and movement my ceiling fan made when I whipped my pashmina up into it nearly made me shart myself. But after I consoled my dog, I went back to the routine. I decided to just not do the whipping/swinging of the pashmina, and I'd be good, right?
> 
> Negative.
> 
> After you rub the boa against your girls, your legs, whip it left and right without killing yourself or your animals, you're supposed to turn to the left, slap the boa onto the floor so that it GOES BETWEEN YOUR LEGS and you grab it with one hand behind/near your butt so you can like rub it between your crotch and look all silly and sexy.
> 
> I watched the PCD do this, and I looked at my pashmina, and I want to say I called it quits.
> 
> But I didn't.
> 
> I tried it once. JUST ONCE.
> 
> Okay, twice.
> 
> And I couldn't grab it behind my butt fast enough because I am like, ya know, FAT. And my butt is FAT, too. And so are my arms. Ugh.
> 
> I whipped my pashmina onto the floor so that it went between my legs and it was just ewww. No way I was going to rub my pashmina into my nether regions like I am trying to hump it or something.
> 
> IT IS A PASHMINA.
> 
> The third routine is set to their song "Buttons" but the only button I pushed was stop on the DVD player. I have tried a ton of workout DVDs, and I have to say this was the most awful one. It's not hard, you could cause bodily harm to humans/animals, and it's a waste of $8. Well, more if you don't have a boa and have to buy one.
> 
> Bottom line, don't buy it.
> 
> Bottom line #2, don't look at me funny when you see me wear my magenta pashmina.*

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I was laughing so hard I almost peed myself reading that! But that pretty much sums up quite a few workout DVDs I've tried. Anyone ever hear of the Carmen Electra "striptease" workout DVDs? Those were about the same!


----------



## crossroads

great for dunking!


----------



## TigerLady

Hob nobs with cream cheese on them.... Yummmmmmmmmmmmmm :munch:


----------



## CeriB

uuuummmmmmmmm ........... ********* Hob nobssssssss ********** .......... uuuuuuummmmmmmm. Just after I had Erin, my DH would buy the dark choc ones as a treat for me. Only problems is, I would eat the whole pack in one go!!! Not such a good idea!

Ikwym about the DVD workouts! Although, I felt much better doing one of the Davina McCall ones as she is such a loon herself, it seems to make me feel better. I was laughing at the same time and moving like an idiot! Might have to get it back out!


----------



## RedRose

Cleckner :haha::haha::haha: 

3lb down for me ladies :thumbup:

Good luck milky mummies!!


----------



## jms895

Redrose thats great :)

I had a chip sandwich last night :nope:

Now am really fancying choc hob nobs again :rofl:

WILL i be good today? Need to go food shopping really as nothing healthy in now, just convenience stuff!


----------



## MissCurly

i have been hiding from here ladies. have had a bit of a miserable time- two colds and then this week have allowed my biscuits with tea habit to resurface.

so barely any walking, as i havnt felt well and now i think im around the 191lb margin.

i feel more motivated today! 

how is everyone?


----------



## cleckner04

:shock: Well my hard work this week has paid off. I worked my ass off to not gain during AF. I am down to 219!!! Which means I had a 3.4 lb loss this week. :wacko: I am hoping I maintain this because it's almost too hard to believe. :dance: 


Off to update the front post!! Redrose- you did awesome too!! Congrats hun!! :yipee:


----------



## curlykate

Congratulations to the ladies who lost! Great job!
I managed to maintain *again* this week.
It surprised the hell out of me though, because I had a crap week and only worked out once!! I did keep up with the healthy eating though, so that must have helped!


----------



## cleckner04

curlykate- It's awesome that you are able to maintain even with little exercise! If I don't exercise for even one day, I gain a pound or two back. :wacko:


----------



## florabean1981

well, I'm kinda surprised because i only gained half a pound this week, despite no exercise & eating like crazy. I really thought it was gonna be an awful gain, but I was pleasantly surprised :) So, that makes me 148.5 lbs at the moment. I'm hoping for a better week next week!


----------



## m_t_rose

curlykate said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I am almost embarrassed to do it in front of Emma.. LOL!! She just sits watching me with a confused look on her face.
> 
> And this convo reminds me of a review I read on amazon for this workout DVD. I'm going to copy and paste because it made me laugh SO hard reading it. I gotta go find it...
> 
> Okay..This is a review left by an M. Cruz for the Pussycat Doll Fitness DVD :rofl::
> *It's Monday, January 4th. First day back at work. All day long I am mentally psyching myself up to workout because, let's face it, if I loved working out I wouldn't resort to buying a Pussycat Dolls (PCD) Workout DVD at 1:38 am in the morning on Amazon.com. I would be asleep and wake up to take a nice walk. But no. I hate exercise, but love dancing.
> 
> It's 5 pm, I drive home, change into workout clothes, take the dog outside, and I put the DVD in.
> 
> The cheesy music starts and they show close-ups of the PCD girls and they're all sex-ified. Lovely. This DVD is made for 14 year old boys. I am kind of standing there waiting for the darn intro to finish. Robin Antin is apparently the "creator" (or pimp, your call) of the PCD group and she's going on and on about how great this video is. If you do it daily, you'll look like them in no time!
> During this intro all I can think about is 1 thing:
> 
> This was probably a waste of $8.
> 
> But, I am still optimistic, and I even have a water bottle nearby because clearly to look like them, you gotta work out HARD. Sweat, get sore, be outta breath.
> 
> The first part of the workout (a term they use loosely, you'll see why) is set to their popular song "Don't Cha".
> 
> It starts off, and Robin is the one giving the instructions and it's easy. If you can walk forward 3 steps and place your hand on your hips on step 4, you've got 1/4 of the darn routine down. If you can do so while trying to act sexy, you've got another 1/4 of it down.
> 
> I'm doing it, and I keep thinking to myself that I am not remotely sweaty. Not even out of breath. I look at my dog and he's doing the routine because it's that easy.
> 
> At this point I also realize that none of the girls look familiar and this is because it's the PCD from the burlesque show and not PCD the um "singing" group (wink, wink). But this doesn't bother me any, because they all look the same to me. Nicole, the lead "singer", does come out during the 3rd routine to the song "Buttons" if that matters to you or your husband.
> 
> It takes about 15 minutes for Robin to teach you the routine, and during these 15 minutes she also mentions a bajillion times that once you do this DVD you'll really start to see results and get better at the dances. Really? Seriously? If you did this DVD everyday you'd be BORED TO TEARS like another reviewer said. Finally, it's time for you to perform the routine from start to finish. How long is the routine? Oh, roughly 30 seconds long. I'll even summarize it for you:
> 
> <cue the music>
> 
> Bow chicka bow wow.
> 
> Walk 3 steps, place hands on hips on 4. Shake your hips while doing so. Leave lips slightly open to look sexy.
> 
> Do a casual wave of the arm while "hot like me" is playing.
> 
> Bend down to the left and right, run your hands up your thighs, slap your butt cheeks once on each side. (yes, butt cheeks- make sure you slap both- no cheating! This is EXERCISE!)
> 
> Bend down again and on random beats pop your chest out- this will happen 3 times. Pop what your momma gave ya.
> 
> Do some random kickboxing like moves. If it helps, pretend your kicking your PCD DVD into the trash. It helps.
> 
> <cue music still playing but the routine you learned is over>
> 
> What to do now? The girls on the DVD are practicing their pole moves, I guess I'll do that.
> 
> Oh wait, here we go AGAIN.
> 
> Walk 3 steps, place hands on hips on 4. Shake your hips while doing so. Leave lips slightly open to look sexy.
> 
> Do a casual wave of the arm while "hot like me" is playing.
> 
> I think you get the point. You do the "routine" about 5+ times during the song and in between each set you just freestyle some stripper moves hoping your husband/boyfriend/child doesn't walk into the door to see you swinging your hair around while you're in sweatpants.
> 
> Not being too impressed with the first routine, I did decide to move onto the next routine. Maybe they get progressively harder, I thought to myself.
> 
> Up next, burlesque. More stripper moves.
> 
> Robin starts off the segment by telling you to get a boa or a men's tie. I don't have a boa, and my hubby does have a lot of ties, but they're zipper ties. Not gonna work. I finally found a suitable replacement...a pashmina.
> 
> The beautiful, magenta pashmina given to me by a friend/co-worker for Christmas. It is gorgeous.
> 
> The burlesque routine starts off and you hold the boa/pashmina over your head and move your hips from side-to-side. Then, you turn to the right and rub the pashmina over your chest and lift your leg up and rub it on your leg, too. Alright. You're supposed to do all that in like 3 seconds. FAST. They look all hot doing it, and I almost broke the coffee table trying to do it fast and getting my foot caught in the pashmina.
> 
> And this next move nearly caused a HUGE problem.
> 
> You take the boa (or my pashmina, which is considerably larger/heavier than a boa) and you swing it to the left and right. It basically slaps down onto the floor and you snap it back up and repeat on the opposite side. I did this forgetting that there is an obstacle to all this.
> 
> It's called a ceiling fan. The noise and movement my ceiling fan made when I whipped my pashmina up into it nearly made me shart myself. But after I consoled my dog, I went back to the routine. I decided to just not do the whipping/swinging of the pashmina, and I'd be good, right?
> 
> Negative.
> 
> After you rub the boa against your girls, your legs, whip it left and right without killing yourself or your animals, you're supposed to turn to the left, slap the boa onto the floor so that it GOES BETWEEN YOUR LEGS and you grab it with one hand behind/near your butt so you can like rub it between your crotch and look all silly and sexy.
> 
> I watched the PCD do this, and I looked at my pashmina, and I want to say I called it quits.
> 
> But I didn't.
> 
> I tried it once. JUST ONCE.
> 
> Okay, twice.
> 
> And I couldn't grab it behind my butt fast enough because I am like, ya know, FAT. And my butt is FAT, too. And so are my arms. Ugh.
> 
> I whipped my pashmina onto the floor so that it went between my legs and it was just ewww. No way I was going to rub my pashmina into my nether regions like I am trying to hump it or something.
> 
> IT IS A PASHMINA.
> 
> The third routine is set to their song "Buttons" but the only button I pushed was stop on the DVD player. I have tried a ton of workout DVDs, and I have to say this was the most awful one. It's not hard, you could cause bodily harm to humans/animals, and it's a waste of $8. Well, more if you don't have a boa and have to buy one.
> 
> Bottom line, don't buy it.
> 
> Bottom line #2, don't look at me funny when you see me wear my magenta pashmina.*
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I was laughing so hard I almost peed myself reading that! But that pretty much sums up quite a few workout DVDs I've tried. Anyone ever hear of the Carmen Electra "striptease" workout DVDs? Those were about the same!Click to expand...

OK so I am a little behind but laughing from that review was the most exercise I have had all week :blush: So I am up again to 153 which was my starting weight :dohh: but I have had a really stressful week my brother needs surgery on his collar bone which keeps getting pushed back and my grandmother had heart surgery which had many complications and now she is in a medically induced coma. So needless to say I have been eating everything in sight which included a little slice off my butter stick :nope: I really need to learn how to not emotionally eat.


----------



## curlykate

:hugs: m_t_rose
It's tough when there are so many things going on. I hope your Grandma gets better soon, and that your brother gets his surgery soon.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh no m_t!! :(:hugs: I'm so sorry about your grandma and brother. Emotional eating is the hardest part about trying to lose. Especially when we are emotional eaters by nature. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## venusrockstar

I lost 2 pounds this week! Finally after 3 weeks of it not budging, I'll take it! Only like 40 more to go now.. *sigh*


----------



## cleckner04

Well done venus!! :dance:


----------



## CeriB

Well done everyone!! Pass some loss dust my way please!!! Weigh in is Tuesday and I had pizza for tea last night and a bag of mini choc fingers today! Need to get my head into gear!! Thats the bad thing about weekends - it all goes to pot!


----------



## **angel**

Sorry ive not been on ladies its a quick update im afraid im now down to 12lb 7 lb so thats 16 lb in 6 weeks :o 

well done everyone else will be back soon i promise xx


----------



## jms895

MissCurly said:


> i have been hiding from here ladies. have had a bit of a miserable time- two colds and then this week have allowed my biscuits with tea habit to resurface.
> 
> so barely any walking, as i havnt felt well and now i think im around the 191lb margin.
> 
> i feel more motivated today!
> 
> how is everyone?




cleckner04 said:


> :shock: Well my hard work this week has paid off. I worked my ass off to not gain during AF. I am down to 219!!! Which means I had a 3.4 lb loss this week. :wacko: I am hoping I maintain this because it's almost too hard to believe. :dance:
> 
> 
> Off to update the front post!! Redrose- you did awesome too!! Congrats hun!! :yipee:




florabean1981 said:


> well, I'm kinda surprised because i only gained half a pound this week, despite no exercise & eating like crazy. I really thought it was gonna be an awful gain, but I was pleasantly surprised :) So, that makes me 148.5 lbs at the moment. I'm hoping for a better week next week!




venusrockstar said:


> I lost 2 pounds this week! Finally after 3 weeks of it not budging, I'll take it! Only like 40 more to go now.. *sigh*




**angel** said:


> Sorry ive not been on ladies its a quick update im afraid im now down to 12lb 7 lb so thats 16 lb in 6 weeks :o
> 
> well done everyone else will be back soon i promise xx

Well done on the losses everyone! I not done to great last few days, been ok but having a glass of red. I been on scales tho and they showing a loss :wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

Are you tandem feeding jms? That could be helping with the loss even if you aren't eating the best. Lucky girl!! :flower:


----------



## jms895

No not tandem but am eating well just going over a bit with calories each day. Think havig 2 keeps me on my toes tho! x


----------



## cleckner04

I'm sure it does!! I cannot imagine having another right now with the way Emma is. She's pretty high needs with wanting constant attention and tantrums over small things. :dohh: Two would probably tip me over the edge. Although a second baby might distract Emma a bit too. :haha:


----------



## FsMummy

i caved and weighed myself today and im still bang on the same weight. i guess its good i havent gained as i literall have done zero exercise but i was hoping that in 3 weeks i mightve atleast lost 1lb lol well done on the losses everyone x


----------



## jms895

OOoh I have woke up starving this morning!" Had 2 slices toast and a big bowl bran flakes!


----------



## FsMummy

jms895 said:


> OOoh I have woke up starving this morning!" Had 2 slices toast and a big bowl bran flakes!

i hate waking up starving hungry, its awful lol how did the rest of your day go?


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks and you? Been good with the eating, may have gone over a few hundred calories but oh well!

Taking Caine swimming in the morning and its the weekly weigh in ! Hows you?


----------



## jms895

2 pound off for me this week yay!

4 and half loss total now for 2 weeks :)


----------



## florabean1981

well done everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Hi girls, I want to loose my baby weight (plus a little more) but because of feeding I'm constantly hungry! Can I just ask what you all do about the 'feeding munchies'? xxx


----------



## florabean1981

I try to eat fruit & yogurts instead of my usual biscuits & cheese n goodies! and try to drink more (which I suck at!) because it's really easy to confuse thirst for hunger apparently. I used to be so good about drinking with every feed & now I just forget! :dohh:


----------



## CeriB

I let myself have a small (about 3 squares) amount of choc a day. I quite look forward to it so I wait utnil I really want it and it tastes soooo much better!!!! I also try to keep slices of fruit and veg in the fridge so I can pick on that rather than rubbish!

I was wondering if anyone had any fave recipes that are low fat they wanted to share? I have one for chilli

Spoiler
Fry 1 whole onion (sliced) and 2 garlic cloves (minced) in fry light (spray oil). Add lean mince and cook until starting to brown. Add red chilli (I use lazy chilli cos I am!) and chilli powder to taste. Add salt and pepper, cinammon stick and bay leaf. Stir in 1 can of chopped tomatoes, 3 squeezes of tomato puree and half pint of beef stock. Cook until it starts to thicken and add in a tin of kidney beans. Keep cooking ..... until done! When I did Slimming world - this was syn free!! Unless you had it with rice - you were allowed a small portion of rice for about 5syns (your allowed 15syns a day)
and rissotto

Spoiler
Fry 1 whole onion (sliced) and 2 garlic cloves (minced) in fry light. Add 1 courgette, 2 peppers (all sliced/chopped up). Ad in 250g of rissotto rice and fry until the rice starts to crack. Prepare 750ml of stock (I use a chicken oxo cube and a teaspoon od chicken bovril) and pur in about 100ml now. Stir - keep an eye on it until the liquid has been soaked up. Add in chopped mushrooms and another 100ml stock. Keep stiring until the stock has soaked in and add another 100ml - kep doing this until all 750ml stock has gone. You can stir in more than 100ml at a time if you want, but it is better to do it slowly. To make it creamy, I tend to stir in 2 tablespoons of Quark cheese right at the end. You can use whatever veg you want and can also add meat/fish if you want. This recipe was also free on SW - it would have syns in if you added meat.


----------



## jms895

OMG I lurrrrrrrve Risotto thanks!

I also dont deny myself choc or chips etc.... just have a small amount!

I eat yoghurt and fruit too for munchies instead of the dreaded hob nobs and cheese on toast!


----------



## hel_5

hi :hi:
do you mind if i join, i currently weigh 136lbs and i want to get back down to my pre-preg weight of 128lbs - i know i dont have much to lose but i seem to have lost ALL of my will power (ive started putting weight on:cry:)

I need someone to kick me up the ass and stop me eating chocolate and the leftovers of my daughters tea:dohh:


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks for the replies! Also how do you loose weight? Just healthy eating and exercise or do you count calories? How many calories a day do you have? xx


----------



## venusrockstar

Pixxie said:


> Hi girls, I want to loose my baby weight (plus a little more) but because of feeding I'm constantly hungry! Can I just ask what you all do about the 'feeding munchies'? xxx

I keep lots of fruits and veggies on hand for snacks during the day.

As for my weight loss, I am going to the gym doing heavy weight lifting and cardio and watching what I eat. I have no idea how many calories I'm eating, probably in the 1500-1800/day range.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm not eating any differently to lose weight, just doing an hour of cardio and 45 minute walks every day. :thumbup: 

I might start adding in some weights soon. I just have a weight bench and barbells but I've been reading it helps burn calories faster during cardio if you lift weights first. Anyone know if there is truth to this?!


----------



## venusrockstar

cleckner04 said:


> I'm not eating any differently to lose weight, just doing an hour of cardio and 45 minute walks every day. :thumbup:
> 
> I might start adding in some weights soon. I just have a weight bench and barbells but I've been reading it helps burn calories faster during cardio if you lift weights first. Anyone know if there is truth to this?!

I had a trainer on and off for 3 years prior to getting pregnant and he was also big on lifting before cardio and apparently it is true. I have been continuing to do this and I'm sure it would work wonders if I could just stop eating so much crap *LOL*


----------



## florabean1981

I'm calorie counting, about 1800 a day & it seems to be working for me. I don't deny myself anything, but I'm really trying hard with portion size control.


----------



## jms895

Cleckner I watched a documentary and cardio burns while you do it, weights etc burns still overnight and morning, so prob true!


----------



## curlykate

jms895 said:


> Cleckner I watched a documentary and cardio burns while you do it, weights etc burns still overnight and morning, so prob true!

Also, the higher your muscle mass, the more calories you burn. Even when standing still, if you have more muscle, you burn more calories.


----------



## cleckner04

So I need to bring the weight bench from the garage up into my workout room. :haha: I wish I had an actual weight machine. Like a bowflex or something...


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I haven't been on in a while. 
I was moving and such.
I decided not to weigh myself on Friday, I knew i didn't want to see the number
I have been VERY bad.
On friday I will weigh myself again.

Congrats to all the ladies that had weight lost on friday :)


----------



## CeriB

Clekner - that is definitely true! I had a trainer at my gym and was doing an hour cardio then a body pump (weighs and cardio combined) class. The only thing is that weightloss will slow down as you loose fat but gain muscle. Might be worth measuring your waist. hips, arms and legs for a more accurate record of loss?

I weighed myself this morning .... managed to lose 5lbs!!! I think it may be still baby weight as LO is only 2months old today. Anyway, 5lbs closer!!!


----------



## jms895

CeriB well done!

I seem to have gaioned a pound over night, must be good today!!!! :grr: going for a long walk!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey girls, haven't had internet in months, had to do it all via crappy phones, so missed bnb loads!! I got weighed today and i'm at 154 lbs so lost 2 lbs!! Although, I think it's more because Ollie hasn't had booby in 2 days, so my boobs were all full of milk, and they weighed a tonne!! lol, and now I have a massive bandage on my leg, so I'll weigh myself when the bandage is off and my boobs are empty just to make sure!! x


----------



## jms895

Is it really possible to gain 2 pound overnight because I binged on a chinese and had tonnes carbs :( ??


----------



## curlykate

It is. I gained 5lbs overnight a while ago. Not sure why, because I didn't eat much the day before. I put it down to just being part of my cycle, because I lost it shortly, when AF started.


----------



## jms895

OMG am gutted, hoping its fluid retention too cos of the salt in the chinese :shrug: ??

Just been for a long walk and had loads of water and fruit. Stew for tea!


----------



## cleckner04

Yup definitely possible jms. But I bet if you are good today, it'll come right back off for you. :flower: 

Jellybeann Hi!! :wave: I'll go update the front now. :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Quick question, Are you girls opposed to me deleting some of the girls from our main list? Some girls just came in once and have never been back to update. :shrug: It just makes it harder on me to scroll through girls that don't participate to find the names of girls that actually do come in and update.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm still here. Don't delete me! lol


----------



## cleckner04

:lol: I wasn't gonna delete you. :kiss: I'll keep around ones that have joined recently. It's the ones that joined back in December but haven't been back that I'm thinking of. :haha:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

yayyyy :) lol


----------



## curlykate

I'm okay with that. If they do come back, we can always put them back on the list.


----------



## Deux

I didn't weigh in last week, the twins have not let me get to the computer much. I'm still in, I will weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh I'm not trying to freak any of you out. :lol: I wouldn't delete your name if you come in here regularly or more than once for that matter. :winkwink: I'm gonna look through them now.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I only got rid of like 3-4 girls..:haha: Each were girls that literally only came on this thread once to give stats and than never returned again after months. The girls I got rid of, feel free to speak up if you still want to participate. :hugs: I'm not deleting to be mean, it's just easier for me to keep a more updated list of participants. :flower:


----------



## Pixxie

I started on Monday! :) Start weight 121lbs (also current weight) Goal weight 110lbs 

I totally suck, I've cracked on every day except the first :rofl: xxx


----------



## curlykate

Well, I've gained again. 3 lbs to be exact. I think it's just that time in my cycle where I gain a few pounds, because I've been really good this week with eating, and I worked out every day. I bet in a few days, those 3 lbs disappear.


----------



## cleckner04

Pixie- Added you hun! :flower:

Well, I wasn't very good this week either. I even skipped my hour of cardio twice this week. :dohh: But I'm still down 1.4 lbs so I'll take it!


----------



## Deux

Lithium battery on my scale is dead.....last time I was 133 so that's what I will stick to until next week.


----------



## jms895

I have done my back in good and proper and bed ridden :( no exercise and can see me gaining on weigh in Mon :(


----------



## cleckner04

Oh no jms!! :( :hugs: Feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## hel_5

well ive managed to lose 2lbs :happydance: really really not sure how, but id say its all going to go back on as we are going away this weekend:dohh:


----------



## FsMummy

hey just wanted to check in. jms i hope u r better soon :hugs: im due to weigh in on 28th. not expecting any loss thogh x


----------



## cleckner04

Well done hel_5!! 

FsMummy- Sometimes it's the weeks that I don't expect a loss that I get pleasantly surprised! :D


----------



## venusrockstar

Well, I didn't lose a &$%*#&@ thing again this week. This is starting to get really discouraging. I lost 8 pounds in January, and only 2 in February...that is not good enough for me. 

Congrats to all the ladies who lost! :hugs:


----------



## Pixxie

Bad Pixxie, bad Pixxie, must not be tempted by OH's unhealthy food :dohh: xx


----------



## CeriB

I have been quite good this week - but I am about to have pizza! In laws are visiting and they wanted pizza and treating us, so ..............

Will have to be extra good this weekend and hope weigh in goes ok! Good luck for everyone else weekend - they really are the hardest part!


----------



## florabean1981

for got to post yeatserday! I'm down to 147 lbs. :) Been walking loads this week & now I've got my new connecta intergra, so hping to get out n about a lot more everyday & get my muscles working!


----------



## m_t_rose

So I haven't been updating or losing lately which sucks but I have been very stressed and I am a stress eater so I am pretty much just gaining. I leave from Cuba in 5 days and I know I wont be eating healthy there so I think when I get home I would like to start fresh with a new start weight if that's alright. Congrats everyone who lost in the past couple of weeks and I will update when I get home from Cuba!


----------



## cleckner04

m_t- That is MORE than okay hun. I'm starting to feel a bit like you in that regard. Just wanting to start fresh. I didn't work out last night and I mysteriously gained 2 lbs overnight. :growlmad: You enjoy your vacation and don't worry a bit about what your eating. That's what vacations are for!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## jms895

No loss for me, seem to have gained a pound but please dont edit the front cleckner as am hoping it will be off this week..... been laid up with bad back so thats prob why, x


----------



## florabean1981

hope your back feels better soon!


----------



## curlykate

Hope your back feels better soon, jms!
m_t-enjoy your holiday! Don't worry about what you're eating. You're under all kinds of stress right now, just enjoy getting away from it all for a few days!

Well, I lost 2 of those lbs I put on the other day. Still heavier than I was last week though, so I'll keep working hard!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I haven't lost any weight. Not even shifted an ounce. lol!


----------



## jms895

:hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Sounds like everyone is having a fairly bad week already. :hugs: all around. Any of you that ever want to start fresh on the front page is more than welcome to. I know it doesn't change anything but sometimes I think a fresh attitude helps get back into the gear of losing. IYKWIM. :haha: Or maybe I'm just crazy. :lol: So if you ever want your front post edited, feel free to ask. :flower: 

I thankfully lost that 2 lbs. I worked out like crazy yesterday to do it, but I got rid of it so I'm happy with that. I know this is why we shouldn't weigh ourselves every day but if I didn't weigh in every day, how would I know I gained! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

I've lost a grand total of.........

0lbs! :dohh: :haha: Suppose it could be worse, I could have gained. I just have the most monstrous appetite I've ever known, those 4pm munchies kick in and fruit just doesn't cut it! Bummer xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Well I worked out normally yesterday and didn't eat anything bad but I somehow gained a lb. overnight. WTF?! All of this is starting to really get me down. I was chugging along and than suddenly this week nothing is doing the trick. :( So I'll probably have to update with a gain on Friday.


----------



## CeriB

I stayed the same this week too! Better than a gain I suppose - have been quite naughty the last few days. Will be better now (well, until Friday when I go to to London for the wkend!)


----------



## venusrockstar

I went to the gym today and I don't normally go on Tuesday's. My husband was home from work today so I said why not. I went and did 40 min on the elliptical and 20 on the treadmill. I haven't eaten anything bad yet this week. Hopefully I can keep this up for the rest of the week so I actually lose something this week.


----------



## jms895

I have been bad again today :(
Filling my face as been resting and doing not much else.
Am hoping to get out and about tomorrow and back on track! x


----------



## cleckner04

Well ladies..I'm at the end of my tether here. I gained another pound overnight. :cry: I have a feeling part of this is because I switched my workout to emma's naptime instead of her bedtime. So I've been going to bed a bit earlier but last week when I lost over 2 lbs., I was napping with Emma during the day and working out around 11PM at night. So that's the main change that I did this week. 

I think I'm going to restart my start weight and try to give next week a completely fresh approach. I kept saying I want to start lifting a few weights before doing cardio and I still haven't brought the weight bench in from the garage. So that is my mission today. And starting tomorrow, I'm going restart my stats and hopefully it will make my brain restart itself too because in my mind I keep beating myself up over this week. I've went back and forth between wanting to quit, and wanting to take a pound of laxatives to shit out the weight. :rofl::rofl: 

So please ladies, any encouragement or advice would be super appreciated!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Cleckner, I don't suppose you are losing weight but putting muscle mass on? Muscle is denser than fat, and weighs more, so it could be that you are just getting more muscles?? x


----------



## jms895

I agree wss ^^^ :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah but a 2 lb gain from muscle? I can't see me putting on that much muscle! The only thing I added this week was 20 minutes on the elliptical and I only did that for 3 days. :wacko: I know my weight is gonna fluctuate but for some reason this week it's just been building up and getting to me more and more each day. Which is odd because it's not the first time I've had a gain. I'll blame it on hormones. :haha:

I'm sorry I keep ranting on here. :blush: Today I've been trying to clear my head and I'm scrubbing my house down. It's what I do when I get upset. :haha: I'm waiting for the floors to dry atm so I can move furniture back around. I think the main thing is it has hit me that DH's deployment is basically at it's halfway point right now. So I only have 3 more months to reach my first goal of 200 lbs(Pre-Emma weight). Because once he's back we'll be trying for another baby. 



Anyways, I hope you are all doing well! You ladies give me motivation to keep going! Most of you are way smaller than me so that makes me want to do better too. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Well after scrubbing my entire house and getting in a really good workout today, I can definitely say I'm feeling much better. I think I was overreacting a bit about the small gain and I need to just take the punches as they come and stop being such a whiner. :haha: So although I have a feeling I'll be adding weight to my ticker tomorrow, I'm okay with that! I plan on giving it my all next week. :D


----------



## JellyBeann

cleckner04 said:


> Well after scrubbing my entire house and getting in a really good workout today, I can definitely say I'm feeling much better. I think I was overreacting a bit about the small gain and I need to just take the punches as they come and stop being such a whiner. :haha: So although I have a feeling I'll be adding weight to my ticker tomorrow, I'm okay with that! I plan on giving it my all next week. :D

Thats an amazing attitude! I'll weigh on Sunday and post up for you, my scales broke! (they say i'm a stone lighter than I actually am...I'd take it, but it's not true, so I won't cheat haha!)


----------



## florabean1981

you could even be retaining fluid Cleckner? drink more water coz fluid pushes fluid, supposedly.

I'm on a mega AF at the moment. I didn't lose anything this week, but I didn't gain either, so in light of it being the wrong time of the month, maintaining my 147lbs is good enough for me. I've been feeling utterly drained this week too, and having major bach ache & cramps in my legs. Stupid body hates me... which is fair enough coz I hate it too, lol!


----------



## cleckner04

JellyBeann- I need one of those scales!! :lol: 


Well I was completely wrong to be upset. And I actually know why now. I was gaining because I ovulated. Because the two days that I was gaining and gaining, my CBFM was showing me peaks too. Today it finally went back down to low and guess what?! The extra 2 lbs vanished!!! AND I actually managed to somehow lose 0.2 lbs!! My bitching and moaning paid off! :haha: 

I seriously do apologize for being so negative & moany yesterday. I'm not typically like that! I hate being like that. :( But I hope I didn't annoy you all too much. I know we all need to whine sometimes so feel free to whine too! :haha:


----------



## hel_5

God everyones allowed to moan!!!!! but at least its all worked itself out!!! (well done on the loss!)

Well im refusing to weigh myself as i know ive put on weight and i dont even know why im bothering at the mo, we went away last weekend and we 
are heading away for a few nights on sunday:happydance: so come next fri i might have to start fresh as i will prob put on more weight than i want to know about!:nope: BUT i am going to try and swim (minus the kids) every day so hopefully it wont be too bad! - god i sound like im always on hol (im not btw) but its too busy at work so DH cant take too many hols so having to settle for 2 short breaks


----------



## FsMummy

hey all, how we all doing? im still bang on the same weight but this week ive started the school run again so thats a cpl miles a day walking i guess, will have to wait and see if i lose any!


----------



## JellyBeann

cleckner04 said:


> *JellyBeann- I need one of those scales*!! :lol:
> 
> 
> Well I was completely wrong to be upset. And I actually know why now. I was gaining because I ovulated. Because the two days that I was gaining and gaining, my CBFM was showing me peaks too. Today it finally went back down to low and guess what?! The extra 2 lbs vanished!!! AND I actually managed to somehow lose 0.2 lbs!! My bitching and moaning paid off! :haha:
> 
> I seriously do apologize for being so negative & moany yesterday. I'm not typically like that! I hate being like that. :( But I hope I didn't annoy you all too much. I know we all need to whine sometimes so feel free to whine too! :haha:

 
Haha...I know, my friends use them, come out looking confused, and I have to explain lol! We know if someone's used them, tehy look confuused!

And yay for the loss again! x


----------



## venusrockstar

I will do my weigh in tomorrow morning! *crossing fingers*


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: 

I don't make it in here very much. :nope: Sorry! But I wanted to check in. I actually weighed myself last week, but had no change. :growlmad: I didn't have a chance to get in here and report it. 

I didn't weigh myself today... on purpose. A new gym finally opened in my town and it has a creche!! :yipee: So, I signed up. Child care was a major drawback keeping me from the gym. It opened on March 1 and I've gone every day. YES! I'm actually getting up at 430am, taking DK with me and making it to the gym by 500 am (Otter stays home and sleeps, but his dad is still sleeping, too, so that is okay). I work out until 6 or 615, then get home, get the kids ready for the day, and head off to work.

I feel great so far. But I wanted to let the routine of it all settle out this week and probably start weighing myself next Friday. Hopefully I will see a bit of progress. FX!

C, I've never heard of gaining when ovulating! :huh: Is that normal for you? I'm glad it melted afterward, though!


----------



## jms895

Great PMA Cleckner!

I need some of that, am feeling really crappy today feel fat and bloated and ate a curry and flapjack :nope: I really need some motivation to get back on track. I was doing so well before I did my back in! :(


----------



## cleckner04

I'm not sure if it's normal for me! I know last month I had a similar week of frustration so it could be possible. This was my first month using the CBFM so it's the first time I've ever actually known when I'm ovulating. We'll see if I get this same issue next month. A girl in my august mommy group said she gets the same thing! Weird!! :wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

jms895 said:


> Great PMA Cleckner!
> 
> I need some of that, am feeling really crappy today feel fat and bloated and ate a curry and flapjack :nope: I really need some motivation to get back on track. I was doing so well before I did my back in! :(

Aww. :hugs: That was me yesterday morning! I seriously just wanted to quit completely. Maybe give yourself a fresh start and try to think of small things you can change. Even if its something simple like drinking more water. (which is one of the hardest things for me to remember)


----------



## MissCurly

aww clecknar, its allowed!!

and i cannot believe it, my af came!!! i have had stupendous chocolate cravings for the last week or so, and i did indulge every day too. but luckily and weirdly, i seem to have maintained my weight at 190 ish.


----------



## venusrockstar

I lost 1 pound. I've just entered wonderland, sitting at 199 now. It's not as much as I was hoping for since I busted my ass this week, but at least it's something I guess.


----------



## cleckner04

Well done venus!! That's what us bigger girls are striving for. Seeing a 1 as the first number of our weight. :lol:


----------



## curlykate

Well, I've done it now, ladies. I won''t be losing any weight anytime soon.
Thursday night I was visiting my parents, and I had just finished feeding Devin and was walking downstairs with him to put him to bed. I thought I had reached the bottom step, but I still had one more. I missed the step, and fell. I twisted, and broke my leg. The larger bone broke in one spot, the smaller bone broke into 4 pieces. Thankfully Devin was unharmed, but obviously I'm a completely different story!!
I had surgery, and they've put a long rod into my leg to hold the bones together so they'll heal. I'm not allowed putting any weight on it for at least 6 weeks, and the cast will be on for at least 6 weeks after that.
So unless I stop eating, I won't be losing any weight because I can't exercise.


----------



## cleckner04

OMG!!! :hugs::hugs: I'm glad you are 'okay'. I can say my mom broke her leg back in '08 from a car crash and she lost like 40 lbs because of it. I think it's because she couldn't move around, therefore couldn't get up to get snacks. :lol: So you never know!! Take it easy hun. That must be terrible! :(:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Also to add, For a second when I read your first sentence, I thought you were gonna announce you were pregnant and that's why you won't be losing weight anymore. :haha:


----------



## Deux

You poor thing! That's rough! 

I'm a day late, the twins have been super hard lately, one had 2 bottom teeth pop through and the other is working on teeth plus has eczema. So it is close to impossible to leave them for 2 seconds.

Long story short I'm down to 132.


----------



## cleckner04

Well done Deux!!! :D


----------



## venusrockstar

curlykate - OMG! Glad to see that you're okay from the fall, but boo to not being able to workout. Hopefully your leg heals up fast.


----------



## curlykate

I'm hoping it heals fast too. They had me up on the crutches today, going up and down stairs because I have to use stairs at home. It was tough work! Hopefully I can just do that and lose a bit of weight! lol
I'm joking though...right now my focus is on getting better, and spending time with my little man. He's quite traumatized from the fall, the craziness afterwards, and then not being able to see me, except for an hour a day for the last two days. So I'm just going to relax for the next few weeks and snuggle with my little man.


----------



## jms895

Well done Deux and Venus
Curlykate :hugs:
I been eating lots of cake as making practice runs for C|aines bday but managed to lose the 2 pound I gained with a bad back. So back to whats on the 1st post now :)


----------



## JellyBeann

:hugs:Oh no curlykate...glad it's just a broken leg and nothing more serious though, and that little man is okay!

I forgot to weigh in yesterday...oops!! But my MIL told me I looked thinner!! Gotter be a good sign, right? Anyway, I might weigh tomorrow when I go to the supermarket on their weighing machines...maybe, If I'm brave enough to do it in public lol!


----------



## CeriB

Wooow - CurlyKate!!! Glad you and LO are 'ok', apart from the leg of course! Get well soon!

I have had a crazy week with inlaws visiting then the weekend visiting friends in essex so doubt I will have a loss tmro! Hopefully will stay the same though!!!


----------



## Pixxie

Well 4 slices (yes FOUR!) of cheesecake in 2 days means I am up 1lb this week... and its pancake day :cry: 

I'm terrible at sensible dieting, I'm a strict diet or pig out kinda girl lol.


----------



## MissCurly

curlykate-wow, hope you're ok!

guys, im really lacking motivation at the moment, did lots and lots of walking this week, but sleep deprivation is getting to me now and cant seem to do much without wanting to go to sleep.


----------



## curlykate

Well, I really can't tell if I've lost any weight this week or not. Although I may have, seeing as my appetite has been shit and I haven't been eating much.
However, this cast weighs a tonne, although I don't know exactly how much. I guess I can get a basis weight and keep track from here. Although next week I get a new cast, so there's no point in doing that.


----------



## cleckner04

Aww :hugs: Curlykate. I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised and have some good weight loss from all of this. How are you doing besides that? Is it difficult taking care of LO or do you have someone there helping? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## curlykate

Well, I sure hope I'm losing weight! I haven't had much of an appetite so I'm not eating as much. And you were right...I can't get up and snack, so I'm not eating all that crap! And as for exercising....just try walking around on crutches, or lifting a leg with an extra 10 pounds of cast on it, or getting in or out of bed or the couch, or hobbling around the kitchen trying to get food, or hauling your ass up and down the stairs with only one good leg. It takes a lot of effort! I'm hoping I'm burning a lot of extra calories!
If I remember tomorrow morning, I'll weigh myself and see what I am. I guarantee you it'll be more though, because of the weight of the cast!!
As for looking after LO, it's difficult. I can't put any weight on my leg, so everything is done with crutches. And as it's only been a week, I'm not going to push it and do too much, so the most I'm doing right now is feeding him. For his solid food, OH gets it ready, then brings LO to me in his highchair, and I feed him that.
Right now MIL is here, to help look after LO while OH is at work. (Shoot me now).......


----------



## cleckner04

Well only a 0.4 loss for me this week. :dohh: I was down 2 lbs and I held it off all week until yesterday it was all back. No clue what's going on there. AF should be here soon so maybe it's a pre-AF bloat hitting me. I'm trying not to let it get to me but I admit I had a bit of a panic yesterday again. BUT, I did measure myself for the first time last week while I was panicking. And I measured myself this morning. It's a 5 inch loss! :shock: I just wish the pounds would move! I know it's because I'm in the second half of my cycle so hopefully once AF leaves, it'll just fall off me. :haha:


----------



## venusrockstar

I didn't lose anything again this week. Surprise, surprise.

I just don't get it. I'm not eating bad and I worked out 4 times this week. Maybe I'm not eating enough....ugh, this is so frustrating.


----------



## crossroads

venusrockstar said:


> I didn't lose anything again this week. Surprise, surprise.
> 
> I just don't get it. I'm not eating bad and I worked out 4 times this week. Maybe I'm not eating enough....ugh, this is so frustrating.

:hugs: Neither did I.

Is your AF due by any chance? Water retention!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm feeling your pain venus. It's starting to get ridiculous. My AF is here now though. Started overnight so that explains some of it for me. Everyone keeps telling me to change up my exercise routine bc apparently the body 'gets used' to it. :shrug: I haven't changed anything though. :haha: I'm almost to the point of wanting to start completely over and maybe buy a good workout DVD to add in and actually start dieting. :rofl: Because I haven't dieted at all yet. But I need to do something to get my mind back into the game bc I'm starting to hate all of this.


----------



## venusrockstar

I shouldn't get my AF for at least another week. Gah.


----------



## cleckner04

I just restarted my ticker and front post. I think if it looks like I haven't made any progress than it'll somehow make me work harder. :rofl::rofl: A mental trickery of sorts. 

Venus- you have been losing for much longer than this thread has been around right? Maybe you are just hitting a plateau and somehow gotta get over that hump before the loss starts again. I'm really clueless about this stuff but that's what people say to me when I'm feeling bad about not losing. :lol:


----------



## crossroads

I've got 11 pounds to lose. 

Going to weigh myself at mums later, but AF is due so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## jms895

One pound off for me this week. So 5 1/2 pound total loss now :)


----------



## venusrockstar

I have been on a weight loss journey since 2006. My highest weight being 261 pounds (Jan '06) and then my lowest being 148 when I got married in Oct 2008. I put on some weight after the honeymoon and then got pregnant, so I'm trying to get back down to my wedding weight. It's been an ongoing struggle, but it's always worth it.


----------



## m_t_rose

I feel as if I missed so much the last week. Curlykate sorry to hear about you fall :hugs:

I ate a ton in Cuba and now weigh... 161.4 eeep. DH wants to start TTC in mid April but I have told him I am not TTC until I reach 146. Now that he knows that he may be a bit more encouraging and go for more walks with me and such. I really hope that most of my weight gain is from bloat from traveling or something because I know I ate a lot but 10lbs worth of food in a week :dohh: It was nice to have a total relaxation week and not care what I ate and now I feel refreshed again and ready to start anew.


----------



## cleckner04

jms- Well done!! :dance: 

Venus- So you're a bit of an expert than after losing for so long! :D

m_t- I'm glad you had a good vacation!! Jealous here! I would love to kick back right about now. 


Well, I weighed myself this morning and the 2 lbs I gained last week fell back off. Thank god. So AF was just being a bitch for me but she's almost gone now so hopefully I can have a few weeks of losing before ovulation. I really hate being a woman sometimes...:wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

jms- are the stats on the front right for you? You said you've had a 5.5 loss but I only have 3.5 recorded..:dohh: So let me know if it's wrong and I'll fix it. :thumbup:


----------



## CeriB

:brat: :grr: :brat: :grr: :brat: :grr: :brat: :grr: :brat:

So, in 3 weeks I have lost a big fat NOTHING!!!!!!! TBH, I have been half hearted and not massively trying, but I didn't think I should due to BFing? Everyone says that I shouldn't diet properly until I finish BF as it could affect my supply? Any truth in this ladies?

I have decided to set myself a goal - that should help!! I am having a big girly night on the 11th June, which will be my first night out/drink since I found out I was pg. Thats in 13 weeks and I have 21lbs to target. So, I need to average about 2lbs a week, with the occassional 1lb here and there.

With all the success stories I am reading here, I can do it! Hopefully .....

Congrats to all who have lost this week!!


----------



## jms895

Hi cleckner my stats should be:

jms895
Start Weight- 196 lbs.
Goal Weight- 168 lbs.
Current Weight- 190.5 lbs.
Total Loss- 5.5 lbs.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Changed for you! :D


----------



## m_t_rose

Cleckner could you change my stats on the front page to be 

Start weight - 161.4
Goal Weight - 136
Current Weight - 161.4
Total Loss - 0

I just feel as if I am never going to be 153 again or at least probably not for a while.


----------



## Pixxie

I lost 2lbs this week! :happydance: xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks CLeckner!

Well done Pixxie!


----------



## CeriB

Congrats Pixxie!


----------



## jms895

I am determined to reach 12 stone for June (Summer)! Thats 20 pound I need to lose........ possible?


----------



## CeriB

jms895 said:


> I am determined to reach 12 stone for June (Summer)! Thats 20 pound I need to lose........ possible?

Definitely! Thats about 10weeks away, so averaging 2lbs a week will get you there. Even if yiu dont hit 2lbs every week, you will be pretty close!


----------



## cleckner04

I have 14 to lose by june and I'm thinking it's not possible for me. But I've been losing much slower. I have huge spurts of loss after my period leaves but the weeks after ovulation and my period make me gain or stay the same. :dohh: 

You've been losing pretty steadily so I bet it's attainable for you!! 



I'm off to update the first post now. :D


----------



## TigerLady

I'm going to take a break from weigh ins for a few weeks, I think. I've been REALLY good about going to the gym every morning. 16 days in a row now! :bodyb: But my weight is STUCK. :brat: However, people have commented that I look thinner and fitter. And I think my clothes are fitting differently. So, I believe I am trading fat for muscle. However, it is uber despressing to get on the scale and not see it move! :grr: Especially when it is so hard to get up at 430 in the morning to be at the gym by 5. :roll:

So, no scales for me for a while!


----------



## cleckner04

Tiger, have you been measuring inches? I just started measuring inches 2 weeks ago and I'm glad I did because I was feeling crappy about not losing much but I lost 5 inches. :D So start measuring your inches!! It'll make you feel much better.


----------



## TigerLady

No, I haven't been doing that, but intend to start. Someone else suggested it when I first started, but I didn't want to because I was afraid to know! :haha: But now that I haven't been seeing the scale move, I wish I had done it. :dohh: So may start now.


----------



## CeriB

Tiger - I was gonna suggest measurements too. TBH it is a far better way to monitor changes in your body than those pesky scales!

Cleckner - 14lbs by June is about 1lb a week (with the occassional 2lb thrown in or fun!) so you never know!! I quite like having a goal as it kicks my bum into gear! Sayoing that, I have just had 2 pieces of lemon drizzle cake after my tea .... opps!


----------



## venusrockstar

I think I may do the same and take my measurements. It definately can't hurt and may help motivate me if I see inches coming off.


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah last week I only lost I think 1 lb. but 5 inches from my arms, waist, hips, and bust! I probably should measure my thighs too but I didn't think of it the first time I measured so probably too late now.

I put on a long sleeve top tonight for my walk. It's been really warm so haven't needed long sleeve in a while. Anyways, it is really baggy on me! :shock::dance:


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: That's great news, Cleckner!


----------



## CeriB

I love putting on clothes and thinking 'this used to fit'!! Doesn't happen very often though!!


----------



## m_t_rose

Well I weighted myself and I am down to 156.4 which is still higher than I was but much lower than when I got home from vacation. I am sure a lot of my weight gain was water weight from traveling but I will take a loss even if it was just water.

Congrats to all the rest of the girls who are still losing weight/inches. It is so hard to keep motivated for so long. :thumbup:


----------



## florabean1981

sorry I've been MIA for a while. I just haven't felt like being on BnB, but now i am, lol, so i thought I'd get caught up while bubs is asleep!
I'm 146lbs now, so that's 10lbs lost since I started in january, so i guess that's pretty good. i seem to be pretty stuck now though, although i've gone down a bra size so i must be getting smaller somewhere, even though i still cant get into my pre preg jeans n stuff. Guess i need to do some more exercise to get rid of my jelly belly!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## cleckner04

I'm down to 213.4 this week!! :dance: So lost all that stupid AF bloat and some more on top of that. Now if I can at least maintain this loss this week. I'm feeling good so I hate to be discouraged again. 


Well done those of you that lost!! :yipee: I'm off to update the front. :D


----------



## jms895

cleckner04 said:


> I have 14 to lose by june and I'm thinking it's not possible for me. But I've been losing much slower. I have huge spurts of loss after my period leaves but the weeks after ovulation and my period make me gain or stay the same. :dohh:
> 
> You've been losing pretty steadily so I bet it's attainable for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to update the first post now. :D

I think you can do it!! :) I lose about a pound ish a week and I think if it comes off like that its more likely to stay off right?



TigerLady said:


> I'm going to take a break from weigh ins for a few weeks, I think. I've been REALLY good about going to the gym every morning. 16 days in a row now! :bodyb: But my weight is STUCK. :brat: However, people have commented that I look thinner and fitter. And I think my clothes are fitting differently. So, I believe I am trading fat for muscle. However, it is uber despressing to get on the scale and not see it move! :grr: Especially when it is so hard to get up at 430 in the morning to be at the gym by 5. :roll:
> 
> So, no scales for me for a while!

You may find once you stop BF you will lose the extra few pounds your body is holding on to. I did with Caine x



m_t_rose said:


> Well I weighted myself and I am down to 156.4 which is still higher than I was but much lower than when I got home from vacation. I am sure a lot of my weight gain was water weight from traveling but I will take a loss even if it was just water.
> 
> Congrats to all the rest of the girls who are still losing weight/inches. It is so hard to keep motivated for so long. :thumbup:

Well done!



cleckner04 said:


> I'm down to 213.4 this week!! :dance: So lost all that stupid AF bloat and some more on top of that. Now if I can at least maintain this loss this week. I'm feeling good so I hate to be discouraged again.
> 
> 
> Well done those of you that lost!! :yipee: I'm off to update the front. :D

Fabulous hun!

:D OH has bought me a dress in a little smaller size as an incentive to get into it :) and its fabulous from Monsoon!

On another note I think prob a 1 pound loss this week again as no exercise but I got into some 14 trousers and a 14 dress :)


----------



## venusrockstar

I lost 1/2 a pound. Not what I was hoping for, but hey...at least the scale moved this time!


----------



## curlykate

I've lost some weight through this whole ordeal, amazingly enough!
Normally I weigh myself first thing in the morning, naked. This morning I weighed myself when I was already dressed, with my cast on (still not sure how much it weighs), and I'm down 4 lbs! So I'm back at my weight of 173!! But I'm actually less, because the cast is pretty heavy. I wish I knew exactly how heavy though, so I could figure out my actual weight.
I'm just happy I haven't put a bunch on!!


And now for a good bye.
I can't really be a part of the "Milky Mommy" group anymore. Because of all the medication I had to take, and the fact that I had surgery, and I can't care for Devin without help, we've ended our BFing journey. Devin has taken to cows milk fairly well, and my supply has finally dried up, leaving me with a despressingly small chest (probably part of my weight loss!). I'm a little sad about this, but I know 11 months was a great start for him. He starts daycare on Monday, so I had to start weaning him anyways.

I wish you all well on your weightloss while BFing journey, and will stop in from time to time to see how you're all doing.


----------



## venusrockstar

I think you should still stay part of our weight loss journey even if you're not bf'ing curlykate!


----------



## CeriB

^^WSS!


----------



## CeriB

So.............................

My scales are duff!!! I got them out today and out them in the usual place and got on - I weighed 3lbs heavier! I thought no way, so got off and got back on again .... to a 4lb loss?? Got off again and checked they were in the right place (its the disc one not digital) and it was slightly off so corrected that and got back on ..... weighing the same as I did last week! Think I might need a new set!!!


----------



## cleckner04

curly- Don't leave hun!! You're still a milky mommy IMO! :D :hugs: 

Ceri- :rofl: Your scale sounds awesome! :haha:


----------



## jms895

Well done curlykate! Yeah stay with us!
Weigh in tomorrow forme, I reckon a 2 pound loss this week/. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jms895

Morning! Just weighed in - 1 and 1/2 pound off yay! Thats now 7 pound off in 5 weeks :D

New stats:

Start Weight- 196 lbs.
Goal Weight- 168 lbs.
Current Weight- 189 lbs.
Total Loss- 7 lbs.


----------



## CeriB

jms895 said:


> Morning! Just weighed in - 1 and 1/2 pound off yay! Thats now 7 pound off in 5 weeks :D

Congrats!!!!!! Thats brill!


----------



## cleckner04

Well done jms!! You are so steady with your weightloss! I wish I that. :lol:


----------



## CeriB

I tried my new scales today and it has me at 12st10lbs (178lbs)! My old scales had me at 12st7lbs :cry:

Oh well!! I am going to restart my ticker and make this week my first week - again! Damn scales!!!!!


----------



## m_t_rose

Cleckner, I think you missed my update last Friday. I was down to 156.4 :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh I'm sorry I missed ya m_t!! :shy: Off to update now! :D


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I think I'm gonna take this week off as far as weigh ins go. DH is in port overseas and we've been skyping late into the night and although I'm still working out, the weight is creeping up from the lack of sleep so I'm not going to stress myself out this week. I don't ever see DH so I need this time to get me through the next 3 months without him. We are just past our halfway point in his deployment though! :dance:


----------



## MrsLo

Can I join you ladies?
I had my little guy January 31st and weighed 206.
My pre-pregnancy weight/goal is 145.
I am currently at 170.
36 down, 25 to go. 
It's so harrrrrd:(


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome MrsLo! :wave: I'll add you in a bit. I'm just on here while cooking so not too committed to it. :rofl: 

36 lbs since january is AMAZING! :thumbup: You can do it!! 

Btw, I'm from Ohio too! :D Just live in California now cause DH is in the military.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, updated the front post. :D:flower:


----------



## jms895

Awww Cleckner it must be really hard for you with OH away :(


----------



## cleckner04

I definitely have my days of feelings like I can't possibly do this anymore. But I have a countdown that shows the days, hours, and seconds before he returns. :lol: So it's nice seeing the numbers go down every day and I just tell myself to go one day at a time and before I know it he'll be back. :thumbup:


----------



## m_t_rose

Cleck- I am not sure how it works so how long is he home before he has to go back again? Does he have to go back? I don't know how you manage without him being around. Are you a SAHM? Sorry if these seem really personal you don't have to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## cleckner04

I don't mind questions. :D He's in the navy so his ship comes and goes as they need. They have certain certifications they have to get qualified for to keep everything up to date so sometimes they have to go out for small things and will just be gone a week and come back or a month and come back. This time is a full deployment so 6.5 months. And they go to different ports so he can get off the ship and skype with me than but any other time we just have email and we can pay for calling cards which are about $1 a minute. :shock: When he gets back in June, he should be back until November when they are gonna leave to do another 6.5 month deployment. So he'll just be back for 5 months and leave out again. :( I'm pretty sure his time on this particular ship is up March of 2012 though so he wouldn't have to be gone for the full deployment, they would fly him off the ship to here. But really the schedule is completely unknown to us. We sometimes hear 'rumors' of when the ship will leave again but it isn't set in stone until much closer to the time of its leaving IYKWIM. 

I am a SAHM. I don't think I'd do it any other way bc I'm Emma's only parent so I'd hate for her to only see me a few hours in a day. I'm the one stable thing she has really so it's important for her to have me home with her I think. Some weeks it is SO hard. I mean people complain all the time about their husbands not helping out with the baby but I literally have no one that can distract her or take her for 10 minutes so I can get a shower. Small things like that are the hardest bit. People take for granted being able to wash their hair because they have a husband that can take the clingy kid for a bit in the day. Or being able to TTC when they please. :haha: And I am almost certain Emma gets sick of only looking at my ugly mug all day long. :rofl: But I try to get out and about every day. Always walking and taking her to different parks to keep things different. Everything that goes wrong in this house I just manage and learn to fix things myself. I can change a radiator in a car(I've seriously had to do that alone once) and I'm awesome at opening jars by myself. :rofl:


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> I don't mind questions. :D He's in the navy so his ship comes and goes as they need. They have certain certifications they have to get qualified for to keep everything up to date so sometimes they have to go out for small things and will just be gone a week and come back or a month and come back. This time is a full deployment so 6.5 months. And they go to different ports so he can get off the ship and skype with me than but any other time we just have email and we can pay for calling cards which are about $1 a minute. :shock: When he gets back in June, he should be back until November when they are gonna leave to do another 6.5 month deployment. So he'll just be back for 5 months and leave out again. :( I'm pretty sure his time on this particular ship is up March of 2012 though so he wouldn't have to be gone for the full deployment, they would fly him off the ship to here. But really the schedule is completely unknown to us. We sometimes hear 'rumors' of when the ship will leave again but it isn't set in stone until much closer to the time of its leaving IYKWIM.
> 
> I am a SAHM. I don't think I'd do it any other way bc I'm Emma's only parent so I'd hate for her to only see me a few hours in a day. I'm the one stable thing she has really so it's important for her to have me home with her I think. Some weeks it is SO hard. I mean people complain all the time about their husbands not helping out with the baby but I literally have no one that can distract her or take her for 10 minutes so I can get a shower. Small things like that are the hardest bit. People take for granted being able to wash their hair because they have a husband that can take the clingy kid for a bit in the day. Or being able to TTC when they please. :haha: And I am almost certain Emma gets sick of only looking at my ugly mug all day long. :rofl: But I try to get out and about every day. Always walking and taking her to different parks to keep things different. Everything that goes wrong in this house I just manage and learn to fix things myself. I can change a radiator in a car(I've seriously had to do that alone once) and I'm awesome at opening jars by myself. :rofl:

:hugs: Emma is so lucky to have a mommy like you that is willing to stay home with her to give her some stability

I am a WAHM (child care provider with two other babies one is 15mths and one is 8mths) and it is soo lonely most of the time and I get tired of talking to babies all day so it is such a relief to see DH after a long day. You must be such a strong woman to not go crazy! I always wish I had other friends who had babies and didn't go back to work its too bad you don't live closer! Its nice that your DH gets to be home for a while when you see him next and I think if I remember correctly you are going to TTC again when he gets back? We are TTC in late May or early June hopefully. Perhaps we will be bump buddies as well.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh I definitely do go crazy sometimes without adult conversation. I did have a good friend here and we'd visit a few times a week but she moved to Arizona last month so I've been alone now. :wacko: But I skype with my parents a few times a week and they usually distract Emma so I can sit back and get a slight break. :lol: 

Yeah we definitely plan on trying as soon as DH is back. He gets back in the middle of June so it depends when I ovulate that month I guess, otherwise it might be July when we start. I'm already using a clearblue fertility monitor because I have a short luteal phase from BFing. So I'm trying to lengthen it with B6 vitamins before DH gets back. Hopefully than my cycles will be back on track. They are so random and all over the place from the breastfeeding. We'll only have 5 months at the very most to try before he deploys again so the pressure is on! I hope your TTC journey is a short one too! It'd be awesome to have a bump buddy. :D


----------



## curlykate

I don't know how you do it, cleckner! I would go insane if OH wasn't here to help out, or even just to talk to! I would have to move back to my home town to be closer to my family if that was the case.
Kudos to you for being a constant in Emma's life. I bet it's much easier for her to have you around, instead of going to daycare. (Not that daycare isn't a good thing!)
How does Emma react when she sees her Daddy? Does she get to Skype with him as well?


----------



## jms895

I am baking Caine's bday cake and its sooooooo hard not to eat it!


----------



## cleckner04

curly- Emma missed him for the first month or so. Always going to the door when I'd say the word daddy. But now she has no clue who he is. She sees him on skype but makes no recognition of who he is. Which honestly I am thankful for bc it was so hard those few weeks when she remembered him. That early part was the hardest bc you could see the disappointment on her face when he wasn't on the other side of that door. I did move back home for his 3 month deployment last year. But honestly I hate living with other people. I would prefer to be on my own. It was nice to have company but there was no privacy really. And I like being able to walk around the house in my undies if I feel like it. :haha:

jms- Oh man I wouldn't be able to stop myself from eating cake. I have no sweets in my house for a reason. If I had a cherry pie in front of me, I could eat the entire thing in one sitting. :rofl:


----------



## espia

can i join? i am exclusively breastfeeding, my baby is 4 months. i'm 179lbs now and my goal is 135. i will start ttc when i read 150lbs (my pre-pregnancy weight). i am 5'2.

how many calories are you girls eating a day? i've followed WW off and on in the past and am wondering if i should bother...


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> curly- Emma missed him for the first month or so. Always going to the door when I'd say the word daddy. But now she has no clue who he is. She sees him on skype but makes no recognition of who he is. Which honestly I am thankful for bc it was so hard those few weeks when she remembered him. That early part was the hardest bc you could see the disappointment on her face when he wasn't on the other side of that door. I did move back home for his 3 month deployment last year. But honestly I hate living with other people. I would prefer to be on my own. It was nice to have company but there was no privacy really. And I like being able to walk around the house in my undies if I feel like it. :haha:

That's too bad that Emma had such a tough time with her Daddy leaving. Although I'm sure Devin would be the same. The few nights that OH has stayed elsewhere, Devin gets really cranky after not seeing his Daddy. It's nice that she's settled down now though.
And I hear you on the living on your own. Even if I just visit my parents for a week, I start to get antsy to get home on my own again.

Welcome to the group, espia!


----------



## cleckner04

espia- Welcome!! :wave: I don't count calories so I'm sure one of the other ladies can help you. :flower:

curly- Yeah a week is good to visit someone else and possibly even 2 weeks. But 3 months turns into a nightmare. :haha: I stayed with my inlaws for the 3 month deployment and they kept bugging me to come back to stay again back in November when he first left. I would probably go out of my mind living there for 6.5 months. I love my inlaws but it's not that really. It's just the fact that I am stuck to one room when I am used to ruling over an entire house and cleaning and doing chores and everything for myself. When I stayed there his mom was cooking for me every five seconds. :rofl: Which I'm sure I would've never lost weight if I had stayed home with my MIL around. :lol:



Well, I said I wasn't trying to lose weight this week which was the truth bc I even skipped 2 days of riding my exercise bike. But somehow I still managed to lose 1.6 lbs so I'm writing it down anyways. :rofl: This was one of those 'I don't know how I actually managed to lose weight' weeks. But I'm content with that! I'm gonna measure myself in a second to see if I lost inches at all.


----------



## m_t_rose

Yay Cleckner its always nice to have one of those weeks where you expect a gain and it is a loss!! 

espia- I do WW and it is really hard to follow. Since I nurse only twice a day I only add 2 points to my total but since your baby is soo little still you should probably add all the nursing points on so that you don't lose your supply. 


I am down to 154.0 this week :happydance:


----------



## florabean1981

i gained 2 lbs :( Bad week. i've got serious PMS & major bloating & cant stop eating. i am craving sweet & salty foods 24/7. :( I'm hoping once i come on next week, things will start to alleviate a bit & i can get back on track. I hope everyone else is doing better?


----------



## cleckner04

m_t- well done hun!! :dance: 

flora- AF gets me every month and does the same thing making me crave all kinds of foods and it's a serious struggle to avoid gains. I've gained a few months since I've started keeping an eye on it and trying to lose. This is why men have it so easy. They just lose weight and don't have to worry about ovulating and periods. Damn men. :haha:


----------



## florabean1981

i agree, damn men!


----------



## CeriB

espia said:


> can i join? i am exclusively breastfeeding, my baby is 4 months. i'm 179lbs now and my goal is 135. i will start ttc when i read 150lbs (my pre-pregnancy weight). i am 5'2.
> 
> how many calories are you girls eating a day? i've followed WW off and on in the past and am wondering if i should bother...

:wave: Hiya!! Not cal counting I'm afraid. Dunno how it all works :wacko:



m_t_rose said:


> I am down to 154.0 this week :happydance:

:happydance: Congrats!!!!



florabean1981 said:


> i gained 2 lbs :( Bad week. i've got serious PMS & major bloating & cant stop eating.

God-damn AF! Good luck for next week!

OMG - I AM RUBBISH!!!!!!!! I can't get my head into gear at all and weighed myself this morning and no loss at all! Maybe even half lb gain. Gonna weigh in properly on Tues - just hope I can pull it back in the next few days. I'm really annoyed with myself TBH.


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm the same as last week, 198.5


----------



## cleckner04

venus- I must've edited your weight wrong last week than. I had you at 199. :dohh: Fixed it now though! :D


----------



## jms895

Morning! I have aeaten crap all weekend and went out Saturday night and drank loads alcohol :rofl: I need to get back on track! Luckily I had been really good all week so at weigh in this morning I am 2 pound off again :) Now 13 st 5, so total loss 9 pounds :)


----------



## curlykate

Way to go, jms!
I wish I could lose 2 pounds after having an indulgent weekend!!


----------



## JellyBeann

No change for me here! At least it's not a gain, I suppose!


----------



## cleckner04

jms- well done!! You are losing so fast! That's amazing! (jealous here..:haha:)


----------



## jms895

I tried and worked my ass off last week to fit in the dress to go out in. Actually lost 4 pound but gained 2 this weekend haha. I been a pig today again, It must stop and I need to get back on track! I want to be 12 stone for the summer! Its coming off average 1 or 1 1/2 a week.


----------



## TigerLady

Quick check in. 

Still going to the gym every day. Still no weight loss. :growlmad: But I think I've lost inches. Just need to find a tape measure! :haha:


----------



## curlykate

Tigerlady....I got mine cheap at walmart, only a couple of bucks. Just look in the crafts/knitting section.


----------



## cleckner04

curlykate- I never realized you were in the US?! Or are you in canada? :haha: 

jms- I bet you can reach your goal if you keep going the way you are!! 



I'm having a bit of an 'off' week so far. Since I took a few days off last week to chat with DH, I am having a hard time getting back in that mindset of working out every day. I need to just jump back in and commit myself to it. I mean I only have 12 lbs to lose for my first goal but ugh!! It really gets old sometimes. :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

I know what you mean, C! That is why I am terrified of skipping even one day. I know it will start a downward spiral. :haha:

I actually have a tape meausre... two of them. I just need to figure out where my toddler stashed them! :rofl:


----------



## curlykate

cleckner04 said:


> curlykate- I never realized you were in the US?! Or are you in canada? :haha:

Canada. Don't know why it doesn't show below my avatar...I don't remember making it private. :shrug:


----------



## m_t_rose

So how is everyone doing with motivation? I am doing alright. I decided I am not going to count calories on the weekends just eat sensibly and I think it is helping me stay on track during the week hopefully it wont make me gain anything I lost during the week though. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Catters

:wave: Hi! Can I join!? I know I'm only.. 79 pages behind, but have been searching for a group to join whilst BF. I wondered if we could safely lose weight while BF -- can it affect our milk supply? I haven't done a whole heck of a lot of research on the subject, so am curious. I've never really concentrated on losing any weight until I was done BF'n, but this being my last LO, I'd kind of like to get a grip on it ahead of time. :smug: 

You all are so brave -- I haven't done a weigh in (that's 'almost' as scary as looking at your hoo-hoo after LO is here :haha:)... and have decided to just start walking in the last few weeks .. I'm up to a mile and a half and am hoping in a month or two, I can start jogging again. I think I'll bite the bullet and weigh myself.

Thank you for starting this thread! I'm looking forward to reading about everyone's successes!


----------



## TigerLady

:wave: Catters!

So, I'm here eating baby carrots, one after another. What I am really, seriously craving are sweets and chocolate. I can't shake it. :growlmad: I keep eating carrots... starting to get full. But I still can't shake the massive choccie craving. :brat:

I hate times like these. :grr: It's when I start to loose the battle. :sigh:


----------



## jms895

I have been so bad again! Chips and cake today! Cant seem to get back on track :nope: scales are telling me I am up another pound (maybe bloat etc so dont cahnge it) ! EEEEEKKK. :dohh: stop it!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsLo

cleckner04 said:


> Welcome MrsLo! :wave: I'll add you in a bit. I'm just on here while cooking so not too committed to it. :rofl:
> 
> 36 lbs since january is AMAZING! :thumbup: You can do it!!
> 
> Btw, I'm from Ohio too! :D Just live in California now cause DH is in the military.


A fellow BUckeye!!! What part of Ohio? I live in Coshocton, about an hour and a half east of Columbus.


----------



## TigerLady

<--- is a Hoosier.... well, Boilermaker really. Just currently transplanted to the West. 

:wave:


----------



## MrsLo

TigerLady said:


> <--- is a Hoosier.... well, Boilermaker really. Just currently transplanted to the West.
> 
> :wave:

That's cool! I seem to never even see many ladies from the US on here, and now I've found neighbors :)


----------



## cleckner04

MrsLo- I'm from the very northwest tip. About a mile from Indiana and a mile from Michigan. :D I lived in the country but the town I'm 'from' I guess you'd say bc that's where I went to school was Edon. Very few people have heard of it and it isn't even on some maps. :haha:

TL- I didn't know you were from Indiana!! My DH is from Indiana too!(we were right over the border from eachother. Grew up only 2 miles apart but different states) Whenever he gets out of the military we plan on living in Indiana most likely. :thumbup:


----------



## CeriB

Catters said:


> :wave: Hi! Can I join!?

:wave:




TigerLady said:


> So, I'm here eating baby carrots, one after another. What I am really, seriously craving are sweets and chocolate. I can't shake it. :growlmad: I keep eating carrots... starting to get full. But I still can't shake the massive choccie craving. :brat:

:rofl: At least you will have better night vision!!

I have stayed the same again this week! Getting really annoyed with myself now!!! I have even downloaded some Jillian Michaels workouts to get my butt in gear! Think she may kill me!!!!!


----------



## m_t_rose

Weigh-in day! I am down to 150.6 lbs which might be my lowest yet. I think I am doing better now because I can get outside to walk most nights. I am so excited to get below 150 I just hope I can do it this time.


----------



## florabean1981

148.... but got my AF today, so I'm hoping that by next week's weigh in i'll lose what i put on last week. My cravings are starting to subside at least, so that's something. Now i just got the cramps from hell! :( ggrrrrr!


----------



## cleckner04

If it's okay I'm gonna update this tomorrow. We spent the entire day at the zoo today and I'm exhausted! I didn't weigh in this morning because we got up super early and took off. I gained this week at last check though. So we'll see what is says tomorrow. Last I looked I was up 2 lbs though. :roll: Night all!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, even after all the exercise I did this week and really not eating a bit of junk, I'm up 1.6 lbs. this week. At first I was upset but now I'm actually happy about it because it gave me motivation to join myfitnesspal and I'm finally going to start counting calories and being more accountable for my eating. I don't really eat junk but I'm thinking maybe I'm not eating ENOUGH with all the exercise I do so that is what is putting my body in starvation mode or something. 

Off to finally update the front. I got 12 hours of sleep last night so I'm good to go.. :cloud9:


----------



## braijackava

Oh I would love to join you girls! I just had my 4th baby 3 weeks ago and am going to start doing Weight Watchers tomorrow. I have about 70lbs I want to lose. My name is Christina and right now I am 226lbs and idealy I want to get to 150lbs.


----------



## venusrockstar

Sorry I haven't updated before now, I've been super busy. I did my weigh in yesterday and weighed in at *197 pounds*

I am down a pound and 1/2 this week!


----------



## cleckner04

Well done venus! I think I took your pound and a half! :rofl: 

:wave: braijackava welcome!! I'll start you a stat on the first post right after this. :thumbup:

Well yesterday was my first day using myfitnesspal and I was actually right about not eating enough. :dohh: I actually struggled to get enough calories in for the day. And it wants you to drink 8 glasses of water so I actually did it and that is an effort for me too. But the effort already paid off bc I lost .2 lbs overnight. I'm sure it's just water weight but I'm not about to complain. :haha:


----------



## florabean1981

i really, really need to start using myfitnesspal again. I lost 10lbs using it (having 1800 cals a day & more if i did any exercise & was pretty easy to do..... then me & Oh got lazy & stopped doing it & now we've both put on weight since stopping it. :dohh: And then he bought me not 1 but 2 boxes of chocolates for mother's day today, so I'll have to eat them, lol.... But yeah, I AM gonna start trying again as soon as I'm off my stupid AF. 

If anyone else does ity & wants to add me, my username on it is fleurywury.


----------



## espia

im on myfitnesspal too. espiachica. i think 1800 cals is what they recommend for bf mamas. how much is everyone else eating? 

clecker04- i think not eating enough is my problem too... also not good for supply, though i don't think i'm having any issues. how would i know if i had low supply?


----------



## cleckner04

I think your LO would be really fussy at the breast if you weren't making enough. Usually as long as you are drinking plenty of fluids than you should be good with supply. But if you are worried eat oatmeal! :flower: 

As for how many calories. Well with the amount that I work out every day, they want me eating 2,183 calories!! :wacko: Yesterday I managed to eat 1800 but today I've only ate 1488. It's really difficult to get enough calories without going over the top with protein/fat/etc. I guess this is how I learn to eat right though! I don't eat veggies really and I need to start. I do eat fruit occasionally but should probably eat more. I've learned in just these 2 days that I eat way too much protein. :blush: But I did better today vs. yesterday. 

I really love this site already though. It's making me learn and I'm realizing more what I put in my mouth. Like Emma gets these nutrigrain cereal bars for snacks. Well yesterday she offered a bite to me and I started to take it before I realized I would have to add that bite to my food diary and I didn't want to so I quickly spit it back out. :rofl:


----------



## Catters

Good evening, ladies! Hope you all had a fantastic weekend!! :flower:

:wave: Braijackava/Christina! I'm a newbie too! Hoping to find some support/ideas on this thread too. Congrats on your new baby! I, too, have four LO's!

Ok.. so, i bit the bullet and wowzers.. eek! Here goes.. 218 lbs. I know at my last weight check right before Madelyn was born, I was at 263 :dohh:. Even at 5'11", I still would like to get down to around 170.. I think I look my best at that weight. 

AND, I had a nice little April's Fools -- I had my first AF since Maddie was born.. that was an interesting "GOOD MORNING!" .. threw me off at first, since it'd been a while, had absolutely no signs it was coming and I had hoped that BF would put it off a bit longer.. guess not :haha:... It'll be nice to see where my weight is at after AF is done with me.


----------



## Catters

cleckner04 said:


> I think your LO would be really fussy at the breast if you weren't making enough. Usually as long as you are drinking plenty of fluids than you should be good with supply. But if you are worried eat oatmeal! :flower:
> 
> As for how many calories. Well with the amount that I work out every day, they want me eating 2,183 calories!! :wacko: Yesterday I managed to eat 1800 but today I've only ate 1488. It's really difficult to get enough calories without going over the top with protein/fat/etc. I guess this is how I learn to eat right though! I don't eat veggies really and I need to start. I do eat fruit occasionally but should probably eat more. I've learned in just these 2 days that I eat way too much protein. :blush: But I did better today vs. yesterday.
> 
> I really love this site already though. It's making me learn and I'm realizing more what I put in my mouth. Like Emma gets these nutrigrain cereal bars for snacks. Well yesterday she offered a bite to me and I started to take it before I realized I would have to add that bite to my food diary and I didn't want to so I quickly spit it back out. :rofl:

:rofl: That's hilarious! Hmmm.. maybe I should have read up on those Twizzlers I was shoveling in earlier... 

I'm intrigued by this 'myfitnesspal' you mentioned. I've never heard of it.. I've heard of Sparkpeople, but never myfitnesspal.... I'm going to look into that as soon as I am off of here! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## cleckner04

Catters- 218 at 5'11" isn't bad at all hun! I'm at 213 right now and I'm only 5'8" :haha: I look my best at 170 too. Which is technically 'overweight' for my height but barely. I think my bones just weigh a lot. :lol: I think myfitnesspal is really similar to sparkpeople but from what I've read, myfitnesspal is more user friendly. I'm off to add you to the front!


----------



## Catters

Well, I've signed up on myfitnesspal.. again, thanks for mentioning it! I really like it.. so far, I've added in my dinner (just to see) and I'm liking the layout .. you are right, VERY user friendly! I'll be interested to see how the week goes! (I had no idea that six pieces of Twizzlers were 150 calories -- that's as much as a can of soda!:haha:)


----------



## cleckner04

That's the awesome part about it! I was amazed bc I like to make air popcorn and than melt butter to pour on top of it. The butter I use is SO fattening. :dohh: I mean, I'm not dumb and I knew butter isn't exactly healthy but I didn't think it would be as bad as it was. It was nearly 400 calories for the amount that I used. :blush: Never again!! So now I check the stats BEFORE eating stuff. I totally ate that 400+ calorie popcorn yesterday because I didn't check the calories until after the fact. :rofl:


----------



## CeriB

I've just joined that myfitnesspal too, looks quite good tbh!! Can I change my calorie intake anywhere? It says I should be having 1300 but it should be more like 1800 due to BF i think? I've looked everywhere on the site, but thought someone else might know?


----------



## cleckner04

I just made 'breastfeeding' one of my 'snacks' and I add it every day. It gives me 200 extra calories since Emma is older. But you can search breastfeeding and it will pop up with 300 calories since you have a younger child. :flower: It'll make a -300 so you have 300 extra IYKWIM. Just search it in the foods.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CeriB said:


> I've just joined that myfitnesspal too, looks quite good tbh!! Can I change my calorie intake anywhere? It says I should be having 1300 but it should be more like 1800 due to BF i think? I've looked everywhere on the site, but thought someone else might know?

Hi

Just thought id help you out.
MFP - Go to Goals, Change Goals, Custom.

Can change your calorie in that bit.

Hope that helps :)


----------



## florabean1981

See I never knew you could add bfing as a snack or activity on there!!!!! I just changed my calorie goal from the 1400 it suggested to 1800 coz that seemed right in my mind, lol!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm having serious trouble meeting the calorie goal today. :dohh: I calculated with dinner and a snack after our walk and it'll only be 1322 for today. Grrr! I could add in another snack somewhere possibly but I don't know when. LOL! I'm already cooking dinner now so not much awake time in the house after this. I have a very strong feeling that this is why I would stop losing and get so frustrated with myself.


----------



## Catters

I could share some of my Twizzlers with you, Cleckner... :rofl:

I am really diggin' that website! It's incredibly insightful on just how much it's costing me to stuff all this junk into my gullet... it bursts my bubble a bit, but still ... it's pretty neato (and it's making me 'catch' myself before I really do shovel it all in.. :haha:)


----------



## curlykate

I signed back in to myfitnesspal as well, so we'll see how I add up.
Seeing as I'm unable to exercise at the moment, it'd be smart for me to get my eating habits under control now. Then I'm used to eating healthy before I start exercising again.


----------



## cleckner04

Catters- :rofl: I'm pretty sure they don't mean those kind of calories. :haha: 


Well since I've started myfitnesspal on Saturday, I've already lost 3 lbs! :shock: So I am a firm believer in this site already. I think it helps that I am actually getting my 8 glasses of water a day too bc it's right there and reminds me.


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies well done on the losses! I am down another 1 pound so stats are now

jms895
Start Weight- 196 lbs.
Goal Weight- 168 lbs.
Current Weight- 186 lbs.
Total Loss- 10 lbs.

Thanks x


----------



## florabean1981

Well done!


----------



## MrsLo

I weighed in at 164 today.
That's down 6 lbs in about 2 weeks.
Was feeling pretty good about it until I saw someone I knew at the grocery store and she said "Oh you're pregnant!! When are you due?!"

I have cried all day :( 
Jaxton is 9 weeks old and she thinks I still look pregnant!!


----------



## Catters

awww.. MrsLo.. it'll be no time before someone says, "holy hell, YOU had a baby!?!?" :hugs: .. watch.. it'll happen.. and what's that saying? "It takes TWICE as long to take it off as it did to put on", so.. yeah... 9 weeks is such a short amount of time considering Jaxton was growing in you for 9 MONTHS... hang in there, hun. :flower: 

I've had a hard time these last two days as far as ANY motivation to get off my duff and out the of the house to jog.... this first AF has kicked my butt and the cramps have been a bit insane. Tomorrow though, is a new day.. back to the track for me :smug: (if these cramps would just give me a break).


----------



## cleckner04

MrsLo- Good lord, whoever said that is an idiot! I had a lady say the exact same thing when Emma was like a month old. She said 'oh whens the next one due?' I explained that your stomach doesn't just automatically become flat because the kid came out. :roll: Seriously you are being way too hard on yourself. :hugs: You JUST had your baby. And you are already losing weight really well. My "baby" is almost 2 and I'm still not to pre-pregnancy weight. :blush::rofl: So please don't let some random comment get you down. I know it's comments like this that will stick in your mind but that lady is seriously just dumb. She probably feels just as bad for saying it in the first place.


----------



## CeriB

jms895 said:


> Hey ladies well done on the losses! I am down another 1 pound

Congrats!!!



MrsLo said:


> That's down 6 lbs in about 2 weeks.
> Was feeling pretty good about it until I saw someone I knew at the grocery store and she said "Oh you're pregnant!! When are you due?!"
> 
> I have cried all day :(
> Jaxton is 9 weeks old and she thinks I still look pregnant!!

Your loss has been amazing!! 6lbs in 2 weeks is awesome!!!! 9wks is such a short time and it may take a while to get back to normal. You will get there!!



Catters said:


> I've had a hard time these last two days as far as ANY motivation to get off my duff and out the of the house to jog.... this first AF has kicked my butt and the cramps have been a bit insane. Tomorrow though, is a new day.. back to the track for me :smug: (if these cramps would just give me a break).

I understand your pain about the motivation! I can't be arsed to do anything atm!!!


I asked my doc to refer me to a weight loss scheme through the NHS on Monday as I am having trouble knowing what I can eat and how to lose weight without dieting. Also, that My Fitness Pal is amazing!!!!!!! It made me feel better that I'm not completely over indulging and keeps me in track so I don't go crazy!!! Well, we shall see next weigh in anyway!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey girlies!! I just signed up to my fitness pal thing, I have also d/loaded the iPod app, so I can do it all when I'm out and everything!! YEYY!! Hoepfully this'll make me lose a bit quicker!


----------



## curlykate

Congrats to all the ladies who have lost!
MrsLo...pay no attention to that lady! I've only lost 6 lbs since LO was born over a year ago! You've done it in 2 weeks! You should be proud! 9 weeks after my LO was born, I still looked pregnant too. Your body is doing amazing!

I'm finally off the pain killers for my leg, and even though it's still early, I've done quite a few things around the house already this morning. I'm hoping now that I'm up around around a lot more, I'll start burning some more calories. Still not allowed to put any weight on it for another 2 weeks, but the healing is going well, and I'm optimistic.


----------



## MrsLo

Awww thanks ladies you've all made me feel much better. I am sure I overreacted a bit but I was so embarassed. And my husband was with me too... ahhhh!!! 

I am going to put Jax in the baby backpack later and walk up and down our steep driveway a few times. It still isnt nice enough here to start a daily walking routine.


----------



## cleckner04

I think just the fact that your husband was there with you probably made is 100x worse. When the lady said it to me I was more embarrassed that my DH heard it and now probably thinks I'm the worst wife in the world for still looking pregnant when there are those perfect women out there that come out of the hospital ready to model for playboy. :rofl: 


So I've lost 4.4 lbs this week just from myfitnesspal. Well and I still exercise like I did before. :shock: That's a lot of weight! I may weigh in a day early this week because AF should be here on Friday. But I have been taking pictures every 10 lbs. that I lose and look at this!! I will probably remove after today but OMG I look so different right?! 


Spoiler
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_7964-1.jpg


----------



## curlykate

Woohoo! Looking good cleckner!!

I have my before pictures stashed away, but I haven't lost enough yet to bust them back out yet.


----------



## MrsLo

cleckner04 said:


> I think just the fact that your husband was there with you probably made is 100x worse. When the lady said it to me I was more embarrassed that my DH heard it and now probably thinks I'm the worst wife in the world for still looking pregnant when there are those perfect women out there that come out of the hospital ready to model for playboy. :rofl:

You are so right!!!!
And OMG you look amazing!!!! You are doing great!! What excercises do you do?


----------



## m_t_rose

Wow Cleckner what a huge change. I wish I was taking pictures like that to see my progress. When your not looking at the pictures and your just looking in the mirror does it seem like its that big of a change?


----------



## cleckner04

MrsLo- Thanks! I walk 40 minutes a day. Sometimes 80 if I decide to take Emma to the park during the day. And I ride a recumbent bike for 60 minutes a day. Sometimes switching it to 30 minutes on the elliptical and 30 minutes recumbent. Just as long as I get the total 60 minutes cardio in. But most days I just do the recumbent because I can read while on it. :haha: 

And that's all I do. I should probably start doing crunches or something but I always forget to do workouts like that. I might start adding them in while Emma watches her morning cartoons. :lol:


----------



## cleckner04

m_t_rose said:


> Wow Cleckner what a huge change. I wish I was taking pictures like that to see my progress. When your not looking at the pictures and your just looking in the mirror does it seem like its that big of a change?

Nope! I still look at myself and see the bigger girl I was 30 lbs ago. Even though my clothes fit loose and I had to pack some away because they were too loose. It's still hard to get my mind to catch up I guess. I do feel more confident in my clothes and I know the stuff looks better but when I look in the mirror I don't think I look THAT different. The picture from today actually made my jaw drop because I didn't realize it was so drastic of a change. :wacko:


----------



## jms895

What is myfitness pal and how does it work?

Cleckner you look great hun! MASSIVE RESULT! :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Myfitnesspal is basically a calorie counter site. You input everything you eat and it will tell u how many calories u need to lose weight safely. When u set up your profile u answer questions about your lifestyle, height, weight, etc. And it says how many calories, fat, protein, carbs, etc u need. It's amazing. I've learned that I eat too much sodium and not enough calories. But I'm slowly getting better and this first week so far has gotten me amazing results. To be fair, I haven't dieted at all to lose my weight until Saturday. Before than I was just eating what I wanted and was losing from exercise alone. So I probably should've used this site from the start. :haha:


----------



## jms895

Wow I might have to give it a try, sounds good :D


----------



## cleckner04

Grr af just hit me two days early. Only a 25 day cycle this month. :wacko:


----------



## florabean1981

wow, cleck, those pics 7 your losses are amazing; what a result for all your hard work hun!!!!

with myfitnesspal, I have WAY too much sugar & carbs in my diet & nowhere near enough potassium. I started eating a banana everyday to try & improve it a bit, lol, plus a daily multivitamin until i can get my food intake more balanced. and as soon as my back is less painful, i plan to work out more, but for now it's an effort just to go for my daily wlak with harry...


----------



## kelly29

i want to join i have like 3 stone to looooooooose :cry: i don't know where to start i'm so hungry all the time :cry::cry::cry: :haha:


----------



## Storm7

Can I join you guys? Wasn't the lightest before pregnancy and bit the bullet last week and joined slimming world. First weigh in is tonight so fingers crossed for a decent loss.

My stats are:

Start Weight: 236 lbs
Goal Weight: 154 lbs
Current Weight: 236 lbs (Last weigh in)
Total Lost: 0 lbs


----------



## mrs_park

Hi can I join you ladies??

I am trying to loose about 33kg (I think that's roughly 60 pounds?) Ugh it sounds horrific! How on earth am I going to do it???

I was hoping breastfeeding will magically melt away the fat? Wishful thinking? Lol


----------



## CeriB

MrsLo said:


> I am going to put Jax in the baby backpack later and walk up and down our steep driveway a few times. It still isnt nice enough here to start a daily walking routine.

Cardio and Weights!!!! I might give this a go too - Erin now weighs 15lbs!!



cleckner04 said:


> So I've lost 4.4 lbs this week just from myfitnesspal. Well and I still exercise like I did before. :shock: That's a lot of weight! I may weigh in a day early this week because AF should be here on Friday. But I have been taking pictures every 10 lbs. that I lose and look at this!! I will probably remove after today but OMG I look so different right?!

Those pics are AMAZING!!!! Well done you!! Tad bit jealous TBH - but congrats!!



kelly29 said:


> i want to join i have like 3 stone to looooooooose :cry: i don't know where to start i'm so hungry all the time :cry::cry::cry: :haha:

:wave: I have just signed up to My Fitness Pal (as discussed here!!) and finding it really good! Really easy to use and I can track exactly what I am eating and how much I can have for the rest of the day. Also, adding BFing as a 'snack' gives an extra 500cal, so just enough for a choccy bar!



Storm7 said:


> Can I join you guys? Wasn't the lightest before pregnancy and bit the bullet last week and joined slimming world. First weigh in is tonight so fingers crossed for a decent loss.

:wave: Good Luck with weigh in!



mrs_park said:


> Hi can I join you ladies??
> 
> I am trying to loose about 33kg (I think that's roughly 60 pounds?) Ugh it sounds horrific! How on earth am I going to do it???
> 
> I was hoping breastfeeding will magically melt away the fat? Wishful thinking? Lol

:wave: I am also hoping BFing will kick in soon ........ Good luck!

I am quite impressed with this My Fitness Pal - thanks for the recommnedation ladies!! Even my DH says its good and thought I had paid for it! Havent got on the scales since I started it and won't 'til Monday - Hope I have a good surprise when I do!


----------



## Cloberella

I'll join!

I lost two stone before I was pregnant and I have about 7lb to go to get back to that, but I was trying to get down to my ideal weight.

So I currently weigh 160lb
I want to weigh 134lb.

Problem is, I can't be bothered to run anymore, I just don't have the energy, and I'm so hungry all the time!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Can I join please? I've lost 3stone so far but the last 2stone isn't budging! 

My stats are:
Weight now: 126lbs
Weight goal: 105lbs

I'll add I exclusively bf, Tristan does have 3meals a day but still breastfeeds 4 times a day plus all night. And now he's been ill the last week he's just fed constantly.


----------



## Ginger1

Can I join too please?? Feeling so depressed about the way I look now, and am now resigned to the fact that BF alone isn't going to melt away the pounds! :(

I'm 13 stone, and would like to get back down to 11 stone (I'm 5'8" so look too skinny if I lose much more than that!)


----------



## cleckner04

kelly29- :wave: Welcome hun! I was where you are a few months ago. Only I had 60 lbs to lose! :shock: So you are doing better than me already. :haha: Just let me know your actual stats when you can and I'll add you to the front. :flower:

Storm7- Welcome!! :wave: How does slimming world work anyways? I don't think they have slimming world here in the US. 

mrs_park- :wave: I had similar hopes but only lost 5 lbs from the day I went in to have Emma. :wacko: Which is a bit ridiculous considering she weighed nearly 8 coming out. :rofl: But at least you are here while your LO is young. I didn't start until Emma was 1.5 years old. :haha: I need your exact stats too to add you to the front. :flower: 

CeriB- My 40 minute walks in the evening is with Emma on my back and I tend to lose faster when I do vs. the weeks that I put her in the stroller. :thumbup: Emma weighs 23-24 lbs. but crazily enough she weighs less than the amount I've lost. So I'm basically just carrying around my old body weight when I carry her around. :wacko: Don't feel jealous hun. If anything, I'm jealous of you! Your current weight is my GOAL weight! :rofl::blush: 

Cloberella- Welcome hun! :wave: Added you to the front. :flower:

Mummy2Asher- Welcome!! :wave: Added you too!

Ginger1- Hi!! :wave: Added you! I'm the same height and oddly enough I look my best at the weight you are at right now. :haha: But I have totally heavy bones I think. 160 is the lowest weight I've ever been and I had no fat on my body so it's nuts because I was still nearly 'overweight' according to BMI charts. :wacko: 



Lot's of new ladies today! Someone must have brought it up in a thread in the breastfeeding section. It's the only explanation I can come up with for the sudden rush of new girls. :haha: It's nice to see some fresh faces! We started out weighing in on Fridays only but you ladies can weigh in whenever you want and I'll update when I get a chance!! :dance:


----------



## curlykate

Wow! Lots of new members! Welcome ladies!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Ginger Hi...I am also same height as you, but Oddly, I am 11 stone now, and I think I look better at 10 stone, isn't it odd lol

Hi to all the other members here!!


----------



## crossroads

Guys is it possible to get water retention around ovulation?


----------



## cleckner04

On the myfitnesspal forum section, there is a thread asking girls what they weigh/what their height is/ and their jean size. And funnily enough all the ladies that are my height with the same size were like 40 lbs lighter. :dohh: Just as an example, I was 170-180 lbs when this picture was taken. And 'overweight' according to charts. :wacko: I'm wearing a size 8.(UK 10) 

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Sam.png


----------



## cleckner04

crossroads said:


> Guys is it possible to get water retention around ovulation?

Yes!! I gain about 2-3 lbs every ovulation. It falls back off after 2 days though. :thumbup:


----------



## Louiseandbump

i was teeny pre preg.. :( can i join?


----------



## cleckner04

Of course you can join! Just give me your stats and I'll add you to the front. :D


----------



## crossroads

cleckner04 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Guys is it possible to get water retention around ovulation?
> 
> Yes!! I gain about 2-3 lbs every ovulation. It falls back off after 2 days though. :thumbup:Click to expand...

PHEW!! That explains the 2lbs I gained this week despite exercising regularly and sticking to my 1500 cal diet.

Do you get bloated around O too?


----------



## cleckner04

Yup I do get bloating too! The first time it happened(that I noticed) I was SO upset because I was exercising a LOT and was gaining and I couldn't figure out why. :haha:


----------



## Storm7

cleckner04 said:


> Storm7- Welcome!! :wave: How does slimming world work anyways? I don't think they have slimming world here in the US.

Slimming World is similar to WeightWatchers except rather than all foods having points you have free food and syns. You can choose from three types of day - original, green or extra easy. On an original all lean meat is free and carbs are syns, on green carbs are free and meats are syns and on an extra easy day as long as you have a 1/3 of each meal as fruit and veg meat and carbs are free. I find it easier to stick to than other diets.

Also having a little celebration at the moment :happydance: lost 7 lbs on this first week :happydance:


----------



## CeriB

Cloberella said:


> I'll join!

:wave: I understand the 'wanna eat all the time' thing - I feel like I am on a 'see-food' diet - I see food and I eat it!!!



Mummy2Asher said:


> Can I join please? I've lost 3stone so far but the last 2stone isn't budging!

:wave: Good luck!



Ginger1 said:


> Can I join too please?? Feeling so depressed about the way I look now, and am now resigned to the fact that BF alone isn't going to melt away the pounds! :(

:wave: I've given that up too, but apparently I am going to see a massive loss around 4-6mnths! FX!



cleckner04 said:


> Lot's of new ladies today! Someone must have brought it up in a thread in the breastfeeding section. It's the only explanation I can come up with for the sudden rush of new girls. :haha: It's nice to see some fresh faces! We started out weighing in on Fridays only but you ladies can weigh in whenever you want and I'll update when I get a chance!! :dance:

That might have been me :blush: :haha:



Louiseandbump said:


> i was teeny pre preg.. :( can i join?

:wave: Definitely! The more the merrier!!



Storm7 said:


> Also having a little celebration at the moment :happydance: lost 7 lbs on this first week :happydance:

Thats amazing :happydance: Well done!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Storm7 said:
 

> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Storm7- Welcome!! :wave: How does slimming world work anyways? I don't think they have slimming world here in the US.
> 
> Slimming World is similar to WeightWatchers except rather than all foods having points you have free food and syns. You can choose from three types of day - original, green or extra easy. On an original all lean meat is free and carbs are syns, on green carbs are free and meats are syns and on an extra easy day as long as you have a 1/3 of each meal as fruit and veg meat and carbs are free. I find it easier to stick to than other diets.
> 
> Also having a little celebration at the moment :happydance: lost 7 lbs on this first week :happydance:Click to expand...

Holy crap! 7 lbs in one week! I think you might've set a new record in this group. :rofl: So you are down to 229 now right? I'll update the front post! :D 


You are really making me work today ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## venusrockstar

CeriB said:


> Ginger1 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too please?? Feeling so depressed about the way I look now, and am now resigned to the fact that BF alone isn't going to melt away the pounds! :(
> 
> :wave: I've given that up too, but apparently I am going to see a massive loss around 4-6mnths! FX!Click to expand...

This is so not true. At least in my case :rofl:
I have been bf'ing for almost 9 months and my pounds didn't all of a sudden start massively disappearing :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

^^ Agree!! It never happened for me either. I think some of us just aren't that lucky. 4-6 months. What a random number anyways. So your body just suddenly realizes your kid is 4-6 months old and the weight falls off? I've seen that said a few times in the BFing section though. Maybe it's true. I wish it was for me! :( I'm still BFing at nearly 20 months so you'd think I deserve SOMETHING. :haha:


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> ^^ Agree!! It never happened for me either. I think some of us just aren't that lucky. 4-6 months. What a random number anyways. So your body just suddenly realizes your kid is 4-6 months old and the weight falls off? I've seen that said a few times in the BFing section though. Maybe it's true. I wish it was for me! :( I'm still BFing at nearly 20 months so you'd think I deserve SOMETHING. :haha:

Hehe it was the opposite for me. I lost all my preg weight really quick and the at the 6 month I really started gaining. I also lost a ton of hair pregnancy and post-partum is so glamourous:haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah. It's amazing the glamorous nature of pregnancy especially. I used to throw up and pee my pants at the same time. :rofl: I had morning sickness all the way through and once she was bigger and pushing on my bladder I couldn't control it when I'd be using all the force to puke. :sick::rofl::rofl::rofl: It's amazing how much I miss pregnancy even after all of that. I think it's the prize at the end that makes it worth it though. :lol:


----------



## bky

Add me please! we're finally moving somewhere large enough to have a treadmill. And I'm not as worried about my supply so can start restricting myself more. I gave up my gym membership because there's no time for me to get away from Lucy to work out. Hopefully if I get a treadmill (or something) I can use it during her naps. I lost 100lbs+ before getting pregnant with her, but have gained about 40-50 of it back during pregnancy and after (darn OH giving me extra food so I can make milk :haha:). Not totally sure on my current weight, but we also finally have a working scale--though it's still in the box:blush:.
I'm guessing my current weight is 240, my goal weight is 190 or so as that's what I was pre pregnancy (though I could stand to lose more than that I had to do a VLCD to get there even though I was eating 12-1500cal/day and going to the gym 5x per week, so I'll take what I can get :))


----------



## Catters

cleckner04 said:


> ^^ Agree!! It never happened for me either. I think some of us just aren't that lucky. 4-6 months. What a random number anyways. *So your body just suddenly realizes your kid is 4-6 months old and the weight falls off?* I've seen that said a few times in the BFing section though. Maybe it's true. I wish it was for me! :( I'm still BFing at nearly 20 months so you'd think I deserve SOMETHING. :haha:

:rofl: No.. it's really all the HAIR that just starts to drop out of our heads at 4-6 months that makes it seem we are losing weight.. hell, I think I lost 2 pounds of hair alone this week. :haha:


----------



## CeriB

venusrockstar said:


> CeriB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger1 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too please?? Feeling so depressed about the way I look now, and am now resigned to the fact that BF alone isn't going to melt away the pounds! :(
> 
> :wave: I've given that up too, but apparently I am going to see a massive loss around 4-6mnths! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> This is so not true. At least in my case :rofl:
> I have been bf'ing for almost 9 months and my pounds didn't all of a sudden start massively disappearing :cry:Click to expand...




cleckner04 said:


> ^^ Agree!! It never happened for me either. I think some of us just aren't that lucky. 4-6 months. What a random number anyways. So your body just suddenly realizes your kid is 4-6 months old and the weight falls off? I've seen that said a few times in the BFing section though. Maybe it's true. I wish it was for me! :( I'm still BFing at nearly 20 months so you'd think I deserve SOMETHING. :haha:

Damn it :grr: Girls in the BF section said that is the most likley time that BF kicks up weight loss. And I believed them ...... stoopid Ceri!!!!



bky said:


> Add me please!

:wave:



Catters said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ Agree!! It never happened for me either. I think some of us just aren't that lucky. 4-6 months. What a random number anyways. *So your body just suddenly realizes your kid is 4-6 months old and the weight falls off?* I've seen that said a few times in the BFing section though. Maybe it's true. I wish it was for me! :( I'm still BFing at nearly 20 months so you'd think I deserve SOMETHING. :haha:
> 
> :rofl: No.. it's really all the HAIR that just starts to drop out of our heads at 4-6 months that makes it seem we are losing weight.. hell, I think I lost 2 pounds of hair alone this week. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I trying to grow my hair so better not start falling out :grr:

Well ladies, I weighed in today to keep on track with the Friday weigh in and ...............................................

3.5lbs OFF :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:
I am very much liking My Fitness Pal!!!!!! Good work internet program!!


----------



## JellyBeann

cleckner04 said:


> On the myfitnesspal forum section,* there is a thread asking girls what they weigh/what their height is/ and their jean size.* And funnily enough all the ladies that are my height with the same size were like 40 lbs lighter. :dohh: Just as an example, I was 170-180 lbs when this picture was taken. And 'overweight' according to charts. :wacko: I'm wearing a size 8.(UK 10)

where's this Cleckner? You look fab in that pic by the way, not overweight at all lol, silly charts!!


----------



## m_t_rose

cleckner04 said:


> Yeah. It's amazing the glamorous nature of pregnancy especially. I used to throw up and pee my pants at the same time. :rofl: I had morning sickness all the way through and once she was bigger and pushing on my bladder I couldn't control it when I'd be using all the force to puke. :sick::rofl::rofl::rofl: It's amazing how much I miss pregnancy even after all of that. I think it's the prize at the end that makes it worth it though. :lol:

I was the exact same throwing up all the time but I only peed my pants once. 

I am back at 151.6 so up 1 lb but I haven't been very careful this week and have had a really stressful week so I am sure it isn't there to stay. 

:wave: TO all the new girls who have just joined!


----------



## curlykate

Catters said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ Agree!! It never happened for me either. I think some of us just aren't that lucky. 4-6 months. What a random number anyways. *So your body just suddenly realizes your kid is 4-6 months old and the weight falls off?* I've seen that said a few times in the BFing section though. Maybe it's true. I wish it was for me! :( I'm still BFing at nearly 20 months so you'd think I deserve SOMETHING. :haha:
> 
> :rofl: No.. it's really all the HAIR that just starts to drop out of our heads at 4-6 months that makes it seem we are losing weight.. hell, I think I lost 2 pounds of hair alone this week. :haha:Click to expand...

I never had the weight loss at 4-6 months either. I was really looking forward to it too! I'm not sure if it's a myth, or if it actually does happen for many BFing moms. I know why it didn't happen for me....my little chunky monkey needed the fat from my milk to keep growing, so my body retained all the fat it could! I just wish it would have stopped retaining it once his growth leveled out. :wacko:
And I totally agree with the hair...I swear I was going bald a few months PP. I actually had bald spots, and had to style my hair differently so I could hide them!!


----------



## kelly29

cleckner04 said:


> kelly29- :wave: Welcome hun! I was where you are a few months ago. Only I had 60 lbs to lose! :shock: So you are doing better than me already. :haha: Just let me know your actual stats when you can and I'll add you to the front. :flower:
> 
> Storm7- Welcome!! :wave: How does slimming world work anyways? I don't think they have slimming world here in the US.
> 
> mrs_park- :wave: I had similar hopes but only lost 5 lbs from the day I went in to have Emma. :wacko: Which is a bit ridiculous considering she weighed nearly 8 coming out. :rofl: But at least you are here while your LO is young. I didn't start until Emma was 1.5 years old. :haha: I need your exact stats too to add you to the front. :flower:
> 
> CeriB- My 40 minute walks in the evening is with Emma on my back and I tend to lose faster when I do vs. the weeks that I put her in the stroller. :thumbup: Emma weighs 23-24 lbs. but crazily enough she weighs less than the amount I've lost. So I'm basically just carrying around my old body weight when I carry her around. :wacko: Don't feel jealous hun. If anything, I'm jealous of you! Your current weight is my GOAL weight! :rofl::blush:
> 
> Cloberella- Welcome hun! :wave: Added you to the front. :flower:
> 
> Mummy2Asher- Welcome!! :wave: Added you too!
> 
> Ginger1- Hi!! :wave: Added you! I'm the same height and oddly enough I look my best at the weight you are at right now. :haha: But I have totally heavy bones I think. 160 is the lowest weight I've ever been and I had no fat on my body so it's nuts because I was still nearly 'overweight' according to BMI charts. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of new ladies today! Someone must have brought it up in a thread in the breastfeeding section. It's the only explanation I can come up with for the sudden rush of new girls. :haha: It's nice to see some fresh faces! We started out weighing in on Fridays only but you ladies can weigh in whenever you want and I'll update when I get a chance!! :dance:

so what do i need to do? stats being weight :haha: i'm a fatty :haha: well i weighed myself the other day and i was 13st and 5lbs:cry::cry: cant bloody believe it:cry: and i'm 5 ft 4? lol not that matters lol i so need so help and inspiritaton :haha: i'm hungry :cry: always:cry: and what's this fitness pal? i'm really desperate now i want to be myself again and not feel so self conscious all the time :cry: monday the diet will start :thumbup: hello yummy mummies xx


----------



## JellyBeann

kelly29 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> kelly29- :wave: Welcome hun! I was where you are a few months ago. Only I had 60 lbs to lose! :shock: So you are doing better than me already. :haha: Just let me know your actual stats when you can and I'll add you to the front. :flower:
> 
> Storm7- Welcome!! :wave: How does slimming world work anyways? I don't think they have slimming world here in the US.
> 
> mrs_park- :wave: I had similar hopes but only lost 5 lbs from the day I went in to have Emma. :wacko: Which is a bit ridiculous considering she weighed nearly 8 coming out. :rofl: But at least you are here while your LO is young. I didn't start until Emma was 1.5 years old. :haha: I need your exact stats too to add you to the front. :flower:
> 
> CeriB- My 40 minute walks in the evening is with Emma on my back and I tend to lose faster when I do vs. the weeks that I put her in the stroller. :thumbup: Emma weighs 23-24 lbs. but crazily enough she weighs less than the amount I've lost. So I'm basically just carrying around my old body weight when I carry her around. :wacko: Don't feel jealous hun. If anything, I'm jealous of you! Your current weight is my GOAL weight! :rofl::blush:
> 
> Cloberella- Welcome hun! :wave: Added you to the front. :flower:
> 
> Mummy2Asher- Welcome!! :wave: Added you too!
> 
> Ginger1- Hi!! :wave: Added you! I'm the same height and oddly enough I look my best at the weight you are at right now. :haha: But I have totally heavy bones I think. 160 is the lowest weight I've ever been and I had no fat on my body so it's nuts because I was still nearly 'overweight' according to BMI charts. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of new ladies today! Someone must have brought it up in a thread in the breastfeeding section. It's the only explanation I can come up with for the sudden rush of new girls. :haha: It's nice to see some fresh faces! We started out weighing in on Fridays only but you ladies can weigh in whenever you want and I'll update when I get a chance!! :dance:
> 
> so what do i need to do? stats being weight :haha: i'm a fatty :haha: well i weighed myself the other day and i was 13st and 5lbs:cry::cry: cant bloody believe it:cry: and i'm 5 ft 4? lol not that matters lol i so need so help and inspiritaton :haha: i'm hungry :cry: always:cry: and *what's this fitness pal*? i'm really desperate now i want to be myself again and not feel so self conscious all the time :cry: monday the diet will start :thumbup: hello yummy mummies xxClick to expand...

www.myfitnesspal.com

it's a website that you can track your calorie intakes and excersises on, it also has a forum bit, it's quite good lol


----------



## kelly29

hi jellybean i just been on it but what do you put for what you do now? i'm lazy? lol which i'm not !!! but i do sit alot but also walk dog kids etc? is there anything for boobie feeding mummies? or just try fill it out best i can? oh and it say's 1200 cals a day? i just don't wanna mess my milk up!!! lol xx 
oh and can you make friends on there? please add me if so my user name is kellywiththebelly:haha::haha: x


----------



## CeriB

Kelly - you can add breastfeeding as a snack every day and you get an extra 500cal. I filled in what i could and what was closest to what i am like now. It took a day or 2 to get used to it, but it is great now!


----------



## kelly29

thank you xxx i'm just trying to do it now!!! lol i'm so thick at time lol and i'm so fed up with having a headache :( xx


----------



## cleckner04

CeriB- Don't worry dear, I've seen that said in the BFing section before too. There must be some truth to it otherwise it wouldn't be said so much. :D I'm just making a joke out of it. :haha:

Jellybeann- I'm trying to find that thread again on there. I swear it was in the fun section but I could be wrong. I haven't posted on there at all yet but I think I might jump in eventually. :haha: If I find that thread I'll let you know. It was interesting seeing the sizes of everyone vs. height and weight. 

Kelly- what is your goal weight? I'll add you to the front once I get that. :D



Ooo just doing my search on there for height/weight/size thread and I found this website. https://www.mybodygallery.com/index.html You can input what you are or what your goal is and see what others look like at the same height/weight etc. :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Crap I was on here and forgot to even say what weight I'm at now. :dohh: I lost 5 lbs this week from myfitnesspal!!! :dance: I'm down to 208.4 lbs. Only 8.4 lbs left to pre-Emma weight!! :dance::dance:


----------



## kelly29

awww well done on weight loss :) just went on that link and it says no one!!! lol x i want to be 10 stone at least!!! please xxx


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: I think it's a fairly new site because it doesn't have that many people yet. There's one more I found too. See if you can find it on this one.
https://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/heightweight.html


----------



## kelly29

omg :( i'm soooooo fat looking at these pics of peeps :( gotta go out now georges footy lol xxx thank you xx


----------



## venusrockstar

I just checked out myfitness pal but I'm wondering if it doesn't calculate calories burned during strength training? It's only logging what I burn with my cardio which wouldn't give me an accurate idea of how much I'm burning. I usually do 40 minutes of heavy weight lifting and then 30-40 min of cardio 4 times a week.


----------



## CeriB

cleckner04 said:


> I lost 5 lbs this week from myfitnesspal!!! :dance: I'm down to 208.4 lbs. Only 8.4 lbs left to pre-Emma weight!! :dance::dance:

Massive congrats!!! That brill work!!!


----------



## espia

myfitnesspal is great! i'm down 3lbs!! wooooot :) so i'm 176 now. yayyyy!!

have you guys seen all the talk about the 30 day shred??? the jillian michaels video? everyone is talking about it on MFP. i'm curious...


----------



## venusrockstar

30 Day Shred is a brutal but awesome workout!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, anyone on MFP, my username is *Gemii, *Add mee!!

I haven't weighed yet, my scales are broken (still) and I haven't got a new set...I would use the broken ones, but they tell me i'm either a stone lightewr or heavier than I am!!

Edited: my name is now a clicky linky to my MFP


----------



## espia

add me on MFP- espia


----------



## venusrockstar

I was down to 195 pounds this morning which is another 2 pound loss for me this week! 

I am venusrockstar on MFP


----------



## sahrene1978

My little man is 6 weeks as of yesterday and I am starting my mission to lose this other 35 pounds I magically put on while pregnant. I was 130 something wen I got pregnant ans was 202 when rigt before I had him. Now I am 172. I was on Weight Watchers before I got pregnant and lost over 75 pounds. I want to follow the program now but I can't afford to actually join because I am not working. So I found a program similar on my Palm Pre phone that I can count points and track my exercise. I bf almost exclusivly but I do suplement 2 bottles a day. I am slowly weaning him off formula all together. 

I WISH EVERYONE WEIGHT LOSS DUSTJ


----------



## CeriB

venusrockstar said:


> I was down to 195 pounds this morning which is another 2 pound loss for me this week!

Congrats!!!!!



sahrene1978 said:


> My little man is 6 weeks as of yesterday and I am starting my mission to lose this other 35 pounds I magically put on while pregnant. I was 130 something wen I got pregnant ans was 202 when rigt before I had him. Now I am 172. I was on Weight Watchers before I got pregnant and lost over 75 pounds. I want to follow the program now but I can't afford to actually join because I am not working. So I found a program similar on my Palm Pre phone that I can count points and track my exercise. I bf almost exclusivly but I do suplement 2 bottles a day. I am slowly weaning him off formula all together.
> 
> I WISH EVERYONE WEIGHT LOSS DUSTJ

:wave: Dust to you too!!

I am Cerib82 on MFP!


----------



## kelly29

helloooooooooooooooooooooo :) i hope weve all added each other? i'm not 100 % sure how it all works as yet :haha: but can i just ask it say''s i'm allowed 1200 cals a day? is that ok? god i'm not starting till monday and already i'm starving at the thought of it:cry: but it must be done!!! i only wish maddie could be reliable in the sense i could go swimming and leave her asleep at home with daddy :dohh: but this wont happen!!! anyone got a wii fit? i'm thinking of getting it? what do you think? i walk loads but tbh i don't think it helps me lose anything as i'm pretty used to it? iykwim? i need to push myself i guess? but struggling with ideas on exercise whilst maddie is pretty much glued to the boob:cry: so thought the wii would be good for 10 mins here or there a day? 

great weight loss ladies :thumbup: x


----------



## florabean1981

woo hoo! I'm 146lbs (10 stone 6lbs) again; which is what i weighed when i had my 12 week scan, like 2 years ago!!! Only another 11 to go before i reach my goal weight! I can't wait to see a 9 instead of a 10 in front of my weight (in stones, that is, haha!)

Add me on MFP too: fleurywury (pic is of me & harry)

well done on thw weight losses everyone.

Oiooh, i wondered too about it not saying hw many cals you burn for strength work, soz i do sit ups everyday & some light (1-2kg dumbells) arm curls too... the only cardio I do is walking every day.... and crappy housework, if you can count that?


----------



## CeriB

kelly29 said:


> helloooooooooooooooooooooo :) i hope weve all added each other? i'm not 100 % sure how it all works as yet :haha: but can i just ask it say''s i'm allowed 1200 cals a day? is that ok?

When you add your BFing it will give you an extra 500cal so will be fine!! You'll get used to it - once you start using it, it's quite easy. Good luck for Monday!! 



florabean1981 said:


> woo hoo! I'm 146lbs (10 stone 6lbs) again; which is what i weighed when i had my 12 week scan, like 2 years ago!!! Only another 11 to go before i reach my goal weight! I can't wait to see a 9 instead of a 10 in front of my weight (in stones, that is, haha!)

Congrats!!! Good luck for the last 11lbs!!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I've been slacking on updating the front post so off to do that now! :lol:

I've also been slacking on MFP and I'm only down .4 lbs from Friday but I'm gonna get back on it today. I didn't even attempt working out last night bc Emma refused to go to sleep and by the time she did I fell asleep too instead of getting up to exercise. :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

espia- Whats your exact stats hun? I must've somehow skipped over you. :flower:

sahrene- Whats your goal weight? I have everything else. :D


Well done those of you that have lost more!! :dance: Some of you are getting super close to your goal weight already!! :dance: That's totally awesome!!


----------



## jms895

I am not expecting a loss tomorrow. Have been an absolute pig, feel really bl;oated and am currently sat eating a plate full of pancakes sugar and lemon :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Well done on the weight loss everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

I've lost 1lb :(
I'm using the fitness pal thing, it's great! And it said I should be eating 1200 and then 500 for bf but I'm only eating 1200 really so i was hoping for a bit more weight loss.


----------



## CeriB

Mummy2Asher said:


> I've lost 1lb :(
> I'm using the fitness pal thing, it's great! And it said I should be eating 1200 and then 500 for bf but I'm only eating 1200 really so i was hoping for a bit more weight loss.

Congrats! I know it's not what you wanted but still a good loss!

I've not been very well this week and neither has LO so not looking at a great loss tmro. As long as I havent put on!!


----------



## JellyBeann

No loss for me guys...still at 154lbs!


----------



## LolaAnn

Oh please can I join too?? 
I was almost at my goal weight a few months ago when I was on holiday in New Zealand, it was just so easy so much to do and such nice weather so spent all day outside away from food!! Now I'm back in the UK I'm finding it really hard and my weight is just climbing and climbing :(

Start Weight: 64kg.. which is 141lb
Goal Weight: 58kg .. 128lb

Ive cut back on Reubens day feeds too so I think that is really affecting how easy it is for me to get fat again. Last night was the first night in ages I managed to not pig out before bed, yayayayayyyyyy!


----------



## espia

my stats are:

sw was 179
cw is 174.4
ttc weight 150 (prebaby)
gw 135

good luck girls :) 

ps i've definitely been losing weight since i started eating MORE. i would recommend eating all your breastfeeding and exercise calories! yay!


----------



## MrsLo

First things first, I'm finally down a lb to 163. I was stuck forever....

But now I need your ladies help VERY BADLY!! Sorry to be annoying but I am desperate.

Soooo I have been desperately looking for a way to stay home with my precious baby boy and I have found a way! I love writing and love my baby boy and love being a mommy.... and I have found the perfect opportunity.
I applied for an online writing gig at momsquawk and they turned it into a contest.
I am currently in second.... so close.
The only way to win is to get the most comments on my essay on facebook. It's soooo frustrating lol.
So I was hoping my fellow bnb mommies could help me make my dream of being a work at home mommy come true!!
If you have a second to go to facebook.com/momsquawk and "like" their page then go to my essay https://www.facebook.com/notes/momsqu...24131150996824 and post a quick comment, it would be SUCH a huge help and I would be forever grateful. I can't even express how badly I want/need this. Thanks SO much to everyone who helps me out.


----------



## Louiseandbump

start weight:153
current weight: 147
goal weight: 129


----------



## curlykate

I lost weight! The last time I weighed myself was a few weeks ago, and I was 173. I'm down now to 170, so down 3 pounds. This includes my cast, so I'm actually a bit lighter, I just don't know how much my cast weighs. Looks like my eating habits are paying off, because I'm still unable to exercise for at least another 6 weeks.


----------



## sahrene1978

I'm down to 171. Only because I got sick with a nasty cold. 

My goal weight is 130

Sahrene


----------



## jms895

Another bad week for me, i AM epecting a gain on Monday :( these past 3 weeks have been bad and I cant seem to get back on track! :(


----------



## cleckner04

Well done those of you that lost! :dance:

I'm down 4 lbs this week. :yipee: Bout time my weight starts moving though. There were so many weeks of going up and down so I feel good finally getting somewhere. I only have 4.4 lbs left until my top goal before TTC again. :dance: And still 2 months before DH is back so hopefully I can lose even more! My ultimate goal is only 24.4 lbs away so it almost seems doable before getting pregnant again. 

I'm doing a revamp of the front post again so bare with me but I think I have everyone updated so far. :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Front post is completely redone. I wanted to spice it up a bit more. Hope you all approve. :D:flower:


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm sitting here in tears because I didn't lose any weight again this week. I'm so sick of this shit. I bust my ass in the gym and get no where. Sorry to be a downer, I'm just having a "poor me" day. I've been dealing with my weight for 20 years and I'm just so bloody tired of it. 

Congrats to all those who lost.


----------



## JellyBeann

I LOVE the front page!! And Purple is my favouritist colour!! yay!!


----------



## curlykate

Sorry to hear about your frustrations, venus.
That was me as well. I just couldn't make the scales move. The only reason they're moving now is because I can't get up and get myself any junk food!


----------



## cleckner04

Venus- :hugs::hugs: I've definitely had my share of ranting in this group. I'm sorry you're having a bad day. The only way I seemed to start budging the scales again was by actually eating more calories with all the exercise I do every day. But I know you are already using myfitnesspal too so you're aware. I wish I had some solid advice that would help but I don't. :( I just think sometimes we hit plateaus and have to break through it to get going more. You are doing SO well! You've already hit my dream area of being in the 100s. I almost forget what it's like to have a 1 in front of my weight. :lol: Just stick with it hun. And rant as much as you want. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## venusrockstar

I talked with my husband most of the morning about it and he suggested I book an appointment with my doctor which I think I am going to do. He thinks maybe there is an underlying medical condition that I'm maybe not aware of. When I was working with a personal trainer in the past, I remember him once telling me I had to workout 4x harder than the average person in order to lose weight. I'm going to see if they can run some blood tests, check my thyroid and possibly my hormones. Hopefully they will give me a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## cleckner04

I think that's a really good idea. Hopefully they can figure something out. :hugs:


----------



## florabean1981

:hugs: venus, and anyone else who needs them.

i totally forgot to update on friday! I lost some & now weigh 144lbs... I also measured myself & even though i've lost 12 lbs so far since january, i've only lost 1 lousy inch off my waist!!!! i've lost 2 off my hips & 1 off my boobs too, so i guess it's not all bad, but at least that explains why I still cant fit into my UK size 12's very well! i feel like i'm destined to be a size 14 forever! 

anyways.... hope everyone else is ok? I've kinda fallen off the wagon his weekend, but vow to be better this week!


----------



## kelly29

hi ladies sorry its been a while i'm currently down in the dumps:cry: i bought myself a wii fit plus only to now have a dodgey knee and now have a huge thing on my groin so not only am i fat i feel shit too :cry::cry: well done to ladies who have lost:thumbup: i so want to join you:thumbup: x


----------



## cleckner04

kelly- I hope you feel better soon. That sounds painful. :( :hugs::hugs:


I just tried the 30 day shred. OMG. I quit 15 minutes in. :rofl::rofl: I ate a huge dinner right before and I thought I was gonna throw up. So if any of you try it, please wait an hour at least before trying. :rofl: I'm so sweaty just from 15 minutes so it is definitely not for 'beginners'. :wacko: I'm not so sure I want to try it again tomorrow. Maybe tomorrow I can make it further than 15 minutes though. :lol:


----------



## cleckner04

Updated the front for you too flora. :flower: That's odd you aren't losing inches! I had a week that I didn't lose at all but I still lost 3 inches. :wacko: Which that makes no sense to me either. You are only 4 lbs from your goal weight!! :dance: Do you think you'll stop once you hit your goal? I will have to think of something special to do with your name on the front once you finish. :D


----------



## m_t_rose

Cleckner your avatar is gorgeous Emma looks so much like you!

I have not done well with my diet this week but I am maintaining which I am happy enough with for now and hopefully next week I will start to lose again.


----------



## Rockell8788

The week I had ds I was 185lb without even trying in 6 weeks I'm down to 159lb. I'm so bloody lucky to have lost all the weight I gain whilst being pregnant with ds.
Hmm now to lose the weight I gained with DD over 3 years ago lol any tips to lose the mummy tummy. I can't do sit ups as my back cracks and it's so painful 
Sw 185
Cw 159
Gw 140


----------



## jms895

Well done Cleckner on weight loss! Thanks for the front page. I have gained 2 pound :( NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mummy2Asher

I've lost another 2lbs, not much but I can wear my size 8 jeans now! And I only tried them on a month a go and they didn't fit so I'm feeling really pleased. 
I'm eating about 1200 a day as that's what is says on MFP but am I meant to eat more for bf'ing?


----------



## MommyMika

I want to join!

My current weight is 160. My pre-pregnancy weight was 130.

I want to get back to 120-125 (my 'normal' weight, I had a few extra lbs on me when I got pregnant)


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I didn't stick to it at all this week. I almost don't even want to weigh in tomorrow. I already know I've gained 1 lb. I've got a little stress with the DH. Not relationship related but job related. :haha: So I've been busy worrying about that this week instead. Next week I'll try to get back on track. 

I have some updating to do so I'll try to get that done now. :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I just started and completed the first day of 30-day shred. I tried it earlier this week but had a huge dinner right before attempting it and I seriously thought I was gonna throw up. :rofl: But today I did it with hardly any problems. The only thing I can't really do on there is push ups. But it's kinda hard to push up 205 lbs of woman. :blush: :rofl: So I think I'm gonna try to stick to this but I hear the first day isn't the hard part. I think it's more like day 3 that I will want to die because all my muscles will be sore. So we shall see. I'm not good with sticking to these dvd sort of things because I start to lose interest. I am going to try to keep up my walks and recumbent bike workout too each day. Which is easier said than done because that is a LOT of exercise every day. :dohh:


----------



## venusrockstar

I love the 30 Day Shred, I can do most of the workout except for all the jumping parts...it hurts my boobs too much to be bouncing like that :rofl: I'll just stick to my treadmill and elliptical at the gym for my cardio *LOL*

I weighed in this morning and was down to 194. I couldn't believe it. I'm starting a new revised food plan next week, so I'm hoping the change will help me. I've decided to go on a low-carb, high protein diet. 

I went to the gym this morning and did 40 minutes of weight lifting, followed by 30 min cardio on the treadmill.


----------



## jms895

I *think* I have lost the 2 pound I put back on so back to the stats on the front page :rofl: I been hovering at that for 3 or 4 bloody weeks :dohh:

Stupic BBQ weather, chocolate and beer :nope:


----------



## cleckner04

jms- don't worry, I never changed the front post to begin with. :haha: So it should be to correct weight for you now. 


Completed day 2 yesterday. It was definitely harder when my muscles were already sore from the first day. We'll see how today goes. I'm gaining weight instead of losing since I started this but I'm also ovulating right now and I always gain this time of the month so I'm trying not to let it get to me. I'm only 5 lbs. from pre-Emma weight so I'm starting to lose steam I think since I know I'm so close. Ugh! I get like this every month it seems when ovulation and my period rolls around. I hate gaining though. It makes me feel like I'm failing when I know I'm not. My body is so sore from this 30-day shred thing so I am almost 100% certain I'm losing inches still. I need to measure myself again to see.


----------



## Louiseandbump

Hiiii ladies, hope you are all doing well. 
Dieting is such a bitch with this sun shine! 

Can you update me? Lost 2lbs since i posted :) 
Getting there slowlyyyy! 

Have only been dieting so far and losing a pound a week. 
Me thinks its time for some exercise as LO is 7 weeks so no excuses now.


----------



## 2wantedpls

Hi there ladies!!

Looking for inspiration here. I can't make excuses any more!!

What kind of plans are you all following? Are any of you doing Rosemary Conley? I lost 3.5 stone on it before. The leader said I could follow it just not have a strict cal allowance.


----------



## CeriB

Hi ladies :flower:

I have been on holiday for the past week and have eaten like a cow!!!!!! I'm not gonna weigh until Friday and I'm gonna try to be good this week so it's not too much of a surprise!!!!

I'm having difficulty exercising atm. I want to go running but DH has to leave for work in the morning at 6.20am and doesn't get home until 6pm. Erin has her bath at 6.30 then bed by 7pm, then it's my tea time :nope: I've got no time!! Walking just seems like a waste of time tbh. Hopefully I will find something - DH has said that he will buy me Zumba for the playstation this week so maybe that will help.

Good luck and congrats to everyone!!


----------



## m_t_rose

I have been so bad with my diet and my updating. Tomorrow I am going to start 30 day shred and really stick with my diet for 30 days. I figure it is only a month. I also think I am going to try not to weigh myself until day 15 and then again on day 30. Great job to all the other women who lost weight!


----------



## kelly29

hi hot mumma's:winkwink: my diet is offically starting now :thumbup: so what do you ladies eat in a typical day? any tips would be much appreciated xx


----------



## cleckner04

I officially quit the stupid 30 day shred. It's not hard so far but I keep GAINING weight. Every day I gained a pound. :wacko: So I'm up a little over 3 lbs from my last official weigh in. :dohh: I felt good and was feeling stronger but honestly I want the weight to be gone before trying to bulk up like that. So I quit. :haha: I'll start it again once I'm at my goal weight.


----------



## curlykate

I found that I gained weight as well cleckner, when I did the 30 Dy Shred. It was all muscle though, and it felt nice to get stronger. I understand about it being frustrating though!
I'm really starting to get frustrated myself. I'm losing weight, but I'm sure it's mostly muscle mass. I'm so bored sitting on my butt all day, unable to do anything. And now I find out my bones aren't healing, and as a result it will be even longer before I can take my cast off and get back to normal.

I'm so glad there isn't junk food n the house and I'm not able to drive myself to the store. Otherwise I'd be pigging out right now, and just gaining even more weight.


----------



## m_t_rose

I really hope that I don't gain weight while I am doing it that would just add insult to injury. Although if my pants fit better who cares what the scale says I guess. I am just so tied up with my scale I swear I weigh myself 6+ times a day!! I am going to wear out the battery!


----------



## cleckner04

I weigh myself a lot too. I've even considered putting the scale in my kitchen so when I get the urge to snack I can weigh myself and it might change my mind. :haha:


----------



## florabean1981

i forgot to post on friday, but I put on 0.5lbs, so now weigh 144.5 lbs. Not too bad considering all the easter holiday munching! I'm not expecting to lose much this week because of the easter eggs & it being the week before AF (I think?), but i can dream!


----------



## m_t_rose

I brought all of Jacobs Easter treats to Easter dinner on Sunday to share with everyone. I figured he didn't really need all of the sweets and it would just tempt me too much. I decided not to do the 30 day shred and instead do Your Shape for wii since I already have it. It is mostly cardio and it really gets you sweating I swear it is just 30 minutes of jumping around.


----------



## cleckner04

I didn't buy any sweets for Emma for easter. So thankfully that's one thing I don't have to worry about. I figure she can get stuff like that more when she's older. I just got her little gifts instead. I think next year I'll give her sweets. 

So now that I've stopped doing the 30 day shred I've already dropped down a pound. :dohh: But I still have 2 lbs to go to get back to my last official weigh in. I never changed the front post because i'm determined to get back there at least by next week. :lol:


----------



## FsMummy

hey everyone, i havent been on for ages. weighed myself a cpl days ago and ive lost 8lb, will weigh myself tomorrow morning if i get time. how is everyone doing?


----------



## CeriB

cleckner04 said:


> I weigh myself a lot too. I've even considered putting the scale in my kitchen so when I get the urge to snack I can weigh myself and it might change my mind. :haha:

Thats such a good idea!!!!!!!! Although, at the rate I'm going, I need one in every room of the house!

Not going well at all! Just ate half and easter egg, 2 small dark choc eggs and 2 mini-feasts! Need to get my head in gear and start caring!!


----------



## FsMummy

just weighed myself and ive lost another pound yay lol


----------



## florabean1981

well done fsmummy!

Harry got one of those little chocolate eggs inside and egg cup with a matching spoon, so it wasn't too bad. i got a massive one with 2 chocolate bars & 2 packs of mini eggs. I ate the pretty much all at once just to get rid of them, lol!

I just got a bike given to me by a friend who never used it, and OH got a seat for his bike for Harry so we're gonna start going out on bike rides down to the beach or harbour at weekends and stuff to get a bit fitter. Also just downloaded an iphone app for abs, so we'll see how that goes too. 

do any of you 'feel' smaller since losing weight? I know I've lost like 12 lbs so far, and I know my clothes fit better (still not into my pre preggy clothing yet, but still) but i dont feel thinner & when i look in the mirror, i dont see any difference, which is really getting annoying. and other than my MIl & hubby, not one person has said i look smaller or 'have you lost weight' or anything... not that i'm attention seeking, but it'd be nice to know i might look smaller, ya know? sorry, being whiney¬!

Am off to Cornwall for 4 days, so will be away for the weigh-in, so will have have to update you once I'm back. Will be swimming everyday while we're away 7 going for walks n stuff, so hopefully it'll do me some good & keep my mind off the munchies!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I do definitely feel thinner when getting dressed but if you look at my last 'progression' pictures you can pretty much see why. :haha: It's a massive difference from just 35 lbs being gone. But I do sometimes forget that I'm thinner. If that makes sense. I still feel like a 240 lb woman at times. It's like my head hasn't quite caught up with my physical body. I think it's only noticeable on me because I was SO big to begin with though. You didn't have all that much to lose I didn't think so it won't be quite as drastic on you IYKWIM. I bet once you guys get out on the bikes the weight will just melt off. I find bicycling to be the best thing ever to thin a person out. :thumbup:


----------



## 2wantedpls

What kind of plans are you ladies following?


----------



## m_t_rose

florabean1981 said:


> well done fsmummy!
> 
> Harry got one of those little chocolate eggs inside and egg cup with a matching spoon, so it wasn't too bad. i got a massive one with 2 chocolate bars & 2 packs of mini eggs. I ate the pretty much all at once just to get rid of them, lol!
> 
> I just got a bike given to me by a friend who never used it, and OH got a seat for his bike for Harry so we're gonna start going out on bike rides down to the beach or harbour at weekends and stuff to get a bit fitter. Also just downloaded an iphone app for abs, so we'll see how that goes too.
> 
> do any of you 'feel' smaller since losing weight? I know I've lost like 12 lbs so far, and I know my clothes fit better (still not into my pre preggy clothing yet, but still) but i dont feel thinner & when i look in the mirror, i dont see any difference, which is really getting annoying. and other than my MIl & hubby, not one person has said i look smaller or 'have you lost weight' or anything... not that i'm attention seeking, but it'd be nice to know i might look smaller, ya know? sorry, being whiney¬!
> 
> Am off to Cornwall for 4 days, so will be away for the weigh-in, so will have have to update you once I'm back. Will be swimming everyday while we're away 7 going for walks n stuff, so hopefully it'll do me some good & keep my mind off the munchies!!!!

I feel like this exactly. The picture in my mind hasn't changed at all. It is just so frustrating at times.


----------



## m_t_rose

2wantedpls said:


> What kind of plans are you ladies following?

I follow weight watchers (without meetings its just way to expensive) and I have been doing your shape for cardio and trying to walk 10,000 steps a day.


----------



## venusrockstar

2wantedpls said:


> What kind of plans are you ladies following?

I'm not on any specific plan, but I'm on a low-carb, high protein diet. I've been kind of following the Paleo and South Beach food lists, but I've modified them a tad. I am currently working out in the gym 4 days a week doing both heavy intense weight lifting and cardio.


----------



## 2wantedpls

Has dieting effected your milk supply in any way? Worried if I start to diet
That it will reduce like the HV said.


----------



## m_t_rose

Well I am at 152.2 today but I just started AF yesterday so I think once that is gone I will be lower again. It is just so unfair that AF has so much influence on our weight :hissy:


----------



## curlykate

I stayed the same this week, which is actually pretty good, because I ate really crappy this week.


----------



## cleckner04

I finally managed to lose the 30 day shred/ovulation weight off and I'm 0.4 less than my last weigh in on here! :dance: Which is pretty good considering I haven't worked out at all this week. I am such a slacker. I don't know how to get my motivation back. :nope: And time is ticking because DH is back in a month and a half. Only 4 lbs. to lose before than but I just cannot seem to get myself moving.


----------



## kelly29

hi ladies im doing quite well :) well i bloody better be lol i'm not weighing until nxt wk but iv'e been soooooo good :) and i even ate porridge :) lol but i still cant do much exercise really as my knee not 100% yet so only wanders rd with the pram and school run :( how's everyone doing? x


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies hope you are all well!

I have an extra incentive now - wedding is booked!

Hoping i have lost a pound this week, fingers crossed! I have not lost for 4 weeks now :(


----------



## FsMummy

ah congrats jms thats great news! good luck for your weigh in


----------



## venusrockstar

I stayed the same this week, which is okay with me for once considering all the crap I ate for Easter last weekend. At least I didn't gain.


----------



## bky

I am down 2+kg (so 4.5lbs or so) which is pretty good as so far all I've really done is cut the take out down to once a month and make my OH stop bringing snacks home (he's so awful for that). I was disheartened for a bit as I'm only eating around 1500 cal/day (which is normal for my eating patterns). So at least something is happening.
One of these days I'll get myself over to the equipment rental place to see how much a treadmill or elliptical is going to cost me.


----------



## FsMummy

im down to 228 now!


----------



## 2wantedpls

2wantedpls said:


> What kind of plans are you ladies following?

Anyone?....


----------



## 2wantedpls

2wantedpls said:


> Has dieting effected your milk supply in any way? Worried if I start to diet
> That it will reduce like the HV said.

Anyone....?


----------



## cleckner04

I'm not personally following a plan so I can't really help. I'm using myfitnesspal.com to input what I eat and it lets me know if I'm going over on my daily calories/fat/sodium/etc. But I haven't been doing it for the past 2 weeks. :blush: I need to get back to it. I haven't noticed any dip in supply but I'm also not 'dieting' or cutting anything out so that is probably why. I am just exercising 60 minutes of cardio a day plus a nightly 45 minute walk. I waited until Emma was older to start doing all of this because I didn't want my supply to be affected at all. Now that she is older she doesn't feed nearly as often so I figured it would be safe. But there are a few ladies in this group with younger babies and they haven't mentioned supply dips either so I think it'd be okay as long as you aren't doing extreme diets. :flower:


----------



## venusrockstar

2wantedpls said:


> 2wantedpls said:
> 
> 
> What kind of plans are you ladies following?
> 
> Anyone?....Click to expand...

I answered this on page 95 :)

In a book I have it says to eat around 1800 to maintain your supply. My suppy is well established now though since Bella is almost 10 months and eating lots of solids, so I just recently dropped my calories down to 1500-1600/day.


----------



## FsMummy

2wantedpls said:


> 2wantedpls said:
> 
> 
> Has dieting effected your milk supply in any way? Worried if I start to diet
> That it will reduce like the HV said.
> 
> Anyone....?Click to expand...

my lo is 3 months old and i havent noticed anything


----------



## CeriB

jms895 said:


> Hey ladies hope you are all well!
> 
> I have an extra incentive now - wedding is booked!
> 
> Hoping i have lost a pound this week, fingers crossed! I have not lost for 4 weeks now :(

:happydance: Congrats!!!!!



bky said:


> I am down 2+kg (so 4.5lbs or so) which is pretty good as so far all I've really done is cut the take out down to once a month and make my OH stop bringing snacks home (he's so awful for that). I was disheartened for a bit as I'm only eating around 1500 cal/day (which is normal for my eating patterns). So at least something is happening.

Thats brill!!! Sometimes, weight can come off quite slowly so you may find a bigger loss next week.



FsMummy said:


> im down to 228 now!

:happydance: Congrats!

So, I have started Slimming World again :blush: I had a really good chat with the consultant about my BFing etc and she gave me loads of stuff to read about how SW can help with dieting and BFing and so far so good! Weigh-in Thurs morning, so we shall see!


----------



## LolaAnn

omg Ive packed on the pounds in the last few weeks. really angry with myself because I was so happy with myself a couple of months ago, was in the best shape of my life and felt really happy in a bikini. Now I feel disgusting and have literally put on about 5kgs...... sigh. so I'm doing it no-carb from now on! Tomorrow is gonna be awful as have just gorged myself on icecream, scones and cinamin buns! Woaaah I'm gross.


----------



## jms895

2 pound off for me this week.... Finally!! Cleckner please change front total weight loss to 11.5 now thanks xx


----------



## LolaAnn

jms895 said:


> 2 pound off for me this week.... Finally!! Cleckner please change front total weight loss to 11.5 now thanks xx

well done chick!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Can I join second weigh in with WW this thursday lost 2 pounds last week my first week! 

was reading this morning that I should have extra points because of BF is that correct


----------



## cleckner04

jms well done hun!! :dance:



I've seriously been completely out of the weight loss mindset the past weeks. I just stopped caring. So today I'm "trying" to track my food on myfitnesspal again and I'll walk and ride my exercise bike again. I've been walking the past few days but not the exercise bike because I hurt my knee the last time and I'm worried I'll do more damage if I don't let it heal. But tonight I'm gonna take my time and lower the resistance if I have to. I don't know how the heck to get my head back into it. I just don't care anymore. I think it's because I'm basically at my pre-pregnancy weight right now so I gave up. When really I still want to lose my gain from the miscarriage in 08 too. So as of today I'm gonna start 'over' so to speak. :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah, Welcome CelticNiamh :wave:!!! Just give me your stats and I'll add you to the front post. :flower: We should be getting extra calories as BFing women. Since your baby is so young I think you'd need 500 extra calories. Mommies with younger babies, correct that if I'm wrong though. I only personally add 200 calories to my diet but my LO is much older so doesn't BF as often.


----------



## CelticNiamh

cleckner I just found a link today from ww saying I should have been eating an extra 14 points per day :shrug: will have to ask at WI on Thursday! that seems a lot to eat!

I'm currently 182 my goal is 126 so Ive 56 to lose and so far lost 2 pounds last week!

is there a particular day you update :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

I tend to have weigh ins on Fridays but lately everyone just weighs in when they want. So just update me anytime you want and I'll change the front when I get a chance. :D


----------



## bky

I don't know if it's been mentioned in here, but I did find something that said that each ounce of milk burns 20 calories. Babies not on solids are on 24-30ish oz per day so that is 480-600 cal per day.


----------



## kelly29

hi ladies :) how's every one getting on? well i'm slightly gutted as iv'e only really be dieting propaly for a week but weighed myself yday and i'm still the same!!!! i'm so gutted:cry::cry: i think of all the things i would of eaten but didn't:cry: and the healthy choices i made instead:shrug: i know i still cant do any real exercise as i still have a crappy knee but i do walk here and there!!! sorry! :haha: x


----------



## cleckner04

Is this your first week of proper dieting hun? My first week doing it I didn't lose either. Than after I got into it a bit more, the weight started finally dropping. Are you getting enough water as well? Another thing is sodium. Now that I've started watching my sodium, the weight is dropping easier. I don't eat any prepackaged foods anymore if I can help it because it is all SUPER high in sodium. Even the 'healthy' soups that I have in my cupboards. Please don't get too discouraged. If you read back I've went through some seriously rough weeks and have even told myself I was done with this shit a few times. :blush: Just keep at it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelly keep at it, it will show :flower: even with out exercise you can lose weight, I was feeling crap during the week as I weighed my self and it said I was up 1 pound! but today at WI I was down 2 :happydance: very happy with that 


I was given the extra 14 points per day as well for WW seems a lot but will see what happens this week! 

oh my DH is supporting me as well and he has lost 7 pounds last week and I say he might have hit a stone this week :happydance: happy and jealous :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Well done with the loss CelticNiamh!! :dance: Men always lose faster. It's total bullshit imo. :lol: 

Off to update your name on the front post. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

cleckner04 said:


> Well done with the loss CelticNiamh!! :dance: Men always lose faster. It's total bullshit imo. :lol:
> 
> Off to update your name on the front post. :flower:

it bloody well is :haha: he could do with loseing it though lol


----------



## florabean1981

Well, we just got back from holiday.... i just weighed myself & i gained 4 freaking pounds!!! So annoyed with myself! :dohh: I'm also 5 days late for my AF, so either I'm about to have a mega one & i can put it all down to bloating & crapness or the NTNP has worked, lol. (you can guess which one i'm hoping for, but I'm assuming I'm just late).

anyways... I'll weigh in properly tomorrow morning. Hope everyone else is having a more successful week!


----------



## CeriB

My first weigh in at Slimming World and I lost 4lbs! Yeah!!!!! CelticNiamh - I get extras through SW too due to BFing. I am now 172lbs. I have also changed my target to 10s10lbs (150lbs).

Kelly - keep at it! If you start off slow it will be more consistant as you go. Doesn't mean you won't lose anything!! Good luck!

Congrats to all the looses! Keep strong to all the gains!


----------



## CelticNiamh

CeriB said:


> My first weigh in at Slimming World and I lost 4lbs! Yeah!!!!! CelticNiamh - I get extras through SW too due to BFing. I am now 172lbs. I have also changed my target to 10s10lbs (150lbs).
> 
> Kelly - keep at it! If you start off slow it will be more consistant as you go. Doesn't mean you won't lose anything!! Good luck!
> 
> Congrats to all the looses! Keep strong to all the gains!

well done:happydance: Im 12,12 now hubby was asking me what my target was Im breaking it down to 5% then 10% when I have that gone Im going to go with 5% etc Im small 4 ft 10 so charts say I should be around the 7 stone something :dohh: no way do I want to be that weight to thin in my thin days :haha: I was 8 and a half and wasnt a pick on me so around 9 and a half sounds about right, think I will go with how I feel rather than scales when I get there as I want to get fit as well, oh yea win the lotto and get a tummy tuck :haha:

florabean thats not to bad, I put on 6 pounds in a week before! plus when it goes on quick like that it comes off quick, or maybe something else FX eh :flower:


----------



## kelly29

my wii fit thing did a funny belly dance kinda amusing but also embarrising :( i so want to be thin thin thin!!! is it ok to be eating cereal of an evening i'm getting so hungry still after dinner that i chose that instead? what are you lot snacking on? thanks for all the up beat talk girls helps alot!!! :) x


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelly29 said:


> my wii fit thing did a funny belly dance kinda amusing but also embarrising :( i so want to be thin thin thin!!! is it ok to be eating cereal of an evening i'm getting so hungry still after dinner that i chose that instead? what are you lot snacking on? thanks for all the up beat talk girls helps alot!!! :) x

if its a healthy one with low cal milk I would say yes! I snack on fruit, grapes etc Im loving grapes still nice with a cupa! or what about a crumpet and a banana I got some pancakes from tesco and have them as a snack either they are nice heated on thier own or with some fruit


----------



## cleckner04

I'M DOWN TO PRE-PREGNANCY WEIGHT!!!! :yipee::yipee: This was my goal to get to before DH returns from deployment. I am so freaking happy!!! Only 20 lbs to go to my goal now(which is my pre-miscarriage weight). :dance: 

So I lost 4 lbs. this week! I didn't ride my exercise bike at all this week. Just walking and following myfitnesspal. So I'm probably going to start adding the bike back in. Which I think will make me gain a bit because I've probably lost some muscle mass from not doing it for a few weeks. :blush: I hurt my knee though when I tried it at the beginning of this week so I was giving it time to rest. That's my excuse anyways. :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Just saw your update too CeriB- Well done hun!! :dance::dance:


----------



## florabean1981

ok, weighed properly today and i lost 2 of the 4lbs I gained over night. no idea what my body is playing at :shrug: No AF today either, so that's 6 days late, but the whole time i've felt crampy & achey, so it feels like it's gonna come, ya know?

anyway, so that makes me 146lbs now. I really want to be under 140 for the summer! I've gotten so slack. must start using myfitness pal again & start using my wii fit & wii zumba!

Mega congrats Cleckner!!! Your hubby is gonna get his socks knocked off when he gets home & sees you!


----------



## venusrockstar

Great job cleckner!!

I'm not going to bother weighing in this week since I went to a wedding last night and ate mounds and mounds of tasty goodness. I'm hoping to get back on track this week and maybe see a loss next week.

Congrats to those who lost this week :)


----------



## CeriB

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Cleckner!!!!!!!!


----------



## curlykate

Woo hoo Cleckner!! Big congrats on reaching your pre-pregnancy weight!

I managed to stay the same weight this week, despite eating like crap.


----------



## JellyBeann

Awww congrats Cleckner! Bet you feel so good now, knowing you achieed your first goal!!


----------



## cleckner04

I do feel good! I'm actually not beating myself up as much now bc I didn't think I'd meet this goal until much closer to June and possibly not even until after June so now I'm feeling so much more relaxed about it all. I feel like anything I lose after this point is really just a bonus because my main goal was to at least be down to pre-Emma weight before getting pregnant again. :D


----------



## Kel127

I think its time for me to join! :blush: I have to stop using breastfeeding as an excuse to eat more then I should :blush:

Last month I was a bridesmaid in my bothers wedding. I cried when I saw the pictures of how large I looked in the tight fitting strapless dress she picked out for us to wear. :cry:

My current weight 185lbs - My goal weight is 150lbs!

Cleckner- Congrats on your weightloss!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Kel127 said:


> I think its time for me to join! :blush: I have to stop using breastfeeding as an excuse to eat more then I should :blush:
> 
> Last month I was a bridesmaid in my bothers wedding. I cried when I saw the pictures of how large I looked in the tight fitting strapless dress she picked out for us to wear. :cry:
> 
> My current weight 185lbs - My goal weight is 150lbs!
> 
> Cleckner- Congrats on your weightloss!!!

 
:hi: welcome! I'm so sorry to hear of how you saw yourself in the dress, hope you get on well with the weightloss! :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

IDK if these pictures do it justice, but here's me before and after losing weight!

(Im pre pregnancy weight on the right and the left pic was taken in January this year!)


----------



## florabean1981

Sooooooooooo; just got a :bfp: :happydance: So i guess i will be leaving you lovely ladies for now! My edd is jan 8th 2012 & i totally plan to Bf again, so expect to see me in about 8 months time, lol! Please dont mention my pregnancy on any other site (eg facebook) because we're waiting till after the 12 week scan to announce it, just in case anything happens before then. xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

florabean1981 said:


> Sooooooooooo; just got a :bfp: :happydance: So i guess i will be leaving you lovely ladies for now! My edd is jan 8th 2012 & i totally plan to Bf again, so expect to see me in about 8 months time, lol! Please dont mention my pregnancy on any other site (eg facebook) because we're waiting till after the 12 week scan to announce it, just in case anything happens before then. xxx

Congrats! :happydance: See you soon!!


----------



## venusrockstar

florabean1981 said:


> Sooooooooooo; just got a :bfp: :happydance: So i guess i will be leaving you lovely ladies for now! My edd is jan 8th 2012 & i totally plan to Bf again, so expect to see me in about 8 months time, lol! Please dont mention my pregnancy on any other site (eg facebook) because we're waiting till after the 12 week scan to announce it, just in case anything happens before then. xxx

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Yay Flora!!! :dance::dance: I'm so jealous. :lol: 

Kel- Welcome hun! :wave: 


I'll update the front in a bit, right now I gotta make Emma some breakfast. :haha:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh also wanted to say, Jellybeann- I totally see the difference! You are looking fab hun!! :dance:


----------



## cleckner04

Well I feel bad about replacing flora's name on the list but Kel, your further towards the top because it's easier to keep the color sequence going that way. :lol: 

Flora- good riddens. :winkwink: Seriously, good luck hun! If you start a pregnancy journal let me know and I'll stalk ya. :D


----------



## Louiseandbump

Louiseandbump said:


> start weight:153
> current weight: 147
> goal weight: 129

You have me down as total loss 8lbs? 
Thats only 6lbs isnt it? lol :dohh:

Anyhow.. new stats are..

*Start weight: 153
current weight:141 
Goal weight: 129*

*12lbs down!!* (in 8 weeks :thumbup:)
*12lbs to go!!*

Hoping i can do it by my 22nd birthday, June 25th! 
6 weeks away so 2lb a week. 

Be cutting it a bit fine there!! :wacko:
Anyone want a weight loss buddy?
PM me :)


----------



## cleckner04

My bad. :haha: I'm not perfect and there's lots of girls to update so sometimes I do it quick. I'll fix it all now. :flower:


----------



## florabean1981

Cleckner, I didnt do a journal with Harry, but i'm thinking i will with this one, so once I do, i'll let ya know.

Best of luck with all the weight loss ladies, and keep up the fantastic work. :hugs:


----------



## curlykate

Yay! Congratulations flora!!


----------



## MommyMika

I joined a dance studio that has dance and fitness classes, so hopefully my stats will be updated soon!! Going to my second class tonight, 'Beach Bod' !!


----------



## CelticNiamh

florabean1981 said:


> Sooooooooooo; just got a :bfp: :happydance: So i guess i will be leaving you lovely ladies for now! My edd is jan 8th 2012 & i totally plan to Bf again, so expect to see me in about 8 months time, lol! Please dont mention my pregnancy on any other site (eg facebook) because we're waiting till after the 12 week scan to announce it, just in case anything happens before then. xxx

whoo hoo congrats :thumbup: have a very happy and healthy 9 months :flower:



Louiseandbump said:


> Louiseandbump said:
> 
> 
> start weight:153
> current weight: 147
> goal weight: 129
> 
> You have me down as total loss 8lbs?
> Thats only 6lbs isnt it? lol :dohh:
> 
> Anyhow.. new stats are..
> 
> *Start weight: 153
> current weight:141
> Goal weight: 129*
> 
> *12lbs down!!* (in 8 weeks :thumbup:)
> *12lbs to go!!*
> 
> Hoping i can do it by my 22nd birthday, June 25th!
> 6 weeks away so 2lb a week.
> 
> Be cutting it a bit fine there!! :wacko:
> Anyone want a weight loss buddy?
> PM me :)Click to expand...

Well done Louise thats brilliant you have done great :happydance: my birthday not long after yours the 28 Im hoping I have at least 7 pounds off but more hoping I have at least 1 stone gone! :happydance:

I was up a 1 pound this week but not upset at all I expected it, I given the extra 14 points on top of my 29 per day and I felt it was way to much! so I have to track and show the leader next week and go from there! 

but I was thinking today when I was pregnant with Paul I was on a very strict diet because of diabetes and I was injecting 7 times a day! so now Im eating more than I did then IYKWIM so I mean to me its only natural I put on weight! 

back to being very careful this week and I am going to make sure I make very healthy choices if I do need to eat the extra points:thumbup:


----------



## Louiseandbump

Ah i hate it when you lose a bit then it comes back!
well done fr keeping at it though, can be SO off putting.

Ive lost anoter 2lbs since posting! but cleckner dont update me,
have a feeling its nt a true weightloss iykwim? itll be back on tomorrow!
(the chinese i am about to eat isnt gonna help! :haha:)

If it does stay off though im down to my last 10lbs, that'd be nice!

Goodluck & keep going girls!


----------



## cleckner04

I've started watching The Biggest Loser at night while I'm working out. It's so inspiring already and I'm only on the first episode of season 11. I've rode my exercise bike every night this week so I'm getting back into the game but I didn't follow myfitnesspal this week and I didn't take my nightly walks. :blush: So, we'll see how good I did tomorrow morning but I know I didn't do nearly as good as I have been doing the past few weeks. I don't know what is with me lately but I can't seem to get everything going at once like I was a month ago. Hopefully watching The Biggest Loser will help motivate me some more. :haha:


----------



## venusrockstar

I lost 3 pounds this week and am now down to 192 :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I haven't weighed, but I look thinner to me!! I have a viral infection so I think I've dropped weight because of that!!


----------



## Louiseandbump

LOL Jellybean, has to be some perks to being sick eh!! Get well soon!


----------



## kelly29

florabean1981 said:


> Sooooooooooo; just got a :bfp: :happydance: So i guess i will be leaving you lovely ladies for now! My edd is jan 8th 2012 & i totally plan to Bf again, so expect to see me in about 8 months time, lol! Please dont mention my pregnancy on any other site (eg facebook) because we're waiting till after the 12 week scan to announce it, just in case anything happens before then. xxx

congratulations hun!!! i'm well jel:haha::haha:
on a diff note iv'e still lost nothing:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: and today i ate a big fat mcdonalds:cry::cry::cry: x


----------



## cleckner04

Woo hoo, well done venus! :dance:

I'm only down a measly 1.4 lbs this week. But, I feel fitter since I'm exercising again so I can't complain too much!! And I finally have a 1 in front of my weight. :dance::dance: 

kelly- :hugs::hugs: Stay away from Mcdonalds!! :lol: That'll be enough to throw you off for a few weeks just from one meal there. 

JellyBeann- :hugs: to you too. Hope you feel better soon. Sometimes it's pretty nice to lose weight from being sick though. In the very beginning of me losing weight, I got food poisoning and lost 4 lbs in a week. :haha: It was awful and I wanted to die but at the end of the week when I stepped on the scale, I didn't mind. :lol:


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies great news on everyones weight losses keep it up! I had no internet 2 weeks!

Currently on Slimming World so fingers crossed I lose some this week. :D


----------



## cleckner04

OMG. Okay, I'm riding my exercise bike right now and I'm finishing the first episode that I didn't finish last night of The Biggest Loser. This is just their first week on this season but a guy lost 41 lbs in ONE week. How the F&[email protected] is that possible? I mean seriously. It's taken me 6 MONTHS to lose that much. :wacko: Is that even healthy for them to lose that fast?!!


----------



## Gen79

Hello girls, I think I may join you soon. I'm not ready to weigh myself but I'm going to try to cut out the sugary snacks and go for a walk at least 5 times a week. When I get into my pre-preg jeans I'll weigh myself (I estimate 5 to 10 lbs). I'm studying to be a personal trainer so I HAVE to lose it all and more! :blush: 



cleckner04 said:


> OMG. Okay, I'm riding my exercise bike right now and I'm finishing the first episode that I didn't finish last night of The Biggest Loser. This is just their first week on this season but a guy lost 41 lbs in ONE week. How the F&[email protected] is that possible? I mean seriously. It's taken me 6 MONTHS to lose that much. :wacko: Is that even healthy for them to lose that fast?!!

It is not healthy AT ALL. :nope: Serious trainers hate that show and worry it gives people impossible expectations, and that some day they're going to literally kill a contestant. Its good for motivation but watch it with a grain of salt. :winkwink:


----------



## jms895

41 pound in a week, must be water loss! Got to be :shock:


----------



## CelticNiamh

cleckner04 said:


> OMG. Okay, I'm riding my exercise bike right now and I'm finishing the first episode that I didn't finish last night of The Biggest Loser. This is just their first week on this season but a guy lost 41 lbs in ONE week. How the F&[email protected] is that possible? I mean seriously. It's taken me 6 MONTHS to lose that much. :wacko: Is that even healthy for them to lose that fast?!!

no way is that healthy, you are putting your body under some amount of pressure/ stress, never mind its an extreme diet and exercise regime they are doing, not a change of lifestyle they can matain for the rest of thier lives. plus any one who is that big and loses it that fast end up with lose baggy skin that needs to be removed, does the biggesr loser pay for that I wonder. grat to see the changes in the end its good to know it can be done but I would never want to lose it that fast :wacko:


----------



## venusrockstar

I've heard that those people workout 6-8 hours a day and eat only 1200 calories. They are there like exercising is their full-time job. It is not realistic at all.


----------



## JellyBeann

It's everyone's dream to lose that amount so quick, but it really isn't healthy, it can lead to so many problems, it probably is mainly water loss! I think the amount they work out while on the show is stupid, and when they get back to reality, they'll just put more weight on because they can't keep the excersise up!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I'm glad I"m not crazy in thinking that's unhealthy than. :haha: I'm still slightly jealous it came off that fast for them. :rofl: Makes my 5 months of hard work seem like I was on vacation the whole time and not really accomplishing anything. :lol:


----------



## jms895

13.5 total loss for me now hun xx


----------



## cleckner04

Well done jms!! :dance::dance: Did you change your goal weight? I must have your goal weight wrong because your siggie says you still have 27 to go and I only have it as 14.5 left to lose. Let me know if it needs changed. :flower:


----------



## jms895

Yes please hun! I am getting married next year so changed it to my long term goal :D

My new stats are:

jms895
Start Weight- 196 lbs.
Goal Weight- 154 lbs.
Current Weight- 182.5 lbs.
Total Loss- 13.5 lbs.
Left to Lose- 28 lbs.


----------



## cleckner04

Just now getting around to update for you jms. :blush: I saw this yesterday but got sidetracked. :lol:


How's everyone doing this week? It's pretty quiet in here lately! I have not really been doing anything. No myfitnesspal this week and I haven't worked out either. My DH was in port and we were facebook chatting most of the week so that was far more important. But better late than never bc I'm about to go hop on the exercise bike now. Even though the week is almost over. :D


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah. Also wanted to say congrats jms on getting married next year! Did you guys just set a date or is this something you have known for a while? I LOVE wedding talk. Do you have a wedding journal? :lol: I wish I could get married every day. :haha:


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! We have been together ages and finally I said right shall we do it and we have decided... so it was both of us really :) He however would prefer no fuss and go abroad, but we are going for what I want traditional and all the family :)
I dont have a journal yet but once I start really planning and buying I will :thumbup:


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm doing okay this week. I went to the gym Monday and Tuesday. I had to skip yesterday (Wed) because I had a night class "Just Growing" for momma's who have babies age 10-15 months. We discussed nutrition, sleep habits/problems. I have another class next Wed to discuss milestones/development, behaviour and discipline and play. I'm going to get a workout in today and go back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## cleckner04

Share some of that motivation with me would ya venus? :lol:


----------



## Kel127

Well I suck at losing weight! I gained a pound :cry:


----------



## cleckner04

:hugs: What did you do this week hun? If you are exercising it could be that. Also, where are you in your cycle? That has an affect too.


----------



## jms895

I really need to start exercising but just dont have the time with 2 kids all day :lol:


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah the only way I seem to manage getting exercise in is after Emma's asleep around 10-11 pm at night. :dohh: I could potentially do it while she naps but I nap with her and I NEED those naps to survive the day. :haha:


----------



## jms895

I nap with them too thats what makes it hard! Then at night all I want to do is chill, go on laptop, watch tv, do housework! Best thing I get in is walking with them both.


----------



## m_t_rose

Just an update from me. I haven't lost any weight in forever. I am still exactly the same weight as I was when I started with the Milky Mommies but I did lose quite a bit before that almost 20 lbs so I think my body wants to stay at this weight which I am happy at here is a recent picture of me. 
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P1120986.jpg


Also I am having to put a pause on my weight loss journey because I got a surprise :bfp: today!!


----------



## cleckner04

OMG mt!!!! Congrats hun!! You look great in that picture too btw. I wouldn't think you were someone that needs to lose weight anyways by that picture. :flower: 

I'm super jealous of your pregnancy but wish you all the best!! :D


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah, and I forgot to update my weight on Friday. :dohh: I'm down to 195.8. So I am officially OVERWEIGHT and not OBESE!! :dance::dance::rofl:


----------



## jms895

Well done Cleckner and COngrats M|T!

I stayed the same, am gutted :cry:


----------



## venusrockstar

m_t_rose said:


> Just an update from me. I haven't lost any weight in forever. I am still exactly the same weight as I was when I started with the Milky Mommies but I did lose quite a bit before that almost 20 lbs so I think my body wants to stay at this weight which I am happy at here is a recent picture of me.
> https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P1120986.jpg
> 
> 
> Also I am having to put a pause on my weight loss journey because I got a surprise :bfp: today!!

You look great already!! And OMG congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Well I lost a pound and a half last week! 

on exercising I think Im doing to much, have walked every day for over a week even a short one today but normally if I do the one I go for a proper walk in the evening with the baby! but talking a break tonight.

last night after my walk Paul would not settle for a feed at all he was so fustrated at the breast! Im wondering was it a milk supply problem or may be latic acid in the milk:shrug: I struggled with him for an hour then put him down and he cried a little and then settled for a nap! it was after 11 pm by the time he fell asleep and he woke about an hour later but this time he settled and fed well! making sure it doesnt happen again! I think I mistimed my walk! I normally do it straight after a feed that way Im feeding him well after Im back home and finished! 

m_t_rose you look great and congrats on the BFP

jms895 it will show dont worry, try mixing up your diet this week like if you have a lot of pasta, try potatoes or rice, change your fruit or your snacks or change your exercise routine! make sure your drinking enough water as well!

cleckner04 well done cant wait to move down on the BMI scale but even when I get to goal which is about 8 stone 7 pounds to 9 stone I will still be classed as over weight! :haha:I jsut think 7 stone its to small! 

Kel127 dont feel bad, was it unexpected! may be you need to up your water intake also if its the week of AF it can happen! 

good lcuk on the week ahead every one:flower:


----------



## cleckner04

CelticNiamh- Wow 9 stone is TINY though. I would be pretty severely underweight if I weighed that much. :haha: It's hard to remember that a lot of you ladies are much shorter than me. My goal will keep me as overweight too. I think those BMI charts are so wrong for some people. Women are meant to have some curves anyways. :haha: I'll go change the front post for you. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

cleckner04 said:


> CelticNiamh- Wow 9 stone is TINY though. I would be pretty severely underweight if I weighed that much. :haha: It's hard to remember that a lot of you ladies are much shorter than me. My goal will keep me as overweight too. I think those BMI charts are so wrong for some people. Women are meant to have some curves anyways. :haha: I'll go change the front post for you. :flower:

Yea Im only 4ft 10 inches :haha: I plan on seeing how I feel as well becuase at 8 and a half stone I was skinny so might be happier around 9 to 9 and a half see how I go the closer I get! :thumbup: I agree about the BMI it does not take muscle or bone density in to account! I think fat % is better 

Hope I see a loss this week as well!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies! C'mon lets make this week a good one :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

CelticNiamh said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh- Wow 9 stone is TINY though. I would be pretty severely underweight if I weighed that much. :haha: It's hard to remember that a lot of you ladies are much shorter than me. My goal will keep me as overweight too. I think those BMI charts are so wrong for some people. Women are meant to have some curves anyways. :haha: I'll go change the front post for you. :flower:
> 
> Yea Im only 4ft 10 inches :haha: I plan on seeing how I feel as well becuase at 8 and a half stone I was skinny so might be happier around 9 to 9 and a half see how I go the closer I get! :thumbup: I agree about the BMI it does not take muscle or bone density in to account! I think fat % is better
> 
> Hope I see a loss this week as well!Click to expand...

I would feel like an absolute giant standing next to you. :haha: I'm 5'8" so nearly a foot taller. :lol: I always wished I was short like that. 


jms- I agree we need to make it good!! We've all been very quiet in here lately. I have only 3 weeks before my DH is back so I gotta lose as much as I can in that time. :dance:


----------



## bky

I have nothing to report. :| No loss, no gain, still haven't gotten myself any exercise equipment as we're just out of time on the weekends and not sure I want to go there lugging a baby by myself. Babies make comparison shopping and bargaining hard!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm going to use today's weigh in as the official one because I don't think I'll have time to get on over the weekend. I have a friend visiting atm. So I'm at 195.2. So only a .6 loss since tuesday but I'm okay with that. :D I have a feeling I'll gain from this weekend but I'm going to try my best to do good. I won't be having time to exercise though so that's the worst part. Hope you all have a great weekend!! :flower:


----------



## jms895

You too huN! Its still a loss!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I lost .5 happy with that! rather its going down!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I lost .5 happy with that! rather its going down!


----------



## JellyBeann

I was away in the week, at a caravan park (Haven thing) and I felt like such a bad person. Every pregant lady I saw I was secretly thinking "Why do they get another baby and I don't" After every time I caught myself and tolf myself off in my head lol!


----------



## JellyBeann

haha...someone just got owned on my facebook

complaining about the price of formula, someone asked her if she had a medical condition so she couldn't breastfeed, she said no, so they told her not to complain then, if she can get better stuff for free!!


----------



## Louiseandbump

JellyBeann said:


> haha...someone just got owned on my facebook
> 
> complaining about the price of formula, someone asked her if she had a medical condition so she couldn't breastfeed, she said no, so they told her not to complain then, if she can get better stuff for free!!

Hahahaaa :haha: made me giggle! 

New stats are...

*Start weight: 153
Current weight: 136
Goal weight: 129*

7Lbs to go! :thumbup:

Wana get them off by my birthday June 25th! 
Cross your fingers for me ladies :winkwink:


----------



## jms895

Well done Louiseandbump!

Jellybeann that made me giggle :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

I've lost 2lbs. Not much but that makes my total 5lbs which im quite pleased with.


----------



## venusrockstar

I am down to 190 today, so I had a 2 pound loss :)


----------



## cleckner04

I had my friend here last weekend and I ate at mcdonalds twice(salads bc I have banned mcdonalds from my life but my friend always wants to go so the kids can play at the playplace) and I ate a giant brownie sundae with chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream, hot fudge, whipped cream, and a cherry on top. And I ate 3 candy bars. But I still managed to lose 1.6 lbs this week! :shock: I have no idea how, but I'll take it! :haha: 


And I've been completely bad at updating the front post this week so I will read back and update everything now. :flower: Seems like everyone did really well this week!! Well done girls! :dance:


----------



## jms895

Fab ladies, well done!

Clecker, i lost 3.5 last week :dance:

New stats for the front page:

jms895
Start Weight- 194 lbs.
Goal Weight- 154 lbs.
Current Weight- 177 lbs.
Total Loss- 17 lbs.
Left to Lose- 23 lbs.


----------



## cleckner04

updated!! Well done jms!!! I need to start pulling those kinds of numbers every week again.I think I need to stay away from the candy in order to do it though. :haha:


----------



## jms895

I seem to lose, then stay same, the lose :wacko:

Good luck this week hun, when is hubby back?


----------



## cleckner04

I seem to do the same. I only lose like 2 weeks out of the month. Than the other 2 I stay the same or even gain a bit and end up angry and frustrated. :dohh: 

We have a little under two weeks before he's back. :dance: I've already hit my first and second goal that I wanted to hit before he got back. The main goal was to get back to pre-Emma weight. Than I changed it to 195. Now I'm at 193.6 and decided to stop making new goals before he's back. :rofl: I would be so happy to get down to 190 before he's back though. That would be a 50 lb. loss since he left. Which would be amazing! Everyone keeps saying he will be so shocked when he sees me but I wasn't always fat so he knows what I look like at this weight too. :haha:


----------



## venusrockstar

I definately think your hubby will be shocked when he sees you. Did you tell him you were losing weight or will it be a complete surprise that he isn't expecting?


----------



## cleckner04

I was originally going to make it a surprise but I am awful at keeping stuff secret from him. And 6.5 months of trying to lose weight and not telling him would've never happened. :haha: So he got to listen to me bitch and moan during the rough weeks just like you ladies did. :blush: Apparently he has lost about 15 lbs too. Which I'm not happy about because I love him squishy. But he has been lifting weights and trying to get a six pack again. Which he hasn't had in quite a few years. :haha: I like cuddling him when he's fluffier though.


----------



## jms895

OMG 50 pounds :shock: he will certainly be shocked hun! Bloody hell, has he seen you on web cam or anything?


----------



## cleckner04

He's seen me a few times on webcam but never a whole body shot IYKWIM. So it'll probably still be a bit of a surprise bc although I've told him I've lost almost 47 lbs, I don't think it really clicks in his head. Men don't understand that kind of thing. :haha: I'm not gonna beat myself up if I don't get to an even 50 but I am definitely going to try in the next 2 weeks. :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

cleckner04 said:


> He's seen me a few times on webcam but never a whole body shot IYKWIM. So it'll probably still be a bit of a surprise bc although I've told him I've lost almost 47 lbs, I don't think it really clicks in his head. Men don't understand that kind of thing. :haha: I'm not gonna beat myself up if I don't get to an even 50 but I am definitely going to try in the next 2 weeks. :D

well done you done fab! :thumbup: cant wait to have that much gone my self! 



I lost half a pound this week! bought a lovely maxi dress today as well and got a size 14 delighted did not think it would fit around my boobs but it did :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

I've lost 1 pound lol! Not much at all!! But it's a loss!!


----------



## jms895

Well done to you both!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey girls, even though I am still on my mission to lose weight I am no longer a milky mummy :'( My milk has dried up!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hello! Could I join please?? :flower:

I lost 21lb in the month immediately after having Ivy but for 4.5 months after that I stayed exactly the same weight whether I was eating like a saint for weeks on end or stuffing my face with cake! 

I don't really know what has changed (I am hoping she is finally sucking the fat out of me!) but in the past 3 weeks I have started to lose a little.

At the moment I am 135lb but I really really want to get down to 119lb ish (I will just fantasize about the 105lb I weighed when I got married) I am a proper shorty by the way, I am only 5'ft 1 so I have literally just got out of being overweight and into normal again.


----------



## cleckner04

Jellybeann- Oh hun! :( Stay around here if you want hun. We are happy to have you. :hugs::hugs: 

Amelie- Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## CelticNiamh

hello all I was down 1 and a half this week :happydance: Im happy with that all going in the right direction yay! 

hey any one have sneaky peaks at the scales during the week or just weigh once a week. I weighed my self tuesday morning and the scales said I had lost 7 pounds :wacko: I got off and checked again! I just knew it had to be wrong! :haha: false loss or what ever as yesterday it was only a 1 and half loss LOL mind you losing 7 pounds in one go would seriously effect milk supply ooh Im driven want to see that weight gone for real now :happydance:

Jellybeann :hugs: dont feel ro bad you did great.


----------



## JellyBeann

I started eating oats pretty much 3 times a day, took some fenugreek, and I have enough milk for one feed a day!! I'm so happy!! We have bedtime booboos!! 

Hi to all the new people

And this week I have stayed the same!!


----------



## cleckner04

CelticNiamh- I weigh myself twice a day. :blush: I don't obsess about it but I like to weigh myself at night so I know if I need to work out extra hard before bed. And than I weigh myself every morning. I feel like if I didn't do this, I wouldn't know if I needed to work harder in the week IYKWIM. Well done on the lb and half!! :dance: 

JellyBeann- Yay!!! I'm glad you got a feed back. Have you figured out what caused the milk to start drying up like that? 



I lost 0.6 lbs this week. Not much but I'll take it. I'm not doing too well this month. DH is back this week so I have other things on my mind. :haha: Once he's back I think I will get back on track because he said he'd take Emma so I can exercise and I'll start walking again too. :thumbup: I'm hoping to lose at least 8 more lbs before I go home to visit my family and friends in July.


----------



## jms895

I too weigh myself alot, wish I could resist doing it though :lol:


----------



## JellyBeann

I think it was my periods returning. That's the only reason I can think of!


----------



## FsMummy

hi all im at 226lb x


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm so happy I am under 11st, I haven't been under 11stone since before uni (2004)!! Since then I have been hovering around 11.5-12st and I really want to be 10stone!! I'm getting there slowly though!!


----------



## HollySSmith

Hey can I join? I'm still breastfeeding but only at night. I've been trying to lose the baby weight for the last two months but have only lost 6.5 lbs. When I started I weighed 181lbs, and was a size 12-14 (US). I now weigh 174.5 and I'm a size 10-12 now. My goal is to get down to 150lbs but I don't know how realistic that is. I think that would put me around a size 6.
Right now I watch what I eat and satisfy my sweet tooth with fruit. I try to walk around 15km a week and I recently started jogging. I also use my xbox kinect to do fitness classes. I honestly thought I would have lost more but for some reason it isn't happening...
I use MapMyRun app for the iPhone, does anyone else use it? I find it's a handy way to track my progress!


----------



## jms895

Well done Jellybeann!

Welcome Holly!

I lost 1 pound this week! :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

JellyBeann said:


> I think it was my periods returning. That's the only reason I can think of!

That can happen I always noticed that a few days before AF when I was BF before! that may happen before every AF but it returns to normal :thumbup:

cleckner04 glad im not the only one, I think it helps me keep on track! hey well done on the loss its in the right direction! :thumbup:
my friends DH is heading off on tour to the lebhon the end of the month she is all ready feeling down over it, the longest I was apart from my DH was a month it was so hard so I think you ladys deserve medals 

hope im down this week, even though I was good I feel bloated :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks hun. :hugs: I need a giant medal in the form of a vibrator for all the lonely nights. :rofl::rofl: 

Well, I am almost certain that I'll be up this week. I ovulated and I always gain 2-3 lbs for that. Well I only dropped about half of that back off so I'm still up as of this morning. I'm not going to worry about it. I think I should get a free week with DH coming home. :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey ladies, would love to join you! My lo is 4 weeks old, I started weight watchers yesterday, I only ended up using half my daily points, they give u an extra 14 a day so that you dont loose more than 1lb a week if ur breastfeeding. If I loose more than that a week will it really affect my supply? 

Start weight 151lbs
goal 119 lbs

But ill be thrilled to get to 126lbs

Im only 5"2 so its stil a healthy weight for me x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Morning :flower:

I weighed myself cheekily a day early because I felt 'light' this morning :haha:

2lb lost :happydance: Also I have reached my first mini target of 9stone 7lb. 1 stone to go to my big goal of 8stone 7lb :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

cleckner04 said:


> Thanks hun. :hugs: *I need a giant medal in the form of a vibrator for all the lonely nights*. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Well, I am almost certain that I'll be up this week. I ovulated and I always gain 2-3 lbs for that. Well I only dropped about half of that back off so I'm still up as of this morning. I'm not going to worry about it. I think I should get a free week with DH coming home. :haha:

HAHAHA!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: My DH goes off filming sometimes, and it gets pretty lonely, but I can't imagine 6 months at a time!



AmeliePoulain said:


> Morning :flower:
> 
> I weighed myself cheekily a day early because I felt 'light' this morning :haha:
> 
> 2lb lost :happydance: Also I have reached my first mini target of 9stone 7lb. 1 stone to go to my big goal of 8stone 7lb :flower:

YAY!! I'm 6lb off my first target!


----------



## Noodles

Can I join this please?

Starting weight *154lbs*
Goal weight *130lbs*
Current weight *154lbs*
Total loss *0lbs*
Left to lose *24lbs*


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Quick question ladies - have any of you experienced weight loss kicking in around 6 months into bf? 

My weight stayed completely static at 9st 12lb for 5 months - nothing I tried would do anything. Now though, even though I havent made any particular changes to my eating or excercise...maybe a little more walking because the weather has been better...I am suddenly losing weight :shrug:

In the past 3 weeks I have gone from 9stone 12 to 9stone 5 the other day...I'm not complaining but I get a bit concerned about my milk supply. Is this a 6 month thing????


----------



## jms895

Yes I have! I am dieting but over the last few weeks I have not really stuck to plan and still gradually losing. I read online that optimum weight loss is when baby is 3-6 months exclusively bf xx


----------



## Gen79

AmeliePoulain said:


> Quick question ladies - have any of you experienced weight loss kicking in around 6 months into bf?
> 
> My weight stayed completely static at 9st 12lb for 5 months - nothing I tried would do anything. Now though, even though I havent made any particular changes to my eating or excercise...maybe a little more walking because the weather has been better...I am suddenly losing weight :shrug:
> 
> In the past 3 weeks I have gone from 9stone 12 to 9stone 5 the other day...I'm not complaining but I get a bit concerned about my milk supply. Is this a 6 month thing????

I've also heard that most of the best weight loss comes at 4 - 6 months. But to be honest I'll bet the more frequent walks have helped. For some people the slow burn of a walk works better for weight loss because it doesn't make them hungrier whereas more strenuous workouts do. Even if you think your eating is absolutely steady, our bodies are clever things and no how to trick us into eating more calorific things. In any event, congrats on the loss so far, just keep on doing what you've been doing. :)


----------



## venusrockstar

Welp, I've been BF'ing for 11+ months and my weight loss has been as slow as a turtle the entire time. Going past 6 months didn't do a darn thing for me. 

I gained 2 pounds this week....a bit pissed off about it, but AF came today, so it was probably bloat.


----------



## bky

Finally bought myself that treadmill. Very pleased. So exercise here I come. Hopefully it will make some difference. Just thinking that I'd like to be doing some kind of exercise before I get pregnant again as I am woefully out of shape (not that I'm ovulating, but I can dream, right?). When I got pregnant before I was a 3x a week gym person (down from 5x a week), which then dropped off by 2nd-3rd tri due to SPD and being tired. 
Weight is still the same. Around 107-108kg. :? I guess I don't expect much though. 15-1800cal per day and BF is not enough for me to lose weight. As much as I'd like to I know it's unrealistic for me, so I can just focus on building muscle and getting in better shape.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I've been distracted the last few times I hopped on here but I am going to update right now for you all. :thumbup:

I lost 0.8 lbs this week too btw. Which sounds decent but I was down 1.8 and I mysteriously put a lb back on. :wacko:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm no change here...


----------



## CelticNiamh

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hey ladies, would love to join you! My lo is 4 weeks old, I started weight watchers yesterday, I only ended up using half my daily points, they give u an extra 14 a day so that you dont loose more than 1lb a week if ur breastfeeding. If I loose more than that a week will it really affect my supply?
> 
> Start weight 151lbs
> goal 119 lbs
> 
> But ill be thrilled to get to 126lbs
> 
> Im only 5"2 so its stil a healthy weight for me x

I joined ww when my lo was 6 weeks I tried one week eating not even half the extra 14 I just could not do it plus I was up a pound rather than down, for me I knew it was to much food! so now I eat my 29 daily pp make sure I eat plenty of fruit and veg and I use the weekly pp if I need more food I have lost from 0.5 to 2 pound max every week I happy with that I don't know why the extra pp didn't work as I know plenty of others it has and does work and they lose 1 pound each week I think because Im very small 4 ft 10 and I was on a very strict diet because of GD was is why. it was more food than I have eaten in a year LOL.

I got a present of a cross trainer for my birthday :happydance::happydance: my MIL surprised me with it this evening :happydance::happydance:

oh I lost half a pound this week!

cleckner :haha::haha: :thumbup: :haha: cracking me up! love the positive attitude


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Celtic niamh thanks for answering me :)

Thats interesting to know, I have been thinking that it just seems far too easy, so I will be interested to know what I loose if anything! Im also small though not as petite as yourself! Im 5"2.

I take it you have not found it to have affected your milk supply sticking to only 29? X


----------



## CelticNiamh

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Celtic niamh thanks for answering me :)
> 
> Thats interesting to know, I have been thinking that it just seems far too easy, so I will be interested to know what I loose if anything! Im also small though not as petite as yourself! Im 5"2.
> 
> I take it you have not found it to have affected your milk supply sticking to only 29? X

no not at all its been fine thankfully, I was thinking if it did I eat more so far so good though! 

stick with it for now and see what happens and then you can adjust the extra points if needed it took me about two weeks to get used to it but I love it now, Im never hungry and do not feel deprived as with the extra 49 I can have a treat if I want, although took me a while to get used to that Idea after not being allowed any thing nice when I was pregnant because of GD LOL 

Good luck and keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## Noodles

I've lost mt first pound!


----------



## kelly29

hi ladies sorry its been a while!!! but that's it iv'e started for good this time :) i got some skecher tone trainers though i look like a twat:haha::haha: and i started my 30 day shred dvd:blush::haha: omg so hard:dohh: you wouldn't believe it though to start of with!!! anyone else done it? x


----------



## venusrockstar

I love the 30 Day Shred!

I started on Atkins yesterday and did an initial weigh in and I've lost 2 pounds in a day already! I'm not counting it as an official weigh in, I'll do another one at the end of the week, but I'm really hoping I finally found something that will work for me.


----------



## kelly29

ooh lucky mare!!! i wanna lose weight!! i need to just watch what i eat i think rather than anything special:dohh: i'm to hungry to stop eating:haha: i cant believe how hard the dvd was:haha: i need to get fit:haha: so do you do the dvd? how often should i do it? i'm guessing i should do it 2m but then again i'm thinking i'm gonna be achey 2m:haha: x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well had my 1st weigh in and lost 4.5lbs :) so far I love weight watchers! Just praying it wont affect my supply! X


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies well done on the losses! :D

I have reached 20 pounds now :D Half way. 2 off this week and 3 stone since new years eve when I had Alex :D


----------



## Raven24

Hi can i join in please, I am currently 250 pounds according to the wii fit and I want to be around 150 Pounds so 100 to lose :blush: 
I have started to eat healthily and have snacked on only low fat things but I am starving lol
I did 20 mins on the wii yesterday but I didn't do anything today at all and I feel so guilty now I think I'll get the wii out in a minute before bed.
Just wanted to ask cleckner what did you do I saw your before and after pics and you look amazing was it more diet or exercise based. Thanks girls and wish me luck x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

After panicking after suddenly dropping quite a bit of weight last week I have remained stready at where I was - another 2lb off :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I gotta backtrack here so bear with me. :blush:

Noodles- Well done losing your first lb!! :dance::dance: 

Kelly29- The 30 day shred is definitely difficult!! I did it for 3 days straight and quit because I was gaining weight and getting discouraged. I know if I would've stuck with it it probably would've been worth losing a bunch of inches but in my head I want the scale to go down instead IYKWIM. I might give the shred another go after I lose 10 more lbs. 

Venusrockstar- 2 lbs in a day is AMAZING!! How's it going now for you? Sounds like you found what it takes to lose. :thumbup: 

ElmoBumpToBe- Good lord lady! 4.5 lbs!!! :shock::dance::dance: Well done!!!! I don't think I've lost that much EVER in one week. My max was 4 lbs. And that only happened twice in the 6 months I've been losing weight. :haha:

jms- Halfway point!!! :dance::dance: I bet that feels great! 

zoe- Welcome hun!! :wave::D I started out at 240 so very close to your start weight! I highly recommend myfitnesspal.com. It's a free website and you put in everything you eat and it will subtract from a calorie/fat/protein/carb chart and tell you how much you have left in the day. You shouldn't feel hungry if you follow this. But the thing of it is, you have to be completely accountable for everything that you eat. If your LO sneaks a bite of food into your mouth, than you have to write it down. That was the thing that really made me think because Emma is always sharing her food and I never put any thought into that but all of those little bites throughout a day add up. I also have been walking and I ride an exercise bike but lately I've given up on that and have just been walking about an hour and a half a day instead. The bike is boring and Emma doesn't let me ride it while she's awake. She just stands and throws a fit so I always have to wait until naps or late at night to ride and most nights I just want to sleep instead. :haha: You can totally do this though! It might not be quick and fast but if you stick with it, it will be totally worth it. :kiss: 

Amelie- Well done with 2 lbs!! :dance::dance: You have been losing really steadily! Jealous here. :haha: 



And for myself, I've been getting back into it now. DH has been back for a week so we've got a new routine going where we walk for 1.5-2 hours every evening after dinner. I live in a small mountain area so it's a constant up and down hill situation which is kicking my ass at some points but it seems to be working because my weight is finally moving again. Tomorrow is my official weigh in so we'll see what I managed tomorrow!! Although we are super active, it's a bit harder on the food side of things with DH home. Something about him makes me want to sit back and snack. I don't know why but probably because we used to always snack together while watching TV in the late evenings. But I've been really good and have beat the urges the past 4 days. He is really supportive so that helps me. Although he has been requesting ice cream. :dohh: He's really fit and muscular from his deployment which on one hand, is SO lickable, but on the other hand I'm angry because I have worked SO hard and he still ate crap while he was away but he looks like he belongs in a fitness magazine. :growlmad: I kind of want to fatten him up so he weighs more than me. :rofl:


----------



## venusrockstar

How did your hubby react when he saw how much you lost?

Atkins is going pretty good so far. I'm now on day 4 and am down 4.5 pounds this week, still waiting until Saturday to do my weekly weigh in though *LOL* I was skeptical about trying out this program, since you cut your carbs way down (20g/day during the induction phase), but I am getting about 120g of protein a day and eating much fattier foods (red meat, cheese, eggs, etc). 

As you get into the other phases, you slowly introduce some carbs back....I think by the end you can get up to 60-90g carbs a day. 

It seemed really odd to me to cut carbs and add more fat (since the media always tells us that fat is bad), but I'm finding the opposite to be true for me. Carbs are bad for me! 60% of my new Atkins diet is fat and I lost 4.5 pounds in 4 days :)


----------



## cleckner04

That is seriously AMAZING!!! Keep it up!! :dance::dance: If I get stuck again I might have to give it a shot too! :D

DH kept going on and on about me being sexy when he first saw me. :blush: In the car ride home he put his hand on my leg than started feeling around and asked where the rest of it is. :rofl: I'm getting so close to being back to my old self so I think he really loves that. Although he never complained when I was big either. :haha:


----------



## venusrockstar

awwww what a sweetheart :)


----------



## Raven24

Have worked out every day so far and last night went to zumba which was fab, I have been doing 30 mins on the wii at the kids nap time and 30mins when they are in bed, I weighed myself today and i am 245 lbs woo hoo, me an chubby are trying to adjust what we eat too last night we had a jacket potato, low fat soft cheese and salad and tonight we had pepper stuffed with cous cous and some new potatoes and I feel a lot better for eating healthier.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jms895

Ahhh bless you Cleckner you are doing so well! :D


----------



## cleckner04

zoe well done!!! :dance: 


Well, I've hit my 50 lb mark!!!!:shock::dance::dance: I'm down to 190 from 240. Only 10 more lbs to lose and I'll be at my goal weight!!! :dance: I'm making a new progression on photobucket right now to see if there is any difference with the last 10 lbs. I think it was all coming from my boobs because they have shrunk down from a DD to a C within the last 10 lbs. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. So I guess there's more difference than I thought there was in the last 10 lbs. I'm so excited!! :D 


Spoiler
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_8943-1.jpg


----------



## Raven24

You can defiantly see a big difference between 200 and 190 you look great


----------



## venusrockstar

You look fantastic! You can definately see a difference!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Wow you look amazing - I hope my tummy can be that flat again one day!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks ladies!! :D 

I've very untoned still though. I think once I lose another 10 lbs I'll do the 30 day shred to tighten it all up. I gained weight the last time I tried the 30 day shred so I quit after only a few days of doing it but if I can reach my goal weight than I'll do it because I've heard it helps lose lots of extra inches and tightens everything. Which I desperately need. My body wobbles more now when I walk than it ever did at 240 lbs. :rofl:


----------



## venusrockstar

Well, I weighed in this morning.

I lost 8 pounds this week!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I started the Atkins diet on Monday and holy moly it sure does seem to be working for me!

I'm sitting at 185 this week. :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

OMG Venus thats a record loss I'm sure no one has beat that on here!!! :D Well done!!! :dance:


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm pretty sure I had to triple check the scale just to be sure and then clean my glasses *LOL*


----------



## cleckner04

:haha: I don't blame you! It definitely looks like you found what works for you. Watch, you'll end up pregnant now that your weight is moving down so fast. :winkwink:


----------



## venusrockstar

cleckner04 said:


> :haha: I don't blame you! It definitely looks like you found what works for you. Watch, you'll end up pregnant now that your weight is moving down so fast. :winkwink:

I originally wanted to start trying right now, but now I'm thinking I may put it off just one more month so I can try to lose 10-15 more if I can. :haha:


----------



## Raven24

Did my official weigh in just now and I have lost 4 lb this week, I think I put a lb back on because my mahoosive tea last night which I still feel guilty about but oh well I did over an hour on the wii last night to try and burn it off lol
Hopefully I will have lost a bit more this time next week, how's every one else doing?


----------



## jms895

Wow Cleckner you look amazing, you really do! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## FsMummy

hi everyone, im at 222lbs now so ive lost over a stone! really pleased. i dont feel like ive lost much but the scales and wii board all say the same lol how is everyone, im not on here too much these days but will try and make more of an effort to come on more x


----------



## m_t_rose

Wow Cleck you look great!! There is a huge difference between 200 and 190 :thumbup:


----------



## Noodles

Can you put me down for another 2lb loss please.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was down a pound this week yay, not sure if I will be back up a pound this week though had my dads 60th and now baby christening this weekend coming eek! 


Well done on all the other losses :happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Cleckner you look fantastic you have done so so well!! :)

I had weigh in last night, I lost another 3.5lbs :) im so happy because this is the only time I have dieted and not felt deprived! Thats 8lbs in 2 weeks :) x


----------



## FsMummy

wow cleckner you look fab, well done! could i pls be put down as 222lbs for my current weight :)


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, updated! I wasn't around over the weekend. Sometimes I just get burnt out with BnB. :lol: 


Thanks for all the compliments ladies!! I'm super proud of what I've done so far. I don't think I could've made it this far without you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Well done on the losses again ladies! I wonder how much we have lost altogether? :D


----------



## cleckner04

I just calculated and total we've lost 279 lbs as a group. :shock: 

Although we've probably lost more but there is a ton of girls that came on here once and haven't been back. :roll: I need to do another list cull to get rid of the non-active ones. It makes me job harder having to wade through names that don't participate IYKWIM. I'll leave them for now though. :lol:


----------



## numb3rthree

can i join i promise to stay :)

im currently 165lbs and would like to get to 120lbs so i have 45lbs to lose :) 

xx


----------



## numb3rthree

cleckner04 said:


> Okay. So I guess there's more difference than I thought there was in the last 10 lbs. I'm so excited!! :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_8943-1.jpg

wow you look amazing def the motivation i need - i keep thinking will losing this weight make me look good again i just cant see it but now i can


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I may weigh myself tomorrow but if I feel like I feel today I may chicken out :blush: I have stomach ache and my belly is all weird and bloated. I have been really good this week and I know I will be gutted if the scales show a gain because of silly tummy water retention :growlmad:


----------



## Kel127

I'm here, I just haven't lost any weight yet :cry:
I can't seem to find the time to exercise and I'm having a hard time kicking my mountian dew addiction :dohh:

My husband said we could start trying for baby #2 if I lost 25lbs so I have more motivation now!!


----------



## cleckner04

Kel- :hugs: I'm not gonna delete anyone yet so no worries. Don't be scared to jump in and speak though. ;) My DH is addicted to mountain dew too. I really think it's an addictive pop with all the caffeine in it. TTC is an AWESOME motivation though! :dance: 


numb3rthree- :wave: Welcome hun! Thank you so much for the compliment. You have 45 lbs to lose, that will DEFINITELY show a difference. If you see in mine, you can see a difference every 10 lbs. And I'm assuming you are much shorter than me because your goal weight is 120 lbs so it will show up even more on you! Thats the curse of being tall, losing weight doesn't show up as quickly on me, but at the same time I can get away with being heavier than most women and still look decent. :haha: 


I haven't lost anything this week I don't think. Tomorrow is my official weigh in but I made the mistake of eating a giant stack of pancakes at midnight on Saturday and it magically put 3 lbs onto my weight and I've only just got back down to Friday's weight.:dohh: AF was here so that could be part of it but it's quite frustrating. Hopefully tomorrow I'll at least see SOMETHING different. :haha: : Why is it always the hardest to break past the next 10 lb mark? Anyone else have that problem? Like 190 to 189. And I'm sure I'll have the same problem from 180 to 179. It's just like I hit a wall when trying to break down to the next 10. Must be a mental thing. 

Off to update the front. :flower:


----------



## nullaby

Can I join? :flower: I promise to stay!! lol I started portion control, counting calories and an hourish walk once a day 2 weeks ago and so far have lost just about 8 lbs! :happydance:

So my stats are
Starting out weight : 249lbs
Current weight: 241.1 lbs
Current loss: 7.965lbs 
Target weight: 190lbs


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I was brave and weighed myself - 1lb lost so I am 9stone 4lb now :flower:


----------



## kelly29

9st?? ^^^^^^^^^^^^ omg:wacko::wacko::wacko: i'm so jel:haha::haha::haha: but for me :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: iv'e lost 4 lbs:happydance::happydance::happydance: x 

i think my thing was wrong i weighed 191lbs? does that sound right?:haha: 13st 9 but today i'm weighing in at 13st 4lb ? :dohh:x


----------



## helen0403

lilysmum2 said:


> Ohhhh Ive started something!! :D Ill join  xx

i love to see this figures


----------



## numb3rthree

afternoon all

right to start im using my fitnesspal to keep track of my exercise and calories its helping motivate me :)

managed to stick to just under 1500 calories but didnt do any exercise except bf lol

oh has re set up our wii today (since we moved) i havent been on it since before falling pregnant about 2.5 stone lighter ago its prob going to think its not working wen i weigh myself :dohh:

going to do some of the wii fit like the free step and hula hooping :)

oh bought me a ea fitness one but i think its more for toning up gotta lose the weight first :) xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

kelly29 said:


> 9st?? ^^^^^^^^^^^^ omg:wacko::wacko::wacko: i'm so jel:haha::haha::haha: but for me :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: iv'e lost 4 lbs:happydance::happydance::happydance: x
> 
> i think my thing was wrong i weighed 191lbs? does that sound right?:haha: 13st 9 but today i'm weighing in at 13st 4lb ? :dohh:x

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

13st 9 is 191 lb so if you are 13st 4lb now that means you are 186lb now :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well done :flower:

I am a proper shorty, I am only 5ft 1 and I am naturally petite but curvy - even at 7st 7lb when I got married I still had boobs, bum and jiggly bits :haha:


----------



## BigZai

Can I join?
I dont plan to start until LO is born but here are my stats
BigZai
Current Weight- 245 lbs.
Goal Weight- 150 lbs.
Pre-pregnancy I was 170ish (i know i gained a ton):blush:


----------



## numb3rthree

Weighed myself last night while doing the wii fit and im now 72kg so ive lost 7lb! 4 days of not eating any crap or eating too much :)


----------



## kelly29

well done and thanks amiele poulin:hugs::hugs: btw i still think women should have some jiggly bits:winkwink: weekends are really hard with all the family home:wacko: x


----------



## venusrockstar

I lost another 2 pounds this week putting me down to 183.

I've lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls, I've been off here for a few days but I'm off to update now. So many losses this week! Well done girls!! :dance::dance: 

I stayed the same. :dohh: BUT, I'm using it as motivation this week because I haven't been very good with all of this since DH returned so today is my first day using myfitnesspal religiously again. I need to stick with it on there and hopefully it will give me at least a little bit of a loss this week. :D 

Welcome to you BigZai!! :wave: 

Okay, I'm gonna try to update everyones stats now. :flower: Hopefully I'm not screwing it up too bad. If I miss anyone, feel free to beat me with a stick. :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Just noticed nullaby is new too. Welcome hun! :wave:

Okay, it's all updated. :thumbup:

BigZai- I didn't add you yet but only because I know you'll lose weight once your LO is born so I figure you can start than off with that weight IYKWIM. Your still totally part of the group though. So pop in here and chat anytime you want. :D:hugs:


----------



## BigZai

cleckner04 said:


> Just noticed nullaby is new too. Welcome hun! :wave:
> 
> Okay, it's all updated. :thumbup:
> 
> BigZai- I didn't add you yet but only because I know you'll lose weight once your LO is born so I figure you can start than off with that weight IYKWIM. Your still totally part of the group though. So pop in here and chat anytime you want. :D:hugs:

Ok thanks, yea i dont expect to loose now and i know i will drop some after he is born. Right now its just trying to cut back how much i eat and DEFINATLY changing what i eat (doritos, pizza, eggos, pretty much anything you just microwave or eat right out of the package)


----------



## numb3rthree

Wow just cutting out crap and a bit of exercise is really paying off!

Another 2.5kg lost (5lb) :) 

Xx


----------



## jms895

Well done on all the losses ladies and welcome to new members! 

Cleckner thanks for calculation, and OMG we lost a combined 279! Lets make it to 350 next month ladies yeah!!??

I STS last week am hoping for 2 this week xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello everyone well done on all the losses! :)

Mine was a bit disapointing after my other losses, only 1.5lbs but I need to take into account,

1. It was morning instead of 6.30
2. Different scales
3. Had only been 5 days instead of 7
4. Got af that morning.

This week will have to weigh in on friday because were moving on saturday! X


----------



## Raven24

Hi can you update me please am now 242 so total loss is 8 lbs. Thanks


----------



## nullaby

Ugh hubby is such a bad influence! Between the 4th of july with all that salty food and his day off and our 6 year anniversary have gained 2 lbs. :cry:He's slim and whatever he eats doesn't affect him.. Going to go to the park and take the long way..:haha:


----------



## venusrockstar

That was one of the things I had a hard time accepting on my weight loss journey. That I can't eat what everyone else is eating :( 

It's okay to slip up once in awhile though, we all need our treats!! Just have to hop right back on the saddle and keep trying :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok and on track! :D

Cleckner - i lost 2 this week!

Now 12 st 4.5 pounds and total loss 23 pounds :D


----------



## cleckner04

Updated!! Everyone is doing amazing!! 

jms- Can you check the stats that I have for you. Something isn't quite right I don't think because you said you've had a total of 23 lb loss but I have you at only 21.5 lbs lost. Let me know and I'll adjust anything that I've messed up.

Same goes to anyone else. If I mess up your stats feel free to tell me so I can adjust. :flower: 

I'm not sure how I did this week but we went to a fair for fourth of july and I am SOOO proud of myself. I didn't eat any greasy fair food even though I LOVE it usually. I packed our lunch and fruit, etc to eat instead and we treated ourself with ice cream but that was it for fair food. :dance::thumbup: Now if I can keep the same willpower in a week when we fly home for 2 weeks. Every time we go home stuff revolves around food to see family and friends. :dohh:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have stayed the same this week - I shouldnt be too disapointed considering we went to TGI Fridays, we had a takeaway pizza dinner and last night I made the most amazingly calorific cauliflower cheese ever :dohh:

Fingers crossed for me that 9st 4lb doesnt become my new sticking point...I am so desparate for the scales to finally read 8 stone ANYTHING!


----------



## cleckner04

I lost 1.6 lbs this week! Which is great considering we spent an entire day at the fair and two beach days but I managed to pack our meals every time. I'm loving this new me that doesn't eat fast food. It's much cheaper. :haha:


----------



## Luzelle

Hi. I don't know my current weight, and will go weigh myself at the pharmacy, but I know I'm about 15kgs overweight and I badly need to lose it - it is wrecking my self-esteem. 
Do any of you know if shakes/meal replacements are safe while BF'ing? I overeat and struggle to eat small portions... and want to try this as an alternative, but only if it is safe.


----------



## jms895

Well done on losses! I am craving something really naughty tonight :(

:argh:


----------



## jms895

cleckner04 said:



> Updated!! Everyone is doing amazing!!
> 
> jms- Can you check the stats that I have for you. Something isn't quite right I don't think because you said you've had a total of 23 lb loss but I have you at only 21.5 lbs lost. Let me know and I'll adjust anything that I've messed up.
> 
> Same goes to anyone else. If I mess up your stats feel free to tell me so I can adjust. :flower:
> 
> I'm not sure how I did this week but we went to a fair for fourth of july and I am SOOO proud of myself. I didn't eat any greasy fair food even though I LOVE it usually. I packed our lunch and fruit, etc to eat instead and we treated ourself with ice cream but that was it for fair food. :dance::thumbup: Now if I can keep the same willpower in a week when we fly home for 2 weeks. Every time we go home stuff revolves around food to see family and friends. :dohh:



Hiya thats cos I started Slimming world and according to their scales I have lost 23 pounds and am now using that one to go with so use that. Thanks hun! xx :flower:


----------



## Raven24

Was craving chocolate so bad yesterday so i had a few quality street ifigured it was better to have a few than to keep craving and go mad and eat a massive bar.
Weighed my self this morning and i am now 17 st 2lb woo hoo nearly a stone gone


----------



## kelly29

yday i was very bad:cry::cry: i went a friends 30 bday:thumbup: and i ate some key lime pie:haha: and pavlova:haha: burger sausage:haha: was nice though:haha::haha: i'm thinking all my hard work will of been in vain cause usually if i do that just for a day, is fu*ks things up and i lose nothing:cry::cry: my fault should of kept my mouth closed:haha::haha:x


----------



## jms895

Kelly, just forget about it :hugs: xx


----------



## Raven24

Hi can yoi update me please i am now 239 lbs another 3 lb loss so total loss now is 11lb. Thanks


----------



## Noodles

Can you put me down for another 2lb loss please?


----------



## Raven24

Noodles said:


> Can you put me down for another 2lb loss please?

Sorry to go ot but huge congrats i didnt realise youd had your baby :hugs:


----------



## Noodles

zoe.speed22 said:


> Noodles said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for another 2lb loss please?
> 
> Sorry to go ot but huge congrats i didnt realise youd had your baby :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Just proof that he does exist.
 



Attached Files:







100_6592.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Raven24

Noodles said:


> zoe.speed22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noodles said:
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for another 2lb loss please?
> 
> Sorry to go ot but huge congrats i didnt realise youd had your baby :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. Just proof that he does exist.Click to expand...

He is gorgeous x


----------



## venusrockstar

I didn't lose this week, but that's okay. It was my daughter's 1st birthday!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry im late, I lost 1lb on friday. Well done everyone, sorry iv not caught up on the pages yet x


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya! Sorry I haven't updated, but haven't weighed myself in ages lol!! I will weigh in the week and update, I am expecting a gain though, I feel fatty haha!


----------



## jms895

Another 1.5 off for me :)


----------



## Noodles

I've lost another 2lbs, making 7lbs in total with 17 left to go.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

2lbs off for me too - I am 9st 2lb now!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm sorry ladies, I'm so behind on updating. :( I just don't get on here like I used to. I'm going to update now! You all have been doing SO well!!! I lost 1 lb. myself this week. Only 7.4 lbs to my goal weight!!! Although the weight is coming off MUCH slower now that DH is home. My mind is on other things now. :haha: 


I've been starting to think it's probably best if someone else takes over this thread. I just can't seem to dedicate myself to it like I did in the beginning and that isn't fair to you ladies. So if anyone wants to take over feel free to volunteer and we can ask admin to change the front post to someone else's name. I know it's possible because the same thing happened with my august mummy thread(It wasn't me that stopped coming on though. :lol:) But I have been busy packing up my house for a move in november and my husband is back so we are always out and busy and I really don't get on BnB nearly as often anymore and when I do I'm not usually on for very long either. So please volunteer if you are interested!!! :flower: 

I'll be gone the next two weeks on vacation back home with family so probably won't get on here much or at all. Please just bear with me. Unless someone else takes over of course. :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, I've updated everyone. Please let me know if anything is wrong or off with your front post. :flower:


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun. 

I would take over but with Alex now I dont get on half as much as I used to x


----------



## Vickie

If someone decides to take the thread over PM me and I'll change the thread owner :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

Well i started my salad and chicken diet almost 2 months ago so i've lost 29 pounds and still got about 40 pounds to go to get back to my pre pregnancy weight last week ive lost 6 pounds


----------



## Raven24

Can youput me down for another 2 lb loss, total loss now is 15 lb thanks


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone :) well done on your losses, sorry iv not checked the thread yet. Iv lost just 1lb again this week so im lowering my points and iv ordered the 30 day shred dvd it gets such good reviews! X


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya guys! I'm off the weightloss journey for a while, I just got my BFP!!


----------



## Noodles

Congrats hunny!


----------



## venusrockstar

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya guys! I'm off the weightloss journey for a while, I just got my BFP!!

Congrats!!! I'm hoping that's me in the next few months too!!


----------



## jms895

Well done everyone and congrats Jellybeann! :D


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations! :D xx


----------



## florabean1981

congratulations jelly bean!


----------



## electricfeel

Can i join too. I had my little boy on 2nd July and am now eating healthy to try and lose my pregnancy weight.
Current weight is 171 lbs
Pre-pregnancy weight (target) is 145 lbs


----------



## SPN1304

Hiya

I'm a breast feeding mummy trying to lose weight can I join this thread please? I am currently following slimming world.

Current weight: 143lbs (10st 3lbs)
Pre pregnancy / targett weight : 126lbs (9st)


----------



## LockandKey

I'm going to join this thread, I recently reached my 6 week postpartum and can start working out again, and decided to do so once my weighed stayed at 134 since 2 weeks and hasn't budged. I'm trying to reach 118, my pre preg weight, at the most 120


----------



## LockandKey

oh I forgot to add, I'm working out at home with the aid of Wii Fit Plus, now on day two


----------



## Kel127

You can remove me from the list. I got my BFP yesterday!!! :happydance:


----------



## venusrockstar

Kel127 said:


> You can remove me from the list. I got my BFP yesterday!!! :happydance:

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Another 2.5 off for me this week! Just one stone left to target :D


----------



## FsMummy

hi ladies im at 218 now! i dont get much time to check in these days :(


----------



## florabean1981

congratulations Kel! :)


----------



## LockandKey

just wondering if anyone has any tips? My weight seems to be a bit stubborn


----------



## cleckner04

Just popping in real quick to say congrats to the pregnant ladies!! I'll update the front post when I'm back from vacation because I don't have much time to do it now. I've been using my phone and it's hard to open two pages to update if you know what I mean. So newer ladies, I'm not ignoring you I promise!

Still hoping someone else will take over this thread so speak up if you are interested! :flower:


----------



## FsMummy

hey girls how is everyone, got a spare 5 mins so thought i would pop by. im still at 218lb today, only 19lb and ive reached my first goal to get to under 200 :)


----------



## LockandKey

I lost about 2 pounds this week, not a rapid weight loss, but at least it's a healthy weight loss. I ran a mile the other day, didn't stop and didn't slow my pace either. I ran for 12 mins, and by the end of it, good lord my stomach muscles hurt worse than they ever have, I was dripping in sweat, but I felt pretty good. As soon as my sleep gets situated (I have RLS and struggle with sleep) then I'm going to be working out more often


----------



## nullaby

Congrats to the recent BFP!! Ive been so busy lately ugh ugh. Still at 241, We are thinking Owen might be reacting to milk in my diet so starting to cut out dairy which might actually help since i LOVE lots of butter on my veg :blush:... very bad i know :haha:


----------



## venusrockstar

I'm back up to 185 (2 lb gain), but it's to be expected. This week was my first week back at work as my maternity leave ended and it's been a pretty stressful and emotional week for me. My daughter screams and cries every morning I drop her off at daycare and it breaks my heart so I go to work in tears. My hubby's parents are getting divorced and it's just been a hell week here. Hopefully next week is better. 

Congrats to those who lost this week!!


----------



## sept2010

Can i join?? Im breastfeeding.. N wantin to lose weight.. Soo hard when u get hungry so easily! Lol

Im 156lbs and want to get down to 140lb. Thats my first target x


----------



## LockandKey

asked some friends to include me in their morning walks and their work out/yoga sessions in the evenings. Well they went to the mall this morning instead, I couldn't go because DD's car seat was in our car that DH took to work, and I haven't yet been able to go for a walk on my own like I had planned because DD had hit a growth spurt today and she's been screaming all day at me. Not gonna leave the house with her in that condition. So my weight loss plans have been tossed out the window for today, but at the same time, I haven't yet been able to eat all day either because DD has been screaming and wanting to eat off me all day.


----------



## sept2010

Nursing mothers:

How many calories should i be eating?


----------



## LockandKey

I think I read somewhere it's 2500 to 2700 calories, and a woman can safely lose 1.5 to 2lbs a week without it negatively affecting her supply


----------



## sept2010

So is that 2500-700 after exercise?


----------



## LockandKey

hmmm, I looked at a few other sites, and some suggested it's ok to consume as little as 1500 a day. I'm guessing thats just in a day too, after exercises


----------



## venusrockstar

I usually eat between 1500-1800/day


----------



## sept2010

Ive recently started to workout n exercise more! N im gettin v.tired easily and more hungry! Is this normal? Seems when your bf-ing more exercise makes you more hungry! I never had this issue b4 lo was born!


----------



## FsMummy

hello ladies, hows everyonedoing? im at 217 now. went back up a few lbs last week but ive started swimming and it seems to have helped already.


----------



## sweetthang24

hi, 

i decided i drastically need to do something. i went shopping for some work clothes for when i go back in 3 days and my boobs are humungous and i buying clothes sizes i never thought i would :cry:

are there any tips on what you can and can't do whilst breastfeeding ie. cutting out any food groups? 

any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Rockell8788

Not been on here for a while. Iv managed to lose 5lbs so Down to 154lb another 14lbs to go doesn't sound alot but gosh this extra weight don't want to move


----------



## cleckner04

Ok girls. I'm back and want to try to get the front post redone. It's full of girls that haven't returned, some that are now pregnant, and some newbies have arrived that I haven't had a chance to add. So, if you can please give me your full stats all over again I would appreciate it because I'm going to completely wipe out the front post and redo it. Without saving the info so if you are still around, I need this:

Start Weight:
Current Weight:
Goal Weight: 

Thanks girls! :hugs::hugs: Hopefully this can clean up the front post and make a nice fresh start after I've been MIA for so long. :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I haven't been on in ages, but still loosing weight, Ive lost 5 pounds in last 4 weeks so hope I can keep that going. lost about 15 pounds now :happydance: loads more to go but hey ho I will get there. 

Funny moment last night, my two sisters have started to try and lose weight one sister would be a yo yo she goes to ww loses a bit and stops she has a lot to lose, my other sister weight crept up over her exams and prob bad eating habits she picked up off my other sister, but I had been trying to get our youngest sister to take note of her weight and do something now before it gets out of hand as looking at her I knew she was the same as me weight wise, but my sister was telling me their starting weights and when she told me what our younger sister weight was, I said oh right she the same as me so!!! :haha: well my sister went OMG your that light!!!! ouch:haha::haha: cheek she said sorry that it sounded bad, it did but hey I'm doing something about it! :happydance: she did say that cause its all on my tummy:cry: so paranoid about my tummy Im hoping with weight loss it will look better but doubt I will ever get rid of my skin fold from having big babies


----------



## numb3rthree

Ive only managed to lose halkf a kilo last few weeks :( but im going to strt trying harder now!

Stats are

start 75kg
current 69kg
goal 55kg

xx


----------



## Noodles

Thanks for all the support girls. Riley has got a severe milk allergy and my breastmilk (even after avoiding dairy for 10 days) was making nhim ill so I've stopped BF. Thanks for all of your support and good luck!


----------



## Eve

I haven't been on here in AGES and seriously, I don't know if I am going to be loosing much... ugh, had so much going on these past few months it's crazy and they say stress helps gain/keep weight on, and yup, I am living proof of that one! :(


----------



## sweetthang24

Start Weight: 182lb
Current Weight: 182lb
Goal Weight: 154lb


----------



## FsMummy

im at 216 :)


----------



## FsMummy

whered the list go? sorry i dont keep up much lol


----------



## FsMummy

start weight: 240
current weight: 216
goal weight: 140


----------



## cleckner04

Updated! Thanks for giving your info again girls. :thumbup: Hopefully this cleans the list up a lot more so it's easier to find you all on it to update each week. :D


Well, I've been off the weightloss wagon for about a month now. I went home for 2 weeks and had 3 family reunions in that time. Which means pie and all kinds of goodies. Than Emma's birthday was yesterday and I made the yummiest cupcakes. :blush: So I'm starting over today officially. I've gained back up to 195. :dohh: I was down to 187 so that's an 8 lb gain in a freaking month. I love how easy it is for me to gain but how hard it is to lose. I only have myself to blame for all of my overeating and eating crap without exercising. But I shall start over today! :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hello! I am still here :flower:

Start weight - 138lbs
Current weight - 123lb
Goal weight - 119lb

:flower:


----------



## Rockell8788

Start weight : 159
Current weight : 154
Goal weight : 140

Total loss : 5lbs

Iv lost all my baby weight now but now trying to loss the weight from having my first, goal weight for now is 140 as don't want to set it too low. 

Really got to try harder now to loss it, just trying to find the time to fit in excercise


----------



## cleckner04

Updated!! :flower:


----------



## venusrockstar

Start Weight: 235
Current Weight: 185
Goal Weight: 160


----------



## Raven24

Start weight. 250 lbs
Current weight. 235 lbs
Goal weight 150lbs


----------



## Rockell8788

What day of the week is 'weigh in' iv been good last 2days and taken the dog put for a 30min walk whilst the kids are asleep. Thinking of going on my bike today


----------



## kelly29

oooooooooh hi ladies :) how's everyone doing? not weighed myself in a while but weighed 13st 2 not long ago :) been doing my 30 shred dvd when i can (OMG):haha::haha: but its also the kids summer hols so not been easy but hopefully iv'e not gained:haha: hope your all well xx:hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies!

Well done everyone - update for me....

Start: 14st
Now: 11 st 13
Taregt: 11 st

:wohoo:


----------



## Rockell8788

Well the walking is paying off iv lost 1lb since Friday :happydance: I'm actually so excited to finally be out of the 70+kgs. Another 13lbs to go


----------



## MissCurly

oh my goodness, i havnt been in here for a LOOONG long time!

But i am more determined than before, now that i feel more 'myself'. anyway, i bf once/twice a day now and oh my god, i never knew but it does make a HUGE difference, without realising i went from about 190 to 199lbs in a couple of months. With the diet being the same- which wasnt great.

Anyway, I'm fasting (for ramadan), and thats managed to help me loose about 4 or 5 lbs but i am hoping that when ramadan is over i will seriously look at loosing the weight. but i really dont know what to do in terms of exercise. I dont know what to do with my lo, as i dont have anyone close by who i can leave her with so i can gym it.
I know the dvds at home i can do but i really dont have the motivation to do it properly.

although im trying to get oh on it too so there is someone else to help motivate.

anyway, what do you ladies do?


----------



## Rockell8788

MissCurly said:


> oh my goodness, i havnt been in here for a LOOONG long time!
> 
> But i am more determined than before, now that i feel more 'myself'. anyway, i bf once/twice a day now and oh my god, i never knew but it does make a HUGE difference, without realising i went from about 190 to 199lbs in a couple of months. With the diet being the same- which wasnt great.
> 
> Anyway, I'm fasting (for ramadan), and thats managed to help me loose about 4 or 5 lbs but i am hoping that when ramadan is over i will seriously look at loosing the weight. but i really dont know what to do in terms of exercise. I dont know what to do with my lo, as i dont have anyone close by who i can leave her with so i can gym it.
> I know the dvds at home i can do but i really dont have the motivation to do it properly.
> 
> although im trying to get oh on it too so there is someone else to help motivate.
> 
> anyway, what do you ladies do?

I dont have the time or motivation to do much. I do however go for a brisk walk for 30mins everyday. I make sure I walk fast enough to work up a sweat ect. I do it with my dog each evening but you could take your lo out in her pushchair.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

1lb lost this week :flower: I am at 8st 10lb now and it is still coming off at a rate of 1lb a week...16lb lost since the middle of June :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Updated!! :dance: 


Well I think all the extra birthday weight from Emma's birthday fell back off cause I'm down to 191.6 from 195. :dance: AF just started today too so hopefully I drop off even more once she's gone. 

DH and I bought bicycles so we are gonna start going for rides around town every evening. Emma loves it. I got one of those seats that attaches behind the bike seat for her to sit in. She has a huge grin the whole time. :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

cleckner04 said:


> Updated!! :dance:
> 
> 
> Well I think all the extra birthday weight from Emma's birthday fell back off cause I'm down to 191.6 from 195. :dance: AF just started today too so hopefully I drop off even more once she's gone.
> 
> DH and I bought bicycles so we are gonna start going for rides around town every evening. Emma loves it. I got one of those seats that attaches behind the bike seat for her to sit in. She has a huge grin the whole time. :haha:

Hi, I have internet back, so I am back...Unfortunately so, as I had a MC in July! Anyhoo...we are TTC again, and trying to lose some weight while I'm at it!!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :(:hugs::hugs:

I need your stats again because I wiped them out and restarted the list. :flower:


----------



## jms895

Well done everyone :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks! 

You deleted my stats? How rude! (lol, I joke!)

Start weight *159lb*
Goal Weight *140lb*
Current Weight *153lb*
Total lost so far: *6lb*


----------



## tjw

Please add me :flower:

I was 220lbs pre pregnancy, went up to 239lbs during pregnancy and am now currently 219lbs. My goal is 140lbs.


----------



## numb3rthree

148lb 

hi all hope your all doing well x

after 4 weeks of staying the same ive finally lost some another 4lb off so im now 148lb :) ive heard weight starts to fall off at about 4months of bfing heres hoping x

xx


----------



## WendyG

Can I join? I gave birth to my beautiful son almost 2 weeks ago and I'm looking forward to getting back to my pre pregnancy weight. 

I was 135lbs before pregnancy. Went up to 215 lbs during pregnancy and I'm currently at 180. My goal is to get down to 130. I'm breastfeeding exclusively and plan to start doing some mild exercise (walking on treadmill) in the next day or two.


----------



## Mummytofour

Hiya!
Can I join too?
I had my DD just over 7 weeks ago and really need to hit the gym again rather than the biscuit tin!
I can't do kg's as I'm a pre metric gal, but my weight pre pregnancy was 9st 7lbs and is now 11st 8lbs.

Would like to get back to original weight but happy to get to 10 stone.

I hate weight watchers as I always feel hungry on it, but Scottish slimmers always seems like huge amounts of food!! Help!


----------



## Raven24

Hi im at 229 lbs now 21 lbs lost


----------



## Ashbwin

This may be a dumb question, but what is the connection with BF and weight loss, or is the BF part just to narrow down who joins?


----------



## Raven24

Ashbwin said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what is the connection with BF and weight loss, or is the BF part just to narrow down who joins?

Breastfeeding is meant to burn between 200 and 500 caloriesa day which is good, also breastfeeding affects how many calories you have to have, so cant cut out as many calories as somene not breastfeeding as it could affect milk supply , for example ideally i would limit myelf to 1200 calories a day but i allow myself 1400 calorie a day because of feeding little one. :flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Just back from my holiday and I didnt gain any weight :happydance: 3lb to go to my main target, I am on a mission to get there by the end of September!


----------



## kelly29

well done xxxx :) xxxx


----------



## numb3rthree

just dropping by to update will read up and reply when i get 5 mins if i ever do 

ive lost another 1kg this week so am now 66.5kg :) im struggling with food recentky ive started becoming really hungry esp between breakfast and lunch :/ 

trying to get into exersice but struggling to find the time as my son wont go to anyone else :(


----------



## venusrockstar

Looks like I'll be taking a little break from here for now ladies, I got my :bfp: today!!!!


----------



## MissCurly

wow congratulations venus!!


im at 190lbs, kinda like i was months ago! glad to get rid of several pounds.


----------



## Rockell8788

Well I stalled for 2 weeks thanks to having a friend stay and to much take aways ect. 

Still I'm down to 150lbs now just another 10lb to my target weight :happydance:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Still at 121lbs at the moment - only 2lb to my target, it is getting much harder to shift at the moment. 0.5lb a week is come off at most. It is irritating because my pre pregnancy weight is still a good few lbs below my target of 119lbs!

Bf'ing makes it incredibly hard for me to lose but I seem to be able to eat whatever I like and not gain :shrug:


----------



## numb3rthree

ive lost another 1kg:) im now 145lb x 

24lb to go :) x


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey ladies, can i join :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

see my ticker , got a fair bit to go.


----------



## Louiseandbump

Hello ladies, havent been here for a long time!
Wheres everyone gone off the font page? 
looks like theres been a serious clear out!

has been a few months since i checked in here:blush:
I am still breastfeeding my little girl though. 
Still semi dieting too.. 

I am now about 114lbs, but cant remember my goal weight! :dohh:
Think i may be just under it though! 

Still feel as though i want to lose a few more pounds tbh :shrug:
Well done to all you milky mommies who are keeping at it :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

you arnt one bit fat? my goal weight is higher than that. I wish. I would settle for about 11 stone or 10. depends on what i am like when I get there.


----------



## Louiseandbump

:blush:Sorry i messed up there, im 122lbs! :dohh:
Trust me ive still got weight to lose! lol 
Would just like to drop a few more pounds if i can. 

EDIT: 


Louiseandbump said:


> start weight:153
> current weight: 147
> goal weight: 129

So new stats are 
start weight: 153
Current weight: 122
goal weight: 115

Thats if im allowed back in? :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

No get out skinny person! lol


----------



## Louiseandbump

haha wish i bloody was! can NOT shift this baby belly whatever i do! 

Anyone know any good exercises for tummy area? 
I read sit ups can make mummy tummy worse?!


----------



## mumandco

Hi ladies do you mind if I join? I'm still exclusively bf ds2 and I'm in need of shifting quite a bit of weight

start weight:147 lbs
current weight: same as start weight 
goal weight:126 lbs

not sure how I'm going to shift this flab but I am determined


----------



## LadyGecko

could I join you ladies

LadyGecko
Start Weight- 234 lbs.
Current Weight- 207 lbs.
Goal Weight- 161 lbs.


----------



## Louiseandbump

It's very quiet in here these days! 
Hope everyone is getting on okay? 

Im down to 120.5 at the moment, 
Dont think thats a true weight though. 

Have been a bit under the weather last week or so. 
Am betting ill be back up next time!


----------



## Rockell8788

Just checking in. I'm weighing in at 148lb at the moment strugglin to lose the last 8lbs keep bouncing around the 147-149 mark


----------



## m0mmyCool

So happy I found this thread! And glad to see some people lost a lot of weight while bfing. I've been told i would stop producing milk if I try to lose weight. And I read a lot of negative experiences from moms who try really hard to lose weight while bfing but can't no matter what. I was starting to feel discouraged! 

I started last monday. I lost 1lb so far :happydance:. I am at 186. My goal weight is 160, for now.


----------



## venusrockstar

Breastfeeding didn't help me lose the weight, I was one of the unlucky ones it didn't work for. 

I lost all my preg weight and got down to just below my pre-preg weight, but it took a year to do it! I am now pregnant with baby #2, so my weight loss is on hold until at least May :)

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## m0mmyCool

This thread is kinda dead. Came back to say I lost 2 more lbs since my last post! :happydance:


----------



## summer rain

I am still BF and am trying to lose weight, started at 220lb 2.5 weeks ago am now 209lb, goal weight is around 160lb though I would be thrilled with 170 :D xx


----------



## Rockell8788

It's extremely quiet in here these days. Iv lost another 4lbs since my last post iv not been trying to lose weight last month or so because iv lost all motivation but well happy with the loss. Just 4lb left to go


----------



## pip101

Hi Ladies...I need help!(and lots of motivation!) I am currently 88kgs....the same weight as I was full term with DS(9wks)- my biggest trouble is that I am very hungry when I bf so i am eating a lot but I still find I am eating even when I'm not hungry. and finding time to get out and exercise is hard-DH is not very good at helping by taking the kids so I can get for a walk. DS is 9wks and still not sleeping very great during the day so anytime I get on my stationary bike I get interupted pretty quickly.Ideally I want to lose 20kgs but for now I'd be delighted with 15...god thats a lot! I am hating myself so much right now- I have no clothes that look halfway decent-I need to change now!


----------



## Tantan

Hi,

Can I join? I'm currently 165lbs and I would love to get down to 133lb.


----------



## m0mmyCool

The holidays are making me get off track! :(


----------



## Rockell8788

This is the only time I will say thank you norovirus despite me eating everything in site over christmas I have lost 1lb thanks to having just before christmas and again boxing day. I can't believe iv only got 3lbs left till my goal weight which is less than my weight before ds. When I reach that magical 140lb I'm shifting the goal posts to 130lb which I can't see myself getting to but it would be amazing if I do.


----------



## FsMummy

hey all i havent been on for ages but im still on my diet. im down to 205 now, maybe less as i havent weighed yet this week. at my biggest before i had my son i was 20st/280lb so ive lost just under 6 stone! very pleased. i go swimming and tennis now and do loads of walking


----------



## LittleTree

Hello everyone, I stumbled upon this Forum while trying to find out how come I'm not loseing weight while breastfeeding...my daughter is 7 months and I still have 20lbs to lose until I reach pre-baby weight. I haven't been dieting because Ikm worried that if I do I'll lose my milk supply....so I am trying to get motivated to exercise more...I think I've found the right place :)....so happy I've found this forum!


----------



## MissCurly

Hey guys, 

I am back after nearly a year off! 

Had my little bubs, and now ready to sort out my jelly belly! 

at 204 ish lbs (gulp!).

I have started to monitor things on mfp. Will begin to try and fit in exercise from this week- i have my 6 week check tomorrow 

I 'love 30DS so will try that in a month or two, but some other videos may have to do for now.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am combination feeding, but still have worries about damaging my milk supply if I diet. I've been using MFP to track my calories and have dropped from 185.5lb at the start of Jan, to 176lb. Whoop! Not easy though, trying to eat porridge for breakfast every day (for milk supply) and not starve myself in the day, but still still to a low calorie intake. Any tips are very welcome!


----------



## Rockell8788

I'm back lol had ds2 4 weeks ago 
Currently 164lbs iv got 28lbs to lose this isn't going to be easy at all. I'v not lost anything since having ds2 going to drag my wii fit out from the back of the cupboard and get rid of this wobbly tummy


----------

